# Desmontando a ANGUITA. Cosas MUY feas sobre JULIO ANGUITA (las hemerotecas son muy crueles)



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2012)

Estoy bastante harto de los hilos semanales hagiográficos (tan regulares y predecibles que parecen parte de una _*campaña*_) sobre Don Julio Anguita, un señor que intelectualmente y "en frío" es totalmente indefendible, pero que sabe hablar tan bien en distancias cortas, mejor aún en distancias largas (es un fabuloso mitinero), es tan atractivo y tiene tanto magnetismo personal que muchas personas se quedan _hipnotizadas_ con él y olvidan analizar críticamente lo que dice. 

Anguita _cree_ realmente en sus disparates, lo cual le hace parecer sincero (porque lo es) y -por lo tanto- es mucho más _seductor_ para el -desgraciadamente- inculto público general, que incapaz de evaluar intelectualmente _*qué*_ dice Anguita se queda con el _*cómo*_ lo dice (_No sé si será verdad lo que dice, ¡pero este hombre al menos parece honrado!_). Comparado con el _Blandiblup_ Rajoy balbuciendo los más aburridos lugares comunes o con un pésimo actor Rubalcaba que _evidentemente_ esta recitando un guión, Anguita les gana por goleada, ya que el público percibe claramente que Anguita -al menos- siente y piensa sinceramente lo que dice. Anguita es y ha sido siempre una _persona independiente_ (aunque totalmente equivocada), mientras que los demás líderes suelen ser _"criaturas de laboratorio"_, entrenadas como animales de circo por asesores electorales en qué decir y cómo decirlo. Anguita es Joaquín Sabina (que nos gustará o no, pero innegablemente es _él_). Rubalcaba y Rajoy son _Operación Triunfo_.

Además Anguita _seduce_ al inculto porque él es semi-culto (y bastante más culto que la media de nuestra clase política, algo tampoco muy difícil de conseguir, desgraciadamente). A pesar de todo Anguita no llega al grado de formación de un verdadero intelectual como Antonio García Trevijano, Gustavo Bueno o -por citar a otro marxista que también pasó por IU- Gonzalo Puente Ojea.

Ejemplos de los hilos Anguitescos que tanto me irritan:



Spoiler



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...co-llevar-a-mayoria-a-soberania-nacional.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...96-dijo-que-ocurriria-moneda-unica-y-bce.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-julio-anguita-no-dijo-ayer-dijo-1-999-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...traordinaria-entrevista-del-10-10-2012-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-aunque-gobierno-insista-arrasar-al-pais.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-claridad-cc-oo-y-ugt-son-apendices-del.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...landiazo-espanistani-inside-23-06-2012-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...te-de-operacion-politica-que-cambie-pais.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-empobrecimiento-y-tercermundializacion.html



Estoy tan harto de desmentir este tipo de imposturas intelectuales que por ello creo este hilo. Como Don Julio Anguita y sus palmeros sólo manejan 2 docenas de lugares comunes, los desmiento en este hilo y así ya no tengo más que enlazarlo en los futuros hilos que aparezcan alabando las grandezas (imaginarias) del _Gran Timonel_ Cordobés. 

Anguita lleva 3 décadas saliendo en los periódicos. Ha tenido tiempo de sobra para dejar detrás de sí una ristra de disparates e incoherencias intelectuales que paso a exhumarles y presentarles en todo su horror:

* El colmo de la impostura viene cuando se nos quiere vender a _*"Julio Anguita EL PROFETA"*_, cuando resulta que Anguita ha hecho incontables vaticinios que NO se han cumplido... ¡pero con citar sólo los vaticinios Anguitescos cumplidos ya se puede vender a los incautos a un "profeta rojo" que sabe ver el futuro!. En este hilo yo tiro de hemeroteca y les presento algunas "profecías" Anguitescas especialmente ridículas. 

* Otra impostura: _*"Julio Anguita EL AUSTERO"*_, cuando resulta que Anguita ha vivido en chalet con piscina y servicio pagado por el partido, hacía frecuentes cacerías y veraneaba con todos los gastos pagados en el "bloque del este" antes de la caída del muro de Berlín. Además: Ni la austeridad da la razón al equivocado ni la vida lujosa se la quita al que la tiene. Si es por _austeridad_ los seguidores de Anguita deberían seguir la guía de los frailes Franciscanos o Carmelitas descalzo, que son aún más austeros que Anguita, ¿no?. No es el caso. 

* _*"Julio Anguita EL HONRADO"*_. Esto no lo niego: Tras estudiar la fascinante personalidad de Don Julio Anguita y estar expuesto a su retórica desde el año 1988 (_entonces_ me parecía un _referente_, tal era mi ignorancia) he concluido que él cree profunda y sinceramente en todo lo que dice, pero, como dijo otro forero:

_Anguita es un curandero que cree en sus propias pócimas. Son los curanderos más peligrosos de todos, porque realmente se creen que pueden curar. Su "integridad" es un peligro para ellos mismos y para los demás. Los curanderos que saben que son estafadores al menos conocen sus propios límites._​
Anguita es uan persona _auténtica_. Las que son totalmente falsas son sus creencias.

Me temo que IU puede entrar en un gobierno de coalición con el PSOE en las próximas elecciones generales aunque el PP las ganase por mayoría minoritaria. Una especie de "Pacto Andaluz" pero en toda España. Sería un DESASTRE TOTAL para nuestro país. Por eso este hilo -que trata de el _*alma*_ de Izquierda Unida- es bastante más importante de lo que pueda parecer _prima facie_.

Abro el hilo con una afirmación de Anguita de 1993 que les ruego mantengan in mente a lo largo de todo el hilo:

_Cuando alguien no está de acuerdo con la política que se hace en su organización, se va_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 18 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Ténganlo presente: Anguita ESTA DE ACUERDO CON TODO LO QUE HACE IZQUIERDA UNIDA. No vale decir _"estoy en IU pero disiento de tal o de cual"_. No. Anguita mismo se ha metido en su propia trampa: Si no estas de acuerdo con lo que hace un partido, has de irte.

Según este principio Anguita debió haber abandonado IU en 1992:

Más de la mitad de los diputados de IU apoyan el 'si' a Maastricht en contra de Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

"Maastrich" es el el Tratado de Maastrich, origen de la Moneda Única Europea.

Anguita se ha metido en su propìa ratonera dialéctica, como vamos a ver una u otra vez.

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
Y ahora _*Filosofía*_ señores. Domina nuestra vida, aunque no lo sepamos:



Spoiler



_Para vivir el hombre debe actuar; para actuar, debe tomar decisiones; para tomar decisiones, debe definir un código de valores; para definir un código de valores debe saber qué es y dónde está -esto es, debe conocer su propia naturaleza (incluyendo sus medios de conocimiento) y la naturaleza del universo en el cual actúa- esto es, necesita metafísica, epistemología y ética, lo cual significa Filosofía. No puede escapar de esta necesidad, su única alternativa es que la Filosofía que guía su vida sea escogida por su mente o por la casualidad._

Ayn Rand



Véamos el error filosófico DE BASE de Julio Anguita:

_Animó a los jóvenes "a negar lo existente", ya que es una de sus características. Y se remontó a Parménides -*"las cosas son como son es un concepto de derechas"* :ouch:, dijo- y Heráclito - "todo fluye, todo cambia es un concepto de izquierdas"-._

Anguita defiende ante los universitarios vascos la unidad de España | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Todos los errores de Anguita reducidos a una sola frase:

*"las cosas son como son es un concepto de derechas"*​
El _Principio de Realidad_ (_A es A_)  es... ¡de derechas!. El primer _facha_ de la Historia para Anguita debe de ser...¡Aristóteles!.

Esta frase encierra el concepto que es _fons et origo_ de todos los errores intelectuales de Anguita.

Lo "progresista" (según Anguita) es vivir en lo Mundos de Yupi de _"lo que a mí me gustaría que fuesen las cosas"_. 

¿Entienden ahora la contínua actitud de cabreo de niño al que los Reyes Magos han echado carbón de Julio Anguita?. ¡No acepta la realidad!. ¡Es "de derechas"!

¿Entienden ahora porque Anguita propone cosas obviamente imposibles *como* el SMI de 1000€ con políticas que nos pondrían fueral de € en semanas, *o bien* "recaudar más impuestos" subiéndolos, ignorando por completo la Curva de Laffer?. ¡No acepta la realidad!. ¡Es "de derechas"!​.

Para colmo se justifica citando el _Panta rhei_ del pobre Heráclito, cómplice involuntario de esta atrocidad intelectual.

A ver, señor Anguita: _Todo fluye_ dentro de las leyes de la naturaleza y de la sociedad. 

Al disparatado _"las cosas son como son es un concepto de derechas"_ de Anguita Ayn Rand contrapuso la frase de Bacon:

_Nature to be commanded must be obeyed.

Para mandar sobre la naturaleza debes obedecerla_​
...o uno sólo puede hacer Revoluciones (_de verdad_) si primero acepta que las cosas son como son, y que hay que saber como son para intentar _tunear_ la naturaleza sin ir contra sus leyes. 

...y el ser humano tienen también sus leyes de comportamiento y de colaboración social (que es siempre mejor si es _voluntaria_).

¿Nunca se han preguntado por qué los Comunistas hablan tanto del (quimérico) _"Hombre Nuevo"_?. ¡Pues porque el Ser Humano _como es_ no les sirve para su proyecto!. ¡Como en el _lecho de Procusto_ han de "acomodar" al hombre a su sistema!.

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
Lean a Anguita el _"político transparente y sincero"_ escurrir el bulto descaradamente en 1995 sobre si pactaría o no con el PSOE:

_Me pregunta usted una cosa que no le voy a contestar...y de ahí no me va a sacar...Y no digo más_

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 13 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Un político profesional a quien todos pagábamos el sueldo negándose a contestar sobre si pactará o no con el PSOE...

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Julio Anguita anunció ayer, con cierta solemnidad, que su movimiento político iba a pedir la celebración de un referéndum sobre el mantenimiento o no del servicio militar obligatorio, "porque es bueno que los ciudadanos se pronuncien"_

Izquierda Unida promoverá un reféndum sobre la supresión del servicio militar obligatorio | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Observen que no pidió la _abolición_ de la esclavitud del Servicio Militar Obligatorio, sino que pidió un _referéndum_.

Esto es típico de la Izquierda: Los derechos (el derecho a hacer la propia vida, por ejemplo, sin ser esclavizado por el estado) como "cartas otorgadas" por la colectividad (en este caso vía referéndum) y no derechos inalienables.

A muchos les parecerá un tema menor este punto. NO LO ES. 

* Los "progresistas" piden "nuevos derechos" (inexistentes en realidad) al estado.

* Los verdaderos amigos de la Libertad exigimos al estado que nos reconozca los verdaderos derechos que todo ser humano ha tenido siempre, se le reconozcan o no: Vida, Libertad, Búsqueda de la Felicidad. ¡Y no hay un solo derecho verdadero más!. Se lo demuestro a quien quiera.​
*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Las Naciones Unidas han vivido un momento estelar en su historia cuando su Consejo de Seguridad ha aprobado por unanimidad un embargo que incluye medidas sustancialmente justas y bastante eficaces a medio plazo...

...Es por ello que deben hacerse toda clase de esfuerzos por reconducir a la dirección de las Naciones Unidas todas las acciones. Que sean éstas las que evalúen el cumplimiento del embargo, sancionen a países cuyas empresas no lo cumplan y estimen si es preciso, ulteriormente, otro tipo de acciones.

Izquierda Unida y la ética de la responsabilidad | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS_​
Juzguen ustedes, pero Anguita a mi juicio con estas palabras se posiciona a favor del NWO. 

DATOS BIOGRÁFICOS DE ANGUITA

_Julio Anguita (Fuengirola, Málaga, 1941)_

Julio Anguita : El político llama a la rebelión de la mayoría - Local - Diario Córdoba​
_Dicen que el *hijo del sargento Anguita* se ha hecho comunista

...En 1973 se inicia en la política, participando en las luchas sindicales, entonces llamadas conflictos laborales de tipo gremial. *En 1975 ingresa en el PCE*_

Julio Anguita el alcalde comunista que resistió al PSOE | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
* Nadie escoge a sus padres ni es ninguna deshonra que tu padre sea militar. Pero -lo pido de rodillas- que nigún palmero de Anguita pronuncie jamás esa imbecilidad de que _*"los del PP son los hijos de los franquistas"*_ cuando el señor Anguita nació en 1941 de padre militar.

* Anguita se afilia al PCE en 1975, el año de la muerte de Franco y con 34 añazos encima. Las inquietudes políticas suelen ser _efervescentes_ en la juventud. *¿Qué hizo Anguita hasta los 34 años?*. El muy odiado Pío Moa -por ejemplo- nació en 1948 y en 1975 estaba combatiendo al regimen franquista con las armas en la mano. 

_La diferencia de resultados entre un Julio Anguita, candidato a la Junta de Andalucía, y un Gerardo Iglesias como número uno nacional propiciaron la dimisión de éste y la aclamación, en 1990, de Anguita como líder incontestado de la izquierda no socialista. Nadie quiso recordar las *profundas convicciones católicas de su juventud*, que le marcaron hasta el punto de oponerse al aborto cuando ya era alcalde de Córdoba, ni su *admiración por José Antonio Primo de Rivera, fundador de la Falange, por cuyas hagiografías ganó premios en su juventud*_

Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
En la juventud todos podemos pensar y hacer cosas de las que luego nos arrepentimos. Yo era Comunista y Pacifista, sin ir más lejos.

Pero -se lo pido de rodillas- que ningún palmero de Anguita nos venga con basuras como estas...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-mariano-rajoy-y-falangistas-de-aznar.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dad-de-hijos-de-buena-estirpe-anos-mozos.html​
...recordando _"deslices de juventud"_ de políticos de derechas. Su líder Anguita escribía _hagiografías_ sobre José Antonio Primo de Rivera en su juventud. ¿Vale?.





Lo que se hace cuando se es joven NO VALE para desprestigiar a nadie. ¿De acuerdo?. El ramalazo Jose Antoniano le sale de vez en cuando a Don Julio:







Recuerdo que mientras Franco siguió las muy equivocadas ideas económicas de Falange España permaneció en la miseria. El despegue económico español (_Milagro español_) y la prosperidad para todos no vino hasta el _Plan de Estabilización_ de 1959, que introdujo un inicio de Liberalización económica. Anguita nos quere devolver a la miseria autárquica Falangista de los años 1940 y 1950.

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
Anguita el COMUNISTA







Ante todo recomiendo abrir este hilo y estudiarlo para saber de qué hablamos cuando hablamos de _"Comunismo"_:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ista-crimenes-que-democratas-vista-gorda.html

_La Revolución [RUSA] fue un éxito...al principio la Revolución fue muy democrática_

Le pregunta la atónita entrevistadora:

_¿Cuándo se ha votado en la Rusia Soviética?_

Anguita contesta esto:

_No discutamos. Ningún movimiento ha sido democrático en su iniciación [¡¡¡!!!]_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 19 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Los 2 textos subrayados son -por supuesto- FLAGRANTEMENTE CONTRADICTORIOS. Anguita ha pronunciado esas frases con segundos de diferencia, y encima remata con un _"No discutamos"_, que delata que la mente del señor Anguita en el fondo sabe que está _*Doblepensando*_... 



Spoiler



_Doblepensar significa el poder, la facultad de sostener dos opiniones contradictorias simultáneamente, dos creencias contrarias albergadas a la vez en la mente. El intelectual del Partido sabe en qué dirección han de ser alterados sus recuerdos; por tanto, sabe que está trucando la realidad; pero al mismo tiempo se satisface a sí mismo por medio del ejercicio del doblepensar en el sentido de que la realidad no queda violada. Este proceso ha de ser consciente, pues, si no, no se verificaría con la suficiente precisión, pero también tiene que ser inconsciente para que no deje un sentimiento de falsedad y, por tanto, de culpabilidad. El doblepensar está arraigado en el corazón mismo del Ingsoc, ya que el acto esencial del Partido es el empleo del engaño consciente, conservando a la vez la firmeza de propósito que caracteriza a la auténtica honradez. Decir mentiras a la vez que se cree sinceramente en ellas, olvidar todo hecho que no convenga recordar, y luego, cuando vuelva a ser necesario, sacarlo del olvido sólo por el tiempo que convenga, negar la existencia de la realidad objetiva sin dejar ni por un momento de saber que existe esa realidad que se niega... todo esto es indispensable. Incluso para usar la palabra doblepensar es preciso emplear el doblepensar. Porque para usar la palabra se admite que se están haciendo trampas con la realidad. Mediante un nuevo acto de doblepensar se borra este conocimiento; y así indefinidamente, manteniéndose la mentira siempre unos pasos delante de la verdad. En definitiva, gracias al doblepensar ha sido capaz el Partido —y seguirá siéndolo durante miles de años— de parar el curso de la Historia._

George Orwell. _"1984"_.



...sobre la democracia (_falta de ella_, más bien) en la Unión Soviética y que mejor no entrar a discutir el asunto. ¡Como se echa en falta a un _buen_ periodista que alguna vez obligue al señor Anguita a hacer evidente su _Doblepensar_ haciéndole preguntas precisas y prohibiéndoles que se salga por la tangente!. Por ejemplo: _"Señor Anguita: ¿en qué años exactamente fue "democrática" la Unión Soviética?"_. El primer beneficiario de este tipo de entrevista sería el mismo Anguita, que está altamente necesitado de que alguien le cure de su _Doblepensar_ crónico, típico en los Comunistas.​
*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_P. Cuando dice que el fracaso del PCUS avala la permanencia del PCE parece no compartir la sensación generalizada de que el comunismo ha quedado identificado a una debacle, además televisada en directo.

R. Puede que la imagen pública dé esa impresión, pero en lo hondo de mucha gente hay una cosa clara: que el PCE es distinto. En todo caso, el tiempo ideológico es uno y el histórico es otro. Pero además quisiera recordar que *incluso ese comunismo caído ha dado momentos extraordinarios. Gracias al comunismo se luchó contra el fascismo*_

"Un día el alma del PCE tendrá que transmigrar" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
El _"Fascismo"_ (o _Nazi Fascismo_) terminó en 1945. Anguita está haciendo una apología de... *Stalin* :8:, el _Gran Hermano_ que aún vive en los sótanos del PCE.







Por cierto, el _"comunismo que luchó contra el fascismo"_ (en la _doblepensadora_ mente de Anguita) firmó un Pacto Germano Soviético con Hitler en agosto de 1939.







En "1984" de Orwell (manual de instrucciones de todo totalitarismo que toda persona debería leer varias veces) caricaturizan el "cambio de aliados/enemigos" de Stalin con un cambio de alianzas a mitad novela.

Hitler y Stalin. Amigos _eternos_ en 1939. Enemigos _desde siempre_ desde junio de 1941 (ataque de Hitler a Stalin). 

Y Julio Anguita haciendo de Winston Smith y _reescribiendo el pasado_. 

[YOUTUBE]x1CIh4hhdJk[/YOUTUBE]

...atentos al monólogo sobre las _virtudes _de la Guerra Contínua de Emmanuel Goldstein (trasunto de León Trotsky). Vale tanto para la URSS como para USA. 

Si no se han leído _"1984"_ de George Orwell seguirán siendo NIÑOS en política toda su vida. Orwell vino a España a luchar por la "República" en 1936. Casi lo matan las milicias del PCE en los _"sucesos de Barcelona"_.

Les invitó a que hagan el esfuerzo intelectual de leer y _aprehender_ "1984". Merece la pena para entender tanto nuestro pasado como (desgraciadamente) nuestro presente.

Texto completo de "1984".​
*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Soy comunista en la medida en que quiero la extinción del Estado_

"Un día el alma del PCE tendrá que transmigrar" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Yo...soy partidario de que en su momento el estado se extinga, desaparezca y sea sustituido por la sociedad autoorganizada_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 17 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Quiere que se extinga el estado, por eso quiere nacionalizar la banca y las "empresas estratégicas" ::. Claro, claro, todo de una lógica (de psiquiátrico) aplastante: Para que "desaparezca" el estado le damos los bancos y las mayores empresas.

Anguita es un _*Estatista Antiestado*_ ::, como toda persona atrapada en el círculo hermeneútico marxista.

En otro contexto la gente termina bajo atención psiquiátrica por autocontradicciones más leves que esta.

Para quienes no hayan leído a Marx: Karl Marx _"profetizó"_ (otro _profeta_ del _Todo a 100_) que en la Sociedad Comunista el Estado iría desapareciendo al ser "innecesario". 

En la URSS siguieron teorizando sobre la desaparición el estado soviético hasta finales de los años 1980, más de 70 años después de la instauración del Estado soviético.

La _"desaparición del estado"_ es para los Comunistas lo que fue la _"Revolución pendiente"_ para los Falangistas o la _"Parusía"_ para los Cristianos.: Algo que de boquilla se supone que has de decir que esperas, pero que en la práctica sabes que no va a suceder nunca. Es esquizofrénico que un partido que en su corpus teórico tiene la desaparición del estado como un objetivo final esté contínuamente llenándose la boca con la defensa de lo _Público_:





A la Izquierda Marxista con la *"Desaparición del Estado"* le pasa como a los cristianos con asuntos como la _*"Resurreción de la carne"*_: Está en los escritos _canónicos_ (La Biblia o Marx), y por lo tanto de boquilla hay que asumir estos conceptos. Pero como no encajan en absoluto en la estructura ideológica contemporánea Cristiana o Marxista sólo los "sumos sacerdotes" (los teólogos o Anguita) de vez en cuando citan tan arcanos asuntos. A los fieles cristianos o militantes de IU les sonaría a Chino si les hablas de que su sistema ideológico contiene la resurrección de la carne o la desaparición del estado.

*---------------------------------------------------------​*




_¿Qué valor tiene El *Manifiesto Comunista* hoy? Para mí lo tiene, pero hay que decirlo._

Julio Anguita: "Éste es un país de chorizos" - Público.es​
Léamos qué hay en este opúsculo de 1848 que -según Anguita- "tiene valor hoy":

El Manifiesto Comunista

_Los comunistas consideran indigno ocultar sus ideas y propósitos. Proclaman abiertamente que sus objetivos sólo pueden ser alcanzados derrocando por la violencia todo el orden social existente._​
El señor Anguita considera vigente un texto de 1848 que llama a la destrucción violenta del orden existente. 

Los Comunistas son GOLPISTAS en tanto en cuanto sean fieles a su doctrina. Señor Anguita, ¿no se considera a usted mismo como _Indigno_ por ocultarnos a todos que lo que de verdad usted quiere es _"derrocar por la violencia todo el orden social existente"_?. 

_De todas las clases que hoy se enfrentan con la burguesía sólo el proletariado es una clase verdaderamente revolucionaria. Las demás clases van degenerando y desaparecen con el desarrollo de la gran industria; el proletariado, en cambio, es su producto más peculiar.

Las capas medias -- el pequeño industrial, el pequeño comerciante, el artesano, *el campesino* --, todas ellas luchan contra la burguesía para salvar de la ruina su existencia como tales capas medias. No son, pues, revolucionarias, sino conservadoras. Más todavía, *son reaccionarias*, ya que pretenden volver atrás la tueda de la Historia_​
¿Y qué es eso de un "proletario"?:

_proletario, ria.
(Del lat. proletarĭus).
1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la clase obrera.
2. adj. Se decía de quien carecía de bienes y solamente estaba comprendido en las listas vecinales por su persona y prole. Era u. t. c. s. m.
3. m. y f. Persona de la clase obrera.
4. m. En la antigua Roma, ciudadano pobre que únicamente con su prole podía servir al Estado._

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición​
_obrero, ra.
(Del lat. operarĭus).
1. adj. Que trabaja. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al trabajador.
3. m. y f. Trabajador manual retribuido._

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición​
La acepción "que trabaja" no es la que no interesa, evidentemente, porque entonces Emilio Botín o Warren Buffet (que ciertamente _trabajan_) serían también "obreros" y "proletarios". El proletario se distingue por hacer un trabajo manual a cambio de una retribución.

Bien: El Señor Anguita no es ni ha sido jamás "Proletario" (jamás ha hecho un trabajo manual por dinero), ergo según el mismo opúsculo que él sigue dando por válido... ¡el Señor Anguita es un "reaccionario"!.

Divertidamente, ninguno de los autores de estas líneas (Marx o Engels) era tampoco "proletario". Engels (que era el que pagaba las facturas de Marx, dicho sea de paso) era para colmo... patrono industrial. Los autores del _Manifiesto Comunista_ se estaban llamando a sí mismos _reaccionarios_ en su propio opúsculo. Cosas veredes...

Ah, los *campesinos* -todos- son _*reaccionarios*_ de acuerdo a este opúsculo que el señor Anguita dice seguir considerando válido. ¿En cuántos mítines por el agro andaluz ha "revelado" usted a los jornaleros que son todos unos _*reaccionarios*_, Don Julio?. ¿En ninguno?. ¿Le ha comentado usted al camarada Gordillo que -de acuerdo al _Manifiesto Comunista_- Marinaleda es un pueblo lleno de reaccionarios?.

Según Marx el pensamiento de cada persona viene determinado por sus relaciones económicas dentro de la sociedad, esto es, por su clase social. El señor Anguita hasta que no renuncie a TODAS sus pensiones y propiedades y no intente ganarse la vida con trabajo manual asalariado NO PUEDE PENSAR COMO UN PROLETARIO Y ES UN REACCIONARIO de acuerdo con Marx. 

_La burguesía produce, ante todo, sus propios sepultureros. Su hundimiento y la victoria del proletariado son igualmente inevitables._​
Señor Anguita, ¿qué necesidad hay de esforzarse parea luchar por lo "inevitables"?. Descanse, hombre, no se esfuerce tanto: La victoria final del Proletariado fue anunciada por Marx como algo "inevitable"... *hace 164 años*. 

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Anguita resumió el objetivo estratégico de la Convocatoria por Andalucia enfocándolo "hacia una sociedad de pleno empleo en un mundo de ocio y libertad", con una fecha que fijó en tomo al año 2000. "Nos sirve el marxismo como guía, pero estamos intentando algo nuevo y lo afrontamos sin buscar recetas en el pasado", agregó, aunque también afirmó que la convocatoria "es bastante leninista y tiene los ingredientes de cualquier partido comunista clásico"._

La economía, eje del programa electoral de Anguita para gobernar la comunidad andaluza | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Festival del Humor_:

_Ocio y libertad... bastante leninista_ ::​
Lenin (_"Libertad, ¿para qué?"_) hubiese mandado a Siberia con billete sólo ida a quien le hablase de _"Ocio y libertad"_.

Pero claro, Lenin es un _coñazo_ de hace 100 años poco vendible. Hay que hablar a los camaradas de _"Ocio y libertad"_ (¿noto olor a porro?).

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Julio Anguita advierte que IU se convertira en un "zombi" si renuncia a su identidad comunista.

Julio Anguita, secretario general del Partido Comunista de España, afirmó ayer que él apuesta como el que más por Izquierda Unida, pero desde su militancia en el PCE, y defendió el mantenimiento de la identidad comunista en IU, con la justificación de que quien renuncia a lo que ha sido "es como si olvidara a su padre o a su madre, y se convierte en un zombi (muerto viviente), en un muñeco"_

Julio Anguita advierte que IU se convertira en un "zombi" si renuncia a su identidad comunista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_En referencia al papel de los comunistas hoy en día, Anguita animó a sus seguidores a no agachar la cabeza. "Si alguien os pregunta quiénes sois la respuesta es fácil: somos los hijos de la Revolución Rusa de 1917, de ella venimos, de ella venimos y de ella compartimos sus valores. No hay que correr un velo sobre este asunto, pues el gobierno de los soviets, de los soldados, campesinos y obreros dio pasos revolucionarios, sobre todo", recalcó Anguita, "porque acabó con un régimen, el de los zares"._

Anguita: "Somos hijos de la Revolución Rusa" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_ "la revolución de 1917 tiene vigencia y fue una respuesta a un momento del desarrollo del sistema capitalista"_​
Julio Anguita asegura que el PCE no desaparecerá | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_ Pero, a pesar de todo, yo me reafirmo en todas mis concepciones marxistas. *No sé si estaré equivocado o no, pero lo tengo muy claro* ::. De forma que eso [la quiebra de la URSS] no me lleva a entregarme al becerro de oro_

Anguita: "En España hay dinero de sobra" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Anguita (según "El País") recibiendo 350.000$ de la URSS (equivalentes a 500.000€ del 2012)

Esta es una de las "bombas" más gordas de este hilo:

_...con documentos hasta ahora clasificados del KGB...







...se demuestra la entrega de millones de dólares a dirigentes comunistas de todo el mundo. Entre estos papeles se encuentran algunos con las firmas de los españoles *Julio Anguita (por 350.000 dólares)*, *Gerardo Iglesias (100.000 dólares)* y Josep Serradell (400.000 dólares). Todos ellos han desmentido a este diario haber recibido dinero soviético_

Los comunistas españoles seguían recibiendo dinero de la URSS en 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​




1986. Los 2 secretarios generales consecutivos del PCE: Izquierda Gerardo Iglesias. Derecha Julio Anguita. Mientras en sus carteles decían _"Dejadnos en *Paz*"_(fue el año del referéndum OTAN) entre los 2 recibieron -que se sepa- 450.000$ del emporio militarista (ver más abajo) llamado Unión Soviética. Aclaro que estimo que estas personas NO son unos cínicos sin escrúpulos, sino que que son unos _*Doblepensadores*_ cuasi honrados que han conseguido la hazaña de convencerse a sí mismos que no hay nada reprochable en cobrar fortunas de una potencia militarista para luego hablar de _*Paz*_.​
Usemos la calculadora de inflación para pasar a US $ del 2012 los 350.000 US$ de 1989 Inflation Calculator | Find US Dollar's Value from 1913-2012

350.000 US$ de 1989 equivalen a 652.000 US$ del 2012, o sea, MEDIO MILLÓN DE EUROS que según "El País" Anguita cobró de la URSS.

Recuerden esta noticia cuando en IU llamen _*"Traidores a España"*_ o _*"vendidos a los Alemanes"*_ o _*"socavadores de la Soberanía Nacional"*_ a quienes en España se esfuerzan por pagar la deuda que debemos. 

No es nada extraordinario, por cierto: Cada partido Comunista o Trostkista o lo que fuese cobraba de URSS o países satélites o bien de los Chinos Comunistas. Pío Moa cuenta en su autobiografía _"De un tiempo y e un país"_ como el PCE (r) -y por ende el GRAPO- cobraban de China. Otros cobraban de Rumanía, o de Yugoslavia (los "autogestionarios")... además las fuentes de financiación cambiaban según cambiase la situación política en España o en el Imperio Soviético.

Otra fuente (el _ABC_) para la misma alegación:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inanciacion-de-comunistas-espanoles-urss.html​
Otra fuente para la misma alegación:

Cita que respalda que sí, que el señor Anguita sí recibió dinero de la URSS:

Conversación entre Adolfo Suárez y Jesús Cacho a principios de los años 1990.

Expone Adolfo Suárez la conveniencia de "Moderar" las denuncias sobre la corrupción, para no llevar al país a una "situación límite" de desprestigio institucional:

Adolfo Suárez: _...llevararíamos al país a una situación límite._

Jesús Cacho _El problema sería Izquierda Unida._

Adolfo Suárez: _Es posible, pero Felipe me ha contado que tiene recibos de dinero por la KGB y firmados por el propio *Anguita*__, así que no creo que fuera difícil hacerles entrar en razón_​
Fuente, _"M.C. Un intruso en el laberinto de los elegidos"_ (libro sobre _M.C._ -Mario Conde-).

Autor: Jesús Cacho.

Ediciones Temas de Hoy, 1994. ISBN 84-7880-433-1​
Pero vean qué diferencia entre _discurso público_ y _financiación secreta_:

_Convencido de que el objetivo de la izquierda en España tiene que ser "una sociedad de pleno empleo en una democracia plena", se adelantó a explicar a González de dónde se puede sacar el dinero para crear trabajo. "De los gastos militares. ¡Fuera!"._

Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
El señor Anguita mientras pedía el cese de los gastos militares en España cobraba cientos de miles de € de la URSS, un país que gastaba el 27% [¡¡¡!!!] de su P.I.B. en armamento:

_Yet in its efforts to keep up with the American defense build-up, the Soviet Union was compelled in the first half of the 1980s to raise the share of its defense spending from 22 percent to 27 percent of GDP_

The Collapse of the Soviet Union and Ronald Reagan​
Sí, señoras y señores: El señor que decía _"gastos militares_ [españoles] _¡Fuera!"_ cobraba (según _El País_) cientos de miles de dólares de este _"pacífico"_ y _"antimilitarista"_ país (en el cual _casualmente_ también pasaba sus vacaciones):

[YOUTUBE]n8Lwbiq8-g8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]omm3QPMqyjc[/YOUTUBE]

¡Qué _coherencia_ la de Anguita!. 

A todo esto: ¿Qué palabra tenemos en Castellano para designar a un señor que cobra de una potencia extranjera (_enemiga_ en 1989) armada hasta los dientes y que al mismo tiempo nos dice que nos desarmemos nosotros?.

NOTA histórica sobre los desfiles de la Plaza Roja: Desfilaban bien los soviéticos, ¿verdad?. Parecen *robots* en vez de seres humanos. Nadie desfilaba tan bien como ellos (salvo los Nazis). ¿Saben cómo lo hacían?: Tenían _"Divisiones Cortesanas"_ que no entrenaban para combatir. Sólo entrenaban para desfilar. ¡Por eso les salía perfecto!. ¡No hacían otra cosa!. ¡Un país de los más "antimilitarista", ciertamente, dedicando recursos a mantener Divisiones militares sólo para desfilar!.

Estos desfiles eran como la misma URSS: Pura fachada propagandística.

George Orwell decía que los desfiles militares son inherentemente _ridículos_, y que sólo se hacen en serio en países aterrorizados donde la población tiene miedo a _reírse_ de algo tan absurdo​
*COLABORACIONES DE OTROS FOREROS* (Anímese y aporte usted las suyas)



Marechal dijo:


> JULIO ANGUITA-REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO "SOMOS MAYORÍA" PREGUNTADO POR LOS CIUDADANOS.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> En el 0.52 cae en una flagrante contradicción:
> 
> ...



Fantástico: Ahora quienes impiden el "libre comercio" a los infortunados cubanos son... ¡¡¡los Estados Unidos!!!.



Marechal dijo:


> Sigamos:
> 
> JULIO ANGUITA-REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO "SOMOS MAYORÍA" PREGUNTADO POR LOS CIUDADANOS.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Increíble.

Como la "dignidad" es gratis y además es SUBJETIVO que la tengas (o no) con el discurso de "Ahora tenemos Dignidad" puedes "justificar" el gobierno más desastroso del mundo.

Lo mismo se decía en el Franquismo del hambre de los años 1940-1955: España es pobre, pero ha recuperado su Independencia y Dignidad.



casasola dijo:


> *JULIO ANGUITA: "NO TENGO NADA QUE VER NI CON ESTA CONSTITUCIÓN MONÁRQUICA, NI CON SUS INSTITUCIONES"*
> 
> "Si llega la III República será de mano del pueblo" - YouTube



Frase pronunciada por un Julio Anguita que ha sido político profesional desde 1979 (Alcaldía de Córdoba) hasta el año 2000 (abandona la "coordinación" de Izquierda Unida).

Es como si *Manuel Fraga* hubiese dicho.



> "NO TENGO NADA QUE VER NI CON FRANCO NI CON SUS INSTITUCIONES"



La _impudicia_ de Anguita es ciertamente notable al tratar de desligarse del Regimen de 1978 al que ha jurado lealtad varias veces y del que ha cobrado durante más de 20 años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2012)

IU Y SU ACTUAL -2012- COALICIÓN CON EL PSOE EN ANDALUCÍA

IU posibilita en 2012 que el PSOE siga gobernando en Andalucía:

PSOE e Izquierda Unida gobernarán en coalición en Andalucía - Público.es

Veamos que dijeron en el pasado sobre semejante coalición:

_...Pujol ya es corresponsable. Pujol ya no es inocente ni en el GAL ni en nada. Pujol ha cogido con González la veredita y ambos marchan ya compartiendo responsabilidades.

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 13 - ABC.es Hemeroteca_​
Exactamente igual que IU actualmente, gobernando en coalición con el PSOE en Andalucía. 

_Anguita y Rejón escriben a los andaluces diciéndoles que el paro y la corrupción han agotado al PSOE._

ABC SEVILLA (Sevilla) - 19/05/1994, p. 40 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Escrito en 1994. En 2012 IU posibilita al PSOE seguir gobernando. 

_Julio Anguita reitera que González es la X de los GAL_

Julio Anguita reitera que González es la X de los GAL | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Estupendo. ¿Y qué hace IU entonces posibilitando que gobierne en Andalucía *un partido que admite en sus mítines al creador (según Anguita) de Escuadrones de la Muerte*?:

[YOUTUBE]qIpNObpwFak[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5iL3V91vxR4[/YOUTUBE]

¿Qué hace Anguita aún en IU?. ¡Ah!, ¡que está de acuerdo con todo!. Recuerden sus palabras de la primera cita del hilo:

_Cuando alguien no está de acuerdo con la política que se hace en su organización, se va_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 18 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Confróntese lo esta frase de 1993 con lo que dice en 2012:

_Lo lógico habría sido que el desastre del PSOE nos beneficiara. Pero no ha sido así. *Lo que no podemos es ir diciendo que PP y PSOE están en la misma orilla y ahora pactar* con el argumento de que, si no se pacta, viene la derecha_

"El 15-M puede ser el hervor que le falta a la izquierda" - Público.es​
¿Por qué no abandona IU, don Julio?. ¿Qué ha sido de lo que dijo en 1993?.

Más cruel hemeroteca andaluza:

_*Francisco, Garrido* candidato verde a las elecciones andaluzas, aseguró que IU-Los Verdes no pactará "ni con los corruptos ni con los corruptores; no pactaremos con él partido socialista"_

Anguita: "Votar al PSOE es darle la soga para que cuelgue más empresas" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Pactaron con el PSOE en Andalucía en 2012.

Anguita está de acuerdo, ya que no ha abandonado IU.

*Nota cómico-vomitiva*

El tal Francisco Garrido que en 1994 hablaba en términos tan contundentes contra el PSOE... ingresó en el PSOE de los _"corruptores"_ en el año 2000. Fue él quien llevó al parlamento aquello de los _"derechos de los grandes simios"_. ¡Menudo _ojo_ tiene Anguita seleccionando aliados!.

Aquí lo tienen saludando a su compañero de partido: Chaves.







Atentos a la _"Ecológica"_ gabardina de cuero de Chaves. ¡Ciertamente la prenda más adecuada para darle la mano a un (ex)_"Verde"_!.

Dios los cría y ellos se juntan. De _"anti PSOE"_ radical a militar en el PSOE 6 años después (_nausea_). Me recuerda a José María Mohedano, de _"defensor de los derechos humanos"_ y anti-OTAN radical a militar en el PSOE el mismo año del referéndum OTAN. Un Jaguar XJ12 terminó con su carrera política. ¡Abran la ventana por favor que necesito aire!. 

Pero estoy divagando con mis propios ídolos caídos de mi ya lejana juventud...​
SOBRE LA IU de ANGUITA:

_Una de las cuestiones que citan los críticos del PCE para asegurar que su partido ha sufrido una clara involución tiene que ver con sus relaciones internacionales y, en concreto, las mantenidas con la URSS. Durante 1989 y 1990, 80 cuadros del PCE viajaron a Moscú para seguir cursos de forrriación política en el Instituto de Ciencias Sociales (ICS) de esa capital,_

80 camaradas en Moscú | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Anguita y su "Regreso al pasado" después de la pamema "Eurocomunista" de Carrillo. Tuvieron poco tiempo para los cursos en Moscú: La URSS desapareció al año siguiente, 1991. 

_para celebrar su 40º aniversario [1989]...







...Mundo Obrero publicó una serie de reportajes sobre el esplendor del socialismo en la supuesta Alemania democrática [EL MISMO AÑO QUE SE HUNDIÓ :XX:], de acuerdo con el repliegue hacia el tradicionalismo que desde el año anterior impulsara el nuevo líder comunista español. Tras cumplir el ritual vasallático de las vacaciones en el Mar Negro, *Julio Anguita fue asimismo promotor de la reconciliación con el PC de Checoslovaquia*, después de dos décadas de ruptura motivada por la condena del partido de Carrillo y Dolores a la invasión del Pacto de Varsovia. El pecé que fuera adelantado al recuperar la democracia volvía a proponer "la construcción del socialismo" a la vieja usanza._

Aquel 23 de agosto de 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Esto último (la _"reconciliación checa"_) es repugnante: El PCE tenía relaciones rotas con el PC Checoslovaco desde 1968, porque Carrillo (probablemente como mera estratagema propagandística "Eurocomunista") condenó la invasión de Checoeslovaquia por parte de la URSS (que terminó violentamente con la _Primavera de Praga_)

[YOUTUBE]TxXmAjev7Fw[/YOUTUBE]

¡Y va Anguita y reanuda las relaciones con el PC Checoeslovaco que solicitó los tanques soviéticos para reprimir al mismo pueblo Checoeslovaco!. 

Anguita así reanudó relaciones con el partido que hizo lo que jamás hizo Franco: _*Sacar los tanques a la calle*_, a reprimir al pueblo. 

Recuerden esto cuando los seguidores de Anguita protesten porque la policía española ha pegado demasiado fuerte a algún manifestante: *Su amado líder Anguita reanudó relaciones con un Partido Comunista que sacó los tanques a la calle a disparar munición de guerra contra los manifestantes* con tal de mantener el régimen comunista checoeslovaco en 1968.

_Anguita afirma que el PCE está al borde de la bancarrota...

El informe presentado sobre la situación económica del partido está redactado en términos de gran dramatismo y no se duda en afirmar que el PCE "está al borde de la quiebra financiera". La dirección reconoce la entrega de los trabajadores del PCE y de sus liberados "casi a límites de heroísmo", pero la realidad es que el partido carece de recursos y la deuda, sobre todo la electoral, les asfixia y no les permite incorporar a nuevas peronas, lo que sería preciso dado "el ingente trabajo previsto".

Este partido se propone relanzar una campaña por la cual cada militante pagaría 10.000 pesetas, una iniciativa de venta de bonos para la fiesta del partido de este año, la puesta al día de pago de carnés y de cuotas, y la paralización de toda inversión._

Anguita afirma que el PCE está al borde de la bancarrota | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
¿No es una deliciosa ironía que el partido que reclamaba el poder para reorganizar toda la economía española fuese incapaz de ordenar sus propias finanzas? (que apenas suponen una fracción despreciable de toda la economía española).

Esta noticia confirma que *IU es como un tendero arruinado por su mala gestión queriendo dirigir El Corte Inglés*.

DEMOLEDORAS FILÍPICAS ANTI-ANGUITA

Les sugiero las abran y las lean completas. Merece la pena. Me limito a seleccionar unos pocos párrafos de cada filípica:

_A Julio Anguita le cumple perfectamente la observación de David Hume: "De todas las clases de hombres, la más perniciosa es la de los forjadores de utopías cuando tienen en su mano el poder, y la más ridícula, cuando no lo tienen". Así, lo que podría ser anticipo de desastre -el gobierno de un profeta armado- se transforma en algo grotesco, en un discurso que mezcla *enunciados disparatados y contradictorios entre sí.* Pide Anguita la aplicación íntegra de la Constitución, confundiendo lamentablemente normas legales de procedimiento cori criterios sustanciales de justicia. Pero, a la vez, defiende con ardor propuestas -autodeterminación, federalismo, república- que son incompatibles con ella. 

Proclama Anguita su aborrecimiento por la política profesional, y eso lo dice alguien que lleva cerca de 18 años viviendo de y para la política_

La apuesta de Julio Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_El programa económico de IU descansa sobre el desprecio de las políticas socialdemócratas.Como el futuro resplandeciente de una economía colectivista se ha eclipsado y el presente socialdemócrata se desprecia, no queda más fórmula que el pretérito: una *autarquía* industrial...







...con olor a naftalina, liberada de toda *competitividad* [LITERAL, ESCUCHEN A ANGUITA BRAMAR EXPLÍCITAMENTE CONTRA LA COMPETITIVIDAD, PRIMER MINUTO] y anclada en el más vetusto de los pasados. Este programa basado en experiencias de bien probado fracaso y despegado de toda racionalidad es el que sitúa a nuestros comunistas en un campo de acción que no pertenece ya a la política...

...sus líderes y sus electores, apartados de la política real, se recrean en un placer ético que desde siempre ha sido objeto de fruición por parte de las "almas bellas": ser los "únicos puros en el estercolero del mundo". Porque *el partido ha pasado de ser un instrumento de acción social a ser un espejo complaciente de autorreconocimiento para quienes lo votan; por eso el atractivo de su voto no radica ya en imaginar las consecuencias políticas y sociales que este voto pueda tener para el país; el atractivo del voto está en auto reconocerse como uno de los pocos que pueden decirle al mundo: "Tú eres inmoral y estúpido, pero yo no"*...

...No es la eficacia política la que ha llevado a Julio Anguita al liderazgo, sino más bien su intensidad expresiva, su fuerza para interpretar el drama del fracaso político y del rechazo radical del mundo. Como en la zorra y las uvas, el gesto altivo de la renuncia, ese gesto que se exhibe como afán purísimo de justicia, se parece más al dolorido sentir del perdedor político que a la humana solidaridad con los perdedores sociales._

Izquierda Unida y la ética de la responsabilidad | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_Julio Anguita ha conseguido hacer posible ese difícil sueño de todo megalómano: es decir, que siempre se equivoca antes la realidad que uno mismo. De esta manera, pues, sutil y sobre todo habilidosa, va a conseguir finalmente eliminar de la izquierda pura a todos los impuros que aún se obstinan en enterrar el muro de Berlín -una veleidad que sólo lleva 10 años llevándole la contraria...

...va a conseguir eliminar a todo dios de su olimpo particular de pureza racial, y va a quedarse solo con su voto. ¡Qué belleza la del voto inmaculado de tonterías revisionistas, único y sublime, aún empeñado en salvar al mundo de sí mismo! ...

...ser ex seminarista y a la vez comunista ex de nada ¿es una suma de dogmas o una multiplicación?..._

De Anguita a Bosé, o cómo se divierte la derecha PILAR RAHOLA | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Brutal. Demoledor. Polanco debió seleccionar a sus mejores plumas para atacar dialécticamente a IU. Lógico: IU hacía la competencia al PSOE.

Julio Anguita EL _MODESTO_

Observen primero a Anguita condenando al PSOE por hacer... lexactamente lo que él mismo quería hacer con IU:

_El presidente de Izquierda Unida, *Julio Anguita, acusó ayer a los socialistas de pretender convertir su partido en "dominador del Estado", lo que implicaría una actuación antidemocrática y contraria a cualquier ética*._

Anguita acusa al PSOE de querer dominar el Estado | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
_*Anguita presentó a Izquierda Unida como "alternativa* de Gobierno, *de Estado* y de modelo de sociedad", y afirmó que se siente "psíquicamente presidente del Gobierno" :: tras ser designado candidato a la presidencia.

Anguita terminó su discurso de clausura de la asamblea con una confesión destinada, según dijo, a estimular a los compromisarios Para que se sientan "alternativa, sin complejos de inferioridad", pero que produjo algunos gestos de asombro [NORMAL] "Cuando me he levantado porque aplaudíais mi designación como candidato a presidente del Gobierno, me he sentido psíquicamente presidente de Gobierno".

Anguita proclamó que Izquierda Unida debe constituirse en alternativa "de Gobierno, de Estado y de modelo de sociedad". "¿Puede un Gobierno de Izquierda Unida ignorar el papel del Estado, su función y al servicio de quién está?"._

Anguita presenta a lzquierda Unida como "alternativa de Gobierno, de Estado y de modelo de sociedad" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Esto lo dijo en 1989. Mediten por favor sobre la estructura psíquica de un señor que se _"siente psíquicamente presidente del gobierno"_ porque lo aclamen en un congreso de un partido A LA BAJA (sacaron 1.9 millones de votos en 1979) que en las anteriores elecciones (1986) había obtenido...







...892.000 VOTOS, cuando en España quien ha gobernado con menos votos fue González en 1993, con... 9.150.000 votos:

Elecciones generales de España de 1993 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

O sea: *Anguita es elegido líder de un partido con MENOS DE UNA DÉCIMA PARTE de los votos mínimos necesarios para gobernar y ya se "siente psíquicamente presidente del gobierno".

Saquen ustedes sus propias deducciones sobre la estructura psíquica de Anguita.*

A mi juicio estos _"sentimientos psíquicos presidenciales"_ frustrados explican también el por qué del perpetuo cabreo de Anguita con el mundo y con los españoles: Él ya se _"sentía psíquicamente"_ presidente en 1989. La realidad (_las cosas como son_, que son muy de derechas) le ha _robado_ lo que él consideraba _su_ presidencia. El _"querer ser califa en vez del califa"_ y no conseguirlo nunca puede crear muy serios cabreos.

En el gráfico superior verán ustedes que la última vez que el Señor *Anguita* se presentó a unas elecciones *sacó UN voto por cada OCHO votos que sacó Aznar*.

¿Qué hace entonces el Señor Anguita diciendo _"Somos Mayoría_"?. 







CCOO

_Anguita acusa a CCOO y UGT de ser "un apéndice" del Estado_

Anguita acusa a CCOO y UGT de ser "un apéndice" del Estado - Público.es​
Siempre lo han sido, don Julio, incluso cuando (1988) usted se manifestaba con una pegatina de CCOO:







Sí: En 1988 CCOO era también un "apéndice del estado", cobrando del estado y ocupando locales del antiguo _Sindicato Vertical_ Franquista cedidos por el estado (y que se negaron a los sindicatos anarquistas, por cierto, que tenían una "deuda histórica" de locales pre-1939 incautados por Franco totalmente ausente en el caso de CCOO, sindicato creado durante la España franquista). ¿Por qué en 1988 usted llevaba una pegatina de CCOO, don Julio?. 

* ¿Era usted tan ignorante que no advirtió en 1988 la obviedad de que CCOO era un apéndice del estado?. No lo creo. 

*¿O se dio cuenta y fue tan cínico como para desfilar con las siglas del _Sindicato Vertical_ del PCE?. No lo tengo por cínico, don Julio.

* ¿O ha perfeccionado usted el doblepensar Orwelliano hasta un punto tal que puede usted contradecirse y seguir siendo honrado? (me inclino por esta última opción).​
*Impagable la foto del Anguita "ochentero" con impecable ropa de diseño típicamente postmoderno:* Chaqueta de corte formal pero de material insólito (cuero), camisa marengo a cuadros, corbata muy estrecha de tonos identicos la camisa... muy buen gusto, por cierto. 

En los años 1980 el PCE aún trataba de "pescar" votos en las capas sociales más urbanas y sofisticadas de profesionales que -por aquel entonces- vestían así.

Anguita y Gordillo

Algunos fuimos tan ingenuos en agosto del 2012 como para esperar que Anguita condenase a Gordillo, el de los robos con asaltos a supermercados andaluces:

[YOUTUBE]4u2IS24uXHY[/YOUTUBE]

Interstitial - Noticia

Yo personalmente he de confesar que aún guardaba un resto de confianza en Anguita: De verdad esperaba que condenaría Gordillo, que diría que comparte fines pero no medios, que los trabajadores de los supermercados también son trabajadores, que hay hambre pero que un robo con violencia no son formas...GRAN DESILUSIÓN PERSONAL: Anguita respaldó a Gordillo.

Julio Anguita se une a Sánchez Gordillo y se autoinculpa por el asalto a dos supermercados

Julio Anguita se une a Sánchez Gordillo y se autoinculpa por el asalto a dos supermercados​






Dediqué hilo específico al disparate ético de Gordillo, compartido también por Anguita. Todo lo que digo contra Gordillo en el hilo vale también contra Anguita desde el momento en que Anguita se autoinculpó por los robos de Gordillo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...permercados-imperativo-categorico-inside.html

En ese hilo hice una serie de 3 fotos analizando el esquizofrénico uso que la Izquierda hace de la imagen del _serial killer_ Ernesto Guevara:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Utopía...¡¡¡hacia la _paz_!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2012)

MIS COMENTARIOS SOBRE ANGUITA EN OTRO HILO:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...traordinaria-entrevista-del-10-10-2012-a.html



Nikolaidis dijo:


> Muy grande!
> 
> - Fue el único que se opuso al Euro y a la actual estructura de la UE durante los años 90.
> - Dice que políticos y banqueros deberían ir a la cárcel.



Mierda y mierda. Me explico:

* Anguita es político, y los consejeros de IU en las cajas son banqueros. ¿Los metemos también en la cárcel?.

* Alberto Recarte (contertulio de Losantos) vaticinó el desastre del euro en 1999.​
Anguita, ese _*genio de la coherencia*_: Se queja de lo mal que estamos en España y respalda el regimen Castrista.

Julio Anguita: "Fidel Castro, Hugo Chávez y Evo Morales, sí son hombres de izquierdas"

Anguita se entrevista con Castro y le asegura que luchará por Cuba en los foros internacionales | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Bajo Castro el poder de compra de cada español es *MÁS DE TRES* veces superior al cubano:

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cuando Castro llegó al poder en 1959 los españoles de entonces EMIGRABAN a Cuba. Se vivía mejor allí que aquí.

Es una pena que todos los fanboys de Anguita no podáis iros a una provincia (¿Córdoba?) a vivir bajo su presidencia y poniendo en prácticas sus ideas... os íbamos a tener que mandar sacos de arroz como ayuda de emergencia en unos meses.

Escucho al _Abuelo Cebolleta_ de los Comunistas para que no me digáis que rechazo a priori todo lo que diga.

El MP3...

Entrevista a Julio Anguita de 10 de octubre de 2012 en mp3 (10/10 a las 22:45:01) 30:58 1487073 - iVoox

...es para mear y no echar gota... Anguita está en contra... ¡¡¡de la _competitividad_!!! :8::8::8: (primer minuto de la grabación).

_No me da la gana de decir que sí a esta situación porque no quiero_.​
Razones de niño de 5 años. Pataletas de un señor que no acepta que el mundo es como es.

_La ciudadanía escuchaba sólo una voz discrepante [contra el euro]_​
Mentira podrida. Alberto Recarte habló contra el € en 1999. Íñigo Cavero advirtió en "La Clave" que quizás Maastrich iba a terminar en un _Desastrich_.

_Yo no me meto en la clase política. Yo soy otro tipo de político_​
Él está por encima del bien y del mal: Político profesional casi toda su vida, pero no se considera "clase política". Tócate las narices. 

_A la cárcel tienen que ir banqueros_​
¿Los políticos profesionales de IU en consejos de administración de cajas quebradas también los mandamos a la cárcel, don Julio?.

_No se puede pagar la deuda_​
Atención a cuando gobierne IU con el PSOE. Haremos un Simpa y nos echarán del €, sí o sí. Vayan preparándose para cuando la gente de ese señor gobierne. Pongan a salvo sus ahorros porque estos se los van a devaluar, y a lo bestia.

Invoca la declaración de "Derechos Humanos"... de 1948 :XX:. Este señor vive en sus mundos de Yupi juridicistas de que uno tiene "derechos" porque vienen en un trozo de papel.

_La política de recortes es propia de bárbaros_​
Esto lo dice un señor que apoya la Cuba castrista, un país miserable que pasó por un "Período especial" de miseria total. Un país en el cual al hospital público tienes que llevar tus sábanas y tus toallas.

_Defendemos un SMI de 1000€, que es una cantidad irrisoria..._​
:XX::XX::XX: ¡¡¡Pero si dice que no paguemos la deuda, lo cual nos pondría fuera del € en semanas!!!.

_En España sobra dinero, pero hay que ir a por él: Está en las cuentas de Suiza..._​
Este hombre no está muy bien de la cabeza. ¿Cómo piensa ir por el dienro de Suiza?. ¿Vamos a invadir Suiza?.

_...está en cuentas bancarias..._​
Ya saben de dónde va a sacar Anguita el dinero para los 1000€ al mes: De las cuentas bancarias...

Lógica de *asaltante de bancos*: _Voy a sacar dinero de donde lo hay_.

¿Tienen 4 duros?. Pues ya saben que Anguita va a ir a por ellos... a por los de las cuentas de Suiza me encantaría ver a Anguita en persona entrando en bancos en Zurich pidiendo el dinero de los españoles.

ANGUITA AVISA de lo que van a hacer. Que no les pille por sorpresa cuando gobiernen, Y NO DEJEN SUS AHORROS AL ALCANCE DE UN GOBIERNO CON IU.

Sigue con la Banca Pública, la Nacionalización de sectores estratégicos...

...señores: APRENDAN IDIOMAS y tengan su PASAPORTE EN REGLA para cuando IU pase a gobernar en coalición con el PSOE.

Si tienen >100.000€ mi consejo es muy breve: Suiza. Ya.

_Artículo 47 Constitución...la gente tienen derecho a una vivienda. ¿y quién la pierde?, pues el banco, y bien perdida está, que bastante han ganado..._::::::​
Las ideas de este señor destruirían la economía española en cuestión de meses.

El "bastante han ganado ya" indica a Don Julio Anguita LAS LEYES LE TRAEN AL FRESCO, ya que él mismo pretende decidir quién y cuándo alguien ha ganado "bastante".

¿Contratos firmados libremente?. ¿Código de comercio?. ¿Ordenamiento jurídico?. ¡A Don Julio Anguita todo eso le trae al fresco!.

Por supuesto que esta frase terrible delata a alguien que sueña con gobernar FUERA DE LA LEYES y a golpe de sus personales caprichos del momento. Una sociedad avanzada NO PUEDE SUBSISTIR bajo tal gobierno, ya que así es imposible hacer proyectos a largo plazo de inversión. Un Anguita gobernante entraría como un elefante en la cacharrería de los delicados equilibrios sobre los cuales reposa nuestra sociedad. 



> Defendemos un SMI de 1000€, que es una cantidad irrisoria



Dicho por un señor que no ha llevado una empresa ni tenido que ganar dinero para pagar una nómina en su pu*a vida de funcionario/político.

Anguita NUNCA ha tenido que salir a la calle a ofrecer ningún servicio que alguien tenga -libremente- que decidir pagarle o no pagarle. El único trabajo que ha hecho Anguita (aparte de la política) es trabajar de profesor para el Estado. Anguita tiene CERO EXPERIENCIA en lo que cuesta ganarse 1€ en un mercado libre. ¡Por eso habla con tanta ligereza de que 1000€ son "una miseria"!. ¡Son ciertamente una "miseria" para sus estándares de Funcionario y Político Profesional!.​
Anguita es lo que Ayn Rand llamaba un _concrete bound_ en estado puro, un SALVAJE que razona así:



> ¿Tienen la gente derecho a 1000€ al mes?. ¡Lo tiene!.
> 
> ¿De dónde sacaremos ese dinero?.
> 
> ¡De donde lo hay!, ¡De las cuentas bancarias!





casasola dijo:


> Ser comunista es la perfección del hombre









Today in Social Sciences...: Vanishing Bolsheviks and other manipulated pictures







the commissar vanishes - the falsification of photographs and art in stalin's russia - War photos, famous history photos, world war images, history images

[YOUTUBE]PZ1M7hwtco8[/YOUTUBE]

Hasta el día que un *Comunista* no tenga el mismo justo desprecio que un *Nazi* no habremos aprendido aún las terribles lecciones del Siglo XX.



Malafollá dijo:


> Mira, como la casta: no cambiéis que viene el lobo :rolleye:



Anguita es Super-Casta. es Meta-Casta. Es la Casta C ofreciéndose como recambio a la casta A y B. Este hecho obvio y elemental sois totalmente incapaces de verlo.

Anguita es una criatura de la casta, funcionario y político profesional toda su vida. Cero experiencia en el mercado libre de trabajo. Cero experiencia profesional. Cero experiencia financiera.

Anguita es un ignorante perfecto en Economía, Soberbio y Creído a más no poder.

Anguita es el tuerto en el país de los ciegos. Vosotros sois los ciegos.

Si algún día triunfasen las ideas de Anguita quizás -sólo quizás- os daríais entonces cuenta de lo equivocadas que estén, porque *LOS PEORES DESASTRES CAUSADOS POR LAS IDEAS DE ANGUITA LOS SUFRIRÍAIS VOSOTROS MISMOS*. 

Los que tienen cuentas en Suiza -pierde cuidado- están en lo esencial a salvo de lo que Anguita pueda hacer. 

*Anguita es Sansón intentando destruir las columnas del templo. Los filisteos que le aplauden sois... vosotros*... los que moriríais si algún día realmente conseguis derribar el templo:

[YOUTUBE]PvS8KMtsKsc[/YOUTUBE]



Malafollá dijo:


> sospecho que anguita de cultura va bien



Anguita es el tuerto en el país de los ciegos.

Sospechas mal.

Anguita es un gran _Monologador_ y un gran _Mitinero_. Sácale de su catálogo de 20 lugares comunes que repite constantemente, exponlo a un debate con personas de verdad preparadas y lo verás desmoronarse como el fraude intelectual que es. 

En fin: _La fuente de mi pueblo es la más bonita del mundo_, dijo el que jamás había salido de su pueblo.

He visto a Anguita debatir con Trevijano. Trevijano se lo comió con patatas.



Santutxu dijo:


> ...como el anguita este nunca se lo ha llevado crudo , ni tiene coche oficial , ni se ha hecho millonario pues le jode...



En los años 1990 vi un reportaje en un semanario político sobre cómo hacía Anguita una campaña electoral.

Había fotos de dónde le hicieron la entrevista: Se la hicieron a bordo de UN REACTOR PRIVADO CON TAPICERÍA DE CUERO BEIGE, que era el medio de transporte que Anguita usaba para moverse por España a arengar a los parias de la tierra.

Si encuentro la foto de Anguita fumándose un espléndido puro en su "trono" de cuero Beige, surcando los cielos en un reactor privado, os la pongo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2012)

Julio Anguita EL PROFETA

_...Maastrich...España no puede cumplir sus compromisos ni en 1997 ni en 1999, y decir lo contrario es engañar al pueblo español_

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Huelga decir que España cumplió con Maastrich, por eso ahora llevamos euros en el bolsillo.

España cumple el criterio de inflación de Maastricht

ABC SEVILLA (Sevilla) - 14/03/1997, p. 15 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

ABC (Madrid) - 07/02/1997, p. 15 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Anguita detesta Maastrich (y por ende el Euro) porque disciplina al gobierno en temas de deuda pública e inflación, esto es, introduce un PRINCIPIO DE REALIDAD en la política económica del estado, y ya saben ustedes lo que dijo Anguita en la 2ª cita del hilo: _"Las cosas son como son es un concepto de derechas"_.

_El PSOE está roto...en estas condiciones la marcha de Felipe González supone el estallido del partido. Lo que ocurre es que estamos hablando de un partido con solera y seguramente algunos de los "naúfragos" resultantes recogerán algunos de los "asteroides" resultantes del estallido y, a partir de ahí, comenzarán una travesía del desierto. Y con ese PSOE, dispuesto a la reconquista, nosotros, en su momento y desde la mayoría, porque seremos mayoritarios :XX::XX::XX:, estableceremos diálogos. Pero primero el PSOE tiene que sufrir una catarsis._

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
El PSOE -por supuesto- no se ha _"roto"_. Felipe González se marchó y el PSOE no "estalló".

Con respecto a _*"seremos mayoritarios"*_, vean en qué quedó esta "profecia" de don Julio:

Julio Anguita pone su cargo a disposición de Izquierda Unida por el descalabro electoral | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Estos fueron los resultados reales de la gestión de Julio Anguita al frente de IU (1988-2000)







Anguita dimitió cuando vio que su estrategia de traspaso de votos del PSOE a IU no funcionaba (su famoso _sorpasso_) 

Anguita asumió las riendas de IU en 1988. Dejó al partido en el año 2000 PEOR de como estaba. Quienes les hablen de los "éxitos" de la gestión de Anguita mienten como bellacos.

_...Antes de que veamos el 2000 el mundo va a experimentar convulsiones terribles...:::_

ABC (Madrid) - 26/03/1995, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
¿A qué demonios se refiere?. ¿A las profecías de Nostradamus?.

Imagínense que el 11-S (sí, ya sé que las cuentas no salen con el 11-S) hubiese sido -digamos- en 1999. Los palmeros de Anguita estarían diciendo _"Anguita ya avisó de que pasaría algo gordo antes del 2000"_. 

Como no se ha cumplido, se olvida la "profecía" y en paz, *EXACTAMENTE IGUAL QUE CUALQUIER "VIDENTE" TIPO RAPPEL*.







Rappel en los años 1990 hacía 15 o 20 "predicciones" anuales. De vez en cuando -por casualidad- "salía" alguna. Al año siguiente los "videntes" de la tele comentaban sólo esa "predicción" de Rappel... _y se olvidaban del resto_. Así funcionan los palmeros Anguitescos, y en general toda _*mentalidad precientífica*_ de _"Contar sólo aciertos, olvidar los fracasos"_. 

_Canadá, EE UU y algunos países de Europa- ha exportado deseo, pero cuando ese deseo ha prendido en las masas, bien por el avance de los medios de comunicación, de la televisión, Occidente se ve obligado a reprimirlo. Por tanto, *el Estado del bienestar ya no puede ser, salvo que se imponga por la armas* :_

"La izquierda en estos momentos debe mantener la antorcha" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
¿¿¿???. ¿Alguien me puede explicar de qué hablaba Anguita al pronunciar esas palabras en 1992?. 

_Esto es como la época de Carlos II "El hechizado". Estamos pasando por una situación dramática, sin pulso, con una crisis económica tremenda, sin perspectivas de futuro_

ABC (Madrid) - 14/07/1995, p. 26 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Escrito en 1995. Anguita es un _Jeremías_ bíblico vaticinando la _ruina de Israel_ TODOS LOS AÑOS del calendario. 

_Mire usted, estamos en 1898_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 18 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Dicho... en 1993. Si uno vaticina el apocalipsis todos los años, eventualmente uno acierta.

_"Estamos como en la España de El Lazarillo de Tormes, en la de vivir como puedas, en el siglo XVII"_

Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Un poco repetitivo, ¿no?. 

Julio Anguita EL AUSTERO

Tras el último descalabro electoral, una indiscreción entre uno de sus colaboradores, Pedro Granados, y el secretario de Estado para la Seguridad Ricardo Martí Fluxá, reveló que *el coordinador general de IU, paradigma de la austeridad en cada discurso, vivía en un chalé con piscina en la zona norte de Madrid. Ya no era secretario general del PCE, pero el partido corría con sus gastos: 300.000 pesetas mensuales de alquiler; otras tantas en sueldos de asistenta, jardinera y chófer, y cerca de 50.000 en consumo de agua, gas y electricidad*. Luis María González, representante de la corriente de opinión de IU Tercera Vía, dedujo que Anguita cobraba cinco veces el sueldo del secretario general de un sindicato, Antonio Gutiérrez, de quien había sido colaborador durante años. El afectado terció: *"Yo no desciendo a basuras"*. Fueron sus únicas palabras sobre la polémica.[/I]

Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
En IU justificaron _"el chalé de Anguita"_ por _"razones de seguridad"_: Indignación en IU por la petición a Interior de que pague el alquiler de la casa a Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS 

Mucama, jardinera, chófer, piscina, *más de 600.000 pesetas (3600€) mensuales* del año 1996... yo soy de clase acomodada y NO PUEDO PERMITIRME llevar un tren de vida que sea la décima parte de ese.

No tengo calculadora de inflación, pero un ABC costaba 125 pesetas en 1996 y 1.3€ en el 2012, ergo es 1.75 veces más caro en el 2012. Actualizando de ese modo los precios, *el PCE estaba pagando a Anguita unos gastos mensuales de vivienda y servicio de... ¡¡¡¡6300€ mensuales!!!* (en dinero del 2012, resultante de multiplicar 3600€ x 1.75)

Puedo entender que un político importante como lo fue Anguita tenga chófer por necesidades de trabajo y viva en un chalé aislado por motivos de seguridad. Hasta la Mucama también llego. Pero, ¿Jardinera?. ¿Piscina?. ¿300€ al mes en gas y luz?.

_...cuando en agosto de 1991, Mijaíl Gorbachov fue objeto de un golpe de Estado por parte del comunismo ortodoxo soviético, el único dirigente político español que no testimoniara su apoyo moral al líder de la perestroika fuera precisamente Julio Anguita, que se perdió por las monterías de Córdoba -*es un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos*- y no atendió ni una llamada de teléfono._

Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Las Monterías -a las que la _Casta_ parece ser tan aficionada- son MUY caras. Ah, claro que Anguita no estaba muy disponible para condenar el Golpe de estado de la URSS de 1991. *Como que el bloque soviético pagó vacaciones a Julio Anguita*:

_para celebrar su 40º aniversario [1989], Mundo Obrero publicó una serie de reportajes sobre el esplendor del socialismo en la supuesta Alemania democrática [EL MISMO AÑO QUE SE HUNDIÓ :XX:], de acuerdo con el repliegue hacia el tradicionalismo que desde el año anterior impulsara el nuevo líder comunista español. *Tras cumplir el ritual vasallático de las vacaciones en el Mar Negro, Julio Anguita* fue asimismo promotor de la reconciliación con el PC de Checoslovaquia, después de dos décadas de ruptura motivada por la condena del partido de Carrillo y Dolores a la invasión del Pacto de Varsovia. El pecé que fuera adelantado al recuperar la democracia volvía a proponer "la construcción del socialismo" a la vieja usanza._

Aquel 23 de agosto de 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Vacaciones en el Mar Negro pagadas por la URSS.

*¿Creen ustedes que queda mucha autoridad a Julio Anguita para criticar al ciudadano Juan Carlos de Borbón por aceptar los Ferraris o los Porsches que le regalan los saudíes?*.







Este Porsche 959 se lo regalaron los saudís a Juan Carlos de Borbón. Costaba 40 millones de pesetas en 1986. Era el coche más caro del mundo...40 millones eran 240.000€...110.000€ menos que los 350.000€ que según El país Anguita recibió de la URSS.

¿Qué son los tan traídos y llevados _*Trajes de Camps*_  en comparación con que una potencia extranjera (enemiga en 1989) te pague las vacaciones y -según _El País_- te de 350.000$?.​
Esto era la norma en el PCE. Carrillo o "Pasionaria" veraneaban (con todos los gastos pagados, por supuesto) en la URSS o países satélites:







_...no descartó que a mediados de la próxima semana Anguita pueda abandonar el hospital. Por supuesto, deberá dejar de fumar -consumía tres paquetes de Ducados al día- y llevar una dieta de corte mediterráneo -pescados, frutas y vegetales-_

Anguita sufre una angina de pecho posinfarto | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​


Spoiler



Argumento "retirado" porque forero pro-Anguita me hace ver que el tabaco era mucho más barato en 1993 que hoy en día:

Anuncio que todo error que se me indiqué lo corregiré. Mi intención no es "machacar" a nadie, sino descubrir la verdad. 

_Un paquete de Ducados cuesta 4.2€. 

Luego *Anguita se fumaba... 12.6€ diarios, 378€ al mes, 4536€ anuales* :8:.

* ¿Opinarían que alguien es "austero" si se gastase 378€ mensuales en cenas románticas (94.5€ cada fin de semana)?.

* ¿O si se los gastase (12.6€ diarios) en ir al cine (palomitas y Coca-Cola incluídas) cada uno de los 30 días del mes?.

* ¿O si se gastase 4536€ al año en ropa de marca?.

* ¿O si alguien se diese el capricho de alquilar un *Ferrari* cada fin de semana (79€)?. ¿Llamaríamos austera a tal persona?.​
No. ¿Verdad?.

Y entonces: ¿Por qué hay quienes insisten en llamar "austero" a Anguita?. Alguien me dirá (y con razón) que lo que se gastase Anguita en tabaco es asunto privado suyo... ¡pero es que asunto privado es también si Anguita es "austero" (como proclaman sus palmeros) o no!.

* Para colmo ni ir al cine, ni salir a cenar, ni comprar ropa de marca ni alquilar un Ferrari dañan la salud como meterse entre pecho y espalda 3 paquetes de Ducados al día._​



¿Qué dice sobre la _Conciencia Social_ de una persona que se haya estado metiendo 3 paquetes diarios de Ducados?. ¿No se a cuenta esa persona que las consecuencias de su vicio LAS PAGAMOS TODOS.

*A mí me parece fenomenal que cada uno viva como quiera y gaste lo que quiera (mientras se lo pague de su bolsillo) en lo que quiera. 

Lo que no aguanto es que me de lecciones de austeridad quien ha vivido con un nivel de vida que yo no he vivido ni viviré nunca. *​
Además: El ser "austero" no da la razón a quien está equivocado, ni el vivir entre lujos asiáticos se la quita a quien la tiene. Apelar a la "austeridad" como "argumento" es de mentes infantiles que -incapaces de analizar la validez de las ideas- se fijan en cómo vive quien las tiene. 

Si la "austeridad" es el "criterio de verdad" de los seguidores de Anguita. ¿Por qué no siguen entonces a los monjes benedictinos, que son áun más austeros que don Julio?:

[YOUTUBE]qs3fJcfPg1s[/YOUTUBE]

_ "Para mí, un señor que levanta el puño y tiene tres Cadillac es un farsante, pero la gente lo vota"...

...Anguita señaló que lo que le hace falta a España es que la ciudadanía se dé cuenta de que se acabó la época del "dinero fácil", y que al a hora de votar a los políticos hay que hacerlo a los "honestos", porque la gente, "cuando vuelve a votar al ladrón, también colabora con el robo"_

Julio Anguita: "Hace tiempo que renuncié a plantear el comunismo como alternativa" - EcoDiario.es​
Aplíquese usted mismo el cuento, don Julio.

FEMINAZISMO Y ENDOFOBIA EN IU

_Si uno es rojo tiene que ser progresista, ecologista y feminista. Ser rojo constituye una cosmovisión,. Lo demás son auténticos camelos._

ABC CÓRDOBA (Córdoba) - 17/05/2004, p. 14 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Abrí hilo sobre la deriva Feminazi y "LGBTBi" (Rama dictatorial del "movimiento": Proponen censura estatal para todo el que diga algo sobre los "Gays") de IU:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pagina-de-izquierda-unida-horror-inside.html

No puedo ni resumirles el hilo: Es demasiado extenso. Si aún creen que IU es un partido "normal" visiten el hilo y desengáñense. Recuerden que Anguita está de acuerdo con todo este horror... porque de lo contrario habría abandonado IU (según la primera referencia del hilo). 

_*IU estudió incluir a extranjeros en su candidatura*, pero lo desechó al final, al obligar la legislación española a que dichos candidatos deban tener residencia en nuestro país. Lo que sí se prevé es que las listas de IU-IC incluyan a dos marroquíes y un guineano nacionalizados españoles._

IU elige a mujeres para la mitad de los primeros puestos de su lista europea | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Extranjeros en listas electorales españolas... en 1994. No lo hicieron porque la ley española no lo permite.

Los españoles no podemos ni votar en países extranjeros (cosa que me parece perfectamente lógica), pero los extranjeros -según quería IU ya en 1994- deberían poder ser elegidos en el nuestro. ENDOFOBIA es la palabra que describe esto

_Izquierda Unida reservará a mujeres la mitad de los puestos de salida en su candidatura para las europeas de junio_

IU elige a mujeres para la mitad de los primeros puestos de su lista europea | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Esto es de _1994_, señoras y señores: Viene ya de años ha. La _"discriminación positiva"_ (_sólo hacia las mujeres_, no hacia -digamos- gitanos, minusválidos, esquizofrénicos o pelirrojos zurdos) es DISCRIMINACIÓN CONTRA el grupo no "favorecido". En la Sudáfrica del Apartheid había también _"discriminación positiva"_ a favor de los blancos.

_La cesión de uso de dos edificios públicos hecha por el alcalde de Córdoba, el comunista Julio Anguita, a dos comunidades islámicas ha suscitado una polémica entre éste y el obispo de la diócesis_

El obispo de Córdoba ataca al alcalde, del PCE, por ceder dos edificios a la comunidad islámica | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Anguita el "laico" inocho: cediendo propiedades públicas a musulmanes ya en 1981.


----------



## masabalos (16 Oct 2012)

Todo lo que suponga un cuestionamiento político o alternativa al pp psoe molesta.

Curioso 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2012)

ANGUITA EL _HEKONOMISTA_

Les invito a que dediquen 2 horas a leer el muy accesible clásico _"La Economía en una lección"_ (está completo online). Si lo hacen, ya sabrán (mucho) más de Economía que Anguita.

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_El que fuera coordinador general de Izquierda Unida entre 1989 y 2000, Julio Anguita, ha propuesto como una de las medidas para salir de la crisis la salida de España del euro, así como la nacionalización de los "sectores estratégicos".

El exdirigente de IU propone así mismo un decálogo de medidas en el que incluye un salario mínimo interprofesional de mil euros al mes, ninguna pensión por debajo de esa cifra, banca pública y dejar sin efecto los desahucios de quienes demuestren que no pueden pagar su hipoteca._

Anguita: España debe salir del euro y nacionalizar sectores estratégicos - elEconomista.es​
Anguita el _Dadaista_: Propone que nos salgamos de €, pero en homenaje a _Dadá_... 







...propone también un SMI y pensiones nominadas en €. Sin despeinarse. Ni él ni sus seguidores parecen darse cuenta de que ambas propuestas son incompatibles: Fuera del € ni el SMI ni las pensiones pueden ser de 1000€. 

Anguita aquí es lo que Ayn Rand llamaba un _"Autoestopista de la virtud"_: Promete a la gente el poder adquisitivo de 1000€, poder adquisitivo que depende de una serie de virtudes que Anguita detesta y pretende destruir.

Iré explorando las consecuencias económicas del resto de disparates Anguitescos (nacionalización de la banca y de "sectores estratégicos") en este mismo post. Ténganlos in mente.

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]fws5Q8Ej9_A[/YOUTUBE]

0:33 _¿Quién elige a los mercados?_

Nadie, Don Julio: Usted mismo es "mercado" cuando considera en qué meter 1000€ que tenga ahorrados: Bien en _"Bonos patrióticos"_ de la Generalitat, bien en Pagarés del Tesoro, bien en un negocio de su barrio (préstamo informal) o bien en Bancolchón. Cualquier persona con unos ahorrillos buscando dónde meterlos ya es "mercado".

"Los mercados" son PERSONAS E INSTITUCIONES decidiendo LIBREMENTE dónde meten (y donde no) su dinero. Hay gente a la que ya _"no le da la gana"_ comprar nuestra deuda, Don Julio. Usted no es el único que puede decir _"no me da la gana"_. Ya sabemos que a usted le gusta mucho esta frase, pero enseguida quiere _"poner firmes"_ a los demás cuando hacen cosas que a usted no le gustan:

1:45 _...Hasta que a los mercados no se les ponga firmes..._

Este hombre no sabe ni el significado de las palabras que usa. Veamos:

_mercado.
(Del lat. mercātus).
1. m. Contratación pública en lugar destinado al efecto y en días señalados. Aquí hay mercado los martes.
2. m. Sitio público destinado permanentemente, o en días señalados, para vender, comprar o permutar bienes o servicios.
3. m. Concurrencia de gente en un mercado. El mercado se alborotó.
4. m. Conjunto de actividades realizadas libremente por los agentes económicos sin intervención del poder público.
5. m. Conjunto de operaciones comerciales que afectan a un determinado sector de bienes.
6. m. Plaza o país de especial importancia o significación en un orden comercial cualquiera.
7. m. Conjunto de consumidores capaces de comprar un producto o servicio.
8. m. Estado y evolución de la oferta y la demanda en un sector económico dado._

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición​
Todos los conceptos subrayados definen a los "mercados". Todos los conceptos subrayados implican *VOLUNTARIEDAD*.

Si "ponemos firmes" (¿pistola en mano?) a los "mercados" estos..._*DEJAN DE SER TALES*_. "Poner firmes a los mercados" es DESTRUÍRLOS, lo mismo que las Relaciones Sexuales si pasan a ser forzosas dejan de ser RELACIONES Sexuales y pasan a ser VIOLACIONES.

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]AJY4tvbTGFE[/YOUTUBE]

2:55 _Quien use y tire plásticos y botellas ya es imposible ante un planeta que se está muriendo._

Y lo dice... ¡con una botella de plástico de un solo uso a su servicio! (ver imagen).

00:00 _Lo está diciendo mucho la derecha, pero yo lo vengo diciendo mucho tiempo desde la izquierda, que se llama Austeridad...nosotros hemos estado viviendo por encima de nuestras posibilidades_

¡Por fin coincido en algo con el señor Anguita!. Lo gracioso es que a los Liberales que hablamos de auteridad nos llaman hambreadores, y al señor Anguita (que propugna también la austeridad) se le tiene como a un protector de la Clase Obrera.

00:25 _Si esta declaración universal [de derechos humanos] que está hecha para los 6500 millones de habitantes del planeta...yo no defiendo esto sólamente para los españoles, yo defiendo esto para el último ciudadano de Zambia..._

Leamos lo que el señor Anguita defiende _para el último ciudadano de Zambia_:

Declaración Universal de Derechos Humanos

_Artículo 22
Toda persona, como miembro de la sociedad, tiene derecho a la seguridad social, y a obtener, mediante el esfuerzo nacional y la cooperación internacional, habida cuenta de la organización y los recursos de cada Estado, la satisfacción de los derechos económicos, sociales y culturales, indispensables a su dignidad y al libre desarrollo de su personalidad._​
El "último ciudadano de Zambia" (según Anguita) tiene "derecho" a exigir a la "cooperación internacional" los "la satisfacción de los derechos económicos, sociales y culturales, indispensables a su dignidad y al libre desarrollo de su personalidad".

O sea: El bienestar de los señores de Zambia es... ¡responsabilidad de los países ricos!.

_Toda persona tiene derecho al trabajo, a la libre elección de su trabajo, a condiciones equitativas y satisfactorias de trabajo y a la protección contra el desempleo...Toda persona que trabaja tiene derecho a una remuneración equitativa y satisfactoria, que le asegure, así como a su familia, una existencia conforme a la dignidad humana y que será completada, en caso necesario, por cualesquiera otros medios de protección social._​
¡Y este es un "derecho" que la "cooperación internacional" debe dar a los señores de Zambia!.

Todo este cúmulo de insensateces es por supuesto incompatible con...

_Artículo 17
Toda persona tiene derecho a la propiedad, individual y colectivamente.
Nadie será privado arbitrariamente de su propiedad._​
La "declaración Universal de Derechos del Hombre" es AUTOCONTRADICTORIA, ya eque si reconocemos el derecho (verdadero) a la propiedad este es incompatible con los (Pseudo) derechos a "un puesto de trabajo", "educación", "asistencia sanitaria"...

3:55 _Que los 6500 millones de habitantes del planeta tierra vivan como hemos vivido nosotros eso es imposible, y como por principio tenemos que decir que todos deben vivir bien aquí se impone un verbo, ese verbo se llama repartir_

Esto lo pensaba yo CUANDO ERA ADOLESCENTE y aún no me había dado cuenta de que unas personas merecen vivir mejor que otras en base sus virtudes.

*Si el señor Anguita pretende Repartir con los señores de Zambia, ¿a qué diablos viene entonces pedir un SMI de 1000€?*. 

Para ser coherente Anguita debería pedir una _rebaja_ del SMI español, para ir _repartiendo_ con los atribulados habitantes de Zambia:



Spoiler



El SMI en Zambia es de 490.000 Kwachas...

New minimum wage for Zambian workers in 2011

...que equivalen a...

Convert Euros (EUR) and Zambian Kwacha (ZMK): Currency Exchange Rate Conversion Calculator

...63€.

*En Zambia el SMI es de 63€.

En España el SMI es de 748€*, esto es 12 veces superior al de Zambia.

El señor Anguita dice que tenemos que *"re par tir"* (hace gran énfasis en la palabra, con tono de fraile catequizando desde el púlpito en algún pueblo de Castilla, año 1901) para que los "derechos humanos" de sanidad, trabajo, educación,tranporte, cultura y no sé cuántas cosas más sean también para "el último ciudadano de Zambia".

*¿Es tan amable de explicar algún fan Anguitesco como nos vamos a poner a "repartir" con los Zambianos que ganan 63€ al mes subiendo nuestro SMI de 748 a 1000€?.*

...sugiero a Anguita que ponga el SMI en _Kwachas_ Zambianos, así podríamos decir _"gano medio kilo al mes, tío"_ cobrando 63€ al mes.



Supongo que se me considerará un racista despreciable por recordar que Zambia tiene una de las fertilidades más altas del planeta (6.2 hijos por mujer) y que su población se prevé que aumentará un 975% en un siglo (esto es, que ¡¡¡SE MULTIPLICARÁ POR 10 PARA EL AÑO 2100!!!!):

_Population growth in Zambia: a view from the slums
The country's population is projected to increase 941% by the end of the century...

...This population explosion – as in many parts of Sub-Saharan Africa – is due in part to the country's high fertility rate. Zambian women on average have 6.2 children each. – the highest growth rate in Africa_

Population growth in Zambia: a view from the slums | Global development | The Guardian​
Es una paradoja que el señor Anguita quiera ponernos a todos los españoles a ayudar a los Zambianos con una población en explosión por sus 6.2 hijos/mujer mientras los españoles nos extinguimos con nuestros misérrimos 1.3 hijos por mujer.

Las ideas del señor Anguita son SUICIDAS para la sociedad que decida ponerlas en práctica. 

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Julio Anguita: "No aceptéis que es malo endeudarse"

Durante una conferencia en Córdoba para analizar la situación económica y política actual, Anguita ha lamentado que la sociedad española acepte que es malo endeudarse porque "luego pasa lo que pasa en Cataluña con la Sanidad y en Madrid con la Educación", en referencia a los recortes.

Asimismo, ha indicado que "el problema de endeudarse" es saber "para qué" y ha ejemplificado con la idoneidad de endeudarse para comer pero no para irse de fiesta._

Julio Anguita: "No aceptéis que es malo endeudarse" - elEconomista.es​
Este es el _"visionario económico"_ que nos va a sacar de una crisis causada precisamente por... ¡¡¡el excesivo endeudamiento!!!.

A ver, señor Anguita: Si uno se endeduda para financiar gasto corriente, uno está CAVANDO UN AGUJERO CADA VEZ MÁS PROFUNDO:







A la izquierda como está España. A la derecha Anguita y su proyecto.

Pero _no se vayan todavía, que aún hay más_, Anguita pretende A LA VEZ dejar de pagar deuda vieja además contraer deuda nueva:

_Creo que debemos asumir la imposibilidad de pagar la deuda_

Publicidad - elEconomista.es​
Anguita dice que hay que repudiar la deuda antigua. ¿Y cómo demonios espera que alguien le preste nada para endeudarse aún más si deja de pagar lo que ya debemos?.

¿A Anguita nadie de su entorno con un mínimo de formación económica se atreve a "soplarle" que si repudiamos la deuda que ya debemos no va a haber manera de colocar nueva deuda?. 

Esta contradicción de los _psicodélicos_ partidarios del _"repudio de la deuda odiosa"_ se analiza magistralmente en este estupendo hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...54746-camelo-de-deuda-odiosa.html#post7452254

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Julio Anguita ha dicho que PP y PSOE se han escudado en el "no gastar más de lo que se ingresa" y ha señalado que *una de las soluciones está en buscar más ingresos*, pero de eso "no quieren ni oír hablar el PP y el PSOE porque significa una reforma fiscal"._

Julio Anguita: "No aceptéis que es malo endeudarse" - elEconomista.es​
Alguien del entorno del señor Anguita debería atreverse a decirle qué es eso de la _*Curva de Laffer*_:







Con una tasa de impuestos del 0% el estado recauda 0. Con una tasa del 100% el estado recauda...¡también 0! (nadie hace actividad alguna para perderlo todo). Hay un % óptimo con el que se recaudan un máximo de impuestos. Por encima de ese % se recaudan menos impuestos a tipos impositivos más altos.

En España ya hemos pasado el punto óptimo de recaudación fiscal. Rajoy ingresa _menos_ dinero tras _subir_ los impuestos. Anguita propone apalear _aún más fuerte_ al caballo moribundo de la Economía Española, a ver si así tira del carro:







Los palmeros anguitescos entonces recurren a señalar a las SICAV, o las (realmente) grandes fortunas como a los pagadores de los sueños de Anguita... olvidando que es muy fácil tranferir dinero fuera de España o -llegado el caso- incluso "deslocalizarse" fiscalmente residiendo en otro país (Suiza por ejemplo está llena de "exiliados fiscales").

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_El líder de Izquierda Unida se preguntó para qué quiere el candidato socialista mantener el crecimiento económico y le pidió que hablara de los fines. "Usted no ha hablado de los objetivos de ese crecimiento, y *el crecimiento no es neutral, ya que beneficia a alguien y perjudica a alguien*"_

Anguita acusa al PSOE de querer dominar el Estado | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Esta es la esencia de la errónea concepción progre de la Economía: La Economía como _"juego de suma cero"_ en el cual si uno gana es a costa de que otro pierda, o si uno crece es a costa de que otro disminuya.

Esta es una de esas frases-clave que permiten ver la causa de todos los errores intelectuales de una persona. 

*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_Pésimo gestor es la banca privada, a la cual se reflotó con 800 millones de pesetas_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 17 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Anguita protestaba en 1993 porque se habían dado 800 millones de pesetas (5 millones de €) a la Banca Privada.

La Banca Pública (_Bankia_) por la que Anguita tanto suspira desde el inicio de su carrera política nos ha costado (_por ahora_ :´() 23.000 millones... de Euros (¡¡¡!!!)

_Julio Anguita exigió ayer al Gobierno la nacionalización de la banca_

Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Si toda la banca española se hubiese nacionalizado hace 25 años como quería Anguita en 1988, todo el sistema bancario español sería una gigantesca Bankia, y España sería un _*Agujero Negro financiero*_ de proporciones Cósmicas:







Lean como funcionaba un _Banko_ de gestión pública:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...z-que-no-tenia-conocimientos-financieros.html​
Los Anguiteros dirán que ellos propugnan un _Banko_ público honrado. El problema es que _Bankia_ pretendía también ser tal banco. Sin accionistas y competencia de otros bancos privados el banko público Anguitesco tendería siempre hacia el modelo _Bankia_ (y hasta lo haría peor, al no tener competencia).

Los progres se hartan de protestar contra el "rescate a la banca"...

Izquierda Unida Bailén protesta contra el rescate a la banca y pide soluciones concretas para la ciudadanía.

atalayacomunistaenjerez.blogspot.com: CONTRA LOS RESCATES A LA BANCA, LOS RECORTES Y LAS PRIVATIZACIONES

El 15-M prepara acciones contra los rescates a la banca - Público.es​
..._doblepensando_ que los (pseudo) bancos rescatados son en realidad CAJAS PÚBLICAS ADMINISTRADAS POR POLÍTICOS. Anguita desde 1988 lleva pidiendo que TODO elsistema bancario español se administre como se ha administrado Bankia, CAM o CCM. Es fantástico como los progres protestan por lo mismo que piden a gritos: Que el sistema bancario lo administren políticos.

La banca pública no está sujeta a rendiciones de cuentas a los accionistas. Sí está sujeta a presiones políticas de todo tipo para financiar "inversiones" disparatadas que se le hayan ocurrido al político de turno, como los aeropuertos fantasma. ¡Y este es el modelo que defiende Anguita!:

_Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid..."porque el control del crédito es fundamental"_

Julio Anguita propugna la nacionalización de la banca en su primer mitin en Madrid | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Si se dan ustedes cuenta un sistema bancario público en manos de la casta hipanistaní (un país sin Justicia independiente) degeneraría probablemente en prácticas de _*"connected lending"*_ (bancos de un grupo que prestan a empresas del grupo, lo mismo da un _Holding_ que un País completo) totalmente prohibidas en cualquier país civilizado. Así es como funcionaba la "Vieja _*Rumasa*_", por cierto. 







Fuentes y desarrollo en mi hilo específico:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...este-tema-de-apasionarle-tambien-a-usted.html​
Pego lo esencial: Una Banca Pública Única Anguitesca tendría el serio peligro de actuar con respecto a las Empresas Públicas igual que como los bancos de Rumasa (pre 1983) actuaron con Rumasa.



Spoiler



Texto de 1990 del *Banco Mundial* que cita a la Vieja Rumasa como un ejemplo de los riesgos de los "prestamos conectados", esto es, de los préstamos que se dan dentro de una misma empresa:

_In Spain, connected lending to the *Rumasa* Group led to widespread distress
among a large number of banks. The *Rumasa* group was a holding company which
owned twenty banks and more than 700 other companies. The banks were used
to finance many of the connected firms. When the loans to these firms went
bad, a number of the banks became technically insolvent. In the aftermath
of the crisis, it was discovered that some 400 of the firms were phantom
companies created to borrow money, hide the use of loan proceeds, and
maintain the *appearance of financial health*.

The experience of Spain is not unlike that of many developing countries
where ownership links with commercial firms and connected lending have led
to preferential treatment, abuses, and, ultimately, portfolio losses for
banks. This occurs because: 1) the loans to connected companies are made
according to less rigorous criteria than those to similarly situated
outside borrowers; 2) excessive credit is frequently extended in the form
of loans and investments because of the parental or affiliate relationship
between the bank and the companies; 3) the managerial attitudes of the
related or subsidiary companies deteriorate because of the easy and
systematic access to credit; 4) the bank's representatives on the related
or subsidiary companies' boards develop close relationships with the firms
and the people they are supposed to supervise and, as a result, become
obstacles to information and control; and 5) the bank tends to prop-up or
support a connected company which is in trouble rather than recognizing the
subsidiary or related company as a problem borrower.

To preclude the problems of connected lending, procedures should be
established to ensure that borrowing firms are treated at arms length as
if they are ordinary third parties, ownership is scattered among a number
of parties, proper internal controls and credit limits are in place, and
concentrations of credit are avoided_​
http://www-wds.worldbank.org/servle...265_3960928161430/Rendered/PDF/multi_page.pdf



*CUENTO DE ECONOMÍA-FICCIÓN*


Spoiler



*Les explico como unos preclaros Comunistas seguidores de las ideas de Anguita SÍ "podrían crear puestos de trabajo" (¡millones!) con las ideas Anguitescas de nacionalizar la banca y los "sectores clave de la Economía"*: 

Los "sectores clave" nacionalizados podrían iniciar una alocada política de expansiones financiadas con _"créditos blandos"_ de la banca recién nacionalizada.

* Hunosa podría abrir nuevos pozos carboníferos
* RENFE podría recuperar trayectos ferroviarios ya cerrados
* La Santana de Linares -Jaen- se podría reabrir y ponerse a fabricar Land Rovers de nuevo 
* Altos Hornos de Vizcaya y Altos Hornos del Mediterráneo podrían resucitarse.
* Todo lo que ustedes quieran imaginar.​
Se crearían miles (¡millones!) de puestos de trabajo. Todo el mundo estaría muy contento (salvo algunos "aguafiestas" liberales).

El problema vendría al irse haciendo evidente el carácter RUINOSO de las actividades emprendidas, del _"nuevo tejido productivo"_ Anguitesco creado. ¿Que se haría entonces?: Maquillar las cuentas, inflar los activos de la empresa en balances y pedir un nuevo crédito para refinanciar el antiguo. Como -maravillas del _*connected lending*_- el estado controlaría tanto la Banca Única Pública como las empresas, bastaría con ordenar a los _Bankeros_ públicos que hiciesen la vista gorda y refinanciasen y reflotasen todo, y hasta el próximo trimestre.

La bola iría creciendo más y más cada año, pero mientras tanto tendríamos "pleno empleo". ¡Que "logro social"!.

Al final -claro- sería ya demasiado evidente que la Banca Única Pública española tendría valor negativo. Un mal día los españoles nos levantaríamos descubriendo que todo lo que tuviésemos en el banco (efectivo, fondos, pensiones....) NO EXISTIRÍA. Todos los acreedores del la banca Única Pública de España no cobrarían jamás. Habría quiebras en cadena.

Los Anguitescos echarían la culpa a _"los mercados"_, a _"los especuladores"_, a los _"alarmistas que han hundido la confianza en nuestro proyecto"_, a los _"evasores de capitales que se llevaron el dinero a Suiza"_, a los yanquis, al peak oil, a las profecías mayas...

Todo antes que reconocer que el sueño Anguitesco había sido desde el sector público y a lo bestia *lo mismo que Ruíz Mateos hacía en privado y a pequeña escala con la Rumasa pre-1983*.

Sí: En el hilo de Rumasa les enlazo el libro donde se documento como Ruíz Mateos se ofreció a Felipe González en 1982 para "ayudarle" en su promesa electoral de "crear 800.000 puestos de trabajo". Lo gordo es que PODÍA HACERLO (a costa de un gigantesco pufo futuro). González -sabiamente- no le contestó.


​
*Ruíz Mateos* usaba Bancos de Rumasa (pre 1983) para financiar actividades de empresas de Rumasa (_*connected lending*_), actividades que ningún banco independiente financiaría. 

Ruíz Mateos tenía como _leit motiv_ de Rumasa _"crear puestos de trabajo"_

*Anguita* pretende usar Banca Pública para financiar Empresas públicas (_*connected lending*_), empresas que ningún banco independiente está financiando.

Anguita quiere _"crear puestos de trabajo"_.​
¡Que fascinante paradoja!. Anguita defendiendo un modelo económico de banca nacionalizada que (me temo) llevaría a toda España a funcionar como la Vieja Rumasa. ¡La Hoz y el Martillo se encuentran con el Hexágono y la Abeja!.

Observen que Anguita suspira pensando en "el control [ESTATAL] del crédito". Actualmente que a uno le den o no un crédito depende de la propia solvencia o de la solidez del proyecto que uno presente. Además: Si no nos presta el Banco 1, quizás nos preste el banco 25 al que solicitemos crédito.

Bajo el sistema Anguitesco de Banca Pública nacionalizada y _"control del crédito"_ ESTO SE ACABÓ: Sólo recibirían crédito quienes tuviesen "aldabas" con el poder y fuesen simpáticos a este, por muy disparatdos que fuesen sus proyectos. Como dijo Ayn Rand, *sin libertad económica la libertad política es imposible. Anguita quiere destruír toda libertad económica y -por ende- toda libertad política*. No puede haber personas libres en un sistema económico que no sea también libre. 

Como dijo un crítico del Comunismo: _"En la URSS te pueden condenar a muerte con un humilde acto administrativo: Retirarte la cartilla de Racionamiento"_. Igualmente, con el _"control del crédito"_ Anguitesco se podrían hundir empresas o medios de comunicación _"No adictos al Regimen"_ simplemente negándoles crédito desde el Estado.

Los palmeros de Anguita no se dan cuenta de que las ideas económicas de su líder (por sí solas) terminarían con las maltrechas libertades en España... o quizás los peores de ellos sí se den cuenta, y por eso les entusiasman tanto.​
*Como remate:* Imagino que todos ustedes habrán tenido sus *cabreos con su banco* por comisiones, condiciones, mal servicio, mala información... pues bien, todo eso lo hacen los bancos CON COMPETENCIA (uno tiene docenas de bancos para elegir). Imagínense qué nivel de servicio daría un _Anguitesco_ _*Banco Público Único Nacionalizado*_ (inquebrable, por supuesto) con empleados y directivos convertidos en funcionarios vitalicios indespedibles. Hace falta haber conocido los catastróficos coches de la SEAT de los años 70 o los servicios de la Telefónica monopolística para imaginarse tal cosa.​
Ah, los 800 millones de pesetas de rescate a la banca por los que Anguita tanto protestaba en 1993 no llegaban para pagar una campaña electoral de IU:

_944 millones de pesetas. Éste es el tope máximo de gasto que Izquierda Unida (IU) invertirá en la cercana campaña electoral. De tal cifra, 500 millones corresponden al buzoneo, otros 350 millones a los demás gastos electorales (vallas, publicidad, etcétera), y el resto, a los intereses de los créditos bancarios que se solicitarán para esos gastos._

IU invertirá 944 millones en la campaña | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
*--------------------------------------------------------------​*
_P. ¿Y se puede hacer todo eso sin aumentar el déficit presupuestario?

R. Yo no lo aumentaría. Pero lo dejaría como está durante unos años, porque me parece un disparate querer suprimirlo para 1992. Y sólo se irá reduciendo a medida que la presión fiscal aumente lo que tiene que hacerlo_

Anguita: "En España hay dinero de sobra" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Anguita defendiendo el monstruoso déficit de Felipe González para preparar los _"fastos de 1992"_. Aquel déficit (que fue la Burbuja de entonces) fue la causa de la terrible recesión económica de los años 1990.

Observen qué monstruosos tipos de interés (¡¡¡12%!!!) tuvo que pagar Felipe González para seguir colocando deuda tras el monstruoso agujero que quedó tras 1992:







A estos tipo de interés volveríamos fuera del Euro. ¿Cómo piensa Anguita financiarse a esos tipos?.

Sin los bestiales déficits de ZP, actualmente no tendríamos ni _"Hombres de Negro"_ en el Banco de España ni tendríamos problemas con la prima de riesgo.



Spoiler



Taller para "guardar" referencias:

_Maastricht, la imposibilidad de la moneda única, la incapacidad de Europa -y de España- para crear empleo y, por contra, el crecimiento del paro que provocará la construción europea, fueron los ejes sobre los que giró la intervención del coordinador general de IU, Julio Anguita_

Julio Anguita alerta contra el paro que generará la Europa de Maastricht | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
IU prepara un plan de vivienda basado en la oferta de suelo público | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​



*---------------------------------------------------------​*
_"Hay que llevar a don Quijote a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado". Perplejos ambos, trataron de quitar hierro a algunas consignas políticas que les sonaban cada vez más esotéricas...

...Parlamentarios que acabaron expulsados de Izquierda Unida achacan a esta falta de adaptación a los nuevos tiempos su creciente aislamiento de la mayoría de los españoles. "Se convirtió en el político antisistema", dice una ex diputada. Tanto, que la inquietud de Sartorius y López Garrido cuando el líder les asombró en aquella II Asamblea de 1990, se convirtió en estupor al declarar Julio Anguita en vísperas del nuevo milenio que *no existía mayor catástrofe para España que el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda común del euro*_* [EL ÚNICO "ACIERTO ANGUITA"]*

Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Mediten por favor sobre *qué calificación pondría Moody´s o Fitch* a un _Banco Público Único_ español financiando unos presupuestos generales con _don Quijote_ dentro.

¿Qué calificación tendríamos?. ¿_CCC_?. ¿_ZZZ_?. Para colmo _no habría ningún otro banco con el que operar en España_. ¿Cuántas empresas simplemente abandonarían o no iniciarían operaciones en España con tal de no tener que operar con tal banco?.

Les recuerdo que don Quijote era un señor demenciado y desconectado de la realidad por tomarse como reales sus lecturas de ficciones...







...que confundía inocentes (y _productivos_) molinos con gigantes a destruír (un _destructor de riqueza_)...







...y a quien se podía embaucar haciéndole pensar que un caballo de madera era un caballo de verdad capaz de volar (alguien a quien se puede engañar con gran facilidad)...







Don Quijote tiene -me temo- MUCHO QUE VER CON ANGUITA mismo. Cambien ustedes _"Novelas de Caballerías"_ por _"Tochacos Marx/Lenin/Gramsci"_ y creo que ya hay una buena base para entender el trasfondo psicológico de la alarmante idea Anguitesca de _"llevar a don Quijote a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado"_.

Decir _"Hay que llevar a don Quijote a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado"_ es revelar que uno NO TIENE EL MENOR RESPETO por la Economía, o que uno está tan loco como don Quijote mismo.

El analizar por qué en España nuestros "Héroes" literarios nacionales son Vagabundos sinvergüenzas (_Lazarillo_), alcahuetas repugnantes (_La Celestina_) o un pobre hombre en la ruina financiera que confunde sus lecturas con la realidad (el Quijote) lo dejamos para otro día.

_Anguita considera un "parche" el decreto ley y opina que al que no tenga casa ni medios hay que dársela

El excoordinador general de IU Julio Anguita considera un "parche" el decreto ley antidesahucios aprobado el jueves por el Consejo de Ministros y ha subrayado que *"aquella persona que no tenga casa, ni medios para pagarla, hay que darle casa"*. En su opinión, "no caben medias tintas". 

Anguita considera un "parche" el decreto ley y opina que al que no tenga casa ni medios hay que dársela_​
¿Pagada POR QUIÉN?.

_Hay que darle casa_...¿quién tiene que dársela?. ¿Por qué?. ¿Con qué dinero?.

Es lógico que se REGALE casa "a quien no tiene medios" y a quien los tenga se le exija pagar 500-800€ mensuales que cuesta una vivienda?. ¿No desincentivará eso a la gente a mejorar de posición? (Sería más "caro" tener medios que no tenerlos).

_En este sentido, ha comentado *"la gente se ha endeudado"* porque *"se les ha bombardeado en los medios de comunicación" con la consigna "compra, compra, compra"*_​
Según Anguita la población es subnormal, y hace lo que la publicidad le dice. Esa es la estimación que hace de nosotros, probablemente basada en ver a sus propsios seguidores...

ANGUITA Y SU REVÓLVER ASTRA 0.38

_...gente que asaltaría a los transeuntes en la calle para poder comer, y haría bien, porque a la hora de comer yo no en entiendo de derechos_

ABC (Madrid) - 16/05/1993, p. 18 - ABC.es Hemeroteca​
Claro, esto de _parecerle bien_ los asaltos callejeros :8: lo dice alguien que -a diferencia de cualquier ciudadano normal- tiene permiso del estado para portar un arma para autodefensa:

_La Policía ha recuperado el *revólver calibre 38 de la marca Astra... 







...que fue robado al ex coordinador general de Izquierda Unida Julio Anguita* este pasado 5 de julio cuando paseaba por la Ribera...En el comunicado remitido por la Policía se señala que desde el día de la sustracción se han realizado diversas gestiones que derivaron en la detención del marroquí Joussef R., de 21 años de edad, como uno de los supuestos autores del robo perpetrado al ex alcalde de Córdoba...El suceso tuvo lugar en las inmediaciones del Alcázar, cuando dos jóvenes asaltaron a Anguita mientras éste paseaba de madrugada, y mediante el procedimiento del tirón *le quitaron el bolso de mano que llevaba, en el que portaba distintos documentos y la pistola en cuestión*. Esta era utilizada por Anguita para su defensa personal, y en el bolso portaba además la correspondiente licencia de armas_

La policía recupera el revólver robado a Anguita - Local - Diario Córdoba​
Una pistola portada... en un bolso de mano :ouch:. Sale a pasear "de madrugada" con su pistola _"para autoprotección"_...y va y se la deja robar. Y para colmo un revólver, cuando una semiautomática es 1000 veces mejor. 

Miren con qué naturalidad (más propia de Texas o de Arizona) habla Anguita de su pistola para protección personal (totalmente vedada en España a los _plebeyos_):

_El problema de las armas está en el tipo de personas que las lleva. He tenido intentos de agresión, insultos y más de media docena de amenazas de muerte. Quiero seguir paseando como un hombre libre, pero a la vez quiero tener unas mínimas garantías de tranquilidad. Sitúese usted en esta tesitura ¿Qué haría?_

elmundo.es | encuentro digital con Julio Anguita​
Si el "problema de las armas" está "en el tipo de personas que las lleva", ¿propone IU el modelo USA de que los ciudadanos sin antecedentes penales puedan acceder a armas personales de protección?. ¡¡¡¡Nooooo!!!!, eso es "de fascistas"....excepto si eras el Coordinador general de IU, él por lo visto era un _"ser de luz"_ y podía llevar arma... ¡para que se la birlen unos magrebís!. 

Anguita lleva pistola al menos desde... 1980:

_Julio Anguita, que con frecuencia usa pistola, por razones de seguridad, cuando sale a visitar barrios, considera que el deterioro del orden público y la delincuencia deben atajarse mediante «el aislamiento que haga el movimiento ciudadano. No es cuestión de pedir más policías, aunque considero que debe haber un número suficiente de ellos. Tendremos un buen orden público cuando los ciudadano tomemos la calle, porque la gente en la calle actúa como inhibidor de la delincuencia"._

Córdoba, el principal banco de pruebas de la política municipal comunista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
Es fantástico como en un 1980 lleno de yonkis y quinquis un señor con pistola exhortaba a ciudadanos legalmente desarmados a _"tomar la calle"_ en plan Charles Bronson (_Yo soy la Justicia_).

A los que aún niegan que Julio Anguita sea _casta_ al 100% sobre los "plebeyos" que somo el resto: Vayan ustedes a la intervención de armas de la Guardia Civil y pregunten si pueden tener una pistola _"para autoprotección"_. Verán lo que les dicen. 

En el _Ancien Regime_ (antes de 1789) los nobles se distinguían de los plebeyos porque eran los únicos autorizados a salir a la calle con espada.







El _Tercer Estado_ (Plebeyos) acarreando al _Primer Estado_ (clero) y al _Segundo Estado_ (nobleza).

Caricatura previa a la Revolución Francesa.

Observen la prominente espada del Noble. Es su "signo de distinción estamental"...como la "pistola de protección personal" para nuestra _Casta_.​
Actualmente este sistema estamental se mantiene: Sólo los políticos (y unos pocos profesionales más) pueden portar armas para defenderse. 

Aclaro que a mí Anguita ME CAE BIEN por este detalle suyo de llevar pistola (él, que es los pocos que _puede_) y le felicito por haber hecho uso de su _estamental_ derecho de _Noble_ a llevarla. Lo lamentable es que los _plebeyos_ Españoles sin antecedentes penales ni policiales carezcamos de ese derecho.

Le deseo que nunca tenga que usarla. La pistola no se lleva _nunca_ en un bolso, don Julio, y debería usted ir al polígono de tiro todos los meses.

EPÍLOGO:

_El propio género humano es muy complejo y tiene una tendencia innata a la pereza mental. Pero el género humano hispano, más. Somos un país de perezosos mentales. Es más, de auténticos acojonados al pensamiento. Queremos fórmulas sencillas: quién es el bueno, quién es el malo_

Julio Anguita: "Éste es un país de chorizos" - Público.es​
_En esto_ estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted, Don Julio.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (16 Oct 2012)

¿todavía no has aprendido que en internet, todo aquello que supera el párrafo de longitud, no es leído por nadie?


----------



## O rianxeiro (16 Oct 2012)

Cuando la tomas con algo, Ayn, eres terrible.

Ya sabía casi todo esto de Anguita, pero es que para lo que hay, me sigue pareciendo mejor que la mayoría. Al menos este se ha leído algún libro...


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (16 Oct 2012)

anguita pistolero, que bueno, y todos los cm's de Izmierda Hundida haciendo horas extras por aquí para colocar a Gordillo y al pistolero como los nuevos chés y la única esperanza de esta mierda de país....


----------



## AIRIS (16 Oct 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> anguita pistolero, que bueno, y todos los cm's de Izmierda Hundida haciendo horas extras por aquí para colocar a Gordillo y al pistolero como los nuevos chés y la única esperanza de esta mierda de país....



¡Qué va! Si tenemos un pais ma-ra-vi-llo-so.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2012)

Ese pestazo a magufo que tiene cada uno de tus hilos, con esa tipografía, colorines y longitud, hacen que pierdas la poca credibilidad que te queda.


----------



## Vercingetorix (16 Oct 2012)

Me espero a que salga en CD


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (16 Oct 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ese pestazo a magufo que tiene cada uno de tus hilos, con esa tipografía, colorines y longitud, hacen que pierdas la poca credibilidad que te queda.



lo de la pistola es verdad, menudo castuzo y va de ché guevara


----------



## mecaweto (16 Oct 2012)

Bueno, también está en contra de la energía nuclear.


----------



## Jordi Segurola (16 Oct 2012)

*"Gracias al comunismo se luchó contra el fascismo" (Anguita dixit)*

Y por culpa del comunismo nacieron los fascismos.


----------



## Chache (16 Oct 2012)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> *"Gracias al comunismo se luchó contra el fascismo" (Anguita dixit)*
> 
> Y por culpa del comunismo nacieron los fascismos.



Concretamente cuando los nacionalismos tuvieron que buscarse la vida para no desaparecer ante el marxismo, como le pasó al liberalismo.::


----------



## ajrf (16 Oct 2012)

Yo desmonté en mis primeros mensajes las propuestas de este bienintencionado pero liberticida y antipatriota político de la casta parasitaria:

S2.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2012)

HarryWashello dijo:


> lo de la pistola es verdad, menudo castuzo y va de ché guevara



el Ché también llevaba pistolas :fiufiu:


----------



## mecaweto (16 Oct 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> el Ché también llevaba pistolas :fiufiu:



Cierto


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (16 Oct 2012)

Maravilloso artículo.

Y tiene gracia que su arma sea, precisamente, una típicamente femenina: revólver corto de calibre bajo. Femenina y absurda, una de las peores elecciones posibles, teniendo acceso a casi cualquier arma corta.


----------



## Vicko (16 Oct 2012)

No soy pro-anguita, ni mucho menos. Esto que vaya por delante, que luego la gente siempre te encasilla.

Pero aún asi, y sin animo de ofender, me parecen bastante pobres tus argumentos. La mayoria son opiniones y juicios de valor, la información esta mal presentada y estructurada, y la tipografia dice muy poco del autor...

En fin, poco mas que decir, es mi opinion )


----------



## Vulcan86 (16 Oct 2012)

muy buen hilo


----------



## casasola (17 Oct 2012)

Iniciado por AYN RANDiano2 
Me habilita mi C.I. (135), mi cultura y mi disposición a aprender.
En los años 1990 vi un reportaje en un semanario político sobre cómo hacía Anguita una campaña electoral.

Había fotos de dónde le hicieron la entrevista: Se la hicieron a bordo de UN REACTOR PRIVADO CON TAPICERÍA DE CUERO BEIGE, que era el medio de transporte que Anguita usaba para moverse por España a arengar a los parias de la tierra.

Si encuentro la foto de Anguita fumándose un espléndido puro en su "trono" de cuero Beige, surcando los cielos en un reactor privado, os la pongo.

*Contestación a la gran mentira:[/B]

Modus operandi de Libertad Digital

Por mucho que quieras adornar las mentiras, siempre habrá gente que siga su trayectoria desde el principio. Anguita tiene verdadero pánico a volar, se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano las veces que ha volado y sobrarían varios. 

Para tener un C.I. de 135, muy inteligente no eres, acabas de tirar por tierra 2 días de enfangar la trayectoria de Julio Anguita. 

El miedo que tiene Julio Anguita a viajar en avión es tan público y notorio que los pilotos del avión de Iberia que cubría la línea Valencia-Sevilla le invitaron a viajar en la cabina. Según los expertos, es ésta una forma de tranquilizar a quien tiene miedo a volar. Pese a esa experiencia, el líder de Izquierda Unida prefiere el tren.-.

Los líderes también tienen miedo a volar | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Ni que decir que de este hilo salió escaldado y con la credibilidad por suelos, con sus posteriores y torpe huidas hacia delante.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aordinaria-entrevista-del-10-10-2012-a-6.html

Otra cosa parecida hace con lo del chalet y para ello no le importa apoyarse, siendo facha, en el periódico de Felipe González, que le tenía enorme simpatía. En una tertulia de la SER el señor Miguel Ángel Aguilar sacó el tema y fue la propia Cristina Almeida, ya en el ámbito del PSOE, la que dijo que Anguita se le podía acusar de muchas cosas, pero jamás de no ser austero y explicó que el traslado de Julio Anguita al chalet fue exigido por el ministerio del interior, al no garantizar su seguridad ni las del resto de vecinos del bloque, ante la amenaza de ETA a los dirigente políticos nacionales. Ahí se enteró por primera vez la opinión pública de que Julio Anguita por sus tres cargos cobraba el mismo sueldo que si ejerciera de maestro escuela.

“Lo cierto es que la seguridad de Anguita ha sido objeto de negociación con Interior, y no sólo con este Gobierno. Ya con el socialista Juan Alberto Belloch los dirigentes de IU trataron el tema, sin que llegaran a acuerdo alguno. Entonces ya se les advirtió de la necesidad de adoptar determinadas medidas. Caro ha salido seguir tal consejo.”

El entrecomillado está sacado de su propia cita de de “El País” curiosamente para el caso que nos ocupa, una buena fuente, totalmente imparcial.

Se ha equivocado al atacar a un hombre que lleva la honradez en los genes, por esta vía. 

¿Cuál de los siguientes argumentos no entiende?

-Alcalde de Córdoba: El primer día letrero en la puerta de su despacho con la leyenda “El que venga con recomendaciones, ya se puede ir, que va a perder el tiempo” Po su desempeño cobraba lo mismo que cobraría si ejerciera de maestro escuela.

-Coordinador General de Convocatoria por Andalucía, diputado andaluz, presidente y portavoz de su grupo parlamentario. Por estos desempeños cobraba lo mismo que hubiera cobrado si ejerciera de maestro escuela.

-Secretario General del PCE, Coordinador de IU, presidente y portavoz de su grupo parlamentario. Por estos desempeños, cobraba lo mismo que hubiera cobrado si ejerciera de maestro escuela.

- Cuando llegó su edad de jubilación renunció por escrito a la pensión vitalicia que le “correspondía” como exparlamentario.

Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 

El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html

Salud y libertad*


----------



## casasola (17 Oct 2012)

*
Para el que quiera formarse una opinión*, lejos del que no se entera que por mucha manipulación que se quiera hacer, con titulares, frases sacadas de contextos y lo más que pobrísimos argumentos, lo único que hace es que el efecto rebote enfatice lo contrario a lo que se persigue. Beneficiando la figura de Julio Anguita y dando la oportunidad a los que lo consideran enormemente válido para poner en marcha un proyecto para que los ricos no sean tan ricos y los pobres dejen de serlo, ahondando en su trayectoria. En nombre de los de abajo, muchas gracias.

*ONCE. ENTREVISTAS. (sin desperdicio). CON. JULIO ANGUITA.*

Google

*Conferencias, entrevistas, audiovisuales:*

soníos negros - YouTube

No hay nada mejor que juzgar por uno mismo, sin frases sacadas de contexto, sin opiniones segadas, constatando y comparando. *El miedo que le tienen, cuando aún el Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” no está consolidado, aunque va por buen camino, lo dice todo.*

*¡Que no te vendan la moto!*

*¡Quieren acabar con todo! *

Menos con el fraude fiscal, la evasión de impuestos, los inversores especuladores, los intermediarios, la sicav, las grandes fortunas, los terratenientes, los grandes patrimonios, las multinacionales, los banqueros, las subvenciones a los empresarios y a la iglesia católica, los corruptos, los granujas con dinero…

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## SUEVO (17 Oct 2012)

En resumen, que en este momento tan terrible de nuestra historia, cuando Anguita se ofrece para aglutinar una concienciacion nacional que nos acabe llevando al proceso constituyente y asi salvar a este pais de la hecatombe, pues va ainrandiano y lo pone a caldo por movidas de hace 20 años.

La gente evoluciona, AR2, da la sensacion de que eres una especie de C.M. de la casta y que quieres desacreditar a un hombre que ha dicho mil veces que no quiere cargo ni liderazgo. Tiene 71 años, honradez y la vida resuelta. Solamente intenta ayudar a su enfermo pais.

Si quereis saber sus ideas actuales os aconsejo que oigais la entrevista de Salva Mestre a Anguita del 18 de Julio. Sencillamente ALUCINANTE. En radio burbuja.

Espero equivocarme contigo, AR2.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Oct 2012)

Radio Liberty, La Voz de America y la Casa de la Embajada aprueban este hilo y comunican a su analista que le conceden unas vacaciones en Camp David.


----------



## damnit (17 Oct 2012)

No me lo he leído todo porque es densísimo, pero de lo que he leído no me sorprende nada. Me quedo con dos cosas: "el comunismo es la perfección del hambre" y "hasta que no coloquemos al comunismo a la altura del nazismo no comprenderemos bien la historia".

Gracias por la currada


----------



## Karunel (17 Oct 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ese pestazo a magufo que tiene cada uno de tus hilos, con esa tipografía, colorines y longitud, hacen que pierdas la poca credibilidad que te queda.



El escribir hilos largos (llenos de citas y argumentos) destruye la credibilidad.

Joder esto de la_ neolengua_ empieza a darme dolor de cabeza.


----------



## Jeon JI (17 Oct 2012)

Pero que rebuscado.Encontraria trapos sucios en el mismo san pedro


----------



## Reiku (17 Oct 2012)

Cada día me queda más claro que te pagan por postear en el foro, tanta dedicación no es normal xD.


----------



## casasola (17 Oct 2012)

Y Anguita lo volvió hacer, inconmensurable:


*Seamos realistas: pidamos la utopía, de Julio Anguita *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...trevista-del-10-10-2012-a-10.html#post7451282

*¡Quieren acabar con todo! *

Menos con el fraude fiscal, la evasión de impuestos, los inversores especuladores, los intermediarios, la sicav, las grandes fortunas, los terratenientes, los grandes patrimonios, las multinacionales, los banqueros, las subvenciones a los empresarios y a la iglesia católica, los corruptos, los granujas con dinero…

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (17 Oct 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> En resumen, que en este momento tan terrible de nuestra historia, cuando Anguita se ofrece para aglutinar una concienciacion nacional que nos acabe llevando al proceso constituyente y asi salvar a este pais de la hecatombe, pues va ainrandiano y lo pone a caldo por movidas de hace 20 años.
> 
> La gente evoluciona, AR2, da la sensacion de que eres una especie de C.M. de la casta y que quieres desacreditar a un hombre que ha dicho mil veces que no quiere cargo ni liderazgo. Tiene 71 años, honradez y la vida resuelta. Solamente intenta ayudar a su enfermo pais.
> 
> ...



Un comunista siempre será un comunista, entiende y respeta que somos muchas las personas que detestamos el Marxismo, ya puede disfrazarse de lo que le venga en gana, es Marxismo, y para completar el cóctel le sumamos unos toques progres. Vamos, que sus soluciones serán soluciones Socialistas, _nihil novum sub sole_. 

Nota; pero sí, no tengo ningún problema en reconocer que el Sr. Julio Anguita es bastante más honrado que la inmensa mayoría de nuestra casta política, y tiene más "luces", esto tampoco tiene mucho mérito. Y la honradez se debería suponer, no es un plus.

Su experiencia, maestro de Escuela y casta política, no me cabe duda de que predica Comunismo con el ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## carpetano (17 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Iniciado por AYN RANDiano2
> Me habilita mi C.I. (135), mi cultura y mi disposición a aprender.
> En los años 1990 vi un reportaje en un semanario político sobre cómo hacía Anguita una campaña electoral.
> 
> ...



*


Pues en los multiples viajes que ha hecho a los antiguos países del este y a Cuba (sobre todo a esta última), que sepamos no ha ido y vuelto en trabant ni en barco....

En esta entrevista del 2004, por ejemplo, presume de haber viajado a Cuba en 5 ocasiones por lo menos, (desde los 80) y otras tantas a la Unión Soviética/postsoviética)...

AGRUPACION DE PROFESIONALES DEL PCM

Ya son más que los dedos de una mano...*


----------



## Kaplan (18 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Y Anguita lo volvió hacer, inconmensurable:
> 
> *Seamos realistas: pidamos la utopía, de Julio Anguita *



Con ese exceso adjetivador se os van a agotar los calificativos para cuando se consiga la dictadura del proletariado en España.



carpetano dijo:


> Pues en los multiples viajes que ha hecho a los antiguos países del este y a Cuba (sobre todo a esta última), que sepamos no ha ido y vuelto en trabant ni en barco....
> 
> En esta entrevista del 2004, por ejemplo, presume de haber viajado a Cuba en 5 ocasiones por lo menos, (desde los 80) y otras tantas a la Unión Soviética/postsoviética)...
> 
> ...



Ahora te tacharán de _community manager_, de pertenecer a la casta o de ser de derechas.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (18 Oct 2012)

Que sea necesario desmontar a un (ser, personaje, no se como calificarlo?) como Anguita a estas alturas ya dice mucho del nivel intelectual de muchos progres de este foro y una gran parte de la poblacion española.


----------



## Kaplan (18 Oct 2012)

XTR dijo:


> Que sea necesario desmontar a un (ser, personaje, no se como calificarlo?) como Anguita a estas alturas ya dice mucho del nivel intelectual de muchos progres de este foro y una gran parte de la poblacion española.



Date cuenta que para sus seguidores esta es su mejor respuesta:

[YOUTUBE]otZRoRDQoC0[/YOUTUBE]

Lo confirma el comentario que lo acompaña
_"Impresionante la capacidad intelectual que tiene Anguita."​_Ahí es nah!


----------



## Hacendado (18 Oct 2012)

La diferencia entre Anguita y la mayoría de los políticos es que con Anguita tienes que tirarte horas y horas buscando algo de mierda (la mayoría un listado de paridas), y la mayoría de los políticos que seguramente votas tienen mierda hasta en el carnet de identidad, por no hablar de todo lo que han robado, de la traición que han hecho a tu país, etc.

Paja, viga ojo ajeno, cosas del adoctrinamiento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2012)

Vicko dijo:


> ...la información esta mal presentada y estructurada, y la tipografia dice muy poco del autor...



Lo estaba: Acabo de terminar la primera página.

Reléanla porque ha cambiado bastante. La que puse online era un rudimentario esbozo.

He intentado "terminar" el hilo "escondido" en uno de mis hilos (sin haber inaugurado el nuevo hilo que "levante la liebre" sobre qué estoy haciendo, pero LA PRESIÓN psicológica de saber que tengo colgado un hilo a medias, que está viendo todo el mundo, es un ACICATE INSUPERABLE para terminar de una santa vez el ingente trabajo de este hilo (trabajo por otro lado que si no lo hago reviento).

Sin esa presión tiendo a no terminar nunca los hilos. Es un defecto de carácter. Pido disculpas.



HisHoliness dijo:


> Ese pestazo a magufo que tiene cada uno de tus hilos, con esa tipografía, colorines y longitud, hacen que pierdas la poca credibilidad que te queda.



Verde: Citas textuales de Anguita.

Rojo: Lo más importante.

No es una tipografía muy complicada.

Dado que presento un océano de palabras prefeiro sacrificar la sobriedad formal del blanco y negro a cambio de inteligibilidad para el lector y cierta facilidad para quien no quiera leérselo todo y prefiera leer "en diagonal" para ver si hay algo que le interese.

¿Puede enlazarme por favor el hilo que _haya hecho usted_  con 57 referencias, a ver cómo lo ha presentado?.


----------



## casasola (18 Oct 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> Date cuenta que para sus seguidores esta es su mejor respuesta:
> 
> Lo confirma el comentario que lo acompaña
> _"Impresionante la capacidad intelectual que tiene Anguita."​_Ahí es nah!



Pues vamos a ponerlo entero, si es impresionante la capacidad intelectual de Anguita en 15 segundos, se verá mejor en una hora. O tiene algún miedo que la gente pueda ver el vídeo entero. Pero no me extraña si está acostumbrado a ver lo bien que debate el ínclito García Trevijano en los vídeos que rula por la red y que para sus seguidores gana todos los debates donde solo salen sus intervenciones sesgando la de los demás intervinientes.

JULIO ANGUITA - INTERPELADO POR 12 PERIODISTAS Y TERTULIANOS - 1.993 APROXIMADAMENTE - YouTube

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*
Salud y Libertad


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Oct 2012)

Seamos serios, la supuesta mejor respuesta avergonzaría hasta a un niño de primaria.


----------



## Shui (18 Oct 2012)

Pero callad canallas! que les vais a aguar la fiesta a los que, desencantados, votaron a ZP por la guerra, de nuevo desencantados votaron a Rajao y por último desencantados, votarán a Anguita o al que mejor les venda el discurso político de turno.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Oct 2012)

Me permito la licencia de hacer una sugerencia a Ayn2 en cuando a la presentación, ya que creo que es importante y no está conseguida.


Deberías sistematizar y estandarizar, independientemente de la importancia que le des a cada contenido:
Divide el texto en guiones (numerados o no) y usa el mismo formato en sus títulos, así tendrá una estructura general.
Usa un texto estandar con el mismo formato que haga resaltar el título y no abuses de los puntos y aparte. El objetivo es ver una secuencia de título y su texto correspondiente, título y su texto correspondiente...
Corolario de estas dos sugerencias es que controloes el uso de los espacios en blanco para dar la estructura visual al texto.
Si usas palabras textuales usa el botón citar, en lugar del color verde. 
Usando subrayado o mayúsculas para resaltar es suficiente, no hace falta que lo pongas en rojo y aumentes el tamaño. El objetivo del resalte es que destaque, si lo resaltas todo al final lo que destacará será lo no resaltado.


----------



## Vicko (18 Oct 2012)

Jejeje, lo de la mejor respuesta me ha hecho mucha gracia. Si esa es la supuesta mejor respuesta de este hombre...


----------



## macduro (18 Oct 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Maravilloso artículo.
> 
> Y tiene gracia que su arma sea, precisamente, una típicamente femenina: revólver corto de calibre bajo. Femenina y absurda, una de las peores elecciones posibles, teniendo acceso a casi cualquier arma corta.



Si no me equivoco esa junto con la típica escopeta corredera son las únicas armas autorizadas pata tareas de seguridad privada por el MIR , no te dejan escoger lo que quieras cuando te conceden el permiso, esta regulado.


----------



## rory (18 Oct 2012)

Estoy seguro de que no es tan malo como tú dices, ni tan bueno como nos hace creer.

Con eso ya me conformo, comparado con los del PPSOE.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2012)

> Si no me equivoco esa junto con la típica escopeta corredera son las únicas armas autorizadas pata tareas de seguridad privada por el MIR , no te dejan escoger lo que quieras cuando te conceden el permiso, esta regulado.



Anguita tendría, en todo caso, la B. Y, de tener la C, esta sigue permitiendo "pistolas y revólveres", por lo que no tiene excusa para llevar una de las peores armas posibles.

Existiendo la FN 5-7 y la Glock 17/34, o la C96 o la M1911, llevar "eso" no tiene perdón.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2012)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> ¿todavía no has aprendido que en internet, todo aquello que supera el párrafo de longitud, no es leído por nadie?



El contador de visitas del hilo dice otra cosa. 

Las personas incapaces de leer un texto mediano "porque se cansan" no cuentan para nada ni en la sociedad ni en la vida. No escribo para ellas. 



Hacendado dijo:


> La diferencia entre Anguita y la mayoría de los políticos es que con Anguita tienes que tirarte horas y horas buscando algo de mierda



3 horas de hemeroteca (digital...¡que maravilla con respecto a cuando había que hacer estas cosas rebuscando en polvorientos volúmenes en recónditas trastiendas de lejanas bibliotecas!) y basta, incluyendo el tiempo para copypastear texto y titulares.

Luego el resto ha sido meter unas horas en "sacar punta" a los "hallazgos".

Creo que he encontrado CAMIONADAS de mie*da. ¿Sabe de algún otro político español que haya cobrado 350.000$ de una potencia extranjera enemiga?.


----------



## Nopleravet (18 Oct 2012)

Magnifico Hilo.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (18 Oct 2012)

Hilazo 5 estrellas y pillo sitio para leer con calma.


----------



## casasola (19 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Creo que he encontrado CAMIONADAS de mie*da. ¿Sabe de algún otro político español que haya cobrado 350.000$ de una potencia extranjera enemiga?.




*Eso quién lo ha cobrado ¿El único político que devolvía dietas? ¿El único político que cobraba por todos sus cargos lo mismo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela? ¿El único político que renunció a su pensión vitalicia?*

_“En aquellos días, un alcalde tenía que ir a Madrid hasta seis veces al mes para realizar gestiones varias que no se podían hacer en su ciudad. Cada vez que tenía que viajar, para que el Ayuntamiento no gastase dinero, en vez de irme un día antes a pasar la noche y amanecer descansado, lo que hacía era convocar al conductor para salir a las cuatro de la mañana. Una barbaridad en toda regla, pero de eso me di cuenta demasiado tarde. 
… Y para no gastar, de vuelta a Córdoba en el coche para llegar a las tantas, y al día siguiente en el despacho como si fuera un día corriente. Y esto lo hacía con frío o con calor, con sol de justicia o con chuzos de punta sobre el monótono asfalto de la Nacional IV Madrid-Andalucía. En este punto me gustaría recordar, para los que tienen memoria reciente, que entonces no teníamos autovía de doble carril por la que se circula más o menos a velocidad constante y sin tener que sacar el morro del coche para ver si se puede adelantar.
En aquellos años como alcalde de Córdoba hacía una cosa que ha pasado a la Historia: devolvía las dietas (ahí están los justificantes para quien los quiera ver)"._
Mientras otros hubieran utilizado el coche oficial del ayuntamiento, o le hubiera pedido al partido el “””reactor””” de marras con los asientos de cuero beige, Julio Anguita hizo lo siguiente: _“Quedan algunos viajes para los anales: por ejemplo, coger mi coche particular y un bocadillo, y a las tres de la tarde salir para Almería desde Córdoba y vuelta por la noche. Me refiero a las carreteras que había entonces, no ahora, y en mi automóvil que era un R-6, naturalmente sin aire acondicionado ni abanico que lo supliera…”_


ELMUNDO.ES | SUPLEMENTOS | MAGAZINE 282 | El Califa cuenta los misterios de su corazn

La verdad que como ya te han dicho varios foristas, le estás haciendo un gran favor a los que creemos que es el único que puede sacar a la calle a todos lo desperdigados que no se conforman con lo que nos están haciendo a los ciudadanos. Gentes muy válidas y con ganas de trabajar para concienciar a esos ciudadanos pasivos que está amodorrado mientras se la están dando todas. 
Excepto tus palmeros, cualquier persona que entre aquí despistado se da cuenta de la táctica de la mentira; mentira propiamente dicha, medias verdades, sacar frases de contexto… Si de una entrevista que tiene diez mil palabras, sacas solo diez. ¿A qué juegas, que las gentes son perezosas y no se van a leer la entrevista entera? Otra, las fuentes fiables que usas.
Una vez más agradecerte que al moverte por berrinches, hagas que a los foristas neutrales, tanto lo que tu representa por lo que postea, como por tu modus operandi, le den una oportunidad y se interesen por su trayectoria.

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## Nut (19 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 ama a Julio.Esta claro.Tanta pasión.....

No reprimas tu amor conforero y déjate llevar.....No niegues tus sentimientos.No luches contra ellos y libérate!

Ama y haz lo que quieras.Hermano!


----------



## Marchamaliano (19 Oct 2012)

Sabes AnyRaboCorto todavía me pregunto cómo sobrevive este mundo cuando las mujeres siguen pariendo desechos humanos que escriben basura como esta de hilos.

Por cieto vete a Fukusima que allí los Japos lo tienen todo controlado.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (19 Oct 2012)

Sitio y lo leo en el ordenador

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Oct 2012)

¿Entonces nadie comenta nada de la financiación china/soviética a los políticos comunistas españoles?

No sé de qué me sorprendo.


----------



## casasola (19 Oct 2012)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Entonces nadie comenta nada de la financiación china/soviética a los políticos comunistas españoles?
> 
> No sé de qué me sorprendo.



Los comunistas no necesitamos financiación, todavía vivimos del rédito del "oro de Moscú", lo invertimos en SICAV.

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## Vokiabierto (19 Oct 2012)

A ver si cuando salga el dvd si eso ya...

De todas maneras aquí deje de leer... esta frase dice mucho sobre ti:

"-por lo tanto- es mucho más seductor para el -desgraciadamente- inculto público"

A ver si tengo un ratico y me hago de derechas para así ser un tío culto como tu...


----------



## SURGE (19 Oct 2012)

Excelente post AYN RANDiano2, como casi todos los suyos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2012)

Uf, os tengo que ir contestando a todos poco a poco. Me pongo a ello.



Vokiabierto dijo:


> "-por lo tanto- es mucho más seductor para el -desgraciadamente- inculto público"
> 
> A ver si tengo un ratico y me hago de derechas para así ser un tío culto como tu...



Copypasteo este texto del primer post, que parece que se lo ha pasado usted por alto:

_Además Anguita seduce al inculto porque él es semi-culto (y bastante más culto que la media de nuestra clase política, algo tampoco muy difícil de conseguir, desgraciadamente). A pesar de todo Anguita no llega al *grado de formación de un verdadero intelectual como* Antonio García Trevijano, Gustavo Bueno o -por citar a otro *marxista que también pasó por IU- Gonzalo Puente Ojea.*_​
¿Lo ve usted?: Pongo a un Marxista que ha pasado por el PSOE y por IU como ejemplo de verdadero intelectual. En ningún momento digo que haga falta ser "de derchas" para ser culto. Eso se lo ha sacado usted de su caletre.

Además: Yo no soy de derechas, ni la adscripción política tiene nada que ver con la cultura.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Maravilloso artículo.
> 
> Y tiene gracia que su arma sea, precisamente, una típicamente femenina: revólver corto de calibre bajo. Femenina y absurda, una de las peores elecciones posibles, teniendo acceso a casi cualquier arma corta.



Sí, eso he pensado yo: _"Es una pistola de secretaria"_ (de USA).

Para colmo el gatillo de un revólver es durísimo si tiras doble acción. Es un arma para _fallar_ bajo stress y repeliendo una agresión, quizás alcanzando a un espectador inocente.

Además: El 0.38 es un calibre marginal en cuanto a poder de detención.

Especulo que se compró el Astra a finales de los 70, cuando las pistolas semiautomáticas aún no se habían ganado la confianza total del ramo, y que alguien se la vendió como arma "de principiante" por su bajo calibre y por su "sencillez" (es más fácil ver si un revólver está cargado o no, más sencillo mecánicamente, más "fácil de entender").

Creo que Anguita lo compró como arma "para olvidarse de ella", que es lo peor que puedes hacer con un arma.

Una persona mínimamente informada e interesada en su arma de protección personal se hubiese comprado una semi automática para 1990 a más tardar. Me parece que a Anguita no le gustan nada las armas, lo cual es muy mala cosa si necesitas llevar una. 

El que la llevase en un bolso y se la robasen indica que no es nada cuidadoso en las responsabilidades que conlleva un arma.



SUEVO dijo:


> En resumen, que en este momento tan terrible de nuestra historia, cuando Anguita se ofrece para aglutinar una concienciacion nacional que nos acabe llevando al proceso constituyente y asi salvar a este pais de la hecatombe, pues va ainrandiano y lo pone a caldo por movidas de hace 20 años



Podemos ir de Guatemala a _Guatepeor_.

Con Anguita iríamos a _Guatepeor_. El señor es un _desastre_ intelectual. No me limito a movidas de hace 20 años. ¿Has leído el apartado _Anguita Hekonomista_?.



SURGE dijo:


> Excelente post AYN RANDiano2, como casi todos los suyos.



Tengo una curiosidad.

¿Puede por favor decirme cuáles NO le gustan a usted de mis posts?.

No ahorre críticas a los que no le gusten. ¿Por qué no le gustan?. SEA DURO criticando, se lo ruego.

Me gusta recibir críticas razonadas. Se aprende mucho. Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Oct 2012)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Radio Liberty, La Voz de America y la Casa de la Embajada aprueban este hilo y comunican a su analista que le conceden unas vacaciones en Camp David.



Creo que no has leído todo el hilo. Te destaco:

_...atentos al monólogo sobre las virtudes de la Guerra Contínua de Emmanuel Goldstein (trasunto de León Trotsky). Vale tanto para la URSS como para USA...

...Imagínense que el 11-S (sí, ya sé que las cuentas no salen con el 11-S)..._​
El _"analista"_ se ha quedado sin vacaciones, por hablar de lo que no debe.

_A mí_ me acusas de irme de vacaciones a Camp David.

¿Qué opinas de las vacaciones de Anguita en el Mar Negro aún soviético?:

_Tras cumplir el ritual vasallático de las vacaciones en el Mar Negro, Julio Anguita fue asimismo promotor de la reconciliación con el PC de Checoslovaquia_

Aquel 23 de agosto de 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​


Jeon JI dijo:


> Pero que rebuscado.Encontraria trapos sucios en el mismo san pedro



Encuentro trapos sucios SÓLO A QUIEN LOS TIENE PUBLICADOS.

Insisto que montar el esqueleto del hilo me ha llevado 3 horas sólamente... me sorprende que nadie haya hecho (que yo sepa) este _muckcracking_ sobre Anguita antes. Es _tan_ fácil



Reiku dijo:


> Cada día me queda más claro que te pagan por postear en el foro, tanta dedicación no es normal xD.



Subestimas el poder de la pasión intelectual y del "pillar" a alguien en renuncios intelectuales.

Supongo que será como la Caza para los cazadores: El tener un jabalí en las miras no creo que supere el placer que sentí cunado me encontré el artículo diciendo que Anguita había cobrado 350.000$ de la URSS.

Algunos cazan jabalís, otros cazan mujeres, otros dinero, otros poder... yo cazo hechos y argumentos interesantes. Esa es mi gran afición.


----------



## casasola (20 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Uf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_


*Dice usted del señor García-Trevijano (€$ El republicano que vive como un rey €$):*

-El corresponsal del periódico de los sindicatos verticales recogía las palabras de un guineano, *quien aseguró en la ONU que el 26 de mayo *anterior habían sido citados varios participantes en la Conferencia Constitucional en un despacho situado en el paseo de l*a Castellana 106, "para ponernos sobre la mesa 216.000 pesetas, con objeto de que boicoteásemos la Conferencia”.* Esta acusación la hicieron *Saturnino Ibongo y Atanasio Ndongo, ambos del MONALIGE y los dos asesinados unos meses más tarde por el ya presidente Macías.*

-. "*Y en efecto, soy yo, Antonio García-Trevijano y Forte, notario excedente, residente en Madrid, abogado en ejercicio, con bufete en el Paseo de la Castellana, 106,* quien se ha ocupado de la independencia de Guinea”,

- Pero García—Trevijano no sólo recibe críticas desde diversos sectores del arco ideológico español. *El grupo opositor ANRD* le acusa de haber asesorado a Macías, antes y después de ser Presidente, de haber *financiado su candidatura presidencial con 50 millones de pesetas, de ser responsable del monopolio de exportaciones e importaciones de Guinea y el mayor accionista de todas las empresas que funcionaban con capital extranjero.* La ANRD aseguraba que cuando la policía española quitó el pasaporte a García-Trevijano, en 1975, Macías le concedió un pasaporte diplomático guineano.

-*pero reconoce que “apoyé, favorecí y di coherencia ideológica al famoso grupo de los 23, o Secretariado Conjunto, que llevó a Macías al poder”. Explica que planeó una estudiada campaña a nivel popular” que sirvió para que Macías ganara las elecciones* y denuncia una serie de tramas y maniobras del Gobierno español para evitar la victoria de Maclas.

-Unos días después, el 17 de octubre de 1976, García-Trevijano dice a Octavio Cabezas para El País, que de lo que se sentía más orgulloso en su vida política era *"haber contribuido, de una manera decisiva, a la independencia de Guinea y haber influido en la formación de un nuevo Estado independiente en África”. Tenía mérito decir esto a esas alturas, cuando ya todo el mundo sabía de los horrores del régimen creado con la ayuda del abogado.*

- La ANRD afirmaba también que *su mujer, Francine Chouraki,* de nacionalidad francesa, *y su nuera, Simone, habían realizado negocios en Guinea, especialmente de comercio.* *Le acusan de haber cobrado comisiones por asuntos tan dispares como la acuñación de moneda,* que hacía la empresa italiana “Italcambio” *o series de sellos de correos, * incluidos algunos en los que aparecía el equipo de fútbol del Barcelona. *Es cierto que los sellos guineanos tenían un valor filatélico grande, por ser un país joven y porque estaban muy bien hechos.* 

-*…este periódico publicó el 19 de octubre de 1976 que el notario había obtenido un beneficio de 45 millones de pesetas por actuar como mediador en un contrato firmado por el ministro del Interior de Macías, * Ángel Masié Ntutumu, y el empresario griego Dragomir Prorodanov, para la edición y venta de sellos, negocio que se realizó, según la publicación, el 22 de junio de 1971.

- Un mes después dice que ha llegado el momento de defenderse. En una rueda de prensa que concede en Madrid, *afirma que no estaba enterado de que en Guinea se produjeran muertes y violencia.* "El régimen del presidente Macías está en la línea histórica de África de la lucha por conseguir la independencia económica. Esta lucha económica es la causa africana, por delante de la copia de los sistemas políticos europeos”, explica el abogado, de origen granadino.

- Lo más curioso es cómo justifica García-Trevijano la actuación de “su” Presidente. *“Yo pienso y aseguro que no me he equivocado con Macías. En el momento de la independencia, el único que tenía el carácter, la fuerza, la energía, el orgullo, para poder mantener a Guinea unida y no ofrecerla al reparto y rapiña de las potencias vecinas, ese era Macías”.*

-Por mucho cariño que García-Trevijano sintiera hacia Macias, o por bien que le fueran reconocidos sus trabajos como asesor, sorprende que el notario afirmara que *"ni en Guinea se da genocidio alguno, ni ha habido asesinatos”.*

- En unas declaraciones» realizadas justo unos días después de la ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas, *reitera que volvería a apoyar a Macías, aunque supiera que se le iba a atacar, como le ocurrió posteriormente.*

- Nada más producirse el derrocamiento de Macias, la revista Cambio-16 difunde el rumor de que el nuevo régimen guineano ha pedido a España la extradición de García—Trevijano por supuestos negocios realizados durante el período que termina. Fuentes diplomáticas del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores niegan que se haya recibido ninguna petición de extradición y el interesado precisa que en 1973 se opuso a Macías y rompió sus relaciones con él cuando modificó la Constitución y modificó la Constitución y tomó poderes absolutos, aboliendo los derechos de los guineanos. *"Por otra parte –añade- mis relaciones con el actual régimen son excelentes". Eso es tener amigos en todas partes... o que las cosas habían cambiado poco en Guinea. *

- Afirma que perdonaría la vida a Macías “porque tienen un proceso patológico y requiere atenciones psiquiátricas”. Reitera que cuando "colaboré" con el Gobierno guineano “no hubo, que yo sepa, ninguna sentencia de muerte Los únicos políticos guineanos que murieron fueron los que fracasaron en el intento de golpe de estado” de marzo de 1969, dice el notario, *quizá la única persona que desconocía lo que ocurría en Guinea. *Niega haber financiado la campaña de Macías, pero reconoce que en total entregó alrededor de un millón y medio de pesetas (en 1968) a partidarios de Macías y a otros grupos para sus campañas electorales.

- Si no se tratara do asuntos tan sangrientos, seria casi de sainete la escena cuando la periodista pregunta si no se enteró de que se producían matanzas, en Guinea. En la entrevista estaban presentes los ex-ministros Ángel Masié y Pedro Ekog? junto con el sanguinario ex—jefe de la policía Ciriaco Mbomío -por cierto, luego reintegrado en la policía española— y a ellos consulta acerca de cuantas personas murieron tras el golpe de 1969. Los antiguos sicarios del dictador empiezan a recordar nombres, García-Trevijano les interrumpe y asevera: “no más de ocho o nueve personas”. Asegura que no pueden ser ciertos los informes que hablan de asesinatos, torturas y otras atrocidades “porque después del golpe de Atanasio el país vive dos años felicísimos. Durante 1971 y 1972 había en Guinea una alegría tremenda”.
—	A finales de 1972 comienzan a producirse algunas detenciones, precisa Ángel Masié.
- *¡Ah! ¿En el 72 había detenciones?*, interrumpe García-Trevijano con asombro.
- *¿Cómo es posible que usted no lo supiera?, * pregunta Nativel Preciado.
- S*i se produjeron esas detenciones, desde luego, me lo ocultaron. Mis amigos guineanos, los ministros» tenían una delicadeza tremenda conmigo,* aunque en este caso era mas bien un defecto, y no me advertían de las cosas que estaba haciendo Macías en contra de mis ideas. *Por eso yo me enteré sólo de los hechos consumados y no tuve tiempo de decirle a Macías que estaba cometiendo un error.*

- *La entrevista está plagada de contradicciones.* Tras decir que no interrumpió su relación con Macías hasta finales de 1973 y que hasta finales de 1972 “había en Guinea una alegría tremenda",reconoce que en 1971 tuvo un áspera discusión con Macías, cuando decidió crear el PUNT, "y yo ya perdí la ilusión y la esperanza sobre Guinea". Pero siguió dos años más al lado de Macías (en una entrevista anterior reconoció que le había mandado un proyecto en 1974)

HISTORIA DE GUINEA

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y Libertad_​


----------



## casasola (20 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> *Dice usted del señor García-Trevijano:*
> 
> -El corresponsal del periódico de los sindicatos verticales recogía las palabras de un guineano, *quien aseguró en la ONU que el 26 de mayo *anterior habían sido citados varios participantes en la Conferencia Constitucional en un despacho situado en el paseo de l*a Castellana 106, "para ponernos sobre la mesa 216.000 pesetas, con objeto de que boicoteásemos la Conferencia”.* Esta acusación la hicieron *Saturnino Ibongo y Atanasio Ndongo, ambos del MONALIGE y los dos asesinados unos meses más tarde por el ya presidente Macías.*
> 
> ...




*Este es el paradigma de la lucha por la democracia “pura”, de la inteligencia y del no sé qué…. *

Aparte de lo leído, bastante sustancioso para situar al personaje, García-Trevijano aparece en 1.974 en la Junta Democrática de España (impulsada por el PCE, contra la dictadura) que abogaba por la ruptura. Un año después se crea la Plataforma de Convergencia Democrática, (en torno al PSOE) que abogaba por la reforma. Al señor García-Trevijano hay que agradecerle que la Junta se uniera con la plataforma en la Coordinación Democrática y la primera acabara asumiendo las tesis reformistas de la segunda. 
Por su contribución a la democracia "pura" mundial, o sea (Macías), fue botado de Coordinación democrática y entonces este hombre, empezó a largar de la transición, como pataleta. También En agosto de 1994 José Luis de Vilallonga acusó a García-Trevijano de estar organizando una conjura para derrocar al gobierno de Felipe González y debilitar al rey Juan Carlos I a fin de conseguir instaurar una república de la que sería presidente. Sus aliados serían Pedro J. Ramírez, director del diario El Mundo, y el banquero Mario Conde. 

*Este es el hombre que quieren contraponer a Julio Anguita ¿En Qué? *

*¿En inteligencia?*

Es de inteligente afirmar que era la única persona que desconocía lo que ocurría en Guinea. Es de inteligente caer en contradicciones en las entrevistas. Quillo, ya que te metes en el fango para trincar, hártelo mejor.

*¿En honestidad y honradez?*

*Del patrimonio de cada uno ni hablamos.* Una persona que afirma que ha tenido que poner 4.500.000 pesetas, de las de los primeros años 70s, no es más que otro granuja con dinero de los que les gusta al amigo AYN RANDiano2 y que si le hubieran dejado estaría al mismo nivel que el PPSOE

*¿En talante democrático?*

*Lo han intentado, pero han sido descubiertos. El intento de los chicos del MRC de García-Trevijano, por infiltrarse en lo más profundo del corazón de DRY…*

MCRC y Movimiento 15-M, DRY mediante

*Una de las mejores cosas que se le reconoce a Julio Anguita es que vive como predica.*

*Hoy por hoy, ni siquiera en saber estar, ni en educación, se puede comparar García-Trevijano a Julio Anguita.*


*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*
*
El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## Oikonomia. (20 Oct 2012)

Anguita es alguien que se ha quedado en el pasado, como la inmensa mayoria de españoles.

Cuando él era joven, la única opción al franquismo era el PC clandestino y ahí ha estado toda la vida, es un remanente de otra época.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Oct 2012)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Anguita es alguien que se ha quedado en el pasado, como la inmensa mayoria de españoles.
> 
> Cuando él era joven, la única opción al franquismo era el PC *clandestino* ...



¿_Clandestino_?.

¡Pero si en 1975 (año de la afiliación de Anguita) el PCE ya era la oposición semi-tolerada!.

El PCE era Clandestino de verdad en los años 1950, cuando se afiliaron personas como Ramón Tamames o Jorge Semprún (que se fueron horrorizados del PCE que crearon personas como Carrillo o Anguita).

Afiliarse (con 28 añazos) al PCE en 1975 es hacer como Picasso, que cómodamente se declaró "Comunista" en 1945, después de convivir cómodamente con los nazis en el París ocupado.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Oct 2012)

> Una persona mínimamente informada e interesada en su arma de protección personal se hubiese comprado una semi automática para 1990 a más tardar. Me parece que a Anguita no le gustan nada las armas, lo cual es muy mala cosa si necesitas llevar una.



En los 70 podía haberse comprado una Astra 400-600, que estaban baratísimas (y son arma de sindicalista, además), con un mecanismo muy simple, y bastante más segura que ese revólver (que, por lo general, tienen unos sistemas de seguro realmente malos).

Para llevar pistola hay que practicar casi todas las semanas, que son complicadas de disparar si no se tiene práctica, infinitamente más que cualquier arma larga.


----------



## casasola (21 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿_Clandestino_?.
> 
> ¡Pero si en 1975 (año de la afiliación de Anguita) el PCE ya era la oposición semi-tolerada!.
> 
> ...



*Sus argumentos no aguantan ni una simple búsqueda en google.*


*Aunque es una somera tontería el argumento de cuando empieza uno a luchar y máxime cuando lleva más de 40 en actividades políticas*, tiempo más que suficiente para analizar una trayectoria, le tengo que decir que su c.i. 135 sigue sin servirle para nada. *Al final se te van a ir hasta los palmeros.*

*Mientes hasta en la edad de Julio Anguita.* Anguita se afilia al PCE en 1.972, después de colaborar con ellos desde el 69, datando su actividad política de 1.965, cuando contaba 24 años de edad. Si no tuviera su google capado, con el antirrojo se podría haber ahorrado otro de sus tantos ridículos. Julio Anguita no es como el amigo de Macías (García-Trevijano) que aparece en la política en la cúspide. Anguita empezó de botones. Pero vamos a dejar que lo cuente la periodista Rosa Luque:


Partimos de 1965, año en que ejerce como maestro en Nueva Carteya “y que, abiertamente opuesto al régimen, votó ‘no’ en el referéndum sobre la Ley de Sucesión”.

En 1969, año de su boda con Antonia Parrado, colabora con grupos cristianos de base. “Había una cosa que se llamaba la Plataforma de Enseñantes, de carácter libertario, que se reunía con cristianos de base y trabajaba de manera clandestina, muy ligada a la Comuna Revolucionaria de Acción Social (CRAS), del profesor García Rúa; ahí estaban Álvarez Sotomayor, María José Moruno y unos cuantos más ya militando de manera activa”, recuerda. Crearon una plataforma, formada por profesores en su inmensa mayoría, cuya primera acción organizada fue repartir por los buzones un panfleto contra Franco y el entonces príncipe Juan Carlos. “Lo redacté yo y María José Moruno [maestra y portavoz en los noventa de IU en el Ayuntamiento] lo imprimió en el colegio sin que sus compañeros se dieran cuenta”. 

Hijo de militar y comunista. Sus primeros contactos con el Partido Comunista se remontan a finales de 1969. Ese año muere su padre, un militar “con quien mantuve muchas discusiones (luego supe que un policía de la Brigada Político-Social, don Vicente Díaz Iñiguez, le contaba mis andanzas), pero nuestros choques no impedían que nos quisiéramos mucho. …Pero estábamos en las postrimerías de 1969, a comienzos de los setenta, cuando Julio Anguita mantiene encuentros con militantes del PCE (su misma cuñada lo es) y colabora en debates sobre el denominado Manifiesto Programa.

En septiembre de 1972 entra en la organización, aunque su opción, matiza, estaba hecha de antes y respondía a dos motivaciones: “Una, la lucha contra el régimen de Franco; la otra, el convencimiento ideológico, quiero decir que no me afilié como otros pensando que el PCE era sólo la bandera antifranquista más eficaz, por lo que al llegar la democracia se fueron. Lo mío fue una apuesta ideológica y filosófica”. Le dieron instrucciones de cómo reaccionar en caso de ser detenido, “lo cual demuestra que las perspectivas no eran muy halagüeñas”, subraya. Fueron años de trabajo a través de células –queda adscrito a la de enseñantes– que se ignoraban entre sí (“No tenía ni idea de que Ernesto Caballero fuera el secretario político, lo conocía porque yo daba clases en el barrio del Naranjo y él vivía allí”). Tiempos aquellos en que los encuentros clandestinos se celebraban en sitios inverosímiles, como cuevas cercanas a Posadas y Palma del Río. “Disimulábamos haciendo un arroz o lo que fuera, como si estuviésemos de perol –bromea–. Una vez, en Montemayor, tuvimos que salir corriendo porque la Guardia Civil andaba por allí”.

La transición de Andalucía

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*

Salud y libertad


----------



## t_chip (21 Oct 2012)

Ayn....?has vuelto olvidar tomarte la medicación¿

Lo que escribes no es posible rebatirlo, ni apenas leerlo, dada su desmesurada extensión. Supongo que por eso postéas semejantes ladrillos.
Necesitas tener razón por algun motivo psicológico que desconozco. Lo tuyo no es escribir en foros, es mas escribir blogs.
Allí tendrías tus palmeros y un ecosistema a tu medida en que te reservarías para ti la cima de la cadena trófica.

?Que no te cae bien Anguita¿.....pues fale....!no hacía falta tanto rollo.


Edito: Acabo de ver el título del post, y llamar "cosas muy feas sobre Anguita" a paridas como decir que no es austero porque fuma tres paquetes de tabaco negro al día, es un acto que oscila entre lo demagógico, lo manipulador, lo risible y lo canalla.
Pones un título sensacionalista y un texto descomunal e infumable, sabiendo que muy poca gente va a leer el texto, pero todos leerán el título. Vas echando paladitas de mierda sobre un hombre al que no le llegamos el 99% de nosotros a la suela de los zapatos. 
Eres un manipulador de libro y creo que tienes serios problemas psicológicos.
Sin acritud. Háztelo mirar.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (21 Oct 2012)

Para mi que cuando escribia ete seño, se estaba ensañando con el teclado,ta dao fuerte e campeon!!, haver haver cuentanos que te a hecho Anguita,no ta dejao jugar con la pistola,porque para que te tomes tanto interes en el habra alguna cosita mas,porque no haces uno de fraga?? o de felipe gonzalez??o de Aznar??


----------



## casasola (21 Oct 2012)

*Os dejo este artículo con 325 comentarios:*

*Anguita presenta su manifiesto para regenerar la democracia
El histórico líder de Izquierda Unida presenta las razones de su iniciativa cívica, independiente de adscripciones ideológicas, políticas, sindicales o profesionales*

*Somos mayoría* 

La experiencia diaria nos demuestra que, independientemente de la adscripción ideológica, política, sindical o profesional de cada uno y de cada una, somos mayoría quienes coincidimos en señalar y comentar una serie de evidencias que el sentido común más a ras de tierra no tiene por menos que reconocer como verdaderas e indiscutibles. A título de apretado resumen veamos algunas de ellas: 
1. Somos mayoría quienes empezamos a vislumbrar que esta situación no tiene remedio con las medidas que -con la excusa de la UE y los mercados- el poder económico-financiero está imponiendo. La deuda de las familias, la banca, las empresas y el Estado (con sus tres administraciones) es la siguiente:
Deuda del Estado ............................... 600.000 millones de euros
Deuda de las familias a los bancos................ 1 billón de euros
Deuda de las empresas a los bancos.............. 1´3 billones de euros
Deuda de la banca al BCE y otros............... 200.000 millones aproximadamente
Esta cantidad es impagable y lo es porque debido a la política de recortes y reformas del mercado laboral añadidas a la crisis, han producido una depresión que no da señales de acabar; muy al contrario, parece que va a continuar sin saber hasta cuando. Y a pesar de ello cada día hay una subasta de títulos, bonos y pagarés a creciente interés y con una prima de riesgo disparada, el Estado interviene y nacionaliza las pérdidas de los bancos quebrados con la confesada intención de devolverlos al sector privado una vez saneados. La ayuda de la UE a los bancos está avalada por el Estado y en consecuencia éste asume, como garante último, la devolución del préstamo. Los recortes a las condiciones de vida de la ciudadanía continúan en una clara transgresión, no sólo de la solemne Declaración de DDHH de la ONU sino -incluso- de los Títulos Preliminar y VII de la vigente Constitución Española. No hace un año todavía la Constitución ha sido modificada en su artículo 135 a fin de que la deuda tenga preferencia de pago sobre cualquier otro gasto público. El llamado Estado de Derecho ya no es tal. Paralelo al Estado y sus administraciones, existe otro que informa el impulso de la acción política; un doble Estado formado por mafias, redes clientelares, intereses espurios, grupos de presión y alguna que otra alcantarilla. La situación es todavía susceptible de empeorar si no se ataja esta política.
2. Somos mayoría quienes padecemos en nuestra propia situación, en la del entorno familiar, en la del vecinal o en el de nuestras amistades, el problema lacerante del paro, la precariedad, o las mil y una formas de degradar el ejercicio del trabajo. Y si a la cifra millonaria de parados y mal contratados le añadimos la evidencia de que los poderes públicos sólo plantean escapistas fórmulas consistentes en esperar una - cada vez más hipotética- recuperación que traiga "el crecimiento y la creación de empleo", tendremos el cuadro de una situación sin esperanza, sin proyecto y sin calendario alguno. Así el discurso oficial (que es el del Gobierno pero también el de otros) alaba la flexibilidad en los despidos, la ruptura de los convenios o la trata de casi esclavos como una medida necesaria para crear empleo. De la misma manera se afirma que los recortes en sanidad ayudan a una mejor asistencia sanitaria y los recortes en educación producen una mayor calidad de la misma. Y en resumen, el discurso del absurdo, del cinismo y del aventurerismo conceptual y lingüístico que ha raptado a la razón, la lógica y hasta el más llano sentido común. Pero lo que constituye el mayor agravio para los que en estas circunstancias todavía tienen un puesto de trabajo, es oír como el mismo no es un derecho constitucional sino un privilegio.
3. Somos mayoría quienes padecemos en nuestras carnes -o en las de infinidad de familias- la pérdida de horizonte, de futuro y de expectativas para la juventud española. Hace años el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas le encargó a James Petras, sociólogo norteamericano y catedrático de varias universidades estadounidenses, la elaboración de un estudio sobre las perspectivas de trabajo para los jóvenes de España. Petras entregó el trabajo en 1996, le pagaron y archivaron los estudios encargados. En aquellos documentos, que hoy están al alcance de cualquiera que quiera entrar en la red, el profesor Petras lanzaba el aviso de que ya estábamos ante las primeras generaciones que iban a vivir peor que sus padres. ¿Qué se hizo para evitar este drama? ¿Han reparado algunos "patriotas" en que cuando la juventud de un país sólo tiene como horizonte la emigración (para titulados) o la prolongación sine die de la tutela familiar, ese país deja de existir? ¿Qué padre o madre no estarían dispuestos, junto con sus hijos, a hacer algo efectivo para evitar este holocausto generacional?
4. Somos mayoría quienes presenciamos con asombro y escándalo que la corrupción se ha transformado en el hábitat cotidiano de nuestra existencia. Una corrupción que atraviesa los tres Poderes del Estado y llega hasta las más altas magistraturas del mismo. Financiaciones irregulares, negocios más que turbios, sobornos, tráfico de influencias, despilfarro del dinero público en obras faraónicas e inservibles, compra de material bélico, impagable y también inservible para los fines que se le atribuyen, sueldos de escándalo, trato de favor desde los poderes públicos a delincuentes convictos, desviación o paralización de la acción de la Justicia sobre presuntos delincuentes, uso torticero de los caudales públicos en beneficio de operaciones clientelares, etc. etc. etc. Pero la mayor de las corrupciones estriba en la concepción que se ha ido abriendo paso como consecuencia de estos desmanes: para una parte de la población el dinero público no es de nadie sino de quien se atreve a dilapidarlo, robarlo o malversarlo. El escándalo mayor no son sólo los delitos económicos en sí mismos sino también la indiferencia generalizada, la tolerancia social, la complicidad anímica con que son recibidos. A lo más, un chiste, una broma o un comentario jocoso.
5. Somos mayoría quienes vivimos en una auténtica inversión de valores sociales. La economía basada en la creación de mercancías, bienes y servicios, la laboriosidad, la ética cívica, el rigor en los conceptos y palabras, el uso productivo del ahorro ciudadano, el respeto al ámbito legal en la contratación, remuneración y previsión de futuro de los asalariados, ha sido sustituido por la economía del pelotazo, el negocio fácil, el tente mientras cobro, los contratos basura, la segregación laboral según el sexo y la situación de embarazo en el caso de las mujeres, la amenaza de despido como herramienta omnipresente en las relaciones laborales, las promesas de inversiones fáciles y lucrativas que han desembocado en estafas hechas a los ahorros de capas populares y medias; y en general toda una amplia gama de contravalores basados en el individualismo, el consumismo y un hedonismo cutre. La filosofía basada en el negocio fácil, rápido y de alta rentabilidad se ha constituido en la médula de informes y programas económicos de la "modernidad y las altas finanzas". Ha llegado a la Universidad y presidido sus reformas y adaptaciones al mercado y su cuerno de la abundancia; ha subvertido los valores de estudio, esfuerzo, tesón y dedicación inherentes a la actividad educativa; una actividad en la que lo importante son los gráficos, las estadísticas y el panel sobre el que se desarrollan las mentiras que obvian situaciones familiares, profesionales de los docentes y del sistema educativo en general. En la mentalidad media de alumnos y familias se ha instalado el conformismo evidenciado en la pregunta ¿estudiar para qué?
6. Somos mayoría quienes comprobamos cada día cómo la Constitución, los textos legales y demás documentos internacionales de obligado cumplimiento son vulnerados, incumplidos, marginados y falsificados en su aplicación. La Política, instrumento y ejercicio de servir a la mayoría social ha devenido (con contadas excepciones) en una eterna campaña electoral en la que promesas, propuestas y proyectos son olvidados con la misma ligereza, frivolidad y descaro con que fueron hechos en los tiempos anteriores a la cita con las urnas. De ser un campo donde hay una confrontación de programas, ideas, valores y ejercicio consecuente del ejemplo, la Política ha devenido en la pugna por ser protagonista en el escenario de las instituciones pero sin cambiar la obra que se representa; es un relevo en el cuadro de actores sin que jamás cambie el libreto. Y cuando se les interpela por este combate amañado, la respuesta es decepcionante: son los mercados, las finanzas, la UE, la comunidad internacional, etc. Las preguntas surgen espontáneas ¿Por qué hay elecciones entonces? ¿Elegimos a un poder democrático o solamente a un zascandil correveidile?
La Democracia es traicionada en nombre de ella misma. El que todavía conste en el artículo 1.2 de la Constitución que la soberanía nacional reside en el pueblo español es un hiriente sarcasmo. Si tomamos como referencia el texto constitucional vigente, caeremos en la cuenta de que vivimos un Estado de Excepción económico, social, político y ético. Ante nosotros se está desarrollando un Golpe de Estado incruento y a cámara lenta.
Esta situación que acabo de describir someramente es desagradable, pero desde luego es real y como tal la siente la mayoría. Otra cosa es cómo reacciona esa mayoría. A ella me dirijo para manifestarle algunas de las conclusiones a las que he llegado tras haber meditado sobre estos momentos concretos:
1. No hay fuerza política alguna que en solitario y en el ámbito específico y único de su actividad, sea capaz de asumir la tarea de poner fin a esta situación y además proponga una propuesta alternativa en el marco del derecho y la Constitución. La experiencia de los últimos años nos lo muestra. Y no la hay porque algunas ya han gobernado en balde y otras carecen del respaldo necesario para ello.
2. No hay fuerza sindical que sea capaz de representar a este inmenso colectivo que constituye la mayoría.
3. No existe ningún economista o colectivo de ellos que a palo seco y con sus ecuaciones, estadísticas y teorías, sea capaz, desde la pizarra, de plantear una salida viable y en positivo a este desconcierto.
4. Estas afirmaciones las hago desde mi convicción de que las fuerzas políticas y sindicales son necesarias, cumplen un rol, aglutinan ideologías (yo mismo milito en el PCE e IU) pero en este momento y en virtud de un proceso histórico que comenzó en la Transición, están ante una tarea que les desborda.
5. Las consecuencias son obvias: sólo un Frente Cívico, una mayoría ciudadana organizada en torno a soluciones concretas es capaz de crear la fuerza necesaria para colocarla en la balanza del poder en contraposición a otros poderes económicos, y sociales que siendo muy minoritarios, detentan en exclusiva el ejercicio del Poder.
¿En que situación está la mayoría social?
La tremenda paradoja, la inquietante contradicción consiste en comparar la gravedad de la situación y la ausencia de sujeto social capaz de abordarla y superarla. Se necesita un soporte cívico democrático, de valores alternativos, firme, con voluntad de acometer el proceso de saneamiento económico, político y ético que la realidad demanda; y sin embargo esa fuerza no existe por ahora; existe en potencia pero no en acto.
La mayoría no tiene más homogeneidad que su condición de dominada ayer, hoy y si no lo remediamos, mañana también. Pero apenas hay algo más que la haga consciente de que es mayoría y puede ejercerla. En ella hay colectivos y personas que luchan como pueden contra esta situación; y lo hacen desde distintos supuestos, compromisos y proyectos de futuro. En esta mayoría viven multitud de personas que limitan su participación cívica a cada acontecimiento electoral y poco más allá. Pero además hay un número amplio de indiferentes a cualquier proyecto de acción cívica y que con resignación consciente o tácita asumen como inevitable los que les ocurre; No faltan tampoco quienes asumen con conciencia de culpa el discurso del poder económico y político que generalizando plantea que "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades". Es la aceptación del discurso del dominante por parte del dominado. Es la represión perfecta: la víctima hace suyos el discurso y los valores del victimario. En esta situación de resignación cultivada por el poder, de carencia de futuro y de anomia generalizada me dirijo a la mayoría, en mi exclusivo nombre, desde mi libertad y desde la convicción de que, si ahora no se lucha, nuestros hijos y nietos no tendrán futuro, ni país, ni tampoco se tendrán a ellos mismos. En consecuencia, hago una Convocatoria.
¿A quién?
A la ciudadanía harta de corrupción, de injusticias, de frivolidad política, de una práctica económica basada en la depredación del propio país, en la desertización de la industria, en la vuelta a unas relaciones laborales del siglo XIX y sin otro proyecto que no sea esquilmar más aún si cabe a esa mayoría. A los militantes de fuerzas políticas y sindicales para que, a título personal, se incorporen al proyecto que este documento expone. A plataformas, movimientos, colectivos y en general a todo grupo organizado que esté dispuesto a cambiar las cosas en el sentido de la justicia, la democracia profunda y el vivir en armonía con el entorno social, medioambiental y cívico. A los hombres y mujeres de la Ciencia, la Técnica, la Economía, la Investigación, el Derecho, la Educación, la Sanidad y la Cultura para que, en paridad con los demás, aporten sus conocimientos, sus experiencias y su capacidad de analizar, sistematizar y exponer. Sin el saber no hay más proyecto que la barbarie institucionalizada.
¿Para qué?
El objetivo de la convocatoria es doble:
1. Que la mayoría social, por su propio impulso, por su propia voluntad y por su creciente toma de conciencia devenga en un Frente Cívico que teniéndose a sí mismo como referente, abra paso a una situación de plenos derechos económicos y políticos junto con unas relaciones personales y sociales fundamentadas en la ética cívica. Un Frente Cívico que tenga como protagonista al ciudadano y a la ciudadana; es decir a las personas conscientes de que sus deberes son los derechos de los demás y viceversa.
2. Constituir un referente de poder ciudadano que induzca de manera creciente a los poderes públicos a legislar y gobernar en beneficio exclusivo de la mayoría. El proceso que conduce a estos dos objetivos pudiéramos considerarlo como un proceso constituyente de la mayoría social constituida como tal.
¿Cómo?
Permítanme, aún a riesgo de alargarme, que les exponga un símil. Imaginen que estamos ante un gigantesco mapa de España totalmente en blanco. Si por cada persona con voluntad de luchar o por cada organización, colectivo o asociación de cualquier índole ponemos un alfiler en el mapa, estaríamos ante un gigantesco acerico, pero nada más. Sería como una yuxtaposición de yos pero sin estructura alguna. Imaginen que con paciencia y un lápiz, vamos uniendo entre sí a todos los alfileres clavados en el mapa. Al terminar surgirá ante nosotros una red, un tejido, una estructura. Los yos han dado paso al nosotros.
¿Qué tipo de cemento social, qué tipo de propuesta qué tipo de ideario es capaz de producir en los integrantes, dispersos y aislados de la mayoría, la asunción del nosotros, la mayoría? La respuesta es obvia: un Programa, una propuesta concreta, un objetivo, en principio cercano y necesario. Especifico las características que le atribuyo al mismo:
1. Concreto, inmediato, acorde con las necesidades más perentorias y urgentes de los más desfavorecidos de la mayoría.
2. Aplicable de inmediato como garantía, prenda y estímulo de la alianza que se pretende. 
3. Perfectamente factible, desarrollable y legal por inspirarse en el texto constitucional vigente. Ruego a los lectores que mediten un momento sobre los contenidos de los Títulos Preliminar y II de la vigente Constitución. El inicio de un programa debe insertarse en la legalidad vigente; el futuro ya irá produciendo sus contradicciones. Por otra parte, el programa debe ser capaz de generar la fuerza social que democráticamente lo haga cumplir.
4. Un programa en el que cada medida, por simple que parezca, lleve en su formulación la exigencia de un paso siguiente, de una propuesta inmediatamente posterior, que permite su realización.
5. Un programa que por su lógica interna hace imprescindibles los apoyos mayoritarios y la formación de conciencia colectiva tanto para su defensa como para su implantación.
6. Elaborado colectivamente. El autor de estas líneas tiene una amplia experiencia de cómo esto es posible si los que más puedan aportar son conscientes de que la velocidad de un convoy es la de su último elemento.
7. La elaboración colectiva consigue, en un determinado nivel de su desarrollo, ir ganando en complejidad, accesibilidad, interés y participación.
8. Que con el tiempo y/o la coyuntura, termine siendo una Alternativa fundamentada, pueda superar el marco actual de relaciones, equilibrios e incluso forma de Estado.
9. Un programa que por su incidencia en la actualidad, atraiga inmediatamente los apoyos necesarios no sólo para su elaboración sino para una movilización ciudadana consecuente, seria, decisiva y decisoria.
10. Si en cada localidad, personas, colectivos y grupos se unen a los demás para elaborar conjuntamente, convocar a la ciudadanía, mo vilizar, salir a la opinión pública y en general crear una estructura reticular, la mayoría comenzará el proceso de su toma de conciencia.
11. En todo el proceso hay que prevenir que nos asalte el mal de nuestros tiempos: la prisa. Este proyecto -si quiere construirse con musculatura y solidez- debe rehuir la tentación de cotizar permanentemente en la bolsa mediática. El arranque de los trabajos será en muchos casos súbito y arrollador; sin embargo hay que saber moderar el tiempo. La Política, la consolidación de proyectos sociales con peso e influencia, no pueden ser flor de dos telediarios; el silencio y la discreción programados ayudan a crecer. Tiempo, constancia, voluntad y conciencia de lo que se quiere son, incluso en esta época de novedades permanentes, la única garantía de proyectos serios. Al final de este documento y como ponencia para iniciar los trabajos, incorporaré una propuesta de de diez puntos que ya en otras ocasiones he presentado.
Cuestiones de estructura organizativa
En estos días mi teléfono personal y las entradas al blog del colectivo Prometeo han superado las cotas más impensables. Las personas se ponen a mi disposición esperando quizás que se les ubique en una tarea, responsabilidad o misión. Por realismo (en mí esa palabra nunca ha significado claudicación) debo informar de la situación. Yo habría podido dirigirme al PCE o a IU demandando infraestructuras, canales organizativos y ayudas de cualquier tipo; no lo he hecho. Mi concepción de este proyecto se basa en la total independencia de cualquier tipo de organización. El precio a pagar por ello, como el de la Libertad o el de la Dignidad, incluye la precariedad de medios, instrumentos y capacidades organizativas. En los momentos en los que redacto, sólo tenemos el blog (con el permiso de los compañeros de Prometeo), la promesa de determinados colectivos de ponerse en marcha inmediatamente y mi voluntad de que esto avance, se consolide y produzca un giro total en la vida española. Sin embargo, y como propuesta, avanzo algunas ideas organizativas que mi experiencia en la elaboración colectiva de otras épocas se han constatado como correctas, prácticas, flexibles y muy democráticas:
1. Creo que la organización por incipiente que sea debe atenerse a una estructura geográfica de comarcas, provincias, comunidades y Estado español
2. Lo que articula el funcionamiento es la elaboración, discusión y explicación del programa. 3. En cada lugar, en cada nivel o en cada área de especialización temática el funcionamiento debe ser abierto pero centrado en la concreción de la propuesta que se trate.
4. Todo lo demás depende del trabajo voluntario y libremente aceptado. No tenemos más que una voluntad firme para que este horror acabe y nuestros y nietos tengan algo en lo que enraizarse y vivir.
5. Aquí no hay prebendas, cargos, honores o distinciones, Aquí solamente hay trabajo, ilusión y deseo de ser útiles.
6. Con el paso de los días, tal vez un mes o dos, desde la estructura de coordinación que tengamos, informaremos de la marcha de los trabajos. 
7. La elaboración de programa no es un laboratorio de ideas, propuestas y proyectos sino también un centro de movilización para difundir, defender y ganar adeptos al trabajo. Por supuesto que en la medida que esto cuaje deberemos, con inteligencia, usar del poder que tengamos para influir en la marcha de las cosas.
El Referente
Como es sabido, en Sabadell me ofrecí como referente para este proyecto. Quiero que mis palabras queden nítidas y en consecuencia eviten interpretaciones sesgadas y basadas en hipótesis hijas de la falta de claridad. Un referente es aquella persona que por su proyección social o mediática puede, en un determinado momento, simbolizar el proyecto siquiera en sus inicios. En mi caso esa proyección ha sido consecuencia de una acción pública en el pasado y el presente. Ya no hay más. Si este proyecto arranca, se consolida y crece, el referente será el proyecto mismo, otros hombres y otras mujeres. Me habré ganado el descanso. No seré cargo público o tendré presencia en la vida institucional. Son tres las razones: mi edad, mi salud y la verdad de que nunca segundas partes fueron buenas. En esta etapa inicial seré la referencia pública para explicar el proyecto, defenderlo, impulsarlo y trabajar en él y todo ello a expensas de las decisiones que se tomen por el propio proyecto cuando este se consolide y tenga órganos de coordinación. Ello me supondrá un esfuerzo y una dedicación que en absoluto puede consistir en ir de la ceca a la meca como espectáculo mediático para ganar audiencias o confortar egos. Actos públicos los justos y bien dosificados. Estas son las condiciones de mi contrato. A trabajar, organizar, luchar y consolidar la mayoría. Un abrazo fraternal.
Programa- ponencia para iniciar los debates y la elaboración colectiva.
Nota.- El presente listado de propuestas no tiene otro objetivo que servir de materia concreta para el inicio del debate y la elaboración a llevar a los otros y en su momento a la opinión pública. Cuando se redactó se tuvieron presentes las características que sobre el Programa he escrito antes. Insisto que sólo es un material para comenzar. 
1. Salario Mínimo Interprofesional (SMI) de 1.000 euros al mes. Esta cantidad es exactamente el 72% de la media de los seis países de la UE que lo tienen más alto: Luxemburgo (1610 euros), Irlanda (1.462 euros), Holanda (1.357 euros), Bélgica (1336 euros), Francia (1321 euros), Gran Bretaña (1.148 euros)
2. Ninguna pensión por debajo del SMI.
3. Extensión y ampliación de la prestación por desempleo. Todo lo anterior puede servir también para abordar con presupuestos concretos la posibilidad de la Renta Básica.
4. Reforma Fiscal: progresividad, persecución del fraude fiscal, la economía sumergida y los paraísos fiscales. Revisión de la legislación sobre las Sociedades de Inversión de Capital Variable (SICAV). Dotar de infraestructuras de todo tipo a la Inspección de Fiscal de la Hacienda Pública.
5. Banca pública como corolario de la nacionalización de la banca privada y las cajas de ahorros.
6. Nacionalización de los sectores estratégicos de la economía. Ley sobre la Obsolescencia programada.
7. Desarrollo de los contenidos de los Títulos Preliminar y VII de la Constitución.
8. Control y democratización de los canales de distribución y comercialización del sector primario de la economía a fin de evitar situaciones de oligopolio que inciden negativamente sobre los precios pagados a los productores y sobre los precios pagados por los consumidores.
9. Efectiva separación entre las iglesias y el Estado.
10. Reforma del Sistema Electoral en el sentido de implantar otro proporcional, con las CCAA como circunscripción y un colegio nacional de restos.

Anguita presenta su manifiesto para regenerar la democracia - Público.es

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## pepinox (21 Oct 2012)

Qué hilo tan patético, y tan mediocre.

O sea que Anguita no puede transitar desde una juventud católico-falangista hacia el comunismo, pero por ejemplo Fedeguico sí puede transitar desde una juventud maoísta hacia el neoliberalismo nacionalespañolista.

Y ¡oh!, Anguita se iba de vacaciones a Rumanía y a Bulgaria, joder qué crimen, que le corten la cabeza. Habrase visto qué desfachatez.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Oct 2012)

> Lo que escribes no es posible rebatirlo, ni apenas leerlo, dada su desmesurada extensión. Supongo que por eso postéas semejantes ladrillos.



Pedazo de argumento: como tiene más de diez líneas, no se puede rebatir.

Verá, la gente instruida ha rebatido tochos de mil páginas, si no puede con media página de un foro, quizás debería de volver a preescolar, porque le falta un hervor. O dos.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (22 Oct 2012)

Julio Anguita es el único político que haya visto que diga que es un duelo entre los ricos y los pobres, eso es la humanidad


----------



## DRAGONBLADE (22 Oct 2012)

UNo. Anguita es austero, sus hechos lo demuestran

Dos. Que lleve un arma por ser personaje publico, no quiere decir que tiene que ir sin escolta y desarmado. John lenon esta muerto por ser publico y desarmado.

Tres. El gran TRevijano es un granuja, y los demas politicos de España... tambien.

Cuatro. a su edad y jodido de salud como esta, no aspira mas que al bien de los españoles por medio de un bloque social que contrareste el poder politico,sicario del gran capital de los acreedores, dicese F M I, BCE , etc, etc

Quinto, he leido el tocho y aunque no te guste Julio Anguita, es el politico mas entero y sincero del panorama de granujas que hay hoy en dia.

y Sexto, nunca digas que tienes 135 de C.I. , si vas a cargar contra alguien que no caiga facilmente. Ya que los que te lean encontraran errores como los que te han encontrado y haras el ridiculo.


Te animo a seguir en esta linea Arendiano o cmo sea ese nick tan chungo. Me gusta que saques todos los datos para contextualizar tus opiniones. 
Aun asi, se mas breve, no hace falta aburrir a la gente para sacar una critica inteligente.
Si no sabes , yo te enseño! ...xDD


PD: tener un C.I. de 135 o superior, no indica que tus opiniones sean mas validas. Tenemos autistas con supercerebros, y casos como tu, superdotados que al igual que Nicola Tesla murieron virgenes y en compañia de una paloma.....

Un saludo y animo, solo es una critica... pero te aprecio en su justa medida.. xDD ;-P


----------



## Kaplan (22 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> *Dice usted del señor García-Trevijano:*
> 
> -El corresponsal del periódico de los sindicatos verticales recogía las palabras de un guineano, *quien aseguró en la ONU que el 26 de mayo *anterior habían sido citados varios participantes en la Conferencia Constitucional en un despacho situado en el paseo de l*a Castellana 106, "para ponernos sobre la mesa 216.000 pesetas, con objeto de que boicoteásemos la Conferencia”.* Esta acusación la hicieron *Saturnino Ibongo y Atanasio Ndongo, ambos del MONALIGE y los dos asesinados unos meses más tarde por el ya presidente Macías.*
> 
> ...



Respecto al asunto de Guinea, tenga la decencia -al menos- de leerse lo que en su día respondió el difamado para defenderse de las calumnias:

http://garciatrevijano.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/toda_la_verdad.pdf

Prueba de que efectivamente se trató de una difamación es que se conjuraron en ella desde franquistas al PSOE, pasando ahora por partidarios de IU, y hasta ilustres del PP, como Herrero de Miñón, autor de la constitución que finalmente se impuso en Guinea.


----------



## glacierre (22 Oct 2012)

Anguita, que personaje tan horrible. Despues de ser alcalde, diputado, secretario general del tercer partido del pais... renuncia a los privilegios castuzos que legalmente le correspondian. A este no le hemos visto por el consejo de administracion de Endesa o de Centaur. Rapido coloco a su familia en empresas con adjudicaciones millonarias de tal o cual ayuntamiento o diputacion controlada por IU, o en el parlamento europeo a cobrar dietas... ah no, su hijo se hizo reportero de guerra (amasando millones, seguro) y la palmo cubriendo la guerra de Irak.

Hay que ser muy *miserable* para olvidarse de todo esto pero fijarse en que vivia en un chalet con piscina.


----------



## donjuli2002_borrado (22 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Anguita sufre una angina de pecho posinfarto | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS[/INDENT][/INDENT]
> 
> Un paquete de Ducados cuesta 4.2€.
> 
> Luego *Anguita se fumaba... 12.6€ diarios, 378€ al mes, 4536€ anuales* :8:.



Aunque Julio Anguita no es santo de mi devocion por su deriva ciudadanista, tu eres un pagado de Libertad Digital enfermo

Y Mentiroso. 

En el año 1992 un paquete de Ducados costaba 87 pesetas, es decir 50 Cts. 

Deja de mentir, sinverguenza manipulador. 

El dia que los comunistas sean considerados como los nazis?

No, el dia que vosotros, los liberales seais considerados como los nazis por matar de hambre a 300 personas cada minuto. Genocidas, que vosotros si que sois unos genocidas, como los nazis.


----------



## t_chip (22 Oct 2012)

Marechal dijo:


> Pues yo me lo he leído rápidamente y la lectura se me ha hecho amena. Yo ya he sido criticado por poner "tochazos", "ladrillos", etc Esto es un foro serio. Si tu inteligencia no te llega para leer "ladrillos" vete a forocoches.
> 
> Tomo nota de que te consideras inteligente por leerte ese ladrillo. Yo no dejo de leerlo entero por no ser capaz de hacerlo, sinó porque la parte que he leido me parece demágógica y cogida con pinzas. Amén de conocer de sobra a Aynrandiano forilmente, como para saber que su obsesivo modo de tratar los temas no aporta mas que googleo sin ton ni son, que puede desarrollar cualquiera con mucho tiempo libre y que no sea tonto del todo.
> Tengo mejores asuntos en que invertir mi tiempo.
> ...



?Lo de insultar lo dices por mi¿



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Pedazo de argumento: como tiene más de diez líneas, no se puede rebatir.
> 
> A ver.... se puede rebatir hasta la biblia. Esto ES OBVIO, aunque parece que para ti no, habrá que hablarte mas claro: Entre 10 lineas y lo que escribe Ayn, hay puntos intermedios. La demagogia e ignorancia de sus textos es notoria. Yo me tomaba en serio a este forero hasta su post acerca de las motos, que es un tema que controlo exhaustivamente. Ahí me di cuenta de que es alguien muy muy aburrido, que invierte ingentes cantidades de tiempo que le sobra en goglear sobre los mas variopintos temas intentando sentar cátedra.
> 
> Verá, la gente instruida ha rebatido tochos de mil páginas, si no puede con media página de un foro, quizás debería de volver a preescolar, porque le falta un hervor. O dos.



Verá, y sin acritud, estoy, sin duda, mas instruido que usted. Puedo con lo que sea. Otra cosa es que el esfuerzo merezca la pena.
Y a preescolar no vuelvo, siga usted allí solo.


----------



## casasola (22 Oct 2012)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Aunque Julio Anguita no es santo de mi devocion por su deriva ciudadanista, tu eres un pagado de Libertad Digital enfermo
> 
> Y Mentiroso.
> 
> ...




*Como bien dices, clara táctica de Libertad Digital. Está dirigido para incautos de los que se dejan llevar por un titulo sensacionalista.* *Uno por uno, sus argumentos son de risas, “solo para palmeros” y gentes de mentes perezosas.* Es un insulto a los foristas y al foro, que lo lleva al nivel más inferior de foro coches y además totalmente gratuito. 

Una de las premisas del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” es precisamente esa, trabajar con las gentes de mentes perezosas, para que cualquier noticia sea contrastada e investiguen en el terreno en que se mueve quien da la misma y a que intereses sirve, quedándose con las fuentes que no los engañen. No es tan difícil descubrir a los intoxicadores. 
Por otra parte es muy contraproducente para sus intereses, porque suele despertar el interés de personas, que nunca les habían interesado la trayectoria del vecino de Córdoba, como han escrito ya en este hilo algunos foreros. 

Salud y Libertad


*Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 
Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.
Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.
Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 
Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Y Anguita lo volvió hacer, *inconmensurable*:



_*Inconmensurable*.
(Del lat. incommensurabĭlis).
1. adj. No conmensurable.
2. adj. Enorme, que por su gran magnitud no puede medirse._

Real Academia Española. Diccionario Usual.​
_conmensurable.
(Del lat. commensurabĭlis).
1. adj. Sujeto a medida o valuación.
2. adj. Mat. Se dice de las cantidades cuya razón es un número racional._

Real Academia Española. Diccionario Usual.​
Acaba usted de decir que USTED NO PUEDE VALORAR las reflexiones de Anguita, porque escapan a su entendimiento de usted (cosa que no me cuesta nada creer).

Parece que no habla usted de un líder político, si no de un santón religioso a quien se sigue ciegamente, que creo que eso es exactamente lo que es Anguita para ustedes:

[YOUTUBE]OzYIN44HCJ0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]demYdby12W8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2012)

donjuli2002 dijo:


> Aunque Julio Anguita no es santo de mi devocion por su deriva ciudadanista, tu eres un pagado de Libertad Digital enfermo
> 
> Y Mentiroso.
> 
> ...



En el 93 (año del infarto de Anguita) un paquete de ducados costaba 89 pesetas (0.53€):

ABC (Madrid) - 03/01/1993, p. 45 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

El SMI de 1993 era de 351€

Tabla Anual del Salario Mínimo Interprofesional.

Ergo Anguita se fumaba al mes (0.53x3)x30= 48€, o sea, 1/7 o un 14% del SMI medio de 1993.

El SMI del 2012 es de 641€. 

Ergo Anguita se fumaría la mitad del SMI a precios de Ducados de hoy.

*Gracias* por llevar mi atención hacia el hecho que una cajetilla de Ducados eera mucho más barata en 1993 que hoy. Como no he fumado nunca desconozco estas cosas. 

Corregiré mi texto. ANUNCIÓ QUE THANKEARÉ a todo el que me señale un error en mi texto y CORREGIRÉ EL ERROR que haya cometido sobre Julio Anguita. Mi objetivo no es "machacar" a Anguita ni a sus seguidores, sino LLEGAR A LA VERDAD. 



donjuli2002 dijo:


> El dia que los comunistas sean considerados como los nazis?
> 
> No, el dia que vosotros, los liberales seais considerados como los nazis por matar de hambre a 300 personas cada minuto. Genocidas, que vosotros si que sois unos genocidas, como los nazis.



Debemos de ser unos Genocidas particularmente incompetentes.

El capitalismo se originó en Inglaterra en el siglo XVIII, difundiéndose por todo el mundo a lo largo de los siglos XIX y XX.

Observe qué pasó con la población mundial en el período de expansión capitalista:







Si nuestro propósito era el "genocidio" la verdad es que somos un fracaso completo .


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Oct 2012)

> Verá, y sin acritud, estoy, sin duda, mas instruido que usted. Puedo con lo que sea. Otra cosa es que el esfuerzo merezca la pena.
> Y a preescolar no vuelvo, siga usted allí solo.



Está tan instruído que no es capaz de desmentir una investigación de tres horas en internet.

Mi sobrino de seis años lo haría mejor.


----------



## casasola (22 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _[
> 
> Parece que no habla usted de un líder político, si no de un santón religioso a quien se sigue ciegamente, que creo que eso es exactamente lo que es Anguita para ustedes:
> 
> _​



_

*Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder*, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

*Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 
Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.
Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.
Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 
Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!*

Salud y Libertad

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*_​


----------



## casasola (22 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En el 93 (año del infarto de Anguita) un paquete de ducados costaba 89 pesetas (0.53€):
> 
> ABC (Madrid) - 03/01/1993, p. 45 - ABC.es Hemeroteca
> 
> ...



*
25.000 niños mueren de hambre en el mundo cada día*

25.000 niños mueren de hambre en el mundo cada día « El Grito del Pueblo

Salud y libertad

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## Trollaco del copón (22 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> *
> 25.000 niños mueren de hambre en el mundo cada día*
> 
> 25.000 niños mueren de hambre en el mundo cada día « El Grito del Pueblo
> ...



La pizarra de Yuri: El pasado era una mierda.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Oct 2012)

> Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:
> 
> Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
> El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente.
> ...



Stalin también era un hombre espartano y austero hasta la médula. ¿Y? Eso no significa nada.



> 25.000 niños mueren de hambre en el mundo cada día
> 
> 25.000 niños mueren de hambre en el mundo cada día « El Grito del Pueblo
> 
> Salud y libertad



Por más que los capitalistas decimonónicos mereciesen morir de las peores formas posibles por sus múltiples atropellos, lo cierto es que en términos relativos, se muere de hambre menos gente hoy que hace trescientos años.


----------



## pepinox (22 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si nuestro propósito era el "genocidio" la verdad es que somos un fracaso completo .



¿"Nuestro"? ¿Tú eres un capitalista? ¿Qué capitales tienes? ¿O eres un mamporrero del capitalismo?

Si tus únicas rentas provienen de alquilar tu fuerza de trabajo, no eres un capitalista, sino un peón del capitalismo. Háztelo ver.


----------



## casasola (23 Oct 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Stalin también era un hombre espartano y austero hasta la médula. ¿Y? Eso no significa nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Por más que los capitalistas decimonónicos mereciesen morir de las peores formas posibles por sus múltiples atropellos, lo cierto es que en términos relativos, se muere de hambre menos gente hoy que hace trescientos años.




Ya! Pero después de que se habéis llevado unos cuantos años desacreditando a los políticos, afirmando interesadamente que todos eran iguales, que todos eran unos ladrones, por muchas tácticas de asustaviejas que utilicéis (Stalin, el marxismo, la masonería y la subversión) os va a ser imposible descreditarlo, incluso a pesar de la mierda que se estáis inventando, ya que la mentira tiene un efecto búmeran. 
Un político, que nunca se ha llevado nada, que no ha utilizado su influencia para colocar a los suyos (que tiene un hijo en paro, como todo hijo de vecino) y encima ha vivido por debajo de sus posibilidades, lo tenéis crudo. La coletilla de “El único político honrado que hay en España” ni si quiera los más mierdas, cuando el Frente salga adelante y se sientan amenazados, lograrán el objetivo de quitársela de encima, aunque van a intentarlo enfangando con mucho mas arte que el amigo AYN RANDiano2. 

Salud y Libertad


*Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 
Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.
Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.
Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 
Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!
*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## t_chip (23 Oct 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Está tan instruído que no es capaz de desmentir una investigación de tres horas en internet.
> 
> Mi sobrino de seis años lo haría mejor.



Enhorabuena a su sobrino, aprenda usted de él, y dejemé a mi en paz.

Ya he explicado que no voy a rebatir a Ayn y por que, si no lo entiende, yo no puedo hacer nada.

P.D. pregunte a su sobrino de usted.


----------



## casasola (23 Oct 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> Respecto al asunto de Guinea, tenga la decencia -al menos- de leerse lo que en su día respondió el difamado para defenderse de las calumnias:
> 
> http://garciatrevijano.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/toda_la_verdad.pdf
> 
> Prueba de que efectivamente se trató de una difamación es que se conjuraron en ella desde franquistas al PSOE, pasando ahora por partidarios de IU, y hasta ilustres del PP, como Herrero de Miñón, autor de la constitución que finalmente se impuso en Guinea.





Hombre, poner como prueba que todos los partidos estaban en contra suya… Los partidos en aquella época estaban vírgenes, excepto los que se formaron con gente del movimiento o ya eran castuzos todos los políticos. Por esa regla de tres, Julio Anguita debería de estar en un pedestal, ya que en el NO a Maastricht se quedó solo con el apoyo del PCE (incluso parte de IU, sindicatos mayoritarios, medios de comunicación al unísono…) se pusieron en su contra y lo llamaron de todo. Pero el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Hoy hasta el propio Felipe González ha escrito que se equivocó con Maastricht y el Euro al entrar de aquella manera. A buena hora mangas verdes.

Uf! Macías, Mario Conde, Sánchez Dragó, Intereconomía… (Amistades peligrosas) Esto huele un poquillo.

El tufillo de estas reuniones, con las altas alcurnia, saltándose al ciudadano, dice mucho de su talante. Si esto es democracia pura, permítame que prefiera la democracia obrera. Hay que ver lo que le gusta a este hombre encaramarse en las cúspides, nunca se le ve en la arena.

Flaco favor nos hace a los republicanos, mintiendo sobre los ferraris del rey, tanto en el número como a la propiedad. Suele pasarles mucho a los campeones. Ya sabemos de dónde toma referencia el amigo AYN RANDiano2 a la hora de manipular e inventar una información.

García Trevijano sacó a pasear los Ferraris del Rey

Salud y Libertad

*Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 
Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.
Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.
Vive como predica.
Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 
Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Oct 2012)

> Enhorabuena a su sobrino, aprenda usted de él, y dejemé a mi en paz.
> 
> Ya he explicado que no voy a rebatir a Ayn y por que, si no lo entiende, yo no puedo hacer nada.
> 
> P.D. pregunte a su sobrino de usted.



Huir a la francesa, además de poco educado y cobarde, es propio de mentes y espíritus inferiores.


----------



## t_chip (23 Oct 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Huir a la francesa, además de poco educado y cobarde, es propio de mentes y espíritus inferiores.




?No eras tú el que criticaba a los que insultaban, chiquitín¿

No entro al trapo, soy mas listo que usted y opino cuando y con quien quiero.

Inténtalo con tu sobrino.


P.D. Si te pica te rascas.:XX:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Oct 2012)

> ?No eras tú el que criticaba a los que insultaban, chiquitín¿
> 
> No entro al trapo, soy mas listo que usted y opino cuando y con quien quiero.
> 
> ...



No le he insultado, es usted quien se ha auto-adjudicado esa conducta.

Lo que demuestra su enorme raciocinio.


----------



## t_chip (23 Oct 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No le he insultado, es usted quien se ha auto-adjudicado esa conducta.
> 
> Lo que demuestra su enorme raciocinio.



Gracias, ha costado que reconozcas mi superioridad.
No te preocupes, con los años iras espabilando....no lo tienes todo perdido.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Oct 2012)

> Gracias, ha costado que reconozcas mi superioridad.
> No te preocupes, con los años iras espabilando....no lo tienes todo perdido.



Cierto, superé la fase socialista hace mucho, aunque algunos prefieren seguir en un mundo de fantasía sin tener que recurrir al crack.


----------



## Berebere (23 Oct 2012)

Los tochopost que abren el hilo no voy a entrar a analizarlos, porque me he leido detenidamente el primero y con eso ya tengo suficiente tiempo perdido.

Pero voy a resaltar la respuesta que da el autor a un comentario amable:



SURGE dijo:


> Excelente post AYN RANDiano2, como casi todos los suyos.



*Respuesta:*



> Tengo una curiosidad.
> 
> ¿Puede por favor decirme cuáles NO le gustan a usted de mis posts?.
> 
> ...



--------------

A mentes tan preclaras como las que circulan por aquí supongo que no tendré qué explicarles porqué es llamativa la respuesta, ni las cosas que evidencia.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Oct 2012)

La respuesta creo que es más una forma de pedir que le muestren sus errores para así mejorar.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (23 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> ...



Hola, yo también vengo a hablar de lo mío, del libro que me interesa. Así que también me animo a dejaros mi "tocho".

Si me permite le señalaré unos puntos, no como crítica, que también, sino por interés en que me resuelva mis dudas. Créame, soy 100% anti-liberal, aunque le cueste creerlo, igual de anti-liberal que de anti-marxista. Creo que en nuestra Historia y Tradición está el mejor ejemplo de cómo una Sociedad puede funcionar sin Estatismo y a su vez priorizar el bien común. Sería adaptar lo viejo a los nuevos tiempos (sin casta política).

Opino que el bien común debe ir paralelo al respeto de la propiedad privada y las libertades de la Sociedad, Familias, individuos, vamos, soy anti-estatista. Más Sociedad y menos Estado, un Estado como dueño absoluto de nuestros destinos solo puede ser defendido por liberticidas. Nada temo más en esta vida que la tiranía de un Estado,
*
Salario Mínimo Interprofesional (SMI) de 1.000 euros al mes. 
iNinguna pensión por debajo del SMI.
Extensión y ampliación de la prestación por desempleo. *

¿Me puede indicar usted a qué se refiere exactamente el Sr. Anguita cuando afirma que en España sobra dinero para realizar su "programa", vamos, que éste no se quede simplemente en buenas intenciones? Disculpe, pero yo no comparto su afición por la utopía. La comparativa de SMI con otras naciones europeas, cuyas circunstancias distan mucho de ser las españolas, raya el _"infantilismo demagógico"_ como argumento, al menos si se es consciente de la realidad económica de nuestro País. Ojalá fuera posible...

Responda, sin ambigüedades, por favor; una Familia española que posee digamos, entre 100.000-500.000€, de capital en un Banco/Caja, por citarle un ejemplo ¿debe temer que se disponga de su capital como medio de sufragar las ideas del Sr. Anguita, ya sea de un modo u otro? Existen muchos modos de expolio, también totales y parciales. Haciendo un análisis de los recursos de nuestra Nación no me salen las cuentas si no es "asaltando" el ahorro de los españoles, condenar al ahorrador a financiar el tinglado. Además de asfixiar vía impuestos, aún más, a las Familias que se mantienen a flote y cuyos ingresos sean considerados "pecado" para los dogmas marxistas.

Comprenda que sean muchas las Familias que teman la afición de los marxistas por "robar al prójimo". Algo muy diferente que defender el bien común, son conceptos distintos, aunque usted pueda confundirlos.

*Efectiva separación entre las iglesias y el Estado.*

En este punto me extenderé, para mí como católica, española y contribuyente es un factor prioritario. El significado que posee el laicismo, económico/social, merma su auto-otorgada mayoría de un modo drástico. Siento decirle que si individualizamos las declaraciones conjuntas cerca de 10 millones de contribuyentes hemos puesto una "x" en la casilla de la Iglesia, una inmensa mayoría por nuestra Fe, también somos Iglesia, españoles y contribuyentes, y otros por simpatías y reconocimiento. Millones de españoles que sentimos no podernos sumar a su proyecto. 

Por cierto, el título de "iglesias", equiparando la Fe católica (nuestra Tradición, millones de católicos españoles), a otras confesiones minoritarias y/o ajenas a nuestra Tradición católica, es un mal chiste. Es similar a decir que el _"Partido_ _de la hortaliza"_ compuesto por mil amigos debe poseer el mismo peso en un Estado que el _PPSOE_, o que una minoría pintoresca lo tenga respecto a un colectivo de millones de españoles. Esto es España, repasen la Historia y nuestra Tradición, sí, ésa que tanto odian y se empeñan en destruir. Me temo que lo que ustedes persiguen es esto, haga click:



Spoiler



Pablo Iglesias, fundador de Partido Socialista Obrero Español lo explica sin pelos en la lengua... continuidad histórica.

*"Queremos la muerte de la Iglesia… para ello educamos a los hombres, y así les quitamos la conciencia**…* No combatimos a los frailes para ensalzar a los curas. Nada de medias tintas. Queremos que desaparezcan los unos y los otros”. Esto lo dijo en el VI Congreso del PSOE en Gijón y lo recoge Luis Gómez Llorente en su libro Aproximación a la historia del socialismo español hasta 1921, Cuadernos para el Dialogo, Madrid,1972, página 169.


Una vez privada la Iglesia de su financiación (conciertos y exenciones fiscales) ¿se hará cargo el Estado de lo que le señalaré más abajo, sustituyendo las infraestructuras de la Iglesia, y su voluntariado por funcionarios? Entienda que sin financiación no resulta posible mantener la Obra Social, o eso o miles de niños, ancianos, discapacitados, etc ... se quedarán en la calle y sin atención, porque ustedes los progres a su casa no se los van a llevar ¿verdad?

¿En su proyecto no dicen nada acerca de dejar de financiar/subvencionar colectivos como; Sindicatos, Partidos políticos, feministas, homosexuales, Memoria Histórica, Ideología de género, cine español, Día del Orgullo Gay, clínicas abortivas (vaya negocio progre, deberías abrir un hilo, Ayn, fliparías), y un larguísimo etc, de chupópteros? Vamos, lo que viene a ser el tinglado progre que mantenemos todos, también los católicos, (sí, esos a quiénes nos niegan el derecho a financiar a la Iglesia con nuestros impuestos a la vez que nos obligan a financiar su tinglado). 

Con la diferencia que nuestra Iglesia lo revierte en el bien común, los otros en sus bolsillos y/o intereses. Somos legión las Familias católicas, muchas de las cuales lejos de ser una carga para el Estado, ya que nuestra Educación, Sanidad, etc, es privada, y no tenemos la mala costumbre de parasitar subsidiados, mantenemos este chiringuito con nuestros impuestos y también somos Iglesia, Exigimos que la Iglesia reciba la parte del pastel que no comemos, que aún así sería mucho menor de la que nos correspondería. O esto o la alternativa sería liberalismo para todo y para todos. Ya sabríamos como financiar a nuestra Iglesia con lo que nos ahorraríamos en mantener vuestro "negocio". O mamamos todos, los católicos y nuestros intereses también, de la teta de Papá Estado, o no mama nadie, miren qué fácil de entender.

Se lo voy a explicar de un modo que usted lo entienda; mientras los católicos no podamos decidir a dónde y a quién van nuestros impuesto, ustedes tampoco, y queremos financiar a nuestra Iglesia. Si su anticlericalismo no los cegara serían conscientes que los acuerdos Iglesia/Estado son beneficiosos para ambos, las cifras hablan por sí solas.

Prueben a calcular lo que supondría sustituir a la Iglesia por el Estado (infraestructuras, funcionarios, etc, sustituyendo al voluntariado y religiosos católicos, etc), que para eso estamos en un Foro de Economía. La Iglesia y el Estado español están condenados a entenderse, ya que insisto, este acuerdo es beneficioso para ambos. 

El coste de estos servicios al Estado le costaría tres veces más que a la Iglesia, debido a diversos factores, el primero el altruismo de Religiosos y voluntarios.

*La Iglesia española mantiene todo esto:*
_
5.141 Centros de enseñanza y 990.774 alumnos: ahorran al Estado 3 millones de euros por centro al año. 

107 hospitales: ahorran al Estado 50 millones de euros por hospital al año. 

1.004 centros asistenciales con 51.312 camas entre ambulatorios, dispensarios, asilos, centros de minusválidos, de transeúntes y de enfermos terminales de SIDA: ahorran al Estado 4 millones de euros por centro al año. 

Gasto de Caritas al año: 155 millones de euros, salidos del bolsillo de los cristianos españoles. (2/3 del su presupuesto es privado), el otro tercio, que no está incluido, público.

Gasto de Manos Unidas: 43 millones de euros, salidos del mismo bolsillo, una cantidad 10 veces mayor que el 0,2% -España no da el aún el prometido 0,7%- programado en los presupuestos generales del Estado para promoción del tercer mundo este año. 

Gasto de las Obras Misionales Pontificias (Domund): 21 millones de euros, cinco veces mayor que el ya mencionado 0,2 %, ¿Imaginan de dónde sale? 

365 Centros de reeducación social para personas marginadas, tales como ex-prostitutas, ex-presidiarios y ex-toxicómanos: 53.140 personas atendidas. Ahorran al Estado, medio millón de euros por centro. 

937 orfanatos, que atienden a 10.835 niños abandonados, Ahorran al Estado 100.000 euros por centro 

147 países donde están cerca de 18.000 sacerdotes, religiosos, religiosas y 
seglares en misión (ustedes que son de Izquierdas y "solidarios", sabrán valorar mejor que nadie la dedicación de estos hombres y mujeres, pertenecientes a la Iglesia española), hacia los parias de la tierra.

Más de 500.000 católicos españoles colaboran con alguna ONG católica,.

El 80 % del gasto de conservación y mantenimiento del Patrimonio histórico-artístico eclesiástico (calculen ustedes los ingresos por turismo que supone este Patrimonio, como lo supone la Semana Santa, etc...)_

Lo que la Iglesia ahorra al Estado - ReL

Sostener al Clero y a sus Ministros. Hay cerca de 20.000 sacerdotes seculares 
en España, 10 millones de españoles, contribuyentes, que acudimos a Misa cada domingo, nuestros Sacerdotes realizan una labor social y pastoral enorme. Y miren este, mi País, sostiene y mantiene a cientos de miles, millones de vagos, con nuestros impuestos, de los católicos, incluida toda la fauna/chusma política de Izquierdas, y demás parásitos progres. Ni citaré lo que supone/significa la Iglesia en nuestra Tradición/Costumbres y su labor, bautizos, matrimonios, comuniones, funerales ... 

Por un lado, el voluntariado católico genera millones de horas de servicio prácticamente gratis, por otro lado, el clero diocesano genera millones de horas en atención pastoral y social con un sueldo mínimo. Un Sacerdote cobra entre 600 y 800 euros de media (depende de la diócesis), y un Obispo es básicamente, un «mileurista». Los donativos de los fieles suponen el 40% del sostenimiento de parroquias y diócesis: la «crucecita» sólo aporta un 20% del sostenimiento básico.

Respecto a las acusaciones de que la Iglesia es rica, ambiciosa, y puede mantenerse sola; hagan click, obras son amores y no utopías ni buenas razones (ya le dije que venía a hablar de mi libro, a mi libre albedrío):

_


Spoiler



¿Con qué y quiénes cree la gente que se mantiene todo esto? La Iglesia posee la obligación de generar riqueza/ingresos para emplearlos en su Obra Social. Obra con la que palia las miserias que asolan el planeta, ya que los los progres ni están, ni se les espera, (una cosa es predicar, y otra muy distinta dar trigo, señores progres) ... acerca del ingente número de religiosos y voluntarios católicos en todo el planeata, ni me molestaré en explicárselo, 


En total tenemos que la Iglesia administra un total de 67.264 escuelas maternas frecuentadas por 6.386.497 alumnos; 91.694 escuelas primarias por 29.800.338 alumnos; 41.210 institutos secundarios por 16.778.633 alumnos. Además sigue 1.894.148 jóvenes de las escuelas superiores y 2.837.370 estudiantes universitarios. Los institutos de beneficencia y asistencia administrados en el mundo por la Iglesia comprenden: 5.378 hospitales , 18.088 dispensarios, 521 leproserías, 15.448 casas para ancianos, enfermos crónicos y minusválidos, 9.376 orfanatos, 11.555 jardines de infancia; 13.599 consultorios matrimoniales, 33.146 centros de educación o reeducación social y 10.356 instituciones de otros tipos.

La Iglesia Católica en África

La Iglesia sostiene en este continente:

12.496 Escuelas maternas 
33.263 Escuelas primarias 
9.838 Escuelas secundarias
1.074 Hospitales
5.373 Dispensarios 
186 Leproserías
753 Casas para ancianos, enfermos crónicos, minusválidos
979 Orfanatos
1.997 Jardines de infancia
1.590 Consultorios matrimoniales
2.947 Centros de educación o reeducación.
1.279 Otras instituciones

La Iglesia Católica en América

La Iglesia sostiene en este continente:

15.788 Escuelas maternas 
22.562 Escuelas primarias 
11.053 Escuelas secundarias
1.669 Hospitales
5.663 Dispensarios 
38 Leproserías
3.839 Casas para ancianos, enfermos crónicos, minusválidos
2.463 Orfanatos
3.715 Jardines de infancia
4.827 Consultorios matrimoniales
13.652 Centros de educación o reeducación.
4.239 Otras instituciones

La Iglesia Católica en Asia

La Iglesia sostiene en este continente:

13.683 Escuelas maternas 
15.698 Escuelas primarias 
9.298 Escuelas secundarias
1.102 Hospitales
3.532 Dispensarios 
293 Leproserías
2.095 Casas para ancianos, enfermos crónicos, minusválidos
3.367 Orfanatos
3.211 Jardines de infancia
969 Consultorios matrimoniales
5.379 Centros de educación o reeducación.
1.870 Otras instituciones

La Iglesia Católica en Europa

La Iglesia sostiene en este continente:

23.602 Escuelas maternas 
17.222 Escuelas primarias 
10.338 Escuelas secundarias
1.363 Hospitales
2.947 Dispensarios 
3 Leproserías
8.271 Casas para ancianos, enfermos crónicos, minusválidos
2.480 Orfanatos
2.524 Jardines de infancia
5.919 Consultorios matrimoniales
10.576 Centros de educación o reeducación.
2.761 Otras instituciones

La Iglesia Católica en Oceanía

La Iglesia sostiene en este continente:

1.695 Escuelas maternas 
2.949 Escuelas primarias 
683 Escuelas secundarias
170 Hospitales
573 Dispensarios 
1 Leproserías
490 Casas para ancianos, enfermos crónicos, minusválidos
87 Orfanatos
108 Jardines de infancia
294 Consultorios matrimoniales
592 Centros de educación o reeducación.
207 Otras instituciones


_
Matizaré dos puntos:

1) 2/3 de la financiación de Cáritas proviene de Fondos privados, las infrastructuras y gastos corrientes corren por parte de la Iglesia, el voluntariado es católico, esto como respuesta al mantra de que Cáritas la pagan los progres. Cáritas es Iglesia.

Financiación

2) Una plaza en un centro de Enseñanza pública cuesta al Estado entorno a los 7.000€, una plaza en un centro concertado sobre 3.000. En ambos casos los escolares son hijos de contribuyentes, por lo tanto tienen el mismo derecho a que el Estado revierta sus impuestos en la Educación de sus hijos. En el segundo caso le ahorran al Estado 4.000€ por hijo/año. A no ser que ustedes penalicen la libertad de los padres para elegir la educación de sus hijos (y esto les convertiría en ".......", tiene un nombre ), objetivamente lejos de considerarlo un privilegio se debe considerar como una suerte para el Estado/Arcas públicas.

Sobre los demás puntos ni opinaré, para qué, si es Socialismo de toda la vida. Pero expondré una idea para que sea analizada en su laboratorio de ideas, ésta; "todos los españoles deberíamos tener derecho a ser felices, por Ley" ¿a qué es chula? Papá Estado nos haría muy "felices".

Espero haberme explicado bien. Un saludo.

Nota, buen hilo, AYN RANDiano2, yo no valoro a los foreros por su ideario, sino por lo que me aportan, aportan al Foro, y a pesar de discrepar de tus exposiciones innumerables veces, se agradecen tus aportaciones, críticas, reflexiones, el trabajo tanto de tiempo como intelectual, además de tu educación.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2012)

La sección _Anguita Hekonomista_ me está creciendo hasta extremos absurdos... me temo que voy atener que hacer un _spin off_ de esa sección en un NUEVO HILO _*(Hilo II desmontando a Anguita*_... menos mal que no tengo material para hacer 6 hilos como los Anto motos -ver firma).

Es fascinante... las ideas financiero/empresariales de Anguita creo poder demostrar que son son las de... _*Ruíz Mateos*_.







...aunque Anguita mismo probablemente desconozca esto.

Ruíz Mateos usaba Bancos de Rumasa (pre 1983) para financiar actividades de empresas de Rumasa, actividades que ningún banco independiente financiaría. 

Ruíz Mateos tenía como leit motiv de Rumasa "crear puestos de trabajo"

Anguita pretende usar Banca Pública para financiar Empresas públicas. empresas que ningún banco independiente está financiando.

Anguita quiere "crear puestos de trabajo".​
Un Comunista queriendo repetir "trucos" de Ruizma padre. Cosas veredes.



t_chip dijo:


> Ayn....?has vuelto olvidar tomarte la medicación¿
> 
> Lo que escribes no es posible rebatirlo, ni apenas leerlo, dada su desmesurada extensión



¿Se confiesa usted _incapaz_ de leer un texto que se lee en 20 minutos?.

¿Qué hace entonces comentando nada?.

Tómese su medicación contra el Trastorno de Déficit de Atención y déjenos en paz.



t_chip dijo:


> Gracias, ha costado que reconozcas mi superioridad.
> No te preocupes, con los años iras espabilando....no lo tienes todo perdido.



Dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces.

Presume de "superioridad" quien no ha aportado nada al hilo.



casasola dijo:


> *Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder*, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa





Sin comentarios.



casasola dijo:


> ...por muchas tácticas de asustaviejas que utilicéis...Stalin, el marxismo...os va a ser imposible descreditarlo, incluso a pesar de la mierda que se estáis inventando



Perdona: Que Anguita es Comunista, marxista, leninista y gramsciano no es una "táctica asustaviejas". LO DICE ÉL.

¿Y que "mierda" me estoy inventando?. No he afirmado ningún hecho que no pueda documentar.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Stalin también era un hombre espartano y austero hasta la médula



























Stalin's Car Up For Sale - Luxury News from Luxury Insider







Travelling To The Past | English Russia



















The Bunker for Stalin | English Russia

Stalin Bunker Tour, Stalin Bunker, Bunker of Stalin (Moscow), Secret Bunker Moscow

Esto no es un palacio: Es UN BUNKER :8::8::8: .de los años 1930...un Búnker revestido de mármol y con la amplitud de una pista de baile.

Comparar con el de Churchill, por ejemplo:







Churchill War Rooms

En el de Chruchill he estado (recomendado 100%, está en Londres). Es el sitio más estrecho, oscuro y mal ventilado que se pueda imaginar. Churchill era un "burgués" y se pasó la guerra enterrado en ese agujero. El "proletario" Stalin mandaba a sus hombres a morir desde un palacete revestido de mármol rosa. 



sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> haver haver cuentanos que te a hecho Anguita...porque para que te tomes tanto interes en el habra alguna cosita mas



Yo _creía_ en Anguita a finales de los 80-principios de los 90. Era uno de mis _referentes_. Por eso escribo este hilo, que para mí es como enterrar intelectualmente el cadáver momificado de un ser querido muerto hace mucho tiempo.

Es el problema de _creer_. Con las limitadas herramientas intelectuales a mi disposición hace 25 años _creer _en Anguita (alguien que habla tan bien y con tanto convencimiento) era mucho más fácil que analizar críticamente lo que decía. Me temo que un porcentaje no desdeñable de seguidores de Anguita están en mi situación de hace 25 años (luego están los _irreductibles_, pero a esos da igual lo que les digas).

No hago hilo parecido sobre Aznar o Fraga porque jamás he creído en ellos: Desde el primer día me fueron repulsivos.


----------



## pepinox (23 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hago hilo parecido sobre Aznar o Fraga porque jamás he creído en ellos: Desde el primer día me fueron repulsivos.



Joder, macho, cómprate una vida o algo.


----------



## waukegan (24 Oct 2012)

_Juau_, vaya hilo más currado. Este podría considerarse el mayor monumento al Ad Hominem jamás creado en el foro. ¿Estás jubilado o eres forero profesional?

Honestamente, no veo el punto. En el foro se discute y comenta lo que Anguita dice, y de lo que yo he oido algunas cosas me parecen muy coherentes. Lo demás tiene poca relevancia

Es como si en vez de discutir lo que dice Ayn Rand, nos ponemos hablar de su vida y milagros (y vaya que hizo milagros la señora, aunque en caso de abrir un hilo similar no se si sería adecuado titularlo "Desmontando a Ayn Rand" o "_Montando a Ayn Rand_").

Las fotos de Stalin te han quedado chulas. Deberías poner unas pocas de Hitler y dibujos de Satanás también


----------



## Jeon JI (24 Oct 2012)

A veces pienso que los mas fanaticos foristas de uno u otro extremo,son trolls del lado contrario al que presumen


----------



## Berebere (24 Oct 2012)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La respuesta creo que es más una forma de pedir que le muestren sus errores para así mejorar.



Pues no sé qué decirte. Con casi 11.000 post, que alguien pregunte cuáles de ellos no le gustan y porqué... es más bien carne de psiquiátrico.


----------



## t_chip (24 Oct 2012)

Berebere dijo:


> Pues no sé qué decirte. Con casi 11.000 post, que alguien pregunte cuáles de ellos no le gustan y porqué... es más bien carne de psiquiátrico.




Amén de que, si quiere mejorar, que estudie filosofía o lo que le salga, pero que no pretenda que los demás le hagamos el trabajo sucio de leernos sus tochos criticamente y revelarle sus defectos a este Sheldon Cooper de vía estrecha.

Yo ya le he dicho que mejoraría mucho no saltándose dosis de su medicación, pero no parece haberle hecho gracia.

Yo creo que a este le da envidia Anguita.....que a él si le hagan caso y eso.


----------



## Kaplan (24 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> La coletilla de “El único político honrado que hay en España” ni si quiera los más mierdas, cuando el Frente salga adelante y se sientan amenazados, lograrán el objetivo de quitársela de encima, aunque van a intentarlo enfangando con mucho mas arte que el amigo AYN RANDiano2.



Al hablar de cuando 'el Frente salga adelante y se sientan amenazados' siento cierto desasosiego y no entiendo muy bien esa amenaza que ha de sentir quien critica en buena lid a un personaje político. ¿Esa amenaza que sentirán es física?¿serán represaliados o eliminados físicamente los opositores al Frente -_los más mierdas_, que dices-? ¿Tendremos que abandonar el país?

Esas frases 'cuando el Frente triunfe' me apestan a _guerracivilismo_. Referirte a los contrarios a Anguita como _mierdas_ no es aceptable.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Cierto, superé la fase socialista hace mucho, aunque algunos prefieren seguir en un mundo de fantasía sin tener que recurrir al crack.



Creo que esa 'fase' socialista es común a todas las personas debido al atractivo aparente de renunciar a tu responsabilidad e iniciativa como individuo para depender de un Estado que te dirija. Rechazarla es una cuestión de tiempo y de madurez. En cambio, seguir defendiendo esas ideas pasados los años es un mal síntoma de que intelectual o moralmente algo falla.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo _creía_ en Anguita a finales de los 80-principios de los 90. Era uno de mis _referentes_. Por eso escribo este hilo, que para mí es como enterrar intelectualmente el cadáver momificado de un ser querido muerto hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> Es el problema de _creer_. Con las limitadas herramientas intelectuales a mi disposición hace 25 años _creer _en Anguita (alguien que habla tan bien y con tanto convencimiento) era mucho más fácil que analizar críticamente lo que decía. Me temo que un porcentaje no desdeñable de seguidores de Anguita están en mi situación de hace 25 años (luego están los _irreductibles_, pero a esos da igual lo que les digas).



Realmente Anguita es un personaje con gran magnetismo y carisma: tiene una afectación y una pausa al hablar que pueden ser interpretadas como la seguridad intelectual de creer cierto lo que dice y una templanza deseable. El problema es quedarse con la forma -tan atractiva- y no escrutar el fondo, tan hueco y tan plagado de los siempre tópicos lugares comunes que maneja.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es fascinante... las ideas financiero/empresariales de Anguita creo poder demostrar que son son las de... _*Ruíz Mateos*_.
> 
> 
> Ruíz Mateos tenía como leit motiv de Rumasa "crear puestos de trabajo"
> ...



Brutal. 

jojo:XX::XX::XX:jojo si claro, se han copiado las ideas, deben ser las dos unicas personas en el mundo cuyo "truco" es "crear puestos de trabajo..."

Un trabajo fino Radyano....


----------



## Shureño (24 Oct 2012)

No he leído todo pero si estoy de acuerdo con casi todo.

Es un ignorante de teoría económica, y de toda la economía en general, pero que pretende dar clase. Su conocimiento viene de la ignorancia, él no sabe que no sabe nada. No dista mucho de un economista de bar con buena facilidad de palabra.


----------



## casasola (25 Oct 2012)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Hola, yo también vengo a hablar de lo mío, del libro que me interesa. Así que también me animo a dejaros mi "tocho".




Anguita cuando dice de donde sacar el dinero, habla de las grandes fortunas, de Botín, González… De la lucha contra el fraude fiscal. Así que sus quinién no corre peligro.

Aquí hay unos cuantos vídeos por si lo quiere escuchar de primera mano:

soníos negros - YouTube

En estos vídeos habla también de las subvenciones a los sindicatos, partidos, empresarios… Lo que no sé qué pinta meter a la iglesia católica con la suerte de los agente sociales. Había un acuerdo con la santa sede que la misma dejaría de percibir dinero del estado y que se han saltado a la torera.

En cuanto a lo de los cristianos o de los que se dicen como tal, la verdad es que son pocos los que viven como predican.
No creo que sea de muy cristiano, preocuparse por los que tienen en el banco de 100.000 a 500.000 euros, mientras hay más de dos millones de familias que no tienen ningún tipo de ingreso y el drama que supone para cada uno de sus miembros, desahucios, miseria, problemas psicológicos… “Hay de aquel que come pan de mano ajena, siempre mirando a la cara por si las ponen, mala o buena”. Más los indigentes…

Yo no soy cristiano, pero la verdad de lo que me contaron de Jesús y su doctrina (muy parecida a lo que predica el comunismo, por cierto) excepto algunos cristianos de base y los curas obreros que en alguna época proliferaron (García Salve, Diamantino García, José Antonio Casasola…) pocos viven como predicaba el que murió en la cruz y pocos viven como predican. Por cierto que hablaba siempre de los pobres, nunca se preocupó por los de aquí ($).
Para las demás retahílas en esta página web y para el que quiera contrastar hay algunos argumentos en contra de lo aquí dicho:

El observatorio del laicismo y Europa Laica - Opinamos

Salud y Libertad


*Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 
Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.
Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.
Vive como predica.
Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 
Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y libertad


----------



## casasola (25 Oct 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> Al hablar de cuando 'el Frente salga adelante y se sientan amenazados' siento cierto desasosiego y no entiendo muy bien esa amenaza que ha de sentir quien critica en buena lid a un personaje político. ¿Esa amenaza que sentirán es física?¿serán represaliados o eliminados físicamente los opositores al Frente -_los más mierdas_, que dices-? ¿Tendremos que abandonar el país?
> 
> Esas frases 'cuando el Frente triunfe' me apestan a _guerracivilismo_. Referirte a los contrarios a Anguita como _mierdas_ no es aceptable.




Lo único que me refiero, con lo de “cuando el Frente triunfe”, es simplemente a que está en fase de formación. Cuando estén todas las asambleas constituidas y empiece a funcionar en serio y se logre convencer a un buen número de ciudadanos para que luchen por un mundo mejor, “los mercados” se sentirán amenazados por el programa que se consensue con la gente. Volverán a hacer los mismo que ya hicieron cuando IU alcanzó 21 diputados, podrán todos sus recursos para intentar desacreditarlo, con calumnias y mentiras, entre ellos “los más mierdas” (Mass Media o Medios de Comunicación).

No sé si esas alusiones al guerra civilismo, al victimismo es un adelanto de lo que te cuento que va a suceder o bien que no me he sabido explicar. Si es lo segundo te pido disculpas, pero como ya he dicho alguna vez, mi nivel cultural es de graduado escolar sacado en formación permanente de adultos. No doy para más.

En cuanto a criticarlo con buena lid… Aquí se ha mentido tela, hasta en cosas intrascendentes como en la edad.

Salud y Libertad

*Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!


*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Anguita cuando dice de donde sacar el dinero, habla de las grandes fortunas, de Botín, González… De la lucha contra el fraude fiscal. Así que sus quinién no corre peligro



Las grandes fortunas estarían fuera del alcance de Anguita: Tendrían tiempo de sobra para sacar dinero al extranjero antes de que Anguita (o sus acólitos) tomasen el poder.


----------



## Kaplan (25 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Lo único que me refiero, con lo de “cuando el Frente triunfe”, es simplemente a que está en fase de formación. Cuando estén todas las asambleas constituidas y empiece a funcionar en serio y se logre convencer a un buen número de ciudadanos para que luchen por un mundo mejor, “los mercados” se sentirán amenazados por el programa que se consensue con la gente. Volverán a hacer los mismo que ya hicieron cuando IU alcanzó 19 diputados, podrán todos sus recursos para intentar desacreditarlo, con calumnias y mentiras, entre ellos “los más mierdas” (Mass Media o Medios de Comunicación).
> 
> No sé si esas alusiones al guerra civilismo, al victimismo es un adelanto de lo que te cuento que va a suceder o bien que no me he sabido explicar. Si es lo segundo te pido disculpas, pero como ya he dicho alguna vez, mi nivel cultural es de graduado escolar sacado en formación permanente de adultos. No doy para más.



Disculpa, no entendí que te referías a los medios de comunicación. Retiro lo dicho sobre cómo definías a los contrarios a las tesis de Anguita.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> No he leído todo pero si estoy de acuerdo con casi todo.
> 
> Es un ignorante de teoría económica, y de toda la economía en general, pero que pretende dar clase. Su conocimiento viene de la ignorancia, él no sabe que no sabe nada. No dista mucho de un economista de bar con buena facilidad de palabra.



Es peor aún que eso.

El "Economista de bar" en alguna parte de su mente SABE QUE NO SABE de Economía.

Anguita SÍ SABE DE ECONOMÍA... MARXISTA, que es como saber muchísimo de Medicina... curandera. De ahí la cita del primer post del hilo:

_Anguita es un curandero que cree en sus propias pócimas. Son los curanderos más peligrosos de todos, porque realmente se creen que pueden curar. Su "integridad" es un peligro para ellos mismos y para los demás. Los curanderos que saben que son estafadores al menos conocen sus propios límites._​
Es mejor ser un ignorante antes que estar atragantado de "conocimientos" erróneos. Es mejor no tener ningún GPS a tener un GPS del cual te fías pero que te indique erróneamente dónde estas. *Este último es el caso de Anguita*.



t_chip dijo:


> Yo creo que a este le da envidia Anguita.....que a él si le hagan caso y eso.



Al Papa le hacen aún más caso que a Anguita:







¿Tiene Anguita _envidia_ del Papa?. 

Ay mi madre, que "te hagan caso" como criterio de "éxito existencial". Cosas veredes. 

¿Cuánta gente _"le hace caso"_ a Anguita?. ¿No ha visto usted el batacazo del año 2000 de IU estando Anguita de _Gran Timonel_ de IU?:









waukegan dijo:


> _Juau_, vaya hilo más currado. Este podría considerarse el mayor monumento al Ad Hominem jamás creado en el foro. ¿Estás jubilado o eres forero profesional?



Otro que NO sabe qué significa _"ad hominem"_.

_Ad hominem_ sería decir (me invento 2 ficciones) _"a Anguita le huelen los pies"_ o _"Anguita se emborracha cuando está sólo en casa"_. 

Decir _"Anguita dijo tal en 1989"_ o _"Anguita se autocontradijo así en 1993"_ NO es un ad hominem, sino una crítica a lo que dijo/hizo, NO a su persona.

SÍ que es un _ad hominem_ cuando hablo del Chalet de Anguita, pero es que saco el tema para contrarrestar el "argumento" del "Anguita austero". Los forofos de Anguita son quienes me fuerzan a hablar de la vida privada de Anguita. Si no circulase la moneda falsa del "Anguita austero" jamás se me hubiese ocurrido mentar cosas tan banales como que vivió en un Chalet pagado por el PCE.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Responda, sin ambigüedades, por favor; una Familia española que posee digamos, entre 100.000-500.000€, de capital en un Banco/Caja, por citarle un ejemplo ¿debe temer que se disponga de su capital como medio de sufragar las ideas del Sr. Anguita, ya sea de un modo u otro?



POR SUPUESTO que debe temer un expolio si Anguita o sus acólitos se acercasen a tomar el poder.

Oiga usted misma la entrevista con Anguita y saque sus conclusiones:

Entrevista a Julio Anguita de 10 de octubre de 2012 en mp3 (10/10 a las 22:45:01) 30:58 1487073 - iVoox

_En España sobra dinero, pero hay que ir a por él: Está en las cuentas de Suiza, está en cuentas bancarias..._​
Anguita advierte de forma muy clara de dónde quiere sacar el dinero.



HisHoliness dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> jojo:XX::XX::XX:jojo si claro, se han copiado las ideas, deben ser las dos unicas personas en el mundo cuyo "truco" es "crear puestos de trabajo..."



Presénteme a alguien más que proponga "crear puestos de trabajo" (ficticios) mediante _*connected lending*_.

Yo sólo conozco a Anguita, a Ruíz Mateos y a los que crearon "maravillas" tipo el Aeropuerto de Ciudad Real con dinero de la CCM.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (26 Oct 2012)

> En el de Chruchill he estado (recomendado 100%, está en Londres). Es el sitio más estrecho, oscuro y mal ventilado que se pueda imaginar. Churchill era un "burgués" y se pasó la guerra enterrado en ese agujero. El "proletario" Stalin mandaba a sus hombres a morir desde un palacete revestido de mármol rosa.



Pues tendré que revisar mis fuentes respecto a Stalin, siempre lo tuve por un hombre mas o menos despegado de lo material, aunque al final, parece que todos sucumben a eso de no tener que pensar en facturas.

Y si, el bunker de Churchill da miedo, es como la Maginot, pero allí se alojaba el jefe supremo de las fuerzas británicas, y en el otro, soldaditos.


----------



## casasola (26 Oct 2012)

De donde sacó el amigo AYN RANDiano2 la idéa de calumniar a Julio Anguita:

Pues de donde son propios estos hilos

Qué decepción con Julio Anguita... ¿Y este es un líder de izquierdas? - ForoCoches

Todo parecido con este hilo es pura coincidencia.

Salud y Libertad


*Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente.
Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.
Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.
Vive como predica.
Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas.
Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> De donde sacó el amigo AYN RANDiano2 la idéa de calumniar a Julio Anguita:
> 
> Pues de donde son propios estos hilos
> 
> ...



Jejejejeje...muy divertido. Muy ingenioso. 







Hace reflexionar esta pequeña "trampa".

Casasola, gracias por el enlace al divertido hilo forocochero.

Una preguntita sencilla que seguro que puedes contestarme: 

*¿Puedes decirnos a todos cuál es la diferencia esencial entre la broma forocochera que has enlazado y mi hilo?*.​
Venga, haz un esfuercito _porfa_. Seguro que puedes contestarme.


----------



## casasola (26 Oct 2012)

glacierre dijo:


> Anguita, que personaje tan horrible. Despues de ser alcalde, diputado, secretario general del tercer partido del pais... renuncia a los privilegios castuzos que legalmente le correspondian. A este no le hemos visto por el consejo de administracion de Endesa o de Centaur. Rapido coloco a su familia en empresas con adjudicaciones millonarias de tal o cual ayuntamiento o diputacion controlada por IU, o en el parlamento europeo a cobrar dietas... ah no, su hijo se hizo reportero de guerra (amasando millones, seguro) y la palmo cubriendo la guerra de Irak.
> 
> Hay que ser muy *miserable* para olvidarse de todo esto pero fijarse en que vivia en un chalet con piscina.




Máxime cuando lo de vivir en un chalet con ciertas características, fue impuesto por el ministerio del interior para garantizar su seguridad y no implicar a la del resto de vecinos del bloque donde vivía desde que llegó a Madrid. Tardó bastante en darse cuenta que el lujo le tiraba, ya que se llevó cerca de 10 años viviendo en el piso. Este hilo está hecho para despistados que entren por casualidad y sean un poco incautos. Gentes que no contrasten las noticias, vean las fuentes de donde se sacan y si algún medio más se hizo eco de la noticia o solo son fruto del periódico de Felipe González, que le estaba haciendo pagar la osadía de las denuncias de corrupción de su partido, las de las políticas económicas de derecha idénticas a las del PP y la de la X de los GAL. 

Salud y Libertad

*Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente.
Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.
Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.
Vive como predica.
Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas.
Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Máxime cuando lo de vivir en un chalet con ciertas características, fue impuesto por el ministerio del interior para garantizar su seguridad



¿Fuente para tu afirmación?.

Tras el último descalabro electoral, una indiscreción entre uno de sus colaboradores, Pedro Granados, y el secretario de Estado para la Seguridad Ricardo Martí Fluxá, reveló que *el coordinador general de IU, paradigma de la austeridad en cada discurso, vivía en un chalé con piscina en la zona norte de Madrid. Ya no era secretario general del PCE, pero el partido corría con sus gastos: 300.000 pesetas mensuales de alquiler; otras tantas en sueldos de asistenta, jardinera y chófer, y cerca de 50.000 en consumo de agua, gas y electricidad*. Luis María González, representante de la corriente de opinión de IU Tercera Vía, dedujo que Anguita cobraba cinco veces el sueldo del secretario general de un sindicato, Antonio Gutiérrez, de quien había sido colaborador durante años. El afectado terció: *"Yo no desciendo a basuras"*. Fueron sus únicas palabras sobre la polémica.[/I]

Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
¿La jardinera y la mucama también las imponía Interior?.

¿Y las 50.000 pesetas de gas/luz/agua?. ¿Esas también eran _impuestas_?.

A ver, Casasola, ¿puedes por favor salirte un momentín de tus soliloquios y contestarme?:

*¿Puedes decirnos a todos cuál es la diferencia esencial entre la broma forocochera que has enlazado y mi hilo?.*​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2012)

Recapitulo:



casasola dijo:


> De donde sacó el amigo AYN RANDiano2 la idéa de calumniar a Julio Anguita:
> 
> Pues de donde son propios estos hilos
> 
> Qué decepción con Julio Anguita... ¿Y este es un líder de izquierdas? - ForoCoches





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *¿Puedes decirnos a todos cuál es la diferencia esencial entre la broma forocochera que has enlazado y mi hilo?.*



Casasola no me contesta: Tengo que contestarme a mí mismo.

* La diferencia está en que la broma de forocoches NO tiene fuentes.

* Mis acusaciones SÍ tienen fuentes. 60 fuentes.​


casasola dijo:


> De donde sacó el amigo AYN RANDiano2 la idéa de *calumniar* a Julio Anguita



Casasola, ¿puedes por favor indicar dónde _*calumnio*_ a Julio Anguita?. Sé específico, por favor. Cítame. 

Si he escrito (inadvertidamente) una sola calumnia la retiro de inmediato.

Te recuerdo que...

_calumnia.
(Del lat. calumnĭa).
1. f. Acusación falsa, hecha maliciosamente para causar daño.
2. f. Der. Imputación de un delito hecha a sabiendas de su falsedad._

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición​


----------



## casasola (27 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Recapitulo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Hagamos un poquito de historia*
*Pues yo no voy a hacer boicot a PRISA*

No fue así. En Un polaco en la corte del rey Juan Carlos (el mejor libro para comprender los años noventa en España) Vázquez Montalbán preguntaba a Jesús Polanco *por qué su grupo maltrataba con tana saña a Julio Anguita.* *Polanco explicó sin rubor que Anguita (o sea, Izquierda Unida) defendía la desconcentración de medios de comunicación y que por lo tanto tenía que ser tenido como un enemigo por el grupo PRISA (y tratado como tal en sus medios de comunicación)*. PRISA llegó a fabricar la relevancia de un grupo cuyo objetivo era dinamitar IU: la recompensa a los más importantes instrumentos de la operación la pagó el PSOE (con parquedad a Cristina Almeida y con sorprendente generosidad a López *******, aquel rebelde que no se callaba una crítica y que ahora es el ejemplo de la complicidad diplomática ante las fascistadas de Berlusconi). No hubo boicot a PRISA.

Quien mucho abarca

El artículo entero no tiene desperdicio. Pero vamos a lo que vamos.

Lo que denuncia el posteador de forocoches, no un juego, *es lo fácil que resulta calumniar a una persona que no tiene, medio de comunicación a su servicio*, aún adviertiendo que era un tango, más de una decena de forista han arremetido contra el cordobés, sin importarle si eran falsas las acusaciones. Va usted captando ya la semejanza, le suena el modus operandi. Lo esencial es que se persigue el mismo fin, *mentir a toda costa a ver si consigue que quede algo y se pueda erosionar su ejemplar trayectoria, bien calcando el método (Reactor asientos de cuero beige) o bien copiando y pegándo lo que interesadamente ponen unos “periodistas” pagados para que se explayen con el mismo modus ya descrito.
*
He venido avisando que la fuente casi en exclusiva, por qué será, no era de fiar en el caso de Julio Anguita, aparte de la inquina que le tenían por lo arriba expuesto, también por la presión de Felipe González, que veía como su máximo enemigo al vecino de Córdoba por su credibilidad, y por la presión de los poderes económicos que veían como muy peligroso los dos millones de votos. 

En cuanto a su táctica de huida hacia delante, tú mismo. Ya no es lo llamativo de que un comunista viva en un chalet, obviando las circunstancias, ya se queda solo en las 50.000 de luz, agua… sin ninguna factura que lo pruebe y viniendo de una fuente fidedigna de todo crédito y máxime cuando la trayectoria austera del personaje no deja lugar a duda.

Sigues mintiendo en cuanto a cuando empieza Julio Anguita a tener inquietudes políticas, que datan de 1.965, cristianos de base de profesor anarquista, empieza a colaborar con el PCE en 1.969 asistiendo a las reuniones y guardando en su casa material subversivos, también faltas a la verdad en el año que pasa a militar en el PCE. Todo eso después de ponerle un enlace a un artículo de una periodista local donde se reflejaba. Total que tan solo es verídico en todo el hilo algunas frases sacadas de contexto, cuyas argumentaciones tú solo te las crees. Y para terminar como empecé, sigamos haciendo un poquito de historia.

*La culpa de todo este follón es de Julio Anguita*

Que me perdone el profesor Julio Anguita por este titular. No piense que ha vuelto a la arena periodística aquel esbirro que por un salario en el grupo Prisa estuvo dispuesto a acosar y tergiversar con tanta malicia la labor del entonces coordinador general de Izquierda Unida, justo en el momento de esplendor de una organización política que empezaba a molestar y a asustar de verdad al poder político, económico y mediático de España. No olvidemos que en aquella época, una ley electoral más justa le habría permitido conformar un grupo parlamentario de más de treinta diputados con los dos millones de votos obtenidos en las Elecciones Generales de 1996. Que me perdone el intachable profesor Anguita, pero a la presencia masiva de esbirros como el citado colega periodístico y a la ausencia de personas como el político cordobés se debe, como veremos a continuación y en mi opinión personal, el germen de las protestas en las calles de estos días…

La culpa de todo este follón es de Julio Anguita

Salud y Libertad


Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

PD. Te contesto al post anterior, yo tengo mis obligaciones y mis aficiones, no tengo todo el tiemo del mundo como tú para pasármelo delante del ordenador. Tampoco estoy dispuesto a que esto sea eterno. Iré subiendo cosas de Julio Anguita cuando las vayas encontrando, seguro que te gustan.

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2012)

casasola dijo:


> ...En *Un polaco en la corte del rey Juan Carlos* ...



El libro es muy dudoso como "fuente" de nada:

_Pocas veces acuden a la presentación de un libro, mitad real mitad ficción...

...El Polaco -según el Diccionario de argot español y lenguaje popular de Víctor León significa catalán / mallorquín)-, personaje que se inventó Manuel Vázquez Montalbán para fraguar una de las farsas más reales que se han publicado en los últimos años...

"Como polaco vine a Madrid para ver al Rey", dice en el primer capítulo. "Toda obra literaria es un viaje en el que utilizas personajes de ficción para guiarte. Yo partía de una falsificación, el propio Polaco, pero he usado gente de verdad"_

Vázquez Montalbán convoca a los protagonistas de su libro de entrevistas | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
A mí este libro en su concepción me recuerda al _"El libro negro de Papini"_, un libro de pseudo-entrevistas que algunos se han creído que fueron entrevistas de verdad (la de Picasso confesándose un embaucador, por ejemplo)





.

Hay gente que se creyó que las "entrevistas" de Papini fueron reales, cundo Papini simplemente utilizó la "entrevista" como excusa para la ficción literaria.

¿Realmente das validez histórica a lo que ponga en un libro con una foto evidentemente _trucada_ en la portada?:







Alfaguara por cierto publica sólo _literatura_, no ensayo.

Libros, autores y novedades de Alfaguara España

Vázquez Montalban creo que hizo lo mismo que Papini: Utilizar la "entrevista" y sus convenciones como falsilla literaria.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2012)

Contrastes de IU con Anguita: IU propone dejar pagar parte de la deuda pero (a diferencia de Anguita) pretenden seguir en el Euro.

_Por otro lado, señala que "no defendemos la salida del euro" de España porque "sólo agravaría las condiciones de vida de los trabajadores" y el volumen de las deudas (en euros) se dispararía, "pues la nueva moneda nacería enormemente devaluada", con lo que la formación parece rechazar así una de las propuestas que en su día llegó a plantear su exdirigente Gaspar Llamazares._​
Izquierda Unida propone que Espaa no pague su deuda - Libre Mercado

Lo divertido es que proponen dejar de pagar parte de la deuda pero pretenden relanzar un nuevo Plan E... ¿de dónde piensan sacar el dinero?. ¡Y necesitan €, ya que pretenden seguir en el €!. ¿Se los van a pedir prestado a los acreedores a los que pretenden dejar sin pagar? :XX:.

Atentos a las próximas elecciones. Si los sondeos dan subidón de IU con posibilidad de gobernar en coalición con el PSOE, mi consejo es que PROTEJAN SUS AHORROS.

Si les va la literatura de terror, aquí tienen el programa económico e IU:

http://www.izquierda-unida.es/sites/default/files/doc/Documento_Económico_X_Asamblea_IU.pdf

Dicen -eso sí- una gran verdad:

_La recuperación del sistema financiero es incierta. El problema no es que la banca española tenga activos tóxicos, sino que debe más de un billón de euros a la banca internacional, cuyo pago genera serías dudas_​
Atentos a estas _perlas_:

_Introducir la democracia en la economía, desde la planificación sostenible del desarrollo hasta la gestión de cada empresa concreta.

Defendemos la participación democrática de los trabajadores en la planificación económica y en la gestión de las empresas_​
Observen la _oferta_ que hace IU a los posibles inversores en España: Invierte usted _su_ dinero en España, se arriesga a perderlo, se molesta en montar una empresa, se rompe la cabeza obteniendo todos los permisos y comprando todo lo necesario, selecciona usted a su personal, lo contrata, se compromete a pagarles su salario todos los meses... y al final... *¡sus empleados mandan "democráticamente en su empresa!*.

¿Quién está dispuesto a invertir un € en un país así?.

_Se trata de construir un modelo avanzado de Estado Social en el que cada derecho esté 
garantizado por un servicio o poder público, como ofensiva a la propuesta neoliberal de 
adelgazar el Estado_​
¡Y esto lo dicen Comunistas cuyo horizonte Marxista teórico final es (primer post del hilo) la _desaparición_ del estado!.

_En consecuencia proponemos:

• Derogación de la Ley Orgánica de Estabilidad Financiera
• Incorporación al texto de la Constitución Española del principio de garantía del gasto social._​
¡_Solución_ de IU!: Hemos gastado poco. Un billón de € de deuda no es aún suficiente. ¡Hay que introducir garantías de gasto en la Constitución!.

Como preguntó Ayn Rand a programas similares:

_Todo esto, ¿pagado por quién?._​


----------



## Shureño (30 Oct 2012)

SUEVO dijo:


> La gente evoluciona, AR2, da la sensacion de que eres una especie de C.M. de la casta y que quieres desacreditar a un hombre que ha dicho mil veces que no quiere cargo ni liderazgo. Tiene 71 años, *honradez* y la vida resuelta. *Solamente intenta ayudar a su enfermo pais*.



Por gente como él es como estamos.

Para ayudar hay que saber.

Si alguien sufre un accidente de coche por muy honrado y bienintencionado que seas, si intentas sacarlo por tu cuenta sin conocimientos, te lo puedes cargar.

Eso sí, la gente que es ignorante como él pues aprueba y vocifera que hay que sacar al herido del coche.


----------



## casasola (30 Oct 2012)

Santiago Carrillo, Nicolás Santorius, Cristina Almeida, Rafael Ribó, Diego López Garrido, Antonio Gutiérrez, Ricardo Peralta, Alonso Puerta… Durante unos años todo el que tuviera mierda que verter contra Julio Anguita, tenía un puesto de tertuliano en la Cadena SER o una columna cuasi diaria en el periódico El País. 
Como quiera que eso no amedrentaba a Julio Anguita ni a la mayoría de la coalición, sino que en su rebeldía intensificaba el esfuerzo en denunciar los casos de corrupción y las políticas de privatizaciones y económicas de derecha del PSOE, llegando a obtener más de 2.000.000 de votos, pasaron al plan B. 
Coincidiendo con los momentos de auge de la coalición y su rechazo frontal a que el grupo Prisa aumentara su monopolio con lo de Canal +, el grupo del magnate Polanco con el apoyo del PSOE de Felipe González y de Nueva Izquierda ávidos de tocar poder, hacen estallar todos los cimientos de la coalición en una campaña inaudita de un grupo de presión, en un país democrático y que perdurará en el tiempo hasta conseguir sus objetivos, cebándose en el dirigente de IU. A los habituales Miguel Ángel Aguilar, Iñaqui Gabilondo, Maruja Torres y tertulianos varios, El País le pone a Rodolfo Serrano, periodista de 24 horas, que se encargará todos los días de verter mierda sobre el vecino de Córdoba, en el mayor acoso mediático a un político de la historia.

Esta vez Roma si paga a traidores y el trabajo de los dinamiteros de IU es premiado con cargos relevantes en el PSOE, Cristina Almeida, encabezará las listas a la comunidad de Madrid, Diego López Garrido secretario de Estado para la UE, Antonio Gutiérrez Diputado permanente.
*
Aquí empezó todo:*

*Santiago Carrillo*
El mito del PCE y de la peluca clandestina en míticos pulsos con Fraga, se pone desde entonces a fustigar al PCE y a IU a sueldo de PRISA con toda la mierda que ello conlleva. Convierte a Julio Anguita en su principal objetivo…

me gustaria no ver dos veces el mismo sitio: Santiago

… cometió la osadía de definir “las dos orillas”, situando al PSOE junto al PP como instrumentos del capital y del imperio. El respaldo electoral creciente, con más de dos millones de votos y 21 diputados, su apuesta decidida por la movilización popular y el enfrentamiento con la cúpula de CC OO encendieron todas las alarmas.
Apareció entonces el mismo buque insignia que, ahora remozado, representa el grupo de la “ilusión compartida”: el Grupo PRISA – como condensación de la fracción dirigente de la burguesía especializada en “la izquierda” - la dirección de CC OO – encabezada por Antonio Gutiérrez - y, desde dentro de IU, la Nueva Izquierda.

Rebelion. El Grupo PRISA refunda “la izquierda”

…para entendernos. A "Jesús del Gran Poder" le tocó las narices que IU se opusiera a la concesión del Canal+ -otro negociete propiciado por González- en codificado. Y le pusieron a Anguita un periodista de cabecera, practicando la manipulación más evidente, un anticomunista converso que hacía a diario algo parecido a "literatura de la amargura". El sujeto era Rodolfo Serrano, de cuyo nombre nadie se acuerda…
Vakulinchuk.

La pinza

*El festín de los tránsfugas*
En la época más próspera de IU, Rosa Aguilar llegó a ejercer como portavoz del grupo parlamentario federal de Izquierda Unida en el Congreso de los Diputados en un momento muy complicado tras la declaración de guerra a Julio Anguita abierta por Nueva Izquierda, el Grupo PRISA y la mayoría de Iniciativa per Catalunya-Verds. De los muchos ataques recibidos por la pujante Izquierda Unida comandada por Julio Anguita sobresale aquel en el que Rosa Aguilar lidió con las federaciones controladas por Nueva Izquierda entre 1996 y 1998.

El Otro País de este mundo - El festín de los tránsfugas

Julio Anguita…aquella misma mañana llenaba los diarios con calificativos como "estómagos agradecidos, traidores y sinvergüenzas".

"todo lo que he tenido. que aguantar en esta semana: la operación más indigna, más zafia, más infame que he sufrido en mi vida, a través de medios de comunicación que han utilizado métodos goebbelianos… [en referencia al lugarteniente de Adolf Hitler]: "Han repetido la mentira hasta hacer que parezca una verdad".

Aseguró que "Felipe González, con su aliado EL PAÍS", había preparado "una operación" para provocar "el cisma en IU" utilizando a Nueva Izquierda y para que el PSOE volviera a gobernar.

…Anguita lanzó una amenaza: (a las propuestas el amigo la llamaba así) "Presentaremos un proyecto de ley contra los monopolios en la comunicación".

IU cierra filas en torno a Anguita y ataca al PSOE, al Grupo PRISA y a otros medios de comunicación | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Salud y Libertad

Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## casasola (31 Oct 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> Por gente como él es como estamos.
> 
> Para ayudar hay que saber.
> 
> ...




*Tenemos un enfermo lo podemos dejar morir lentamente o meterlo en la sala de operaciones.*

Si elegimos la primera, l*os ricos seguirán siendo más ricos y los pobres seguirán siendo más pobres.* Solo les quedará tirase por la ventana, cuando vengan a desahuciarlos o no tengan para dar de comer a sus hijos. 
Este es el trasfondo de todo esto. No hay más. 

Cuando te piden que te resigne que no luches por cambiar la historia, que no tengas esperanza ¿A quién están beneficiando? ¿A los que viven mal ahora?
¡Que no te vendan la moto!
Salud y libertad


Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!


*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## Rufinillo (31 Oct 2012)

Anguita, los perros del sistema lameculos ladran .......... luego cabalgamos.

Nos joden y vienen los mierdas estos encima a cachondearse de nosotros. Tal vez sea el momento de enseñar un poco el colmillo......


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (31 Oct 2012)

> Máxime cuando lo de vivir en un chalet con ciertas características, fue impuesto por el ministerio del interior para garantizar su seguridad



¿Una cosa: quien fue el imbécil que pensó que un chalet es lo mas seguro que hay?

Un duplex en una altura superior a la 10, con un ascensor que sólo facilite el acceso empleando llave es más seguro que cualquier casa unifamiliar, por protegida que esté.


----------



## Malafollá (31 Oct 2012)

acabo de ver que vas haciendo publicidad de este hilo y me he dicho, a ver qué nueva barbaridad se le ocurre a nuestro quiero CI 130 alias "una piedra puede matar"  Ha sido "curioso" observar cómo me citas, claro está fuera de contexto. Y lo más gracioso, respondiendo con estupideces propias de charlatanes.

Le dejo con su collage y su demagogia. Magufo.


----------



## x-rosenfield (31 Oct 2012)

acojonante a la par que interesante tocho


----------



## pepinox (31 Oct 2012)

x-rosenfield dijo:


> acojonante a la par que interesante tocho



Yo más bien veo un pastiche de acusaciones nacidas de una tontuna muy grande, indicio de una personalidad borderline y de una defectuosa socialización en la vida cotidiana de su autor.


----------



## qbit (31 Oct 2012)

Aprovechando que critica a Julio Anguita, el tal Aynrandiano ha aprovechado para meter algunas puyitas contra el falangismo:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Recuerdo que mientras Franco siguió las muy equivocadas ideas económicas de Falange España permaneció en la miseria. El despegue económico español (_Milagro español_) y la prosperidad para todos no vino hasta el _Plan de Estabilización_ de 1959, que introdujo un inicio de Liberalización económica. Anguita nos quere devolver a la miseria autárquica Falangista de los años 1940 y 1950.



Qué tipo más manipulador y mentiroso. España estuvo en la miseria por dos cosas:

* Fueron los años más duros tras la guerra, con todas las infraestructuras destruídas. Normal que hubiera penurias.
* El boicot internacional, que obligó a vivir en autarquía, con las consiguientes restricciones de aprovisionamiento de materias primas.

No fue culpa en absoluto del pseudo-falangismo franquista. Luego Franco asimiló que tenía que adaptarse a los ganadores de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, hizo concesiones y se acabó la autarquía.


----------



## PROBLANCO (31 Oct 2012)

qbit dijo:


> Aprovechando que critica a Julio Anguita, el tal Aynrandiano ha aprovechado para meter algunas puyitas contra el falangismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me habia dado cuenta de ese extracto, le acabo de retirar el thanks.


----------



## qbit (31 Oct 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En la juventud todos podemos pensar y hacer cosas de las que luego nos arrepentimos. Yo era Comunista y Pacifista, sin ir más lejos.



Siempre me ha llamado la atención eso de pensar y hacer una cosa de joven y luego hacer lo contrario de mayor, como si lo que si hiciera de mayor fuera mejor que lo que se hizo de joven, y no al revés, señal de que la madurez ha corrompido al individuo. De hecho, los movimientos revolucionarios intentan siempre atraer el fervor juvenil, y no la indiferencia de los corrompidos vejestorios.

Por otro lado, no me extraña que gente que fue comunista, como Aynrandiano o Pío Moa de mayores sean liberales, pues ambas son ideologías materialistas y egoístas. De joven al no tener dinero son comunistas, y luego con la vida asentada se cambian de chaqueta para defender los dineros acumulados. Todo gira en torno a la pasta en esta gente. Eso sí, renegando de la juventud, sin entender que no han cambiado tanto. Sólo han pasado de una rama a otra del mismo tronco del mismo árbol del materialismo. En ambas ideologías, se mantiene su rechazo y traición a su nación, su internacionalismo, su egoísmo.


----------



## casasola (1 Nov 2012)

PROBLANCO dijo:


> No me habia dado cuenta de ese extracto, le acabo de retirar el thanks.



Curioso, no hay un post en el que no manipule y manipula en esto, en cuanto a Anguita no. 
Lo dicho, curioso.

Salud y Libertad

Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2012)

Rufinillo dijo:


> Anguita, los perros del sistema lameculos ladran .......... luego cabalgamos.









Cabalgáis no.

_Créeis_ cabalgar.

Como en la aventura de don Quijote con Clavileño lleváis 150 años montando el caballo de madera marxista, mientras que vuestros líderes hacen efectos especiales alrededor y vosotros cerráis los ojos y ponéis cara de velocidad, pretendiendo que váis a alguna parte.


----------



## casasola (1 Nov 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


>




*Julio Anguita en la presentación de su libro "Combates de este Tiempo" en Badajoz el 21 de octubre del 2012. En España hay dinero de sobra. Una vez más sin desperdicios, sin aditivos, edulcorante, ni colorante, en corto y por derecho, como siempre.*

Julio Anguita - "Combates de este Tiempo" en Badajoz 1ª parte - YouTube
Julio Anguita - "Combates de este Tiempo" en Badajoz 2ª parte - YouTube

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

Salud y Libertad

Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.
El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ¿Una cosa: quien fue el imbécil que pensó que un chalet es lo mas seguro que hay?
> 
> Un duplex en una altura superior a la 10, con un ascensor que sólo facilite el acceso empleando llave es más seguro que cualquier casa unifamiliar, por protegida que esté.



Pensaban en seguridad contra atentados, que es diferente de la seguridad contra la delincuencia "normal".

En un bloque de pisos es mucho más difícil (y hasta imposible) controlar quién entra y quién sale, habiendo muchas más posibilidades de hacer un atentado contra un vecino.

Un chalet aislado es mucho más fácil de controlar si tienes escolta armada 24 horas. Su trabajo es mucho más sencillo en una vivienda aislada que en un bloque de pisos (que es una pesadilla para un escolta).

Lo que no entiendo es el tema de Anguita y su pistola. Si tenía Anguita escolta entonces la pistola no la tenía por necesidad, sino porque le gustaba. Si no tenía escolta era disparatado irse a un chalet "por seguridad". ¡Empieza aceptando la escolta que te dará muchas más seguridad!.

Además los vecinos del bloque de pisos tenían miedo, ya que Anguita podía sufrir un atentado "a la libanesa" que destruyese parte del bloque.



qbit dijo:


> Aprovechando que critica a Julio Anguita, el tal Aynrandiano ha aprovechado para meter algunas puyitas contra el falangismo
> 
> No fue culpa en absoluto del pseudo-falangismo franquista



Acabas de contradecirte, _camarada_: Si critico al pseudo-falangismo franquista entonces NO critico al falangismo auténtico de José Antonio.

No puedes tener tu pastel y además comértelo: Si renegáis del pseudo-faalangismo de Franco no podéis salir a defenderlo como propio si alguien lo ataca.

El verdadero Falangismo terminó con la detención de José Antonio. Todo lo que vino después fue un sucedáneo, como predijo amarga y lúcidamente el mismo José Antonio.

*Si critico al pseudo-falangismo NO critico al falangismo auténtico*. ¿es tan difícil de entender?.



PROBLANCO dijo:


> No me habia dado cuenta de ese extracto, le acabo de retirar el thanks.



Eres muy libre de administrar tus thanks como desees, por supuesto, pero por favor déjame que te diga algo:

* Leo habitualmente a José Antonio. Sus "Obras completas" (edición 1954 propiedad de mi madre, de sus tiempos de estudiante) están entre mis libros de relectura habitual. Hay mucho de circunstancial en la obra de José Antonio, ya que fue una obra "de emergencia" en momentos muy difíciles de la historia del mundo. También hay mucho de valor. 

* José Antonio estaba equivocado en unas cosas y acertado en otras. Criticar una parte de su doctrina no es despreciarle, sino hacerle el homenaje intelectual de tomarse su obra en serio y como un adulto crítico.

* Las ideas "Imperiales" de Falange ya se han desechado abiertamente como errores circunstanciales incluso por los Falangistas contemporáneos. ¿Es mucho pediros que tengáis el valor de reevaluar críticamente el Anticapitalismo de José Antonio?.

* La Falange post 1936 no era la verdadera Falange, como debería saber cualquier persona mínimamente interesada en el tema.

* Las ideas económicas de la Falange 1936-1959 fueron UNA RUINA para España. Esto no es una opinión: Es un hecho histórico que veréis documentado en cualquier texto sobre economía española.

* El Ideal Falangista del *Pan* para todos se obtuvo sólo al abandonar las ideas económicas falangistas, en 1959:





¿Qué es más importante?. ¿El _*Pan*_ para todos o los equivocados medios que Falange preconizaba para llegar a ese fin?.

*¿Qué es más importante?. ¿La fidelidad a los medios para llegar a un fin o el fin mismo?.*

Al fin _*Pan*_ sólo se pudo llegar después de abandonar los medios falangistas, con el plan de estabilización de 1959. Los ministros tecnócratas y del Opus Dei que diseñaron ese plan solicitaron ESCOLTA por las AMENAZAS que les llegaron desde medios de la pseudo-falange de 1959, que se veía desplazada ideológica y jerárquicamente por aquellos "advenedizos" y "liberales" que oponían su traje gris a la camisa azul. 

Reconocer que José Antonio se equivocó en temas económicos es un acto de patriotismo que yo os pido.

José Antonio era humano y por lo tanto falible. Para colmo vivió una vida desgraciadamente muy corta y en circunstancias dificilísimas. Decir que se equivocó en sus ideas "imperiales" y económicas es compatible con estimarlo como político, como pensador y -me atrevo a decirlo- como poeta y literato.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2012)

qbit dijo:


> ...la madurez ha corrompido al individuo.



Madurez = Corrupción.

Sin comentarios. 

Los mismo que Erasmo escribió "Elogio de la locura" este forero podría escribir "Elogio de la Inmadurez".



qbit dijo:


> De hecho, los movimientos revolucionarios intentan siempre atraer el fervor juvenil, y no la indiferencia de los corrompidos vejestorios.



Ciertamente...























































Es mucho más fácil manipular a jóvenes que a adultos, por eso las Sectas destructivas los prefieren como reclutas.

Quienes son incapaces de convencer a adultos en buena lid intelectual es lógico que prefieran lavar el cerebro a jovencitos aún sin formar.


----------



## casasola (2 Nov 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es el tema de Anguita y su pistola. Si tenía Anguita escolta entonces la pistola no la tenía por necesidad, sino porque le gustaba. Si no tenía escolta era disparatado irse a un chalet "por seguridad". ¡Empieza aceptando la escolta que te dará muchas más seguridad!.
> 
> [/INDENT]




Probablemente sea por el famoso C.I. 135 que no te deja razonar las cosas que son de una sencillez tremenda. Anguita recibió varias amenazas de muerte cuando era alcalde de Córdoba y de ahí data su permiso de armas, ya que no quería llevar escoltas, porque le gustaba pasear y ser un ciudadano normal. Cómo estás acostumbrado a elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones opacos, aunque el hecho que llevara pistola teniendo escoltas, “vayasusteasabé” no lo convierte en ningún demonio con tenedor. Si reducen a los escoltas, tendría una oportunidad más de defenderse. Con sus tergiversaciones, solo usted sabe que llevaba la pipa en los madriles, si no llega a ser por el robo de Córdoba (julio de 2002) ni siquiera nos enteramos que la tiene.

9. Siempre le he admirado como político, me parecía ud. el político más sensato de los 90, pero una vez leí de ud. un detalle que no me gustó y es que llevaba pistola. ¿Conserva aún esa mala costumbre?

No sé si es mala costumbre, pero tenía que optar entre un equipo de escoltas o mi defensa personal que se ha visto amenazada en graves situaciones. El problema de las armas está en el tipo de personas que las lleva. He tenido intentos de agresión, insultos y más de media docena de amenazas de muerte. Quiero seguir paseando como un hombre libre, pero a la vez quiero tener unas mínimas garantías de tranquilidad. Sitúese usted en esta tesitura ¿Qué haría?

elmundo.es | encuentro digital con Julio Anguita

Salud y libertad


Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Probablemente sea por el famoso C.I. 135 que no te deja razonar las cosas que son de una sencillez tremenda. Anguita recibió varias amenazas de muerte cuando era alcalde de Córdoba y de ahí data su permiso de armas, ya que no quería llevar escoltas, porque le gustaba pasear y ser un ciudadano normal



La pistola, *¿se la conceden a cualquier ciudadano al que amenacen de muerte (Opción A) o sólo a la Casta (Opción B)?*. Es A o B. Conteste, por favor.



casasola dijo:


> si no llega a ser por el robo de Córdoba (julio de 2002) ni siquiera nos enteramos que la tiene.



Error: "La pistola de Anguita" era tema notorio desde al menos 1980:

Córdoba, el principal banco de pruebas de la política municipal comunista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Yo leí en los años 1990 que llevaba pistola.

*@ Casasola & A cualquier otro Pro-Anguita*, UNA PREGUNTA:


El señor Anguita dice esto:

_El exdirigente de IU propone así mismo un decálogo de medidas en el que incluye un salario mínimo interprofesional de mil euros al mes_

Anguita: España debe salir del euro y nacionalizar sectores estratégicos - elEconomista.es​
Y esto:

[YOUTUBE]AJY4tvbTGFE[/YOUTUBE]

00:25 _Si esta declaración universal [de derechos humanos] que está hecha para los 6500 millones de habitantes del planeta...yo no defiendo esto sólamente para los españoles, yo defiendo esto para el último ciudadano de Zambia..._.

3:55 _Que los 6500 millones de habitantes del planeta tierra vivan como hemos vivido nosotros eso es imposible, y como por principio tenemos que decir que todos deben vivir bien aquí se impone un verbo, ese verbo se llama repartir_​
*¿Pueden por favor explicarnos como vamos a Repartir (palabra textual que usa Anguita) con Zambia si subimos el SMI a 1000€/mes?.

¿Para empezar a Repartir con Zambia no habría precisamente que bajar el SMI?* (y destinar el dinero de la bajada a cooperación internacional, con Zambia, por seguir al señor Anguita).

A mí no me entra en la cabeza como vamos a "converger" en nivel de vida con Zambia como propugna el señor Anguita _subiendo_ el SMI. ¡Pero esto sin duda se debe a mis limitaciones mentales, ya que soy un "derechista" (según Anguita- que cree que "las cosas son como son"! (ver primer post del hilo). 

¡Seguro que vosotros con vuestra mentalidad progresista de "todo fluye" tenéis una explicación razonable (no muy "fluída", por favor) a este embrollo!. 

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (3 Nov 2012)

Yo admiro a Anguita.

Es el mejor político que ha tenido este país, solo situado por detrás de Sanchez Gordillo, el mejor indiscutiblemente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2012)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Yo admiro a Anguita.
> 
> Es el mejor político que ha tenido este país.



¿Puedes por favor contestar a mis preguntas del post superior?.

Ya que tanto le admiras, seguro que tienes alguna buena explicación para lo que yo veo como una contradicciones flagrantes.


----------



## casasola (3 Nov 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> .




Sigue tergiversando y sacando frases de contexto. Al plantear el debate a nivel mundial, quieres decir que el SMI a mil euros es factible en España. Algo hemos ganado.
Julio cuando propone el SMI y las pensiones a 1.000 euros, está pensando en los pensionistas y trabajadores que están ayudando a familiares, amigos, vecinos… (Cada vez más) que pasan necesidades. Tras estos puntos inmediatamente viene otro que nos dice de dónde se va a sacar ($):

4. * Reforma Fiscal: progresividad, persecución del fraude fiscal y la economía sumergida.*

En cuanto al nivel internacional, de todos es sabido que con el dinero que hay en el mundo se puede acabar con el hambre y hacer a los países del tercer mundo autosuficientes y de paso arreglar los del cuarto mundo (40 millones de pobres en iuesei y los que hay en el resto de países capitalistas de llamados primer mundo)

*OLIVIER DE SCHUTTER*

*"Hay comida suficiente para terminar con la hambruna"
Relator especial de Naciones Unidas para el derecho a la alimentación
*
"Hay comida suficiente para terminar con la hambruna" - Público.es

https://www.google.es/#hl=es&sclien...eef20199722a14&bpcl=37189454&biw=1680&bih=861

*Cuarto mundo, minuto 12:34:*

JULIO ANGUITA-PRIMERA FILA DE ANTONIO MARTÍN BENÍTEZ- 1.991 - YouTube

Por la intensidad y amplitud con la que inserta, la palabra Repartir, está claro que le da yuyu. Adelantándome a su posterior intervención en su línea característica de* asustaviejas*, con su famosa frase del peligro que corren con Julio Anguita* “los que tienen cuatro duros”* decirles que el referente de Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría”, en este tema siempre ha hablado *de las grandes fortunas, los grandes patrimonios y la persecución del fraude fiscal.*

Salud y libertad



Es verdad que no hablamos de un líder, nunca lo ha sido. Antes fue un dirigente y ahora un referente al servicio de la causa. Un hombre que jamás regaló el oído a sus votantes, que siempre dijo lo que pensaba, sin asesores de imagen, sin marketing de ningún tipo, en corto y por derecho. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Sigue tergiversando y sacando frases de contexto. Al plantear el debate a nivel mundial, quieres decir que el SMI a mil euros es factible en España





Perdona, Anguita dice que hay que "repartir" con Zambia.

¿Cómo vamos a "repartir"_ subiendo_ el SMI?.


----------



## casasola (4 Nov 2012)

*Recupero una entrevista a Julio Anguita de 10 de octubre de 2012, en RAC1 que nadie debería de dejar escuchar o leer para comprender, el por qué de las numerosas adhesiones diarias al Frente Cívico. 28 minutos sin desperdicios:*

•	Mis intervenciones eran frutos de una elaboración colectiva. Aquellos análisis serenos, reflexivos sobre el Euro, sobre el tratado de Maastricht, sobre lo que estaba ocurriendo, pues resultaron que eran correctos.

•	Sigue siendo vigentes aunque han pasado 20 años. El día 20 de mayo se publicó un artículo en El País, de D. Felipe González donde decía: “Cuando hicimos la moneda única se nos olvidó…” y a partir de ahí, añadió 5 razones que se les habían olvidado, justamente las que se les habían dicho muchas veces, por nuestra formación, en los debates del Congreso de los Diputados.

•	En aquellas fechas la ciudadanía no escuchaban porque las únicas advertencias venían de nuestra voz, el resto de fuerzas políticas y la inmensa mayoría de los medios de comunicación como un coro cantaban las excelencias de aquella Europa que se estaba construyendo. La ciudadanía escuchaba una voz disonante que era castigada y criticada, tanto por las otras fuerzas políticas como por los medios de comunicación.

•	Yo que he dicho que al político corrupto le debería de caer el triple de pena que aun particular, veo que al ciudadano lo están toreando en el sentido que el torero saca un capote y el toro noble, enviste a este en vez de al torero. Se enviste a la clase política (un invento para meter a todos en el mismo saco, cuando lo que hay es políticos de distintas clases) y se olvidan que también hay que hablar de juzgar a los banqueros, a determinados empresarios que han cogido subvenciones y se han ido por ahí, la corrupción de personajes relevantes que luego han sido indultados. Yo creo que los políticos corruptos deberían ir a la cárcel, pero ese mismo sitio tiene que ir los banqueros y los demás ladrones. Los políticos se usan como cabeza de turco.

•	En la transición la oligarquía financiera y política del franquismo se bañó en las aguas del Jordán y pasó indemne a la otra orilla, como si aquí no hubiera pasado nada.

•	La corrupción anida hoy en los tres poderes del Estado y en las más altas magistraturas de ese Estado.

•	El pueblo soberano tiene su parte de responsabilidad cuando vuelven a votar a los corruptos, menos, pero también la tienen.

•	El Frente Cívico se considera uno más de esa corriente que ha ido surgiendo con el 15M, Democracia Real Ya! Mesas de convergencias, pero tiene algo específico, el buscar el nexo de unión entre el 95% de los ciudadanos a los que están perjudicando, independientemente del credo que tengan cada uno.

•	Vamos hacia la catástrofe. Solo estamos empezando. En el mismo programa de Évole, un catedrático de economía alemán decía que la solución es la precariedad o el paro.

•	La propia constitución Española es un guiñapo que nadie cumple.

•	La política de recorte es propia de bárbaros, gentes que han cogido su propio país y lo han invadido, han cogido la soberanía del pueblo español y se la han dado a poderes extranjeros. Esto en otro momento era para imputarle el delito de alta traición.

•	De la misma manera que se defiende la renta básica, defendemos una pensión y un salario mínimo de 1.000 euros.

•	En España sobra dinero, lo que pasa es que hay que ir a buscarlo. Están en las cuentas de Suiza, en las operaciones extrañas de capitales, está en cuentas bancarias, está en impuestos que no se pagan, están en sociedades anónimas, están en gastos suntuarios, están en gastos militares. Hay que decirles a los ilustres jugadores de la roja que coticen en España. Estamos en un país que necesita una cierta disciplina, dinero hay, pero hay que sacarlo de donde está.

•	Los presupuestos no solamente se equilibran a cero recortando, sino ingresando más. Los ingresos no es grabar más a las clases medias, a los trabajadores con los IVA, IRPF. Hay que tener el valor de entrar en la SICAV, el fraude fiscal, la economía sumergida y a los paraísos fiscales.

•	Al pueblo español lo han estado engañando con el timo de esta Europa, la construcción europea es algo muy serio, pero no es una construcción europea, esto es un chiringuito. Esto lo vengo diciendo hace 20 años, ahí están las actas del Congreso de los Diputados.

•	¿Cuál es el partido que tiene el señor Botín y el Señor González? Ninguno, pues son los que están gobernado en España, porque son un poder factico. Con el Frente Cívico pretendo crear un poder fáctico. El objetivo es ejercer esta fuerza como la ejercen los poderes económicos, que no están en el Congreso, pero son los que mandan.

•	El espolio más grande que se ha hecho a este país ha sido el vender las empresas que eran rentables, las que daban beneficios. Un disparate de economía.

•	En caso que se demuestre que una familia no puede pagar una hipoteca y no tenga una segunda vivienda, el que pierde es el banco que bastante se han enriquecido y siguen enriqueciéndose. De modo que no cause alarma. Alarma debería causar los niveles de enriquecimientos dolosos que están haciendo los bancos a costa de cargar a la población, sus deudas, sus trapisondas, sus endeudamientos y sus usos y abusos, francamente muchas veces totalmente delictivos.

Julio Anguita entrevistado en Rac1 - YouTube

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Nov 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Recupero una entrevista a Julio Anguita de 10 de octubre de 2012....



Casasola, ¿por qué no me contestas?. Burbuja.info es un _Foro_, se supone que la gente viene aquí a discutir, no a monologar.

Mira, el SMI en Zambia es de 490.000 Kwachas...

New minimum wage for Zambian workers in 2011

...que equivalen a...

Convert Euros (EUR) and Zambian Kwacha (ZMK): Currency Exchange Rate Conversion Calculator

...63€.

*En Zambia el SMI es de 63€.

En España el SMI es de 748€*, esto es 12 veces superior al de Zambia.

El señor Anguita dice que tenemos que *"re par tir"* (hace gran énfasis en la palabra, con su tono de fraile catequizando desde el púlpito en algún pueblo de Castilla, año 1901) para que los "derechos humanos" de sanidad, trabajo, educación,tranporte, cultura y no sé cuántas cosas más sean también para "el último ciudadano de Zambia".

*¿Eres tan amable de explicar cómo nos vamos a poner a "repartir" con los que ganan 63€ al mes subiendo nuestro SMI de 748 a 1000€?.*

...sugiero a Anguita que ponga el SMI en _Kwachas_ Zambianos, así podríamos decir _"gano medio kilo al mes, tío"_ cobrando 63€ al mes.


----------



## casasola (6 Nov 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Casasola, ¿por qué no me contestas?. Burbuja.info es un _Foro_, se supone que la gente viene aquí a discutir, no a monologar.
> 
> Mira, el SMI en Zambia es de 490.000 Kwachas...
> 
> ...




Esto es un foro, en el cual hay libertad para debatir, en este tema, como en los tres paquetes de tabaco, el dinero de Moscú... no entro. Unas porque son juicios de intenciones, otras porque son mentiras auspiciadas por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) que además estaba enfrentado con la coalición de izquierdas y su cabeza visible por sus proposiciones en contra de los monopolios en los medios de comunicación. Y otras tantas porque son totalmente intrascendentes. Hace tiempo que aprendí que lo del capote es un engaño. Por lo visto parece que no le gusta que la gente se entere de lo que de interés, tiene que decirnos Julio Anguita. 
“Curro Romero y Manuel de Paula son mis toreros” cantaba por bulerías, Camarón.

Salud y Libertad

En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.000.000 de votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias y juicios de intenciones. No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (6 Nov 2012)

podemos ver como casasola se niega a contestar una simple pregunta mientras sigue pegando tochos inconexos.


----------



## Methos (6 Nov 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *@ Casasola & A cualquier otro Pro-Anguita*, UNA PREGUNTA:
> 
> 
> El señor Anguita dice esto:
> ...



Bueno, habría que hacer un estudio detallado, pero al subir el SMI aumentaría el consumo y aumentarían los impuestos, por lo que se recaudaría más en impuestos. Aunque claro, para poder aplicar el SMI mínimo, y extrapolarlo de alguna manera a la renta básica haría falta mucho más dinero del que se podría recaudar solo por el aumento del consumo. Precisamente por eso pone Anguita otro par de medidas, como es el ataque al fraude fiscal (en todos los niveles). No puedes quedarte solo con una parte tan aislada de su programa, porque si lo haces se queda cojo y pierde consistencia.

Por otra parte (y esto ya es a nivel personal) hay varios niveles de convergencia económica. Es evidente que las diferencias entre Zambia y España son grandes, pero es que dentro de nuestro pais las diferencias también son enormes, y están creciendo de manera considerable con esta crisis. Y creo que debería de ser la prioridad arreglar los desajustes internos existentes en nuestra sociedad antes de poder centrarnos en hacer un planeta mas igualitario. Simplemente, no podemos salvar a alguien cuando nosotros mismos nos estamos ahogando.


----------



## Pato Sentado (6 Nov 2012)

Admiro la currada que te has metido... pero como bien dicen ante semejante extension nos vemos abrumados y lo dejamos...


----------



## casasola (6 Nov 2012)

El PPSOE retira la subvención AYN RANDiano2, redactor jefe de burbuja rosa, por la nula efectividad de sus elucubraciones. Dicha medida también afecta a sus palmeros.

*18 de junio de 2.012*

La figura de El Califa Rojo, como se conoció en sus años de gloria a Julio Anguita, se agranda con esta crisis. El que fue alcalde de Córdoba y líder del Partido Comunista y de Izquierda Unida, recoge simpatías en un mundo, el de esta crisis, que casi ya no recuerda a la URSS, sus utopías y sus decepciones.
Es seguido por casi* 50.000 personas* en Facebook, abarrota salas y auditorios y sus vídeos concentran miles de visitas en Youtube. Se ha erigido, en fondo y forma, en adalid de la honradez y en dedo acusador de las injusticias del sistema. Además ahora y anunciándolo en Sabadell, con fuerzas renovadas, se ofrece como referente para abrir un nuevo proceso constitucional en España.

Anguita: “el único Estado que funciona en España es el mafioso” | isabadell.cat

*20 de septiembre 2.012*

*ANGUITA TRIUNFA CON SU FRENTE CÍVICO QUE SUMA YA MÁS DE 20.000 ADHESIONES *
El excoordinador general de IU Julio Anguita ha presentado este miércoles oficialmente en Córdoba, a nivel nacional, el ya constituido Frente Cívico 'Somos Mayoría', que ya suya 20.000 adhesiones de toda España y que cuenta con 15 asambleas ya operativas, que han seguido vía Internet en directo dicho acto. El objetivo último del Frente Cívico es aglutinar a la "mayoría" social que está sufriendo los envites de la crisis y de las políticas dictadas por los mercados, con el fin de "imponer su fuerza en el peso político".

ANGUITA TRIUNFA CON SU FRENTE CÍVICO QUE SUMA YA MÁS DE 20.000 ADHESIONES - atualcanceblog.es | tu lado independiente.

*20 de octubre de 2.012*

*Y subiendo *

Más combativo que nunca, Julio Anguita presenta este fin de semana en la región su libro, cuyo título hace honor al estado vital y político del ex coordinador general de IU, 'Combates de este tiempo'. Ayer lo presentó en Cáceres y hoy lo hará en Badajoz, a las 12 horas, en el Hotel Zurbarán. Es una selección de escritos en los que evidencia que todos los males económicos tienen su causa en Maastricht. «Es la guerra», dice el veterano político que ahora está al frente de un 'ejército' de *60.0000 personas*, comprometidas en su Frente Cívico 'Somos Mayoría', creado para luchar contra el poder económico actual.

«Apoyé lo que hizo en Extremadura IU y lo volvería a apoyar hoy» - Página Noticias [España]

Amancio Ortega, Del Bosque y Julio Anguita, los mejores jefes para los trabajadores gallegos
La mayoría de los encuestados creen que un buen jefe es el que colabora para sacar el trabajo del equipo adelante.

Amancio Ortega, Del Bosque y Julio Anguita, los mejores jefes para los trabajadores gallegos - Página Noticias [España]

Salud y liberatd

En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.000.000 de votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias y juicios de intenciones. No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## casasola (7 Nov 2012)

* “Pido la palabra”*, nuevo programa de Canal Sur Televisión, comienza sus castings por toda Andalucía
El espacio, que será presentado en directo todos los jueves a partir del mes de octubre por el periodista Jesús Vigorra, buscará la participación ciudadana, dará voz a la sociedad civil y abrirá una ventana a la participación a través de las redes sociales
Una selección de 80 andaluces –10 de cada provincia-, nacidos en Andalucía o residentes en ella, serán quienes pongan voz a la sociedad civil, planteando al invitado de cada jueves noche las cuestiones que les interesan o preocupan sobre asuntos de diversa índole

*La sociedad civil preguntará a JULIO ANGUITA “sobre cosas muy feas”*
*Canal Sur Televisión:* 
*Jueves 8 de noviembre 
22.30 horas.*

Salud y Libertad

En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.000.000 de votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias y juicios de intenciones. No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (8 Nov 2012)

casasola sigue sin responder a una simple pregunta,

¿cortocircuito mental?


----------



## casasola (8 Nov 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> casasola sigue sin responder a una simple pregunta,
> 
> ¿cortocircuito mental?




Señor Palmero, dígale usted a su dueño que las preguntas ya están contestadas, alguna en diferentes post (SMI) y ambas dos en el *#146 (permalink) *por supuesto por separado ya que están extraídas de momentos diferentes.

El SMI a 1.000 euros es una propuesta actual que nada tiene que ver con *abril de 2.009*, el forero que entre a contestar falacias, manipulaciones o juicios de intenciones es cosas suya, yo no me dedico. El modus operandi del caballero AYN RANDiano2 es de sobra conocido en este foro.

*Conferencia ofrecida en Lorca (Murcia) en abril de 2009
*
* El rey Juan Carlos I estaba detrás del golpe del 23F minuto 31:30

* Grado de corrupción minuto 31:30

* La situación económica que estamos viviendo32:20

* Medidas necesarias 43:30

* Ahora hablo de la República minuto 46:20

* Para mí son siente los ejes que encauzarían el proceso de discusión, adhesión y elaboración ciudadanas. Minuto 50:40

- La Constitución republicana debe, junto con los mecanismo que garanticen su aplicación, incorporar la Declaración de los Derechos Humanos añadiéndole además los contenidos de los Derechos medioambientales. 

- No hay República sin Democracia plena, que es sino un convenio permanente entre seres libres e iguales para conseguir permanentemente conviviendo. La Democracia o es radical o no lo es. Minuto 54:30

- La Paz entendida como conjunto de valores, normas y actuaciones dirigidas no sólo a erradicar del horizonte político y cultural el hecho de la guerra sino básicamente el marco de la seguridad colectiva desde una estructura lógica civil. Y ello conlleva proyectos nuevos para los ejércitos, la política y las relaciones internacionales. Minuto 57:44

- Laicidad que se apoya en dos pilares: La Ética, es sí misma libertad de conciencia, y el estatus cívico que defiende separación de las Iglesias con respecta al Estado. La Ética conduce a la Justicia Social que es igualdad de derechos, deberes y oportunidades. La instrucción laica, la escuela, el derecho a la información y el aprendizaje crítico son las condiciones de esa igualdad. Minuto 59:12

- Austeridad entendida como Justicia Fiscal, control de los usos del dinero público y administración transparente. Pero la austeridad es además una virtud que informa conceptos alternativos de calidad de vida y racionalidad en las relaciones con la Naturaleza y sus riquezas. Minuto 1:03

- El Estado Federal es un Estado unitario que basa y centra su unidad en otros modos, otros contenidos y otros consensos ciudadanos. Es hijo de una voluntad general respetuosa con los hechos y precipitados históricos, pero además, y en plena igualdad con ello, respetuosa con la decisión libremente manifestada de cada entidad. El Estado Federal que la III República debe diseñar y organizar tiene competencias federales que garanticen en cada territorio el cumplimiento de los derechos económicos, sociales y medioambientales para todos y cada uno de sus habitantes. La ciudadanía y sus derechos forman parte del acervo común de todos los federados. Minuto 1:08:15

- La deriva de la UE hacia un conglomerado de Estados que funcionan a distintas velocidades no responde en absoluto a las aspiraciones de quienes quieren construir un espacio supranacional con vocación de unidad política con todas sus consecuencias. El federalismo europeo debe construir el proyecto permanente de la III República. Minuto 1:11:14

Julio Anguita en sus propuestas actuales lanzadas para debatir en el Frente Cívico no lleva ningún punto sobre la forma de estado, esta discusión la sacará la gente, si quieren.

Intervención de Julio Anguita sobre la República - YouTube

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## Remkool (8 Nov 2012)

.


Estoy esperando que Anguita -como hicieron ya otras corrientes marxistas

revolucionarias- aclare que piensa sobre la barbarie estalinista y sobre

la posibilidad de salir de éste capitalismo aberrante y saqueador....

A ver si hay kollons o pesan mas los años de sumisión a la

estructura del nefasto PCE....a los traidores de

la clase obrera que fueron Carrillo y Pasionaria


:8:



.​


.


----------



## casasola (8 Nov 2012)

Empieza Julio Anguita a contestar las preguntas de las gentes en “Pido la palabra”

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## casasola (10 Nov 2012)

*Julio Anguita. Referente del Frente Cívico "Somos Mayoría" preguntado por ciudadanos de a pie, en el programa de Canal Sur TV "Pido la palabra".* 

Una vez más escuchándolo podemos comprobar el por qué los poderes fácticos y sus capataces del PPSOE le entraron el canguelo cuando su formación consiguió pasar los 2.000.000 de votos. A raíz de ahí, los maas medias se inventaron innumerables falacias, se multiplicaron las manipulaciones y los juicios de intenciones para intentar erosionar su figura, cosa que no consiguieron por su impecable trayectoria. Tuvo que ser el sicario Miocardio quien le conminara a abandonar la primera línea de la política.

JULIO ANGUITA-REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO "SOMOS MAYORÍA" PREGUNTADO POR LOS CIUDADANOS.mp4 - YouTube

Salud y Libertad


En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.000.000 de votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias y juicios de intenciones. No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

*En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.*

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (23 Nov 2012)

Menuda sarta de gilipolleces dices Ainrandiano... buscas la frase en medio del discurso, la descontextualizas e intentas ridiculizarlas... Julio Anguita fue el último político honrado que tuvo España, si eres de derechas puedes indignarte con lo que dice, como a mi me indigna lo que tu piensas, pero la mierda que neoliberal que lees e ilustra tu nick no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos...


----------



## Captain Julius (26 Nov 2012)

_*DATOS BIOGRÁFICOS DE ANGUITA*
Julio Anguita (Fuengirola, Málaga, 1941)_

Juro que durante un momento pensé que le iba a dar estopa por haber nacio en Fuengirola.


----------



## secuestrado (27 Nov 2012)

_Estoy bastante harto de los hilos semanales hagiográficos (tan regulares y predecibles que parecen parte de una campaña) _

No como su hilo, que parece unicamente fruto de esa "hartura". Por supuesto, es lo mas normal del mundo, que por una gilipollez uno se moleste en redactar (con letras de colorines y de varios tamaños, fotos, links, videos) un mensaje de chorrocientos mil lineas.

No se preocupe. Le prometo que en cuanto tenga un rato, lo leo. Pero, no se engañe, no prometo terminarlo. La propaganda, y de la mala, no es que me vaya demasiado...

¿Cuanto le han pagado por esto? Debe estar forrado..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Nov 2012)

secuestrado dijo:


> ¿Cuanto le han pagado por esto? Debe estar forrado..



FAES me manda un Krugerrand a una caja de alquiler que tengo en Zurich cada vez que alguien postea en este hilo.

Gracias por su aportación :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Nov 2012)

casasola dijo:


> *Lo único que era verdad del artículo el lujoso chalé...
> 
> ANGUITA 'COMPARTE' CASA CON UN CURA | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> *



*

Leo:




El cura vendió la vivienda, que ahora IU ha alquilado por 300.000 pesetas al mes

Hacer clic para expandir...


Año 1996. Diciembre.

¿Cuánto es en dinero de 11.2012 300.000 pesetas de 12.1996?:

No encuentro calculadora de inflación española, así que uso como referencia el precio del ABC.

ABC 1996: 125 pesetas, 0.75€

ABC SEVILLA (Sevilla) - 24/05/1996, p. 15 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

ABC 2012: 1.3€

Ergo el precio del ABC del 2012 es 1.75 veces el precio de 1996.

Multipliquemos por 1.75 el alquiler de 300.000 pesetas de Anguita de 1996: 3155€.

Anguita vivía en un chalet por el que el PCE pagaba 3155€ mensuales de alquiler.

¡Si esto es austeridad qué será el derroche!.*


----------



## casasola (30 Nov 2012)

*Modus operandi del caballero AYN RANDiano2*

*Julio Anguita EL AUSTERO*

Tras el último descalabro electoral, una indiscreción entre uno de sus colaboradores, Pedro Granados, y el secretario de Estado para la Seguridad Ricardo Martí Fluxá, reveló que el coordinador general de IU, paradigma de la austeridad en cada discurso, vivía en un chalé con piscina en la zona norte de Madrid. Ya no era secretario general del PCE, pero el partido corría con sus gastos: 300.000 pesetas mensuales de alquiler; otras tantas en sueldos de asistenta, jardinera y chófer, y cerca de 50.000 en consumo de agua, gas y electricidad



*Pa´ partirse la polla*

*ANGUITA 'COMPARTE' CASA CON UN CURA*

Sorpresas de un alquiler polémico. El coordinador general de IU, Julio Anguita, deberá ceder una habitación de su nueva casa, *un chalé de 100 metros cuadrados,* al sacerdote José María Morán, de 80 años, cuando éste lo solicite, según informó ayer el diario Cinco Días. El cura vendió la vivienda, que ahora IU ha alquilado por 300.000 pesetas al mes, a un sobrino suyo, abogado, y al hijo de éste. Pero el sacerdote vendedor se reservó el "derecho de habitación", esto es, el de ocupar las piezas necesarias para sí y las personas de su familia, según figura en el Registro de la Propiedad. El alquiler del chalé, conocido en el barrio como la casa del obispo, suscitó cierta polémica hace tres meses cuando el responsable de organización de IU, Pedro Granados, solicitó al Ministerio del Interior que sufragase el gasto ya que Anguita tenía que cambiar de domicilio por motivos de seguridad. Un representante de Interior -que finalmente se negó a pagar el arrendamiento- visitó hace una semana el chalé, aún en obras, para estudiar la cobertura de seguridad necesaria. Ahora deberá tener en cuenta, además, la posible presencia del octogenario sacerdote en la vivienda del político.-

*Lo único que era verdad del artículo el lujoso chalé, no solo era de 100 metros cuadrados, sino que era una casa de huéspedes, lo dicho:*

*PA´ PARTIRCE LA POLLA*

ANGUITA 'COMPARTE' CASA CON UN CURA | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Salud y Libertad

En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.000.000 de votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias y juicios de intenciones. No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## Señor Morales (1 Dic 2012)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Maravilloso artículo.
> 
> Y tiene gracia que su arma sea, precisamente, una típicamente femenina: revólver corto de calibre bajo. Femenina y absurda, una de las peores elecciones posibles, teniendo acceso a casi cualquier arma corta.



y ademas grande, por eso lo tiene que llevar en el bolso. La unica ventaja del revolver hoy en dia es que cuando lo usas no dejas casquillos por todas partes, por lo que aun lo utilizan los abueletes en el campo de tiro (les duele la espalda).....o los asesinos.


----------



## Señor Morales (1 Dic 2012)

gracias en todo caso a Aynrandiano, se puede estar de acuerdo o no,en parte o en todo, pero hay que reconocer que se lo curra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Dic 2012)

Señor Morales dijo:


> gracias en toso caso a Aynrandiano, se puede estar de acuerdo o no,en parte o en todo, pero hay que reconocer que se lo curra.



Curro tanto haciendo estos hilos porque...

...siento un_ picor ético_ insoportable que sólo _rasco_ haciéndolos y _pariéndolos_. Es por HIGIENE INTELECTUAL PÚBLICA desenmascarar ciertas cosas.

...me lo paso pipa. Lo reconozco. Hacer estos hilos me divierte casi más que el sexo.​


----------



## Señor Morales (1 Dic 2012)

Señor Morales dijo:


> gracias en todo caso a Aynrandiano, se puede estar de acuerdo o no,en parte o en todo, pero hay que reconocer que se lo curra.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Curro tanto haciendo estos hilos porque...
> 
> ...siento un_ picor ético_ insoportable que sólo _rasco_ haciéndolos y _pariéndolos_. Es por HIGIENE INTELECTUAL PÚBLICA desenmascarar ciertas cosas.
> 
> ...me lo paso pipa. Lo reconozco. Hacer estos hilos me divierte casi más que el sexo.​



siga asi, no estoy de acuerdo con todo pero conviene siempre revisar tesis que creîamos confirmadas.


----------



## Marxista Fashionista (2 Dic 2012)

Anguita se traga el bulo de los defraudadores españoles


----------



## Me parece que... (2 Dic 2012)

JO JO ! Los gurtelianos tratando de deslegitimar a Anguita ...

*¡ La banda de chorizos con peor reputación de Europa y se permiten criticar al Anguita !*

¡ Lavaros la boca antes de mentarlo !

(El "AINcagaRANDiano 2 veces)


----------



## sinnonymous (3 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Anguita se ha metido en su propìa ratonera dialéctica, como vamos a ver una u otra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> Anguita defiende ante los universitarios vascos la unidad de España | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS[/INDENT][/INDENT]



Alguien que defiende un Estado burgués no es comunista. Por tanto Anguita no lo es, ni lo fue. 



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Nunca se han preguntado por qué los Comunistas hablan tanto del (quimérico) _"Hombre Nuevo"_?. ¡Pues porque el Ser Humano _como es_ no les sirve para su proyecto!. ¡Como en el _lecho de Procusto_ han de "acomodar" al hombre a su sistema!.



El comunismo no es ideal al que deba ajustarse la realidad, es el movimiento real que supera el sistema actual, que busca derribarlo. Y dicho movimiento tan solo pueden hacerlo seres humanos en este sistema. Por tanto *es falso que el ser humano tal y como es no sirva para llegar al comunismo. *



> Ante todo recomiendo abrir este hilo y estudiarlo para saber de qué hablamos cuando hablamos de _"Comunismo"_:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ista-crimenes-que-democratas-vista-gorda.html



Es difícil hablar de una sociedad que nunca ha vivido la humanidad. 
Como mucho se podrá hablar del movimiento comunista. Y evidentemente Stalin en el poder no forma parte del mismo. 



> _P. Cuando dice que el fracaso del PCUS avala la permanencia del PCE parece no compartir la sensación generalizada de que el comunismo ha quedado identificado a una debacle, además televisada en directo.
> 
> R. Puede que la imagen pública dé esa impresión, pero en lo hondo de mucha gente hay una cosa clara: que el PCE es distinto. En todo caso, el tiempo ideológico es uno y el histórico es otro. Pero además quisiera recordar que *incluso ese comunismo caído ha dado momentos extraordinarios. Gracias al comunismo se luchó contra el fascismo*_



Vemos como Anguita reconoce como comunismo la URSS, cuando para cualquier marxista su sistema fue un capitalismo de Estado.



> "Un día el alma del PCE tendrá que transmigrar" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS[/INDENT][/INDENT]
> 
> El _"Fascismo"_ (o _Nazi Fascismo_) terminó en 1945. Anguita está haciendo una apología de... *Stalin* :8:, el _Gran Hermano_ que aún vive en los sótanos del PCE.
> 
> Por cierto, el _"comunismo que luchó contra el fascismo"_ (en la _doblepensadora_ mente de Anguita) firmó un Pacto Germano Soviético con Hitler en agosto de 1939.





> Hitler y Stalin. Amigos _eternos_ en 1939. Enemigos _desde siempre_ desde junio de 1941 (ataque de Hitler a Stalin).
> 
> Y Julio Anguita haciendo de Winston Smith y _reescribiendo el pasado_.



*Otra prueba más de la política burguesa de Stalin* que no es ninguna continuación de la de Lenin




> Si no se han leído _"1984"_ de George Orwell seguirán siendo NIÑOS en política toda su vida. Orwell vino a España a luchar por la "República" en 1936. Casi lo matan las milicias del PCE en los _"sucesos de Barcelona"_.



PCE estalinista, contrarevolucionario, garante de manterner el statu quo, apoyando y formando parte del gobierno burgués y republicano de Negrín en Barcelona en 1938.






> Quiere que se extinga el estado, por eso quiere nacionalizar la banca y las "empresas estratégicas" ::. Claro, claro, todo de una lógica (de psiquiátrico) aplastante: Para que "desaparezca" el estado le damos los bancos y las mayores empresas.



Muy bien , ya lo va entendiendo, Anguita no es comunista. Quiere reforzar el Estado burgués. Concentrar el capital en sus manos.


> Anguita es un _*Estatista Antiestado*_ ::, como toda persona atrapada en el círculo hermeneútico marxista.



No, Anguita es un socialdemócrata estatalista.
Para los marxistas revolucionarios el Estado burgués no hay que reformarlo sino eliminarlo en una revolución. El Estado que se extingue es el Estado proletario, que ya no seria un Estado en el sentido estricto porque la lucha contra una minoría de empresarios frente a la mayoría de asalariados es algo relativamente fácil, no necesita complejas estructuras burocráticas.
*Estado proletario utilizado para eliminar las relaciones económicas y sociales vigentes,**no para administrar la economía *.
Y la primera vez que dicho Estado sea efectivamente representante de toda la sociedad es cuando desaparecerá. 
Pero para entenderlo hay que conocer la teoría marxista del Estado.





> Para quienes no hayan leído a Marx: Karl Marx _"profetizó"_ (otro _profeta_ del _Todo a 100_) que en la Sociedad Comunista el Estado iría desapareciendo al ser "innecesario".



Falso, en la sociedad comunista *ya no existe*. No tiene que desaparecer.
*Marx se refería a la desaparición del mismo durante la 1ª fase del comunismo o socialismo. En la URSS ni tan siquiera llegaron a dicha 1ª fase*. 




> La _"desaparición del estado"_ es para los Comunistas lo que fue la _"Revolución pendiente"_ para los Falangistas o la _"Parusía"_ para los Cristianos.: Algo que de boquilla se supone que has de decir que esperas, pero que* en la práctica sabes que no va a suceder nunca.*



Explíquenos como sabe que no va a suceder nunca


> ¿Y qué es eso de un "proletario"?:
> 
> _proletario, ria.
> (Del lat. proletarĭus).
> ...



Para el marxismo proletario es aquel que vende su fuerza de trabajo a cambio de un salario y que produce y valoriza capital.

Por tanto *para el marxismo un proletario no tiene porque hacer un trabajo manual*. Un ingeniero informático que trabaja a cambio de un salario es un proletario. Un trabajo intelectual también puede valorizar el capital.

Por cierto , un funcionario del registro de la propiedad por ejemplo no es un proletario aunque sea asalariado porque no valoriza el capital.



> Divertidamente, ninguno de los autores de estas líneas (Marx o Engels) era tampoco "proletario". Engels (que era el que pagaba las facturas de Marx, dicho sea de paso) era para colmo... patrono industrial. Los autores del _Manifiesto Comunista_ se estaban llamando a sí mismos _reaccionarios_ en su propio opúsculo. Cosas veredes...



Si hace una lectura dogmática del Manifiesto propia de estalinistas es normal que no entienda que Marx y Engels calificaban de reaccionarias a dichas capas intermedias en su conjunto. Y que no excluían que alguien que hoy es un pequeño empresario , mañana pueda ser proletario, o que un burgués traicione a su propia clase , abandone su negocio y dedique su capital a financiar actividades revolucionarias además de hacerlas él en persona.


> Ah, los *campesinos* -todos- son _*reaccionarios*_ de acuerdo a este opúsculo que el señor Anguita dice seguir considerando válido. ¿En cuántos mítines por el agro andaluz ha "revelado" usted a los* jornaleros* que son todos unos _*reaccionarios*_, Don Julio?. ¿En ninguno?. ¿Le ha comentado usted al camarada Gordillo que -de acuerdo al _Manifiesto Comunista_- Marinaleda es un pueblo lleno de reaccionarios?.



Para el marxismo un campesino es lo que hoy sería un trabajador autónomo del campo.
Un jornalero es un trabajador asalariado del campo, no posee en régimen de propiedad ni en el de arriendo la tierra que trabaja.


> Según Marx el pensamiento de cada persona viene determinado por sus relaciones económicas dentro de la sociedad, esto es, por su clase social. El señor Anguita hasta que no renuncie a TODAS sus pensiones y propiedades y no intente ganarse la vida con trabajo manual asalariado NO PUEDE PENSAR COMO UN PROLETARIO Y ES UN REACCIONARIO de acuerdo con Marx.



Eso es una tergiversación del marxismo. Es lo mismo que dirían muchos estalinistas. Quizás dicho prejuicio sea consecuencia del paso por un partido estalinista.
La clase social a la que pertenece uno objetivamente no determina automáticamente, mecánicamente el pensamiento que tenga.

Lo que dijo sin tergiversaciones:
C. Marx (1859): Prlogo a la Contribucin a la Crtica de la Economa Poltica.

El modo de producción de la vida material* condiciona* el proceso de la vida social política y espiritual en general. No es la conciencia del hombre la que determina su ser sino, por el contrario, *el ser social es lo que determina su conciencia*.​
*El ser social , no la clase socia*l. El ser social es toda la sociedad con sus relaciones .



> _La burguesía produce, ante todo, sus propios sepultureros. Su hundimiento y la victoria del proletariado son igualmente inevitables._​
> Señor Anguita, ¿qué necesidad hay de esforzarse parea luchar por lo "inevitables"?. Descanse, hombre, no se esfuerce tanto: La victoria final del Proletariado fue anunciada por Marx como algo "inevitable"... *hace 164 años*.



Esa inevitabilidad incluye también como algo inevitable dicha lucha.


----------



## Kinton (3 Dic 2012)

De Anguita, lo mejor que se puede decir es que es de lo menos indecente que puebla el funesto catálogo de VIPS del socialismo y comunismo. Lo cual no es decir mucho.

Lejos de su retórica paternalista, y de su empeño en emular, tripita cervecera incluída, al capitalista Santa Claus repartiendo sueldos mínimos de 1.000€ aunque uno tenga oficios tan útiles para la sociedad como el reparto de estiércol a domicilio o la distribución de sopa de piedras en sobre (ni una palabra sobre que Estado, capitalista obviamente, o malvado banco le financiaría dicha broma), están todas las contradicciones pueriles propias de la extrema izquierda cateta, pues lo que encontramos en todos los referentes comunistas a lo largo de la historia es justo lo contrario a lo que predican esta ralea de falsos profetas. Ignorando a su vez, como no, todo el baño de sangre causado a lo largo de un siglo, totalmente injustificado y que tienen el cinismo de tratar de justificar o minimizar a la vez que se erigen como defensores de la vida y de la gente que hace cola en el INEM. Una cola que ellos mismos en gran parte han provocado con su reticencia, amparados en un maniqueísmo y una autoridad moral que ellos mismos se han guisado y comido, a cualquier reforma que facilite la creación de riqueza y de empleo.


----------



## casasola (4 Dic 2012)

*Este es nuestro Julio. Hasta Amaiur se hizo caquita cuando sacó los nombres en el parlamento y pidió disculpas ante las amenazas de algunos de los implicados.*

*Julio Anguita. Absolutamente Grande! ¡Ole sus cojones!*

*¿Por qué la prensa no investiga sobre el tema como en otros países? Diario El Mundo, ya se han acabado las elecciones catalanas ¿Ya no interesa el fraude fiscal de Artur Mas? Y el de los otros, menos.[*

El ex coordinador general de Izquierda Unida, Julio Anguita, dio una lista de supuestos evasores fiscales de nuestro país en el programa 'Pido la palabra' del pasado 9 de noviembre, en el cual participó. Él mismo pidió que quería hacer una matización.

Durante su intervención Anguita dio una lista de nombres que según dijo procedían de un artículo del economista, sociólogo y politólogo Vincenç Navarro. En este vídeo aclara que Navarro en dicho artículo no da nombres concretos, señalando que la lista que él leyó circula de forma abierta por internet. Anguita también aclara en este vídeo que los aludidos no se han manifestado para desmentir esta información.

Rectificación de Julio Anguita tras asistir a 'Pido la palabra' - YouTube

Tras hacer pública una lista de supuestos evasores fiscales de España en el programa 'Pido la palabra' del pasado 9 de noviembre, el ex coordinador general de Izquierda Unida, Julio Anguita ha matizado en un vídeo que el profesor Vincenç Navarro "no dio esos nombres" pero se ratifica en sus palabras "puesto que están en muchas listas en internet".
Además, Anguita se siente extrañado por que esas personas a las que se señala "no hayan denunciado la supuesta falsedad que les atribuye un delito grave" si es falso.

*Para terminar, el político pide al Gobierno que publique la lista con los 569 nombres.*

Algunos nombres
El pasado día dos de diciembre, Anguita denunció esa lista y destacó, entre los nombres que aparecen, los siguientes: el padre de Artur Mas, José María Aznar, Dolores de Cospedal, Rodrigo Rato, Narcís Serra, Eduardo Zaplana, Miguel Boyer, José Folgado, Carlos Solchaga, Josep Piqué, Rafael Arias Salgado, Pío Cabanillas, Isabel Tocino, Jordi Sevilla, Josu Jon Imaz, José María Michavila, Juan Miguel Villar Mir, Anna Birulés o Abel Matutes.

Vídeo / Anguita: "Me ratifico en lo que dije" sobre la lista de políticos españoles con cuentas en Suiza - EcoDiario.es

Salud y Libertad

*En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.000.000 de votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias y juicios de intenciones. No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

Vive como predica.

Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.
En la actualidad es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

Busquen, comparen… ¡Que no te vendan la moto!
*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html
*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Dic 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Durante su intervención Anguita dio una lista de nombres que según dijo procedían de un artículo del economista, sociólogo y politólogo Vincenç Navarro. En este vídeo aclara que Navarro en dicho artículo no da nombres concretos, señalando que la lista que él leyó circula de forma abierta por internet



Anguita cita nombres SIN FUENTE, ya que "está en Internet" NO es una fuente válida.

Anguita se columpia al citar nombres sin fuente. Que no lo quiera reconocer ya es otro ausnto. 

Anguita ignora lo que sabe cualquier Wikipedista con 3 meses de experiencia: "Circula por Internet" NO es una fuente.



casasola dijo:


> ...se siente extrañado por que esas personas a las que se señala "no hayan denunciado la supuesta falsedad que les atribuye un delito grave" si es falso.



Anguita tampoco denunció a "El País" cuando este medio publicó que el PCE pagaba >6000€ al mes por casa y servicio a Anguita o que la URSS pagó 500.000 € a Anguita (cantidades en dinero actualizado).


----------



## Jarko (4 Dic 2012)

Lo del autor del hilo pavoneándose de su 135 de cociente intelectual tiene miga, hay que ser borderline....... 
Debe ser el único con 135 que defiendía las nucleares como lo hacía él y que no tuviese intereses económicos y forme parte del lobby, 'clarostá'.
Siento el offtopic.


----------



## casasola (4 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Anguita cita nombres SIN FUENTE, ya que "está en Internet" NO es una fuente válida.
> 
> Anguita se columpia al citar nombres sin fuente. Que no lo quiera reconocer ya es otro ausnto.
> 
> ...





Mucho hablar de casta, supercasta y megacasta… y a la primera de cambio defiendes una lista de chorizos, políticos... Se le ve el plumero a leguas, si ya tenía poca credibilidad, con la defensa a ultranza de los que tienen arruinado al país con las evasiones de impuestos, pronto no podrá ni aparecer por el foro. ¿Desde qué posición hablas?
Defiendes que echen a las gentes de sus primeras y únicas viviendas por no poder pagarlas y alabas a los defraudadores de impuestos.

Nada más que hay que ver el cariz que ha tomado este hilo y las estradas que tiene en 2 días:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cos-espanoles-cuentas-suiza-video-inside.html

Una vez más jugada inteligente de Julio Anguita y además tirando de valentía, como siempre. Esto nada más que ha hecho empezar, lo dicho desgaste descomunal del gobierno (de ese que usted no defiende) y la lista acabará filtrándose por completo. Lista que en el artículo original del profesor Navarro tiene esta referencia “Pero, un empleado de tal banco suizo, despechado por el maltrato recibido por tal banco, decidió publicar los nombres de las personas que depositaban su dinero en dicha banca suiza, sin nunca declararlo en sus propios países. Entre ellos había nada menos que *569 españoles,* incluyendo a Emilio Botín y su familia, *con grandes nombres de la vida política y empresarial”.*

La banca, el fraude fiscal y el New York Times

Salud y Libertad

*PD. Salude a Rajoy y a la Loli de Cospedal de mi parte.*


*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Dic 2012)

Jarko dijo:


> Lo del autor del hilo pavoneándose de su 135 de cociente intelectual tiene miga, hay que ser borderline.......



No me "pavoneo" de nada. Simplemente señalo un hecho ante la muy impertienen pregunta de "con qué autoridad hablo", como si burbuja.info fuese el comité central del PCE donde hay que tener bendición de no sé quién para hablar.



Jarko dijo:


> Debe ser el único con 135 que defiendía las nucleares como lo hacía él y que no tuviese intereses económicos y forme parte del lobby, 'clarostá'.
> Siento el offtopic.



Jamás he ocultado que cometí un error y lo enmendé ante nueva evidencia (Fukushima).

Todo lo contrario: Abrí un hilo-penitencia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-recopilatorio-de-owneds-de-pronucleares.html



casasola dijo:


> Mucho hablar de casta, supercasta y megacasta… y a la primera de cambio defiendes una lista...



La lista que recitó Anguita es APÓCRIFA. Este simple hecho parece no entrarle en la cabeza a usted, por más veces que se lo estamos explicando.

¿Puede usted por favor enlazar una _fuente válida_ para los nombres que da Anguita?.


----------



## casasola (5 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No me "pavoneo" de nada. Simplemente señalo un hecho ante la muy impertienen pregunta de "con qué autoridad hablo", como si burbuja.info fuese el comité central del PCE donde hay que tener bendición de no sé quién para hablar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*El hecho de que ante una acusación tan grave no haya cola en los juzgados, supongo que será porque no pueden pagar las nuevas tasas. *Esto no tiene nada que ver con la acusación de vivir en un chalet de 100 metros cuadrados. Anguita ha lanzado esta acusación igual que Gordillo distrajo 3 o 4 carritos (por cierto, con la que dio usted con los carritos de Gordillo, no le he visto ningún post sobre esto: Díaz Ferrán ingresará en la prisión de Soto del Real ) para despertar conciencia, mientras recortan en sanidad hay ladrones de cuello alto amparados por el gobierno.

Callas ante un ladrón que como mínimo ha robado 30 millones de euros, te haces abogado defensor de los ladrones que han defraudado 44.000 millones de euros y pones el grito en el cielo por 300 euros en comida que han ido a parar a familias necesitadas en un gesto simbólico para despertar conciencias sobre los que pasan necesidades en España. Y como propina te parece bien que echen a los ciudadanos a la calle que tienen una sola vivienda y no pueden pagarla. La verdad que eres completito. 

*La banca, el fraude fiscal y el New York Times*

La banca, el fraude fiscal y el New York Times - Vicenç Navarro - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna

*Entre ellos había nada menos que 569 españoles, incluyendo a Emilio Botín y su familia, con grandes nombres de la vida política y empresarial*

El extracto de la lista lleva rulando por internet varios años, Anguita inteligentemente ha servido de altavoz para que traspase la red antes de que los delitos prescriban. Los juzgados está abiertos con grandes facilidades para los pudientes. ¿Por qué no acuden en masa a los juzgados? ¿Por que no extraditan a Falciani? ¿Temen que suelte la lista entera con toda clses de pueba? ¿Están esperando que prescriba el delito?

*En un país de democracia real, Falciani sería un testigo protegido, aquí, lo detienen y lo extraditan e intenta criminalizar al único que se ha atrevido a denunciarlo públicamente.*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html

*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## casasola (6 Dic 2012)

Martes, 4 de diciembre de 2012

*Un digital afín a "El País" dijo que había rectificado y pedido perdón*

*ANGUITA SE RATIFICA Y SALE AL PASO DE UN BULO [VÍDEO]*

Redacción Canarias Semanal

El que hace más de una década fuera Coordinador General de Izquierda Unida, y en la actualidad inspira el Movimiento social "Frente Cívico", se ratificó en las declaraciones efectuadas al programa "Pido la palabra", de la TV "Canal Sur", a propósito de un listado de políticos y banqueros españoles que han migrado sus capitales... Un digital afín al "El País" dijo que el político había rectificado y pedido perdón. 

El que hace más de una década fuera Coordinador General de Izquierda Unida, y en la actualidad inspira el Movimiento social "Frente Cívico", se ratificó en las declaraciones efectuadas al programa "Pido la palabra", de la TV "Canal Sur", a propósito de un listado de políticos y banqueros españoles que han migrado sus capitales hacia bancos suizos. 

La lista ofrecida por Julio Anguita contaba con 569 nombres, entre los que se podían encontrar el del "padre de Arthur Mas, José María Aznar, Dolores de Cospedal, Rodrigo Rato, Narcis Serra, Eduardo Zaplana, Miguel Boyer, José Folgado, Carlos Solchaga, Josep Piqué, Rafael Arias Salgado, Pío Cabanillas, Isabel Tocino, Jordi Sevilla, Josu Jon Imaz, José María Michavila, Juan Miguel Villar Mir, Anna Birulés, Abel Matutes...". Pese a que tal listado ha circulado profusamente a través de Internet y diversos periódicos digitales, ninguno de los aludidos ha presentado denuncia alguna en contra de los autores de la difusión o contra el propio Julio Anguita.

A las pocas horas de haber formulado Anguita su acusación, apareció en diversos digitales la falsa noticia de que el político cordobés había rectificado y presentado excusas a los aludidos por sus declaraciones. El bulo fue difundido por "The Huffington Post", digital bajo el control de PRISA, la empresa propietaria del periódico socialdemócrata "El País". Anguita ha salido al paso de la falsedad, ratificándose en sus declaraciones anteriores. El vídeo que reproducimos corresponde justamente a ese desmentido.

ANGUITA SE RATIFICA Y SALE AL PASO DE UN BULO [VÍDEO] &mdash; Canarias-semanal.com, Digital informativo de actualización diaria, de lunes a viernes

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y libertad


----------



## casasola (7 Dic 2012)

*Mientras unos criminalizan a los políticos honrados con mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones.*

*ANGUITA SE RATIFICA Y SALE AL PASO DE UN BULO (EL DESMENTIDO)*

El que hace más de una década fuera Coordinador General de Izquierda Unida, y en la actualidad inspira el Movimiento social "Frente Cívico", se ratificó en las declaraciones efectuadas al programa "Pido la palabra", de la TV "Canal Sur", a propósito de un listado de políticos y banqueros españoles que han migrado sus capitales... Un digital afín al "El País" dijo que el político había rectificado y pedido perdón.

ANGUITA SE RATIFICA Y SALE AL PASO DE UN BULO [VÍDEO] &mdash; Canarias-semanal.com, Digital informativo de actualización diaria, de lunes a viernes

*Callan o defienden a gentes como estas:*

*Los ladrones de guante blanco de España
*

Los ladrones de guante blanco de España - laSexta

*Aquí una ciudadana llamando las cosas por su nombre:
*

*LADRONA! QUE ROBA A LOS POBRES PARA DÁRSELO A LOS RICOS. LADRONA! LADRONA! LADRONA!!!!!*

Ciudadana le grita LADRONA a @mdcospedal - YouTube

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Dic 2012)

Marechal dijo:


> Justifica al régimen de Cuba: "pasan necesidad pero tienen *dignidad*"



Acojonante.

Como la "dignidad" es gratis y además es SUBJETIVO que la tengas (o no) con el discurso de "Ahora tenemos Dignidad" puedes "justificar" el gobierno más desastroso del mundo.

Lo mismo se decía en el Franquismo del hambre de los años 1940-1955: _España es pobre, pero ha recuperado su Independencia y Dignidad_.

Incorporo tus interesantísimas aportaciones a los primeros posts. Abro aparatado de "colaboraciones" para que quien quiera aporte nuevas contradicciones de Anguita. 

Si algún día Anguita leyese este hilo espero que EL PRIMER BENEFICIADO SEA ÉL, ya que estar contínuamente rodeado de gente que te dice lo listo y genial que eres termina con la salud mental de cualquiera. 

La crítica sincera es el mejor regalo intelectual que se puede hacer a alguien.


----------



## casasola (13 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Como la "dignidad" es gratis y además es SUBJETIVO que la tengas (o no) con el discurso de "Ahora tenemos Dignidad" puedes "justificar" el gobierno más desastroso del mundo.
> 
> ...




*…Pero quiero tranquilizar la conciencia de los aquí asistentes. Es normal que cuando yo hablo de esto, el enterado de turno (en clara alusión a los asustaviejas), normalmente un tertuliano (o un neoliberal) de manera brillante y despectiva diga:
-Mira el piojoso ese lo que dice. Sr. Anguita, eso será en la unión soviética.
Yo como ya lo sé, le digo: No! no! Eso en la constitución española.
*

*Minuto 10:59*

Julio Anguita presenta su último libro en Elche - YouTube

Están de los nervios. Empezaron a atacarlo por su falta de honradez, al ver que la gente se les echaba encima por estar más que comprobado que es el político más honrado y coherente que ha dado la madre tierra. Dijeron:
Esto decía el autor del hilo en el post 48 (permalink)

“La honradez no se la discuto a Anguita.”

Aquí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ecentes-aunque-sean-de-extrema-derecha-5.html

Háganse la siguiente pregunta. Si todo lo que ha puesto aquí este señor contra la honradez de Julio Anguita, reconoce que es falso. ¿Tiene algún crédito lo demás? utilizando el mismo modus operandi (falacias, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones, frases sacadas de contexto, mezclar frases de varias épocas distintas, la misma fuente que estuvo persiguiendo a Julio Anguita la mayor parte de su periplo madrileño)

Forero, como dicen por aquí abajo. *Tu mismo.*

*Pasaron a incrementar el plan B*

Ahora inciden en el tan manido y antiquísimo mantra franquista *(asustaviejas) del judaísmo, comunismo, masonería y la subversión.* Cuando con esta horrible crisis sistémica del capitalismo salvaje, nadie se acuerda de la URSS, tan solo los que allí la están pasado putas con el actual sistema de poco ricos y la gran mayoría pobres y desahuciados... Cuando el muro de Berlín se ha comprobado que los cascotes cayeron para las dos lados.

Cuando está más que comprobado que las propuestas de Julio Anguita, *nada tienen que ver con lo que fue los países del este y están dentro de la constitución y lo más importante, cuando estas medidas benefician a la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos.* *Julio Anguita no habla de quitarle el dinero a los pequeños ahorradores como quieren hacer creer los asustaviejas. Anguita habla de meterle mano a los evasores, a las grandes fortunas, a los defraudadores, a los intermediarios, a los de la SICAV…:* Minuto 4:09

Julio Anguita presenta su último libro en Elche - YouTube

*Hay gentes que solo quieren vivir ellos del carajo, a costa de putear a una gran mayoría (parados, desahuciados, enfermos crónicos, discapacitados, dependientes, trabajadores en general…)*

*La brecha entre ricos y pobres alcanza su nivel más alto en 30 años
*

La brecha entre ricos y pobres alcanza su nivel más alto en 30 años | Economía | EL PAÍS

Lo único que molesta de julio Anguita es que *es el único capaz de aglutinar a gente de diversas creencias ideológicas en torno a un programa para que acabe con la cada vez, más extensa brecha, en definitiva que los ricos sean menos ricos y que los pobres dejen de serlo.*

Cuando tengan tiempo diríjanse al Nick de los post de los foreros que demonizan a Julio Anguita y cliqueen en la pestaña “Ver todos los mensajes de…” se van a quedar sorprendidos de las sensibilidad de algunos para con los colectivos más defavorecidos.

Anguita hablan mucho del capote que te lanzan para que no veas la realidad.
*Mientras te habla del pasado de la URSS o de Cuba te tapan a donde nos quieren llevar con sus políticas:*

*El 21,1% de la población española se encuentra por debajo del umbral de la pobreza*

El 21,1% de la población española se encuentra por debajo del umbral de la pobreza - RTVE.es

*España tendrá 18 millones de pobres en 2022*

Intermón Oxfam alerta en un informe sobre la escalada de la pobreza y la desigualdad en el país, fruto de las actuales políticas de austeridad
España lidera la desigualdad social en Europa, una brecha que se disparará en los próximos años
La aplicación de la Tasa sobre Transacciones Financieras en España recaudará entre 2.000 y 5.000 millones de euros

España tendrá 18 millones de pobres en 2022

*En tu mano está que no te venda la moto. Por lo menos, infórmate.*

*Y una vez informado, organízate y lucha!*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*



Salud y Libertad


----------



## casasola (15 Dic 2012)

Marechal dijo:


> Sigamos:
> 
> JULIO ANGUITA-REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO "SOMOS MAYORÍA" PREGUNTADO POR LOS CIUDADANOS.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> ...




Estos neoliberales, para que se notara mucho menos el pego de grupo organizado, deberían cambiar de modus operandi, de la frasecita sacada de contexto. Vídeo por cierto donde hay bastantes cosas interesantes, pero ello se empeñan en que solo se vea la frasecita y el tema ya bastante manido (usado por el franquismo) propios de asustaviejas, el comunismo, el judaísmo, la masonería… Por algo será. ¿No os pica la curiosidad?

“Cuba, un país dominado por la dictadura de Batista, hay un levantamiento y entra los barbudos y colocan una política que intenta ser justa. Inmediatamente y hasta el día de hoy EE. UU. saltándose todas las normas internacionales decreta el bloqueo, es más todos los años la Asamblea General de la ONU. Condena a EE. UU. Que solo tiene el apoyo de Israel. El bloqueo es ilegal a todas luces, allí hay errores, hay dificultades a veces, lo están pasando muy mal, pero desde luego tienen algo que es haber defendido su dignidad, hay necesidades hambre, no! Y en todo caso para que lleguen alimentos que no se salten la ley y puedan comercial libremente. Cuba tiene uno de los mejores yacimientos de níquel que hay en el mundo, que no pueden comercial con ello. 

Y en cuanto a la URSS cometió muchos errores. Fue un régimen autoritario, pero ya está bien que los comunistas, sobre todos los que no hemos sido de la unión soviética estemos entonado el mea culpa. Mire usted, junto a los errores y a veces horrores los rusos comieron por primera vez con los comunistas, tuvieron educación con los comunistas, tuvieron sanidad con los comunistas, aparte de sus errores y sus horrores. Y por lo tanto cuando yo tengo que confesar errores, los confieso con humildad, pero no le tolero a nadie que me dé lecciones y menos, los EE. UU. Genocida en Hiroshima y Nagasaki y que en estos momentos están controlando la economía del mundo. Ni de aquellos sistemas que permitieron que un millón y medio de comunistas fueran ejecutados en el año 1.965 en Indonesia, sin que nadie moviese las manos. Por lo tanto las acusaciones que yo las asumo, pero me gusta hacerlo en el contexto. Cómo estamos, cómo estás tú, cómo estoy yo y a partir de ahí, hay un comunista que confiesa errores cometidos en nombre del comunismo, pero también me siento orgulloso de las cosas magníficas que hemos hecho”.

Minuto 50:57

JULIO ANGUITA-REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO "SOMOS MAYORÍA" PREGUNTADO POR LOS CIUDADANOS.mp4 - YouTube

Yo añadiría, que las madres de la Rusia y la Cuba comunistas, sabían y saben cuando manda sus hijos al colegio que van a volver. Las madres de los EE. UU. Pasan las fatigas de la muerte cuando suena sus móviles en periodo y horario lectivos.

“¿Qué es lo que se ha ganado? Y, ¡ojito!, que no estoy defendiendo a ciegas lo que había en la URSS; lo que estoy haciendo es denunciar esa gran mentira que nos vendieron, la gran mentira de las libertades, del mercado..., lo único que nos han traído ustedes ha sido la prostitución, el asesinato, la mafia política, el golpe de estado, el hundimiento de la Unión Soviética, ustedes han conseguido que Estados Unidos se haya convertido en la primera potencia terrorista mundial, y digo terrorista…”

Salud y Libertad


Están de los nervios. Empezaron a atacarlo por su falta de honradez, al ver que la gente se les echaba encima por estar más que comprobado que es el político más honrado y coherente que ha dado la madre tierra. Dijeron: *“La honradez no se la discuto a Anguita.”*

CABALLERO AYN RANDiano2 en el post 48 (permalink)

Aquí en este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ecentes-aunque-sean-de-extrema-derecha-5.html

Háganse la siguiente pregunta. Si todo lo que ha puesto aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-julio-anguita-hemerotecas-son-crueles.html este señor contra la honradez de Julio Anguita, reconoce que es falso. ¿Tiene algún crédito los demás post del hilo? utilizando el mismo modus operandi (falacias, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones, frases sacadas de contexto, mezclar frases de varias épocas distintas, la misma fuente que estuvo persiguiendo a Julio Anguita la mayor parte de su periplo madrileño)

*Forero, como dicen por aquí abajo. Tu mismo.*

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Dic 2012)

casasola dijo:


> Dijeron: *“La honradez no se la discuto a Anguita.”*
> 
> CABALLERO AYN RANDiano2 en el post 48 (permalink)
> 
> ...



Casasola, ¿cuándo he dicho yo que Anguita no sea honrado?.

Anguita está monstruosamente equivocado, pero se cree sus propias equivocaciones.



casasola dijo:


> (falacias, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones, frases sacadas de contexto, *mezclar frases de varias épocas distintas*, la misma fuente que estuvo persiguiendo a Julio Anguita la mayor parte de su periplo madrileño)



Si Anguita se contradice a sí mismo a lo largo del tiempo no es culpa mía.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si Anguita se contradice a sí mismo a lo largo del tiempo no es culpa mía.



Eres el demagogo vendedor de crecepelos por excelencia. Tu pensabas igual cuando tenías 14, 25, 40 o 60 años? No te contradices nunca? Yo si, mi mente evoluciona, no pienso lo mismo que pensaba hace unos años de muchas cosas (me enorgullezco)


----------



## casasola (15 Dic 2012)

Marechal dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba. Que me tachen de neoliberal. También me han tachado de comunistas. Es lo que tiene tener criterios propios en vez de seguir como un borreguo al líder de turno. ::



Julio Anguita no es un líder, antes fue un dirigente y ahora es un referente. Este hecho es precisamente lo que levanta admiración en algunos grupos de personas. Es un político de culto que por carisma, honradez y coherencia, trasciende el espacio mediático reservado para este tipo de personas. Haciendo un símil con la canción de autor sería un Javier Krahe o un Pablo Gurrero (Artistas que por su calidad son minoritarios) con la proyección mediática de un Sabina o un Víctor Manuel (Artistas cuya música, más comercial, se pliega a las leyes del mercado). Algo totalmente inaudito. 

A julio Anguita no se le sigue, se va a su lado. “Con su puedo y mi quiero, vamos juntos compañeros”(Mario Benedetti). El foro está lleno de auténticos. Unos con su "CI 135" y otros con el "criterio propio", que por supuesto, los demás no tenemos. Termino con una letra de Paco Toronjo *“Todo aquel que dice, yo soy. Es porque no tiene nadie que le diga, tú eres”. *(y sin muñequito)

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Eres el demagogo vendedor de crecepelos por excelencia. Tu pensabas igual cuando tenías 14, 25, 40 o 60 años? No te contradices nunca? Yo si, mi mente evoluciona, no pienso lo mismo que pensaba hace unos años de muchas cosas (me enorgullezco)



Hasta los 25 años pase. Me he abstenido de hacer sangre con el pasado falangista de Anguita porque la juventud es la juventud.

De los 25 en adelante una persona ya ha de estar "hecha" y se le puede exigir que mantenga cierta consistencia.

Sí, yo pienso básicamente igual desde los 25 años hasta lo que tengo ahora. Algunos detalles cambian porque me he encontrado nuevas evidencias (el tema nuclear, por ejemplo), pero lo esencial ya no cambia.

¿Qué tal va el _Owned_ que (dijiste) me ibas a presentar en este hilo?:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...titucion-heterosexual-heterofobia-inside.html

Espero ansioso tu _Owned_. Saludos.


----------



## casasola (15 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hasta los 25 años pase. Me he abstenido de hacer sangre con el pasado falangista de Anguita porque la juventud es la juventud.




*No se cansa usted de mentir y van ya….*

*“Nunca estuve en Acción Católica, ni en ningún grupo, nunca estuve en Falange Española. Yo entro en el sindicato de maestros de Falange por indicación del PCE, cuando el PCE le decía a sus dirigentes y cuadros, “entrar e infiltraos”. Triste guasa tiene que un secretario general del partido me diga a mí, que yo estaba en un sindicato de Falange, pues porque tú me lo mandaste”.*

0:0:37
JULIO ANGUITA-EL REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO -SOMOS MAYORÍA- "RECOPILACIÓN AÑOS 90" - YouTube

Están de los nervios. Empezaron a atacarlo por su falta de honradez, al ver que la gente se les echaba encima por estar más que comprobado que es el político más honrado y coherente que ha dado la madre tierra. Dijeron: “La honradez no se la discuto a Anguita.”
CABALLERO AYN RANDiano2 en el post 48 (permalink)

Aquí en este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ecentes-aunque-sean-de-extrema-derecha-5.html

Háganse la siguiente pregunta. Si todo lo que ha puesto aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-julio-anguita-hemerotecas-son-crueles.html este señor contra la honradez de Julio Anguita, reconoce que es falso. ¿Tiene algún crédito los demás post del hilo? utilizando el mismo modus operandi (falacias, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones, frases sacadas de contexto, mezclar frases de varias épocas distintas, la misma fuente que estuvo persiguiendo a Julio Anguita la mayor parte de su periplo madrileño)

*Forero, como dicen por aquí abajo. Tu mismo.*


*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## Duque de Jaca (16 Dic 2012)

No soy comunista, pero admiro a Anguita por los valores que todo el mundo reconoce y que le distinguen. He leído más o menos el primer comentario del hilo, y digo más o menos porque la cantidad de tonterías vertidas me ha empujado a dejar de leer. Llevaría mucho tiempo contestar una por una a todas las falacias dichas por este forero, y no creo que merezca la pena mientras que el mencionado forero no entienda los principios ideológicos e históricos que definen al comunismo. En fin, ha sido un ejercicio patético de contra-propaganda barata.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hasta los 25 años pase. Me he abstenido de hacer sangre con el pasado falangista de Anguita porque la juventud es la juventud.
> 
> De los 25 en adelante una persona ya ha de estar "hecha" y se le puede exigir que mantenga cierta consistencia.
> 
> ...




Me da pereza el tema, lo reconozco, pero ya te comiste el primero si lo recuerdas, seguro que el segundo también te cae. 

Sigues pensando que la C1 es la moto más segura del mercado?? Ahí cambiarías de opinión no? No me defraudes....y no me salgas con que ninguna es segura, que te veo venir.

Por cierto esperaba más aportaciones tuyas a lo de las armas. Porque la verdad es que de los pistoleros ninguno pone enlaces ni datos ni nada (al menos tu eso si lo haces, lo reconozco), sólo dicen frases hechas y sin fundamento.


----------



## casasola (16 Dic 2012)

Duque de Jaca dijo:


> No soy comunista, pero admiro a Anguita por los valores que todo el mundo reconoce y que le distinguen. He leído más o menos el primer comentario del hilo, y digo más o menos porque la cantidad de tonterías vertidas me ha empujado a dejar de leer. Llevaría mucho tiempo contestar una por una a todas las falacias dichas por este forero, y no creo que merezca la pena mientras que el mencionado forero no entienda los principios ideológicos e históricos que definen al comunismo. En fin, ha sido un ejercicio patético de contra-propaganda barata.




Me pasó lo mismo, de hecho copié los post, para desmontar una a una, todas las falacias que pone, pero me dio tal fatiguita que preferí desmontarla aleatoriamente, creo que ya van por la veintena entre este y otros hilos. También he aportado prueba de la principal fuente que se nutre el hilo, que queda descartada, como fuente fiable, por la animadversión hacia el político cordobés ( ) por no haber accedido a sus pretensiones de ser el relevo de Felipe González en una política económica domesticada y a favorecer que este grupo de presión ampliara su monopolio.

*Efectivamente las hemerotecas son muy crueles (sobre todo si recogen las falacias, manipulaciones, el inventar para adornar, el juicio de intenciones)*

Minuto 4:46 JULIO ANGUITA-EL REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO -SOMOS MAYORÍA- "RECOPILACIÓN AÑOS 90" - YouTube

He intentado con un programa rescatar los post que ya había borrado. Ya que este señor es completito, como buen forero manipulador, se ha jartado de editar los post originales sin poner que es lo que ha cambiado, dejando algunos post de otros foreros, que habían contestado a los post originales desconexos. Es normal editar un post para corregir una falta de ortografía, alguna letra que se haya colado al escribir, algún artículo, preposición que sobra o falta, ahí no hace falta poner el clásico “Edito” pero el suprimir, añadir, cambiar cosas según el barometro de contestación de la gente, sin consignarla es de mucha malas artes.

*Edito: Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Dic 2012)

Inauguro colaborador. He añadido en el primer post esta colaboración de casasola:



casasola dijo:


> *JULIO ANGUITA: "NO TENGO NADA QUE VER NI CON ESTA CONSTITUCIÓN MONÁRQUICA, NI CON SUS INSTITUCIONES"*
> 
> "Si llega la III República será de mano del pueblo" - YouTube



Frase pronunciada por un Julio Anguita que ha sido político profesional desde 1979 (Alcaldía de Córdoba) hasta el año 2000 (abandona la "coordinación" de Izquierda Unida).

Es como si *Manuel Fraga* hubiese dicho.



> "NO TENGO NADA QUE VER NI CON FRANCO NI CON SUS INSTITUCIONES"



La _impudicia_ de Anguita es ciertamente notable al tratar de desligarse del Regimen de 1978 al que ha jurado lealtad varias veces y del que ha cobrado durante más de 20 años. 

¡Gracias, casasola!.


----------



## laresial (22 Dic 2012)

Está bien recordar que Julio Anguita es humano y se equivoca.
Que Julio Anguita es comunista y por tanto partidario del genocidio u holodromo del pueblo Ukraniano.
Que no es demócrata.
Que vive engañado en los sueños de yupi pensando que el comunismo va a traer la prosperidad y la felicidad a España cuando en el resto del mundo no lo ha hecho.

Pero es que no es Julio Anguita el responsable de las politicas absolutamente demenciales que se están haciendo hace años en España, ni siquiera es el responsable de un partido político.

Yo también admiraba a Julio Anguita, pero hoy por hoy, Anguita es irrelevante en España.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Dic 2012)

laresial dijo:


> Que Julio Anguita es comunista y por tanto partidario del genocidio u holodromo del pueblo Ukraniano



Yo esto no lo creo.

Creo que Anguita se las ha arreglado para _doblepensar_ los crímenes soviéticos y simplemente sacarlos de su campo de conciencia, como el cornudo a sabiendas que consigue "no ver" que su mujer le está engañando de forma flagrante.

Yo en Anguita percibo que es persona bastante más culta e inteligente que el político medio español (lo cual tampoco es mucho decir) y con buenas intenciones y con preocupación genuina por la Humanidad, pero profundamente enfangada en un sistema de ideas monstruosamente erróneo.

Ya he dicho que si diésemos el poder a Anguita en España, EL PODER LE MATARÍA. Su corazón no resistiría ver el resultado (opuesto al deseado y esperado por él) de la aplicación de sus ideas. Esto último es un _elogio_ hacia don Julio: Los cabrones de verdad asisten impertérritos a la miseria y la ruina de su pueblo (Fidel Castro o Hitler, por ejemplo).


----------



## Penerecto XVI (22 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...Y para colmo un revólver, cuando una semiautomática es 1000 veces mejor.



Esta gilipollez me ha dejado a cuadros :Aplauso: , no se si porque es el comentario mas fuera de contexto que he leido en mi vida (ya que estas metete con sus gustos por no haberla elegido cromada o alguna otra tonteria), que mas dara que Anguita lleve un revolver o una pistola de corredera?

Y puede que en las peliculas y en el call of duty queden muy chulos y tengas muchas mas balas, pero un revolver es mucho mas practico por su sencillez en el manejo, porque es mucho mas fiable (no se encasquilla, y mas hace 20 años) y porque a Anguita le ha salido de los cojones. No te jode...


----------



## casasola (22 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Inauguro colaborador. He añadido en el primer post esta colaboración de casasola:
> 
> El compañero Aynrandiano2 me ha pedido encarecidamente que colabore con él, ya que la obsesión que tiene con Julio Anguita lo trae por la calle la amargura, después de darle canoa al cordobés con toda clase de inventos y patrañas como si de un Adolfo Serrano1 se tratara, recogiendo falacias de la prensa (curiosamente siempre la misma fuente, El País) haciendo elucubraciones sobre las mismas, o bien sacando frase de contextos, mezclando varias frases de distintas épocas, haciendo juicios de intenciones, todo ello con innumerable apoyo visual, y colorines, propio del que tiene poco que decir (Anguita fuma tres paquetes de Ducados diarios, Anguita lleva pistola, Anguita nació en Fuengirola…) Todo vale, hasta las fábulas que realiza de una frase de Anguita, adornadas con material, fotográfico y gran profusión de caracteres para que parezca que en cada post hay muchos trapos sucios.
> Pues, sin problemas, le ayudaremos a limpiar un poco su conciencia, ya que padece mezcla de arrepentimiento y síndrome de Estocolmo
> ...



No hay de qué, encantado de ayudarte, espero que te sientas mejor. No te arrepentirás de haberme pedido ayuda, ya pondré más cositas para que puedas pulgar tus aberraciones.

*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones...*

Salud y libertad


----------



## casasola (23 Dic 2012)

Iniciado por AYN RANDiano2 

Inauguro colaborador. He añadido en este post la segunda colaboración de casasola:

El compañero Aynrandiano2 me ha pedido encarecidamente que colabore con él, ya que la obsesión que tiene con Julio Anguita lo trae por la calle la amargura, después de darle canoa al cordobés con toda clase de inventos y patrañas como si de un Adolfo Serrano1 se tratara, recogiendo falacias de la prensa (curiosamente siempre la misma fuente, El País) haciendo elucubraciones sobre las mismas, o bien sacando frase de contextos, mezclando varias frases de distintas épocas, haciendo juicios de intenciones, todo ello con innumerable apoyo visual, y colorines, propio del que tiene poco que decir (Anguita fuma tres paquetes de Ducados diarios, Anguita lleva pistola, Anguita nació en Fuengirola…) Todo vale, hasta las fábulas que realiza de una frase de Anguita, adornadas con material, fotográfico y gran profusión de caracteres para que parezca que en cada post hay muchos trapos sucios. 
Pues, sin problemas, le ayudaremos a limpiar un poco su conciencia, ya que padece mezcla de arrepentimiento y síndrome de Estocolmo.

Tras el post de presentación iniciamos aquí la primera colaboración de las 30 que me hemos acordado, espero estar a la altura de su confianza. 
Una de las mayores aberraciones que me ha confesado AYN RANDiano2, que quiere pulgar es la manía de sacar la frases de contextos por lo que he considerado que la transcripción de esta entrevista es un buen empiezo:

"Si llega la III República será de mano del pueblo" - YouTube

"Si llega la III República será de mano del pueblo" - YouTube

•	Es algo ajeno ya a mis planteamientos políticos, ya lo dije en un acto en 1.996 en la casa de campo yo no tengo nada que ver con esta constitución, uno la acepta porque estamos en una legislación, pero no es la mía, por supuesto. Al jefe del estado no lo reconozco como tal, como a mí me gustaría que fuera, es decir, yo estoy fuera en el sentido político de esta constitución. Lo que se celebra hoy es que no acabaron con la República, ni acabó el dictador Franco, ni acabaron todos aquellos que creyeron que se habían cerrado las heridas en falso. La República no es lo que ocurrió en 1.931, el que tenga un poco de curiosidad histórica, significa que la República aparte de libertad, igualdad, fraternidad, reales, es la intervención del Estado en la economía a favor de los más débiles y todo, todo lo contrario que está ocurriendo en estos momentos, donde el gobierno interviene en la economía a favor del Banco de Santander o el Banco Bilbao Vizcaya, para ser claro.

•	La República no persiguió a ninguna orden religiosa, tenga usted en cuenta que estamos hablando de una religión que desde el Emperador Teodosio se montó en el machito y no se ha bajado y ha estado viviendo del pueblo español.

•	La constitución de la República era una constitución laica y lo que pedimos es que se separe, que no siga percibiendo dinero, ni que crean algunos creyentes que ponen la X en la casilla para la iglesia, lo ponen de su bolsillo, no, lo ponen del dinero de los demás españoles, si quieren ponerlo, que lo ponga de su bolsillo particular. Lo que pasa es que se está acostumbrado a ver al Jefe del Estado en ceremonias religiosas, que no pinta allí nada como Jefe de Estado o el presidente de gobierno en un estado aconfesional, pues nos creemos que esto es normal.

•	Estamos viviendo de espaldas a la propia constitución monárquica, que por otra parte es el documento que menos se cumple, comparen ustedes las políticas que vienen de Europa con la propia constitución, nadie se cree esta constitución y menos el Jefe del Estado y el presidente del gobierno, y la iglesia lo que pretende es seguir viviendo como ha vivido durante siglos, del Estado.

•	Vamos a discutir cuáles son los bienes de la iglesia, que yo sepa en Córdoba, por ejemplo, cuando entraron las tropas cristianas de Fernando VII se hicieron 7 iglesias, esas iglesias son del Estado español, cuyo antecedente es Fernando VII. Vamos a discutir ¿de quién es la Mezquita de Córdoba, en el fondo, eh?

•	Francia que está considerado como la hija mayor de la iglesia católica, allí las iglesias son propiedad del estado, lo que pasa es que la gestiona la iglesia, pero aquí es que hemos llegado a desorbitar tanto la realidad, que nos parece que son normales, situaciones altamente escandalosas. Por qué se imparte todavía la religión en los centros, por qué van determinados prelados a visitar las escuelas, qué significan que hayan capellanes castrenses, qué es esto de ceremonias religiosas en el ejército español, ese disparate que es contraria la letra de la constitución, se ve aquí como algo normal. La creencia es un asunto privado. Yo creo que los creyentes tienen derecho ocupar la calle, pidiendo los permisos, hacen sus manifestaciones, además yo creo que la iglesia tiene derecho a criticar las leyes del gobierno, ahora yo también, como no creyente, tengo derecho a opinar lo que dice el Papa, faltaría más. Lo que pedimos para la iglesia es que esté en igualdad a los demás, que no tenga nada de privilegios, no que esté peor, sino que esté simplemente igual.

•	Yo creo que el velo es una manifestación de libertad ¿Por qué no van a utilizarlo? O nos ponemos también en la puertas de los institutos a ver a los alumnos que llevan una crucecita ¿No sería ridículo? Yo a veces pienso que hay ciertos anticlericalismos que es tontorrón y exagerado, pero queda bien. Un país con Sarkozy a la cabeza que tendría que explicar por qué interviene en Libia, cuáles son sus oscuras razones y por qué las políticas contra los trabajadores. Yo no soy anticlerical, quiero la separación, pero no me pongo a perseguir a nadie, además eso es una tontería. La política que está haciendo Zapatero es de gran derecha, Rajoy no la va a hacer distinta, por desgracia para este país. Y que se están tomando acuerdos que se cargan todo el título preliminar de la constitución. Que los españoles cojan la constitución y lean los artículos y los comparen con lo que acaban de aprobar. Eso es lo que a mí me interesa ¿Quién va a sustituir a Zapatero? Eso a mí no me interesa, para qué si va a hacer lo mismo.

•	Mire usted yo nunca he jugado a adivino, claro ustedes son muy jóvenes y yo me fui de Madrid hace 11 años, yo tengo una manera de ser, se que choca con lo que ustedes entienden… Yo nunca doy un titular ni esas historias y nunca entro en encuestas ¿Saben ustedes por qué? Porque mientras yo no sepa las preguntas, no comento las respuestas. Los resultados ya lo veremos el día de las elecciones.

Gracias casasola
No hay de qué, encantado de ayudarte, espero que te sientas mejor. No te arrepentirás de haberme pedido ayuda, ya pondré más cositas para que puedas pulgar tus aberraciones.

*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones...*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*

Salud y libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Dic 2012)

> (aqui quiere perdir perdón por mentir por CUADRAGÉSIMA NOVENA VEZ, ya que los comunistas no juran)



Todo cargo público en España ha de Jurar su cargo comprometiéndose a cumplir y defender la Constitución y el regimen al cual sirve.

Venir ahora (después de +30 años de cargos) a decir que no se forma parte del regimen suena...a Fraga diciendo que no tuvo nada que ver con el Franquismo.


----------



## casasola (24 Dic 2012)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Todo cargo público en España ha de Jurar su cargo comprometiéndose a cumplir y defender la Constitución y el regimen al cual sirve.
> 
> Venir ahora (después de +30 años de cargos) (del 1.979 al 2.000 ¿Van más de 30 años?) Esto de inflar los años para que el delito sea más grave si me suena más a su admirado Sr. Fraga. Dudo mucho que los ciudadanos tengan el mismo concepto de sinceridad, entre otros miles de conceptos, de Julio Anguita que del Sr. Fraga. Par muestra este botoncito: A bloguear, a bloguear: Fraga  a decir que no se forma parte del regimen suena...a Fraga diciendo que no tuvo nada que ver con el Franquismo.




Miente por CINCUENTAGESIMA vez (los comunistas no juran) ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting 
http://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L4/CONG/DS/PL/PL_001.PDF De cualquiera de los modos confundir o hacer creer que el imperativo legal es una defensa a ultranza de la constitución, no es más que seguir el modus operandi de la totalidad de este aberrante hilo. Ha explicado infinidad de veces para qué, entrar en las instituciones, para qué servirse de ellas en beneficio de la mayoría, si se hubieran agotado todas las posibilidades que daba la constitución, hoy no estaríamos así y una vez agotada esta posibilidades, por la III República (en 1.996 ante el incumplimiento constante de la constitución apostaron por la III República) pero no la que propugna el Sr. García-Trevijano, de cambio de muñeco. 

Sino esta:

Para mí son siente los ejes que encauzarían el proceso de discusión, adhesión y elaboración ciudadanas.

- La Constitución republicana debe, junto con los mecanismos que garanticen su aplicación, incorporar la Declaración de los Derechos Humanos añadiéndole además los contenidos de los Derechos medioambientales.

- No hay República sin Democracia plena, que es sino un convenio permanente entre seres libres e iguales para conseguir permanentemente conviviendo. La Democracia o es radical o no lo es.

- La Paz entendida como conjunto de valores, normas y actuaciones dirigidas no sólo a erradicar del horizonte político y cultural el hecho de la guerra sino básicamente el marco de la seguridad colectiva desde una estructura lógica civil. Y ello conlleva proyectos nuevos para los ejércitos, la política y las relaciones internacionales.

- Laicidad que se apoya en dos pilares: La Ética, es sí misma libertad de conciencia, y el estatus cívico que defiende separación de las Iglesias con respecta al Estado. La Ética conduce a la Justicia Social que es igualdad de derechos, deberes y oportunidades. La instrucción laica, la escuela, el derecho a la información y el aprendizaje crítico son las condiciones de esa igualdad.

- Austeridad entendida como Justicia Fiscal, control de los usos del dinero público y administración transparente. Pero la austeridad es además una virtud que informan conceptos alternativos de calidad de vida y racionalidad en las relaciones con la Naturaleza y sus riquezas.

- El Estado Federal es un Estado unitario que basa y centra su unidad en otros modos, otros contenidos y otros consensos ciudadanos. Es hijo de una voluntad general respetuosa con los hechos y precipitados históricos, pero además, y en plena igualdad con ello, respetuosa con la decisión libremente manifestada de cada entidad. El Estado Federal que la III República debe diseñar y organizar tiene competencias federales que garanticen en cada territorio el cumplimiento de los derechos económicos, sociales y medioambientales para todos y cada uno de sus habitantes. La ciudadanía y sus derechos forman parte del acervo común de todos los federados.

- La deriva de la UE hacia un conglomerado de Estados que funcionan a distintas velocidades no responde en absoluto a las aspiraciones de quienes quieren construir un espacio supranacional con vocación de unidad política con todas sus consecuencias. El federalismo europeo debe construir el proyecto permanente de la III República.

REVOLUTION IN SPAIN: ¿Qué República? de Julio Anguita

Rebelion. ¡Viva la III República!

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.
MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube
A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.
¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable-5.html*


Salud y Libertad


----------



## casasola (3 Ene 2013)

*Otra colaboración más de Casasola:*

*Todo parecido con el modus operandi del autor de este hilo es pura coincidencia.*

*III.2. Modelos de Propaganda*

*III.2.1. Propaganda de Goebbels*

Los principios de propaganda de Goebbels no sólo tienen vigencia sino que
son base fundamental de las campañas que utilizan las élites de poder para imponer
los gobiernos y la ideología que les favorece:

1. Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único. Adoptar una única
idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo.

2. Principio del método de contagio. Reunir diversos adversarios en una
sola categoría o individuo. Los adversarios han de constituirse en suma
individualizada.

3. Principio de la transposición. Cargar sobre el adversario los propios
errores o defectos, respondiendo el ataque con el ataque. “Si no puedes
negar las malas noticias, inventa otras que las distraigan”.

4. Principio de la exageración y desfiguración. Convertir cualquier
anécdota, por pequeña que sea, en amenaza grave.

5. Principio de la vulgarización. Toda propaganda debe ser popular,
adaptando su nivel al menos inteligente de los individuos a los que va
dirigida. Cuanto más grande sea la masa a convencer, más pequeño ha
de ser el esfuerzo mental a realizar. La capacidad receptiva de las masas
es limitada y su comprensión escasa; además, tienen gran facilidad
para olvidar.

6. Principio de orquestación. La propaganda debe limitarse a un número
pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra
vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el
mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas. De aquí viene también la famosa
frase: “Si una mentira se repite suficientemente, acaba por convertirse
en verdad.”

7. Principio de renovación. Hay que emitir constantemente informaciones
y argumentos nuevos a un ritmo tal que, cuando el adversario responda,
el público esté ya interesado en otra cosa. Las respuestas del
adversario nunca han de poder contrarrestar el nivel creciente de acusaciones.

8. Principio de la verosimilitud. Construir argumentos a partir de fuentes
diversas, a través de los llamados globos sondas o de informaciones
fragmentarias.

9. Principio de la silenciación. Acallar las cuestiones sobre las que no se
tienen argumentos y disimular las noticias que favorecen el adversario,
también contraprogramando con la ayuda de medios de comunicación
afines.

10. Principio de la transfusión. Por regla general, la propaganda opera
siempre a partir de un sustrato preexistente, ya sea una mitología nacional
o un complejo de odios y prejuicios tradicionales. Se trata de
difundir argumentos que puedan arraigar en actitudes primitivas.

11. Principio de la unanimidad. Llegar a convencer a mucha gente de que
piensa “como todo el mundo”, creando una falsa impresión de unanimidad.
Estos principios deben su vigencia a que están asentados en algunos de los
conocimientos psicológicos anteriormente esbozados. Analicemos como se aplican
los conceptos revisados:

Según se mencionó bajo el paradigma psicoanalítico, toda persona posee
impulsos amorosos e impulsos agresivos. Se tiende a pensar que estos últimos son
malos. Sin embargo, no necesariamente es así. La agresividad puede ser desahogada
mediante acciones constructivas o en la defensa del bienestar común. El trabajo
productivo tiene tanto una dosis amorosa como una agresiva. Por un lado, es amoroso
porque es expresión de vida, está en función del bienestar propio y de la comunidad,
y por otro, el esfuerzo que implica tiene una carga agresiva sin la cual
sería imposible llevarlo cabo. Nadie podrá negar que se requiere de un impulso de
lucha, por así decirlo, para realizar cualquier acción, tanto para levantarse a trabajar,
como para hacer ejercicio, como para redactar un escrito, como para dar una
clase o como para cargar un saco de cemento,… El espíritu combativo que ha de
tenerse para llevar a cabo una actividad física, mental o social es indispensable y
parte del impulso agresivo.

*LOS MEDIOS MASIVOS DE COMUNICACIÓN *

Sin embargo, la agresividad que no tiene su contraparte amorosa resulta
destructiva. Todos tenemos en mayor o menor grado este tipo de agresividad ya
que en la vida se reciben agresiones que se internalizan, crean resentimientos y
generan frustraciones que no han sido canalizadas a través de acciones constructivas.
Aunada al miedo esta agresividad destructiva (odio) encuentra desahogo si el
medio nos proporciona un objeto en el cual descargarla. Esta sería la base de los
principios de Goebbels, exacerbar el odio que cada quien siente en función de la
agresividad internalizada y acumulada y que no ha sido desahogada adecuadamente.
Este odio dependerá de la historia personal, la personalidad y los niveles de
rabia y frustración que el sistema y la sociedad en la que se vive han generado.
En el primer principio de Goebbels encontramos que se nos proporciona al
“enemigo único” en el cual podemos desahogar el odio internalizado. Pero además
aplica el esquema de aprendizaje de Piaget, pues la simplificación atiende a la ley
de que se aprende de lo fácil a lo difícil, es más fácil descargar el odio en un solo
objeto que diversificarlo, pues implicaría una operación psicológica más compleja.
En el segundo principio, Goebbels también aplica la teoría de Piaget, una
vez que se ha aprendido (asimilación, adaptación y acomodación) a odiar a un objeto
y se practica, se incorporan otros a los que se relaciona. De tal forma, si a lo
que se ha aprendido a odiar es al “comunismo” todo objeto al que se pretenda hacer
blanco de odio tendrá que ser “comunista”, así se logra una suma individualizada.
El tercer principio implica la utilización de los mecanismos de defensa
(psicoanálisis) de la proyección y la transformación en lo contrario. Por un lado, se
proyecta en el “enemigo” los propios errores o defectos, y por otro, se le ataca con
los mismos argumentos con los que se es criticado.
Para exacerbar el miedo que es la fuente del odio, el cuarto principio goebbeliano
desfigura la realidad, se exageran “los peligros” para cambiar la percepción
y que la gente internalice una realidad ficticia terrorífica que sirva a sus intereses.
(Freud, Vigotsky).
Con el objeto de llegar a la masa, el quinto principio de Goebbels aplica el
difundir la idea más sencilla, la más fácil, la que todos puedan comprender y de
donde partirá el aprendizaje (Piaget) de todo lo demás como ocurre con el primer
principio.
El sexto principio aplica la práctica, se aprende lo que se practica (Piaget),
de ahí la constante repetición de la idea que será aprendida e internalizada (Vigotsky)
y se convertirá en pieza angular de la ideología, del yo (Freud). La persona no podrá nunca más desprenderse de esa idea pues en función de la repetición pasará a
formar parte de su identidad.
En razón de que lo que se aprende está relacionado con lo que uno ya sabe
(Piaget), el séptimo principio de Goebbels señala que se deben añadir otras informaciones
que fácilmente encuentren esa matriz preconcebida, sin que haya tiempo
de que el “enemigo” las contradiga.
El octavo principio sería el complemento del quinto, una vez que se ha instaurado
el primer conocimiento, la idea más sencilla, se le van añadiendo informaciones
fragmentarias que vayan fortaleciendo ese primer aprendizaje (Piaget).
El noveno principio de Goebbels atiende al mecanismo de defensa de la
negación, además de que se silencia aquello que se contrapone a la propaganda
difundida, la propia persona niega todo aquello que contradice sus ideas. De ahí la
resistencia de las personas, a la que se hizo referencia, a acoger otra ideología, ya
no la escuchan, ya no permea en su mente.
En el décimo principio de Goebbels aplica el hecho de que se teja alrededor
de cuestiones mitológicas como el miedo a lo desconocido, al complejo de
odios por lo “nuevo” o “extraño” y a los prejuicios tradicionales que en este caso
proceden del anterior atavismo al Peligro rojo. Así las ideas pasan de generación
en generación a través de la madre, la familia, la escuela y la sociedad.
El undécimo principio de Goebbels implica que la integración y la aprobación
social dependen de que se piense como los demás, por tanto, consigue más
fácilmente su internalización. Se difunde, entonces, que “todo el mundo está de
acuerdo” o “todo mundo lo sabe” respecto a la información que se está propagando
de manera constante, aunque no existan pruebas.

http://www.rebelion.org/docs/131442.pdf

Salud y Libertad

PD. *No se pierdan el más que interesante nuevo hilo de Julio Anguita, para entender el por qué:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html
*


----------



## casasola (3 Ene 2013)

Colaboración de casasola

*JULIO ANGUITA y la Brutal Persecución Mediática a un Político Insobornable*

En un hilo exterior pero que guarda relación porque se analiza un artículo del cual AYN RANDiano2 saca la mayoría de los texto del mismo para intentar, menospreciar la figura de Julio Anguita. Se dan toda clases de datos de la persecución mediática del grupo PRISA hacia Julio Anguita por no haberse plegado a sus intereses y del periódico El País a la sazón, la fuente mayoritaria de dónde saca el caballero AYN RANDiano2 las falacias para hacer sus elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones.
Un trabajo que ha salido decentito con numerosos enlaces a artículos y datos que desmonta cualquier credibilidad de esa fuente en relación con Julio Anguita, media hora de lectura esclarecedora. Prepararse el bocadillo:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

Salud y Libertad


----------



## casasola (11 Ene 2013)

Analicen el modus operandi de este hilo que pretende satanizar a Julio Anguita, vean ustedes este otro http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html donde se quita toda validez a la fuente mayoritaria del mismo (El País) con argumentos y datos, sin ninguna elucubración, manipulación y juicios de intenciones. Y saquen sus propias conclusiones ¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? Cuando está más que demostrado el odio visceral que le tenían.

MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube



Salud y libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Ene 2013)

Cita que respalda que sí, que el señor Anguita sí recibió dinero de la URSS:

Conversación entre Adolfo Suárez y Jesús Cacho a principios de los años 1990.

Expone Adolfo Suárez la conveniencia de "Moderar" las denuncias sobre la corrupción, para no llevar al país a una "situación límite" de desprestigio institucional:

Adolfo Suárez: _...llevararíamos al país a una situación límite._

Jesús Cacho _El problema sería Izquierda Unida._

Adolfo Suárez: _Es posible, pero Felipe me ha contado que tiene recibos de dinero por la KGB y firmados por el propio *Anguita*, así que no creo que fuera difícil hacerles entrar en razón_​




Fuente, _"M.C. Un intruso en el laberinto de los elegidos"_ (libro sobre _M.C._ -Mario Conde-).

Autor: Jesús Cacho.

Ediciones Temas de Hoy, 1994. ISBN 84-7880-433-1


----------



## casasola (21 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cita que respalda que sí, que el señor Anguita sí recibió dinero de la URSS:
> 
> Conversación entre Adolfo Suárez y Jesús Cacho a principios de los años 1990.
> 
> ...




*Cuando un tonto se agarra a una reja, o la arranca o no la deja.*

Antes las denuncias de Julio Anguita del daño que hacían a la democracia los monopolios de información y en pleno apogeo de la corrupción del PSOE de Felipe González, su brazo de agitación y propaganda compró los derechos de un capítulo de un libro, para publicarlo, donde aparecían que Gerardo Iglesias y Julio Anguita, había recibido dinero del PCUS.

Los comunistas españoles seguían recibiendo dinero de la URSS en 1989

• Según documentos secretos del KGB revelados por la fiscalía rusa

El oro de Moscú ha estado volviendo a España en forma de generosos donativos a distintos grupos comunistas hasta fechas tan recientes como mayo de 1989. Esta revelación aparece en el libro La conspiración del Kremlin, en el que el fiscal general de Rusia, Valentín Stepankov, y el vicefiscal, Yevgueni Lisov, descubren numerosos datos de los sumarios contra los autores del golpe de Estado del año pasado y contra el Partido Comunista de la URSS. EL PAÍS ha adquirido los derechos de publicación de un capítulo de ese libro, Dinero para el 'fantasma del comunismo', en el que, con documentos hasta ahora clasificados del KGB, se demuestra la entrega de millones de dólares a dirigentes comunistas de todo el mundo. Entre estos papeles se encuentran algunos con las firmas de los españoles Julio Anguita (por 350.000 dólares), Gerardo Iglesias (100.000 dólares) y Josep Serradell (400.000 dólares) *Todos ellos han desmentido a este diario haber recibido dinero soviético.* Las declaraciones ante la justicia rusa de ex dirigentes como Nikolái Rizhkov, Alexandr YákovIev o el mismísimo Gorbachov parecen indicar lo contrario."La investigación está cada vez más convencida de que el PCUS prestaba una generosa ayuda a sus amigos en el extranjero recurriendo al tesoro nacional y no a la caja del partido", según los autores del libro. "Supe de la existencia de esa ayuda cuando llegué a ser miembro del Buró Político [en 1980]", ha asegurado Gorbachov ante el juez.

Los comunistas españoles seguían recibiendo dinero de la URSS en 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Cuando sacaron el artículo en 1.992, al insertar: “todos ellos habían desmentido a este diario haber recibido dinero soviético” obviaron interesadamente que *Julio Anguita se había ofrecido a ponerse en manos de un experto calígrafo para que autentificara la firma.* Este detalle si es que son auténticos los recibos que aparecen en dicho capítulo, demuestra que los malos malísimos de la KGB, cuando eran comunistas, se habían pegado una fiesta del carajo aportando un recibo con una firma falsa. Pero eso no cuadraba con el objetivo del periódico de seguir satanizando a Julio Anguita.

*Anguita niega que la URSS diera dinero a los comunistas españoles
*
Julio Anguita, secretario general del PCE, negó ayer haber recibido dinero de la extinta URSS y recordó que la información de Abc ya "había sido publicada hace dos años, por EL PAÍS". El dirigente del PCE rechazaba así el contenido de una información publicada por Abc en la que se aseguraba que el Partido Comunista de la URSS (PCUS) había financiado a los comunistas españoles hasta 1990. *Anguita aseguró que, cuando en 1992, lo publicó EL PAÍS, él mismo se ofreció para que un experto calígrafo autentificara la firma del recibo extendido a su nombre.*
…En aquella ocasión las personas citadas negaron veracidad a la información. Igual ocurrió ayer. El secretario general de CC OO de, Madrid, Rodolfo Benito, rechazó que este sindicato hubiera recibido dinero alguno de la URSS. Y Gerardo Iglesias calificó de "chorrada como la copa de un pino" la financiación de la URSS.

Anguita niega que la URSS diera dinero a los comunistas españoles | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Por mucho que quiera tangarse con la portada de un libro, es la misma fuente de la mentira, en la que se basa el 95% de este hilo: El País

Artículos escritos por Jesus Cacho | EL PAÍS

No dejen de ver este hilo donde se demuestra la persecución mediática brutal de un político insobornable:
*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html
*
En vez de ver corrupción donde no la ha habido ni la habrá nunca, sencillamente porque Julio Anguita está hecho de otra pasta. Podría darse una vueltecita por este hilo y pedir que metan en la cárcel a sus amigos del PP y a los empresarios que participaron en esta trama:

*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ro-durante-anos-a-parte-de-cupula-del-pp.html*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## casasola (21 Ene 2013)

*Julio Anguita en Burbuja*

*JULIO ANGUITA y la Brutal Persecución Mediática a un Político Insobornable*

Un paseo por la brutal persecución mediática a que fue sometido por no plegarse a los dictados de lo que el Grupo PRISA, Felipe González y algunas personalidades supuestamente de izquierdas del entorno del PCE le tenían preparado para refundar la izquierda domesticada y seguir engrandeciendo el monopolio mediático. Muestra el contraste de antes y después de no plegarse a sus designios.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

*Desmontando a ANGUITA. Cosas MUY feas sobre JULIO ANGUITA (las hemerotecas son muy crueles)*

Hilo de uno de los que cuando escucha el run run de las actividades que Julio Anguita, se echa a temblar por el gran predicamento que tiene en la sociedad. Para contrarrestar su poder de transmisión ha tenido la feliz idea de buscar por las hemerotecas trapos sucios del vecino de Córdoba, sé las prometió muy felices sabedor que El diario El País (curiosamente la fuente que utiliza en 95% para construir su hilo) había lanzado muchas mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones en la década en que estuvo Julio Anguita en los madriles. Al negarse a refundar la izquierda domesticada e ir contra la ampliación del monopolio del Grupo PRISA, Polanco ordenó su satanización. Sobre todas las manipulaciones impresas en origen, este señor saca frases de contextos y las va mezclando con otras de épocas posteriores para levantar sus elucubraciones con todo tipo de adornos visuales, fotos, colorines en las letras, ampliaciones de caracteres para dirigir a los foreros a la única frase que le interesa que leas, propio del que tiene poco que decir. Propio del trileros. Utiliza el mismo modus operandi que el del periódico. Va acompañado de un grupo de palmeros organizados que lo jalean.
Pero él no contaba que en el foro había personas que vivieron atentamente la jugada y que dan fe que en los 10 años de brutal persecución mediática, única en la historia a un político, no lograron mermarlo políticamente, tuvieron que dinamitar la coalición desde dentro. La falacia de la “pinza” fue repetida mil veces para darle viso de veracidad, para que los submarinos que el PSOE habían incrustado dentro de la coalición, tuvieran una escusa para reventar la misma. A esto se unió sus repetidos problemas cardiacos que le obligaron a abandonar la dirección política del proyecto y renunciar a presentarse a las próximas elecciones, por lo que perdieron su tirón electoral, más el rumbo de entreguismo al partido de la rosa por parte de la nueva dirección, los llevaron unos discretos resultados y la travesía del desierto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...julio-anguita-hemerotecas-son-crueles-21.html

*Julio Anguita: "Éste es un país de chorizos" Entrevista a Julio Anguita, que presenta el libro ‘Combates de este tiempo'*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uita-que-presenta-libro-combates-de-este.html

*Anguita revela nombres de políticos españoles con cuentas en Suiza- Video inside*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cos-espanoles-cuentas-suiza-video-inside.html

*Julio Anguita asegura que “estamos en condiciones perfectas para el fascismo”*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...egura-que-condiciones-perfectas-fascismo.html

*Julio Anguita: votad a los decentes aunque sean de extrema derecha*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-decentes-aunque-sean-de-extrema-derecha.html

*Julio Anguita: 'Estamos ante una situación de estado de excepción'*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-julio-anguita-situacion-de-de-excepcion.html

*Julio anguita: "estamos asistiendo a un golpe de estado a cámara lenta" (audio)*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...istiendo-a-golpe-de-a-camara-lenta-audio.html

*Julio Anguita critica que UGT y CCOO "son un apéndice del Estado" y que no están*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gt-y-ccoo-son-apendice-del-y-que-no-haci.html

*Julio Anguita " ´Quien vota a los corruptos los legitima, los justifica y es tan
*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tos-legitima-justifica-y-tan-responsable.html

*Julio Anguita se presenta como "el referente de una operación politica que cambie el país"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...te-de-operacion-politica-que-cambie-pais.html

*Noticia: Duro ataque del ex coordinador de IU Julio Anguita a los dos "sindicatos mayoritarios"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-julio-anguita-a-sindicatos-mayoritarios.html
*Julio Anguita: "Hace tiempo que renuncié a plantear el comunismo como*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...enuncie-a-plantear-comunismo-alternativa.html

*Julio Anguita: "Hay que organizar a la ciudadanía para que tenga más poder que bancos*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-a-ciudadania-que-tenga-mas-que-bancos.html

*Julio Anguita: "¿y ahora qué, hijos de puta?"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-julio-anguita-y-ahora-que-hijos-de-puta.html

*Julio anguita [hilo oficial]*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/198626-julio-anguita-hilo-oficial.html

*Julio Anguita renunció a su pensión vitalicia de parlamentario (y otras cosas)*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vitalicia-de-parlamentario-y-otras-cosas.html

*Anguita: "El rescate es un delito de alta traición de Zapatero y Rajoy"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ito-de-alta-traicion-de-zapatero-y-rajoy.html

*Julio Anguita. Extraordinaria entrevista del 10/10/2012*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...traordinaria-entrevista-del-10-10-2012-a.html

*Es la mejor entrevista que me han hecho en dos o tres décadas", Julio Anguita*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...decadas-julio-anguita-durante-entrevista.html

*Julio Anguita, grande, grande*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/195073-julio-anguita-grande-grande.html


*Julio Anguita hablando claro de la crisis*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-julio-anguita-hablando-claro-de-crisis.html

*Propuestas de Julio Anguita ante la actual situación de crisis *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...julio-anguita-actual-situacion-de-crisis.html
*
Julio Anguita: 10 medidas para salir de la crisis*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lio-anguita-10-medidas-salir-de-crisis-3.html

*Julio Anguita alerta de la "situación apocalíptica" que vive España*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-situacion-apocaliptica-que-vive-espana.html


*Julio Anguita: "En España la corrupción es algo congénito"
*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anguita-espana-corrupcion-algo-congenito.html

*Anguita: "La deuda no se puede pagar aunque el Gobierno insista en arrasar al país"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-aunque-gobierno-insista-arrasar-al-pais.html

*Discurso de Julio Anguita. No lo dijo ayer, lo dijo en 1.999*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-julio-anguita-no-dijo-ayer-dijo-1-999-a.html

*Supongo que se referirá a este vídeo:*

El gran discurso antisistema - Julio Anguita - YouTube

*Anguita: «La crisis, lo dijo Marx, recompone el capital destruyendo empleos»*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rx-recompone-capital-destruyendo-empleos.html

*Julio Anguita:Lo de Cataluña es una farsa/comedia.Es tremendo...*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...guita-de-cataluna-farsa-comedia-tremendo.html

*Opinión: Julio Anguita: Implosión*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/243838-julio-anguita-implosion-2.html

*Habla Julio Anguita*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/57194-habla-julio-anguita.html

*Julio Anguita se autoimculpa, de las acciones del SAT, así como El Cabrero y el grupo*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...del-sat-asi-cabrero-y-grupo-musikal-sk-p.html

*Anguita. Arranca el frente cívico.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/328104-anguita-arranca-frente-civico.html

*Julio Anguita: “El presidente del gobierno debería ser acusado de alta traición”*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...obierno-deberia-acusado-de-alta-traicion.html

*Julio Anguita: 'Estamos ante una situación de estado de excepción'*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-julio-anguita-situacion-de-de-excepcion.html


*Julio Anguita, Juan Ramón Rallo y el Salario Mínimo.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nguita-juan-ramon-rallo-y-salario-minimo.html

*Julio Anguita - EL ESTADO POLÍTICO Y ECONÓMICO EN NUESTRA SOCIEDAD*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-politico-y-economico-nuestra-sociedad.html

*ANGUITA: salirse del euro es un caos pero quedarse es una catástrofe*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...alirse-del-euro-caos-quedarse-catastrofe.html


*Anguita: "¡Rebelión!, ¡Rebelión!, ¡Rebelión!"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...55525-anguita-rebelion-rebelion-rebelion.html

¡Rebelión! ¡Rebelión! ¡Rebelión! Julio Anguita llama a la Rebelión - YouTube


*Opinión: Julio Anguita -Grecia, el eslabón más débil-*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-julio-anguita-grecia-eslabon-mas-debil.html

*Anguita: dejarse llevar por el "todos contra la derecha" es ir al suicidio*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-llevar-todos-contra-derecha-al-suicidio.html

*Julio Anguita renuncia a su pensión como ex-parlamentario*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uita-renuncia-a-pension-ex-parlamentario.html


*Julio Anguita: "Son los NUESTROS"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/226894-julio-anguita-son-nuestros.html


*Julio Anguita: "En España la corrupción es algo congénito"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anguita-espana-corrupcion-algo-congenito.html

*Julio Anguita: Bienvenidos al siglo XIX*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-julio-anguita-bienvenidos-al-siglo-xix.html

*Demos marcha al año 2000 y recuperemos las palabras de Julio Anguita.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-recuperemos-palabras-de-julio-anguita.html


*Mercados mandan; Anguita y otros en "59 segundos"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cados-mandan-anguita-y-otros-59-segundos.html


*Anguita advierte del "error económico de primera magnitud"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-del-error-economico-de-primera-magnitud.html

*Julio Anguita afirma que el Estado dirige a ETA*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/148660-julio-anguita-afirma-que-dirige-a-eta-2.html

Julio Anguita: 'El terrorismo est controlado por las cloacas del Estado'. Videos, documentales y peliculas en Asamblea de Majaras

*Julio Anguita: En España no hay más que ladrillo y contratos basura*

*Julio Anguita: En España no hay más que ladrillo y contratos basura*

*Julio Anguita. Absolutamente Grande!*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...68543-julio-anguita-absolutamente-grande.html

*Aquí ponemos el freno dejando numerosos hilos sin reseñar. *

*Para tristeza de los neoliberales el mismo predicamento que tiene Julio Anguita en la sociedad lo tiene también dentro de burbuja. El desconcierto de sus detractores se acrecienta con el acierto de los argumentos que esgrimen tanto partidarios como neutrales. La rabieta de los que ver peligra sus privilegios de clase, porque realmente lo ven como el único capaz de aglutinar a una gran capa de la sociedad con ideología dispares, no los dejan argumentar lejos de los viejos tópicos del asustaviejas: el comunismo, el judaísmo, la masonería… cuando las encuestas a los ciudadanos de los países del este revelan sus añoranzas del sistema colectivo. La referencia y el creciente apoyo de los ciudadanos de abajo han convertido a Julio Anguita en el gran dolor miserere para los de arriba.
*
Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2013)

La fuente que Casasola decía que no existía:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inanciacion-de-comunistas-espanoles-urss.html

No, el que el PCE y Anguita recibieron dinero ilegal de la URSS no es ninguna invención de Polanco. Sale también en el _ABC_.


----------



## casasola (24 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La fuente que Casasola decía que no existía: **Ojo al dato 03/11/1994*
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inanciacion-de-comunistas-espanoles-urss.html
> 
> No, el que el PCE y Anguita recibieron dinero ilegal de la URSS no es ninguna invención de Polanco. Sale también en el _ABC_.




*Cuando un tonto se agarra a una reja, o la arranca o no la deja*

*Toma usted a los foreros por tontos o en última instancia por perezoso mentales.*

*La noticia del ABC es una copia exacta de la de “El País” , dos años después, sin aportar nada nuevo, basada en la más que fiable fuente de la KGB-TIA (En el siguiente post veremos las prácticas que hacía la citada agencia de inteligencia, por aquellas fechas en que se pretendió criminalizar a Julio Anguita). Efectivamente la maquinación fue un invento de Polanco, ya que no buscó la verdad, prefirió obviar el ofrecimiento de Anguita de ponerse en manos de un calígrafo, para demostrarle su poder por no subordinarse a sus intereses, como el vaquero de Bellavista.
Presenta como novedad la copia de la noticia, que provocó la réplica de Anguita reseñada en un post anterior y que le traigo literal aquí por si tienes algún problema con los enlaces:*

*Anguita niega que la URSS diera dinero a los comunistas españoles
• "Se publicó en 1992" recuerda el líder de IU*

• Julio Anguita, secretario general del PCE, negó ayer haber recibido dinero de la extinta URSS y recordó que* la información de ABC ya "había sido publicada hace dos años, por EL PAÍS".* El dirigente del PCE rechazaba así el contenido de una información publicada por ABC en la que se aseguraba que el Partido Comunista de la URSS (PCUS) había financiado a los comunistas españoles hasta 1990.* Anguita aseguró que, cuando en 1992, lo publicó EL PAÍS, él mismo se ofreció para que un experto calígrafo autentificara la firma del recibo extendido a su nombre. *Anguita se refería a un reportaje publicado el 30 de agosto de 1992 por EL PAÍS: El oro de Moscú. En 1959, el PCE seguía recibiendo dólares de la URSS, según los papeles secretos del KGB. Según esta información, el PCUS habría entregado a los comunistas españoles supuestas cantidades de dinero que iban desde los 100.000 dólares recibidos por Gerardo Iglesias a los 350.000 dólares entregados en distintas partidas a Anguita.
• El reportaje -*prácticamente igual al publicado ahora, dos años más tarde, por ABC*- era, tal como se advertía en la entradilla, el resumen de un capítulo del libro La conspiración del Kremlin, escrito por el fiscal general de Rusia, Valentín Stepankov, y el vicefiscal, Yevgueni Lisov, con motivo de los sumarios abiertos contra los autores del golpe de Estado de 1991.
• ABC cita como fuente la documentación remitida al Fiscal General del Estado español a finales de 1992 por el fiscal Stepankov. Stepankov es uno de los autores del libro, de uno de cuyos capítulos precisamente el que hace referencia a las ayudas al comunismo internacional compró EL PAÍS los derechos de reproducción que dieron origen al citado reportaje.
• En aquella ocasión las personas citadas negaron veracidad a la información. Igual ocurrió ayer. El secretario general de CC OO de, Madrid, Rodolfo Benito, rechazó que este sindicato hubiera recibido dinero alguno de la URSS. Y Gerardo Iglesias calificó de "chorrada como la copa de un pino" la financiación de la URSS.

Anguita niega que la URSS diera dinero a los comunistas españoles | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


*¿Tiene algún crédito unos recibos fotocopiados por esta agencia, con estas prácticas?
¿Crean empresas para sacar dinero y no crean recibos falsos con el mismo motivo? *

*El KGB creó 600 empresas para sacar de la URSS dinero del partido comunista*

El semanario austriaco Profil afirma en su último número, citando fuentes de la CIA, que el KGB (servicios secretos de la URSS) inició en 1989, poco antes de la disolución de la URSS, un plan para sacar del país el capital del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética (PCUS) y para ello creó 600 empresas en el extranjero, que además servían para dar cobijo y protección a los antiguos funcionarios. Las compañías creadas compraban productos nacionales a precios "absurdamente baratos", vendiéndolos caros en el extranjero y depositando la diferencia en cuentas bancarias anónimas. Con estas revelaciones, el cerco comienza a cerrarse para uno de los hombres más poderosos de la mafia rusa. Fuentes de servicios secretos occidentales, incluida. la CIA, creen tener pruebas suficientes para actuar contra Grigori Loutchiriski, de 50 años, conocido por el apodo de Lou, que vive Ostentosamente en Viena y es investigado por los servicios de espionaje británico, norteamericano y alemán desde hace más de cinco años por blanqueo de dinero, narcotráfico y tráfico de armamento y material nuclear.
Loutchinsky es presidente del consorcio Nordex, con sede en Viena, una multinacional con 140 empresas y un capital de 25.000 millones de chelines austriacos (300.000 millones de pesetas). Profil cita el informe Sobre a Loutchirisky elaborado por el Bundesnachrischtendienst (BND), servicio secreto alemán, según el cual Nordex fue fundada para "recoger divisas para el KGB, y todo indica que se ha transformado en una organización criminal".

El KGB creó 600 creó empresas para sacar de la URSS dinero del partido comunista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

*¿Por qué, Julio Anguita quería ponerse en manos de un calígrafo? ¿Por qué las huestes del Sr. Polanco no accedieron si con la autentificación podría vender mejor tan horrible práctica, equiparable según el autor del hilo, a la de Bárcenas?
*

*Muy sencillo, al autor del hilo se le ha pasado este artículo de su fuente favorita, a pesar de que de que elevan a 600.000 dólares las donaciones. ¿Por qué se le habrá pasado al “campeón con lo que le gusta multiplicar?

Vean lo que dice el por entonces Fiscal General del Estado y comprenderá perfectamente por qué se le ha pasado intencionadamente:*

*Granados no ve indicios de delito en la financiación el PCE por la URSS*

*La Fiscalía General del Estado no ha encontrado indicios delictivos en la supuesta entrega de más de cuatro millones de dólares a partidos comunistas españoles por el extinto Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética (PCUS), *entre los años 1971 y 1990, según dijo ayer en el Congreso de los Diputados Carlos Granados. *El representante de Izquierda Unida, Felipe Alcaraz, aseguró que "el PCE no ha recibido ni una peseta ni un dólar del PCUS desde la transición".*

Granados explicó ante la Comisión sobre de Financiación de Partidos Políticos que* (*Ojo al dato 03/11/1994):* *el 23 de febrero de 1993* su antecesor al frente de la fiscalía, Eligio Hernández, recibió por vía diplomática una solicitud de asistencia jurídica de la Fiscalía de la Federación Rusa, que investigaba la sustracción por parte del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética "de recursos de divisas pertenecientes al Estado [soviético] y su desplazamiento al extranjero, donde se entregaban a los líderes de partidos que seguían la misma ideología".
"Según los datos de la instrucción", agregaba el documento, "entre los años 1971 y 1990 inclusive se llevó a España en efectivo 3.902.911 dólares norteamericanos, 285.896 francos suizos y 1.347.606 pesetas españolas, de los que más de 1,3 millones de dólares eran para el PCE, más de 2,5 millones de dólares para el PCPE, [escisión prosoviética del PCE], cerca de 0,5 millones de dólares para el Partido de los Comunistas de Cataluña", de la misma ideología que el anterior.
Recibos
El documento de la fiscalía rusa incluye recibos de los beneficiarios del dinero. Por parte del Partido Comunista de España hay recibos supuestamente firmados por su secretario general, Julio Anguita, por valor de 650.000 dólares, entre julio de 1988 y marzo de 1990; Gerardo Iglesias, que le precedió en el puesto, por 100.000 dólares, en enero de 1988; y Víctor Cueto, responsable de finanzas, 100.000 dólares, en enero de 1987.Por parte del PCPE y el PCC, Ignacio Gallego, habría recibido 260.000 dólares entre agosto de 1984 y diciembre de 1985; Román Serradell, 1.100.000 dólares de octubre de 1982 a abril de 1988; y Justiniano Martínez, 50.000 dólares en agosto de 1985. A nombre de Fidel Alonso, de Comisiones Obreras, figuran 150.000 dólares en 1983.

La fiscalía, según explicó en el Congreso Carlos Granados, se ha limitado a dirigirse a los afectados para preguntarles si recibieron ayuda económica del PCUS. Sólo Serradell contestó, negando los hechos. Los demás, no fueron localizados. No obstante, el 14 de noviembre, el fiscal del Estado remitió un escrito a su colega ruso para saber si sigue interesado en la ayuda judicial y reclamando más información sobre las diligencias.

*Según el fiscal general del Estado, al tratarse de fotocopias que no se pueden verificar y de conductas de difícil tipificación delictiva, no ha encontrado "los elementos mínimos para abrir diligencias informativas penales en España".
*

Granados no ve indicios de delito en la financiación el PCE por la URSS | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


*Felipe Alcaraz considera "clausurada" la financiación del PCE por el PCUS*

*Felipe Alcaraz, el representante de IU-IC en la Comisión de Financiación de los Partidos Políticos, considera "clausurada" la polémica de hace unos meses acerca de la supuesta financiación del PCE por el Partido Comunista Soviético (PCUS),* ya que ha recibido una comunicación del fiscal general ruso informando que *(*Ojo al dato 03/11/1994):* *el caso se cerró en su país en 1993.-*

Financiación del PCE por el PCUS | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

*Julio Anguita tiene razón: *

*Manipulación informativa:* JULIO ANGUITA - LA MANIPULACIÓN INFORMATIVA - YouTube

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

*Julio Anguita tiene razón:*

Lee, estudia, no seas perezoso mental… Para que no te lleven al lego, para que no te vendan la moto, busca las fuentes legales (honestas) para tu información, contrastas las noticias. Y para que no te den por culo, lucha, acércale el método de descifrar el engaño al que no sabe. Hasta que no se conciencie a toda la gente que se queda en casa y se saque a la calle no conseguiremos nunca nada. En ti está no dejar a los televisivos ciudadanos en manos de trileros.

*De cómo uno que tiene un graduado escolar sacado en formación permanente de adulto se carga a todo un licenciado y manipulador trilero, con la única arma de estar bien informado.*

*Julio Anguita tiene razón…*

* *Las hemerotecas son muy crueles si te Obsesionas en la manipulación*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Mar 2013)

Señor AYNRANDIANO 2...


¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!!!


Foreros como Vd. hacen que merezca la pena estar en este foro...de todo corazón.


----------



## I. de A. (18 Mar 2013)

Si Anguita fue untado o manipulado por alguna potencia, más posibilidades hay de que fuera por la CIA que por la KGB:

*CIACRACIA*

En 1966 se descubrió que la CIA financiaba en secreto y pastoreaba la intelectualidad europea e hispanoamericana, de derechas e izquierdas, a través del Congreso por la Libertad de la Cultura (CLC).

Thomas Braden (llegado a la CIA en 1950, encargado de organizar la División Internacional de Oposición al Comunismo) confirma el financiamiento oculto del Congreso en un artículo con título provocador: _Me siento orgulloso de que la CIA sea amoral. _

Los españoles exiliados como consecuencia de la Guerra Civil iban a participar activamente en los trabajos del CLC y entre éstos cabe enumerar a los ex miembros del partido revolucionario independiente, POUM [Partit Obrer d’Unificació Marxista], miembros del ala «caballerista» [vinculados a Largo Caballero] del PSOE en el exilio, así como intelectuales y escritores liberales. Mención especial se merece el ex poumista Julián Gorkin, que durante años ocupó el cargo de la secretaría latinoamericana del CLC y promovió importantes iniciativas antifranquistas, en esta última tarea auxiliado por el escritor europeísta Salvador de Madariaga y por otro ex poumista, Enrique Adroher Gironella, secretario del Consejo Federal del Movimiento Europeo.

En una carta del escritor y ciácrata a sueldo Raditsa a Josselson, jefe del CLC y agente de la CIA, de 5 de enero de 1959, lo urgía: «La liberación intelectual de España debe ser el trabajo del Congreso».

El plan desembocó en la realización del IV Congreso del Movimiento Europeo, que se reunió en Múnich del 5 al 8 de junio de 1962 con el objeto de discutir la situación española bajo el lema "Europa y España". Paga la CIA.

Entre los intelectuales financiados por la CIA y miembros del Comité español del CLC se encontraban Dionisio Ridruejo, Julián Marías, Enrique Tierno Galván, José Luis Cano, José Luis Aranguren, Pedro Laín Entralgo, Marià Manent, Lorenzo Gomis, Fernando Chueca, Pablo Martí Zaro, Carlos María Bru, Domingo Garcia Sabell, Marià Manent, Raúl Morodo, José Luis Cano, J. Caro Baroja, Fernando Chueca, Paulino Garagorri, José Antonio Maravall, Antonio Menchaca Careaga, Jesús Prados Arrarte, Ruiz Gimenez, José Luis Sampedro, Josep Benet, Josep Maria Castellet, Lorenzo Gomis, Albert Manent, Josep M. Vilaseca Narcet, Vicente Ventura y Fernando Vicente–Arche, Jaime García Añoveros, Luis Michelena, Eduardo Chillida, Carlos Santamaría, Antonio Buero Vallejo, Miguel Delibes y Ramón Piñeiro.

En España, las conferencias internacionales organizadas por el CLC se anunciaban bajo el patronazgo de la UNESCO, la AECI, las cátedras universitarias (como la de Derecho de Aranguren en la Universidad Complutense, o la de Economía de Sureda en la Universidad de Barcelona), u organismos culturales extranjeros, como el Institut Français.

El CLC colaboró de forma muy estrecha con _Ínsula, Revista de Occidente_ y _Cuadernos para el diálogo_ (el periódico que vociferaba contra Solschenitzin cuando visitó España).

El contubernio de Munich, un contubernio del CLC con los ciácratas Madariaga y Gorkin -el liberal y el marxista- como maestros de ceremonias, y donde la CIA impuso a España la basura que padecemos:

El 5 de julio de 1978, durante el Pleno del Congreso de los Diputados, el ciácrata Tierno Galván desvela, en la tribuna de oradores, que el reparto de España entre “nacionalidades y regiones” no es fruto del consenso entre los parlamentarios reunidos en las ponencias, como hacían creer los medios de comunicación, sino de un compromiso con el separatismo bastante anterior:

“¿Por qué no decirlo? –dice Tierno- ¿Por qué ocultar que se trata de un compromiso adquirido entonces? Es como si algunos se avergonzasen o sintieran un extraño pudor. Pues bien, yo proclamo aquí que en este punto lo que estoy haciendo es cumplir un compromiso contraído en tiempos de clandestinidad.” 

En los debates de la comisión constitucional del Senado del 20 de agosto de ese mismo año, el senador socialista Villar Arregui dijo que la palabra _nacionalidades_ ya estaba acordada por la oposición en Munich en 1962.

El senador González Seara, de UCD, en esa misma sesión, dijo que el compromiso era anterior a las elecciones del 15 de junio, “porque las fuerzas democráticas se habían puesto ya de acuerdo en aceptar el término _nacionalidades”._

Y ese mismo día, aparecía en _El país_ un artículo del ciácrata Aranguren donde lo clavaba: “El régimen de consenso está cumpliendo una función semejante a la que el régimen de pacto (de San Sebastián) cumplió antes de implantada la República de 1931; esa función consiste y consistió en definir cuáles son los partidos con derecho a gobernar, aquéllos a quienes se otorgan credenciales, republicanas entonces, democráticas ahora”.

Claro, que siempre habrá seres lacayunos como Eduardo Goligorsky, que publica en Libertad (sic) Digital una babosada titulada _Gracias, CIA._

(Sobre el CLC se ha publicado el libro _La CIA y la guerra cultural,_ de Frances Stonor Saunders y hay también bastante documentación en internet; respecto a España en concreto, puede verse _Causas y circunstancias del establecimiento del Comité español del Congreso por la libertad de la Cultura,_ de Olga Glondys.)


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (26 Mar 2013)

> Su líder Anguita escribía hagiografías sobre José Antonio Primo de Rivera en su juventud. ¿Vale?.



pues no tenía mal gusto


----------



## latinito (26 Mar 2013)

Se puede estar de acuerdo o no con sus ideas , puede que sea un "pelin pedante" (creo que es cosa de la edad) , pero "es una buena persona y fue un poíitico cabal " en mi oinión.

Ahora ya está un poco mayor por edad y creo q*ue no deberían usarlo y si respetar sus canas.*

La demostración y prueba del 8 de lo que digo es:

"Que su mismo partido lo echó y que volvió a su barrio", *yo creo que es Historia buena y referente de la Izquierda de esta España nuestra.*


----------



## italica (12 May 2013)

Anguita es pura mafia KGB


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2013)

italica dijo:


> Anguita es pura mafia KGB



No: No es tan cínico.

Anguita _cree_ hacer el bien.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Jul 2013)

No hay nada mas feo que decirle a una persona que es de izquierdas.


----------



## italica (30 Jul 2013)

el comunismo ha triunfado en ningún sitio


----------



## chusto (30 Jul 2013)

italica dijo:


> el comunismo ha triunfado en ningún sitio



Para alguien con el castellano como lengua materna lo correcto seria decir:

_el comunismo *NO *ha triunfado en ningun sitio._

Ahora la frase seria perfecta semanticamente pero su contenido seria mas que discutible, porque en la actualidad aun viven casi una quinta parte de la humanidad bajo gobiernos que se autodenominan comunistas, como el de China.

Por el contrario la frase:

_El capitalismo no ha triunfado en todos los sitios._

Seria perfecta en gramatica, semantica e incluso su informacion se puede verificar. Se puede observar que hay paises como Bulgaria que despues de librarse de las garras del comunismo y despues de diez años de capitalismo, la calidad de vida de su gente se ha deteriorado bastante. Tambien podriamos hablar de Grecia, Portugal e Irlanda que son paises de larga tradicion capitalista y ahora estan en la ruina.

El capitalismo no es una panacea que siempre trae la prosperidad.


----------



## casasola (30 Jul 2013)

*Cuando Julio Anguita habla, una gran parte de la opinión pública española escucha.* Sus opiniones impactan directamente en ese escondido rincón de la conciencia donde se aloja todo lo que se refiere a ciudadanía, a colectividad, a sentido común.


Julio Anguita, político de culto, cuya potente figura trasciende el espacio mediático reservado para este tipo de políticos que no comulgan con lo correctamente establecido y que están lejos de la parafernalia y de los asesores de imagen. Su forma de hacer y entender la política en base a la didáctica, sin insultos ni aspavientos y sin borderío, hace que sea el boca a boca de los ciudadanos el que lo eleve a la cúspide, siendo el tiempo que estuvo de Coordinador General de IU, año tras año el político más valorado en todas clases de encuestas, sin renunciar a quien era y de donde venía. 

Sus denuncias constantes de la corrupción en el PSOE, de las políticas económicas de derecha, que este hacía y la defensa a ultranza de la desconcentración de los medios de comunicación hicieron que el grupo PRISA (brazo de agitación y propaganda de Felipe González) iniciara la mayor persecución y presión que jamás se haya hecho a un político. Aparte de los primeros espadas de la Cadena Ser y El País, este último le pone a un "periodista 24 horas" que lo va siguiendo allá donde de una conferencia, charla, rueda de prensa, mítines... Ya no viendo la botella medio vacía, sino siempre totalmente vacía, inventándose falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones. Como quiera que su honradez y coherencia hacen vanas todas estas presiones, pasan al plan B con la estrategia de la pinza y la voladura de IU desde dentro. 

JULIO ANGUITA LA PINZA QUE NUNCA EXISTIÓ O CÓMO LOS TRILEROS ENGAÑARON A LOS CIUDADANOS - YouTube

Un segundo infarto hace que se retire de la primera línea de la política a finales de 1.998, cumpliendo su mandato hasta el año 2.000 para preparar su sucesión y que no hubiera luchas internas. Vuelve a impartir clases en un instituto de Córdoba, su honradez lo hace permanecer alejado de un micrófono durante 2 años, para no influir en las actividades del nuevo coordinador, a partir de ahí sigue en política pero en otras trincheras, artículos, conferencias, ponencias… 

Un hombre que siempre ha predicado con el ejemplo. Gran pensador, enorme orador y con una dialéctica terrible, con un poder de transmisión inaudito. Extraordinario dirigente con una capacidad de trabajo fuera de lo común, que era el gran incentivo para todos los grupos de trabajo de la organización. Uno de sus grandes logros fue el grupo de 92 economistas dirigidos por Salvador Jovè que acertaron en todos los análisis económicos y la catástrofe de Maastricht.

Pero que mejor que sus vídeos para que conozcáis de primera mano a la persona, al político. *No hay nada mejor para que no te vendan la moto que formarte tu propia opinión:*

JULIO ANGUITA - INTERPELADO POR 12 PERIODISTAS Y TERTULIANOS - 1.993 APROXIMADAMENTE - YouTube

El gran discurso antisistema - Julio Anguita - YouTube

Salvados 23:01:2011. Entrevista a Julio Anguita - YouTube

Julio Anguita: “Estamos en condiciones perfectas para el fascismo” | CORDÓPOLIS, el Diario Digital de Córdoba

Julio Anguita presenta su último libro en Elche - YouTube

Julio Anguita, Alberto Garzón, Carmen Reina-Conversaciones sobre la IIIª República - YouTube


*Aquí se comenta la brutal persecución de un político que se salía de los parámetros establecidos de docilidad.* *http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html*



En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.600.000 votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias y juicios de intenciones. No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

**Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

*Cuando tomó posesión del cargo puso un letrero en la puerta de su despacho conminado a todo el que viniera con recomendación a darse la vuelta para que no perdiera tiempo ni se lo hicieran perder al alcalde.

*Durante su mandato en la corporación solo tuvo un cargo de confianza, su secretario, siéndole asignados para su colaboración varios funcionarios, algunos de dudosa condición democrática, ya que pertenecían al antiguo ayuntamiento franquista.

*El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

*Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

*Cuando dejó de ser diputado volvió las actividades docentes hasta su jubilación.

*Renunció al complemento de pensión máxima que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

*Vive como predica.

*Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

*Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

* Siguió participando en política desde otra trinchera sin cobrar absolutamente nada.

*En la actualidad, este luchador nato, es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

¡Que no te vendan la moto!*

El problema que tenéis para vender falacias de los que llevan la honradez en sus genes es que viven como predican (Julio Anguita, Sánchez Gordillo, Alberto Garzón…) Contra esto amigo:

"Querer encontrar algo punible en ellos es predicar en el desierto, machacar el hierro en frío y querer habla con los muertos".

Salud y Libertad


----------



## ferengi (13 Ago 2013)

Espero nadie lo haya puesto antes...

[YOUTUBE]cXNa9YUkWxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## desenladrillador (14 Ago 2013)

Gracias a Ayn Randiano me entró la curiosidad por saber más de este personaje. He estado viendo vídeos, hemerotecas "crueles" y textos de Julio Anguita. 

Ahora me lamento de que quizás haya sido uno de los pocos políticos de altura -moral e intelectual- en este país y fue ridiculizado de la forma más soez. Es cierto, las hemerotecas son muy crueles y muestran lo estúpidos que fuimos los españoles.


----------



## sinnonymous (14 Ago 2013)

casasola dijo:


> *Cuando Julio Anguita habla, una gran parte de la opinión pública española escucha.* Sus opiniones impactan directamente en ese escondido rincón de la conciencia donde se aloja todo lo que se refiere a ciudadanía, a colectividad, a sentido común.



Por si a alguien se le olvida el carácter contrarevolucionario de sus propuestas, un resumen:

Julio Anguita:

"_Lo unico que os pido es que midais a los politicos por lo que hacen, por el ejemplo, y* aunque sea de la extrema derecha si es un hombre decente y los otros son unos ladrones votad al de la extrema derecha. *Eso me lo manda mi inteligencia de hombre de izquierdas. Votad al honrado, al ladron no lo voteis aunque tenga la hoz y el martillo_".


Fuente: Julio Anguita en Coín - Parte 7 Minuto 11: 10


----------



## nololeo (14 Ago 2013)

¿quien va a leerse ese tocho inicial?
Anguita será el menos malo con diferencia.


----------



## boro (30 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AJY4tvbTGFE[/YOUTUBE]

¿Quién es la nena que esta al lado del Anguita, esta bastante buena?ienso:


----------



## Kyle Reese (10 Sep 2013)

_"Anguita fue el unico que avisó de los peligros que pueden existir al adoptar una moneda única"_ 

Abrieron como 20 hilos difundiendo ese mito; afortunadamente las hemerotecas se encargan de poner de manifiesto tamaña falsedad.

Pedro Schwartz, Enero de 1997:



*Los errores del euro*


Desde hace algunos años venimos diciendo numerosos economistas que la creación de la moneda única constituiría para los europeos un grave error económico y social, especialmente si se imponía antes de que la Europa comunitaria hubiera alcanzado a ser un mercado único. También fuimos muchos los que predijimos que el Sistema Monetario Europeo resultaría inestable, como se vio en 1993. Los burócratas de la Europa única siempre han apartado de un papirotazo esas críticas, invocando razones políticas de dos tipos: que la ilusión de la moneda única era la sola manera de imponer al pueblo la necesaria reforma de las finanzas públicas; y que la creación de una Autoridad monetaria central era la mejor forma de conducir a los pueblos hacia la deseada unificación política de Europa. Los burócratas sólo tiemblan cuando en Dinamarca,. Reino Unido, Francia, Suecia o Alemania habla el pueblo soberano.Cierto es que en España la aplicación de los criterios de Maastricht ha resultado muy conveniente para nuestra economía. Una menor inflación, la estricta contención del déficit y la deuda, y la consiguiente reducción de los tipos de interés han favorecido el sano crecimiento de la actividad. En efecto, el equilibrio de las finanzas públicas fomenta el crecimiento cuando viene acompañado de una mínima flexibilidad de los mercados. Tal ha sido el caso de Portugal. Tal es el de España. Los dos últimos Gobiernos han promovido una mayor apertura del mercado laboral, una amplia privatización de empresas públicas, y la generalización de la competencia: por ello hemos soportado la imposición de reglas de ortodoxia financiera mejor que países vecinos más rígidos, cuales son Francia o Alemania. Aquí, la ilusión de la moneda única nos está animando a soportar los necesarios sacrificios.

*Yo prefiero que las cosas se hagan a las claras, buscando el equilibrio de la Hacienda*, no porque corramos tras el señuelo de una unificación monetaria, sino porque es bueno en sí. Así lo han conseguido Canadá o Nueva Zelanda, así lo intentan los polacos y los checos. Sólo una situación desesperada puede aconsejar la búsqueda de la estabilización -a través de la fijación de los cambios extranjeros.Pero, entiéndase, mi crítica no se dirige a los criterios de Maastricht, sino a la idea de que no puede haber mercado único sin moneda única. Cito otra vez el Canadá: su economía está unida a la de los EE UU, pero el dólar canadiense flota frente al dólar americano. Soy aún más crítico de la idea de que es posible poner el carro delante de los bueyes y unir las monedas antes de fundir las economías. El florín holandés, el chelín austríaco flotan junto al marco alemán con tanta facilidad porque es tan vivo su comercio mutuo y tan unísona su acción empresarial.

También es cierto que la moneda única facilitaría los intercambios comerciales y evitaría algunas fluctuaciones extremas de las monedas europeas de las que caen como un granizo sobre empresas incautas. *Pero, otra vez digo que si se quiere que corra una moneda única sin grave daño para la economía real de las diversas naciones, es indispensable que toda Europa funcione como un mercado flexible, abierto, competitivo, especialmente en lo laboral*. Si hay rigideces inamovibles, como las hay en Francia, lo más prudente sería inistir primero en su paulatina dulcificación. Luego, cuando los franceses se hubieran modernizado, no les sería tan gravoso atenerse a las estrictas reglas de la ortodoxia monetaria.

La victoria del socialismo profundo en las elecciones francesas no es el resultado de un mal cálculo de Chirac, sino de los líderes europeos todos, al querer imponer a una opinión pública recalcitrante el trágala del euro. Dice Kohl que, o hacemos la Unión Monetaria ahora, o no la hacemos nunca. *Si la cosa es tan buena, ¿por qué esos miedos? Como europeísta convencido que soy, lamento que hayamos elegido el camino equivocado para conseguir la unión y la prosperidad de nuestras naciones*. Querido lector, no sonría con escepticismo. Usted ¿cuántos idiomas europeos habla? Yo, seis.

Los errores del euro | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (8 Dic 2013)

Hoy lo han entrevistado en la Secta.

Resubamos este hilo cada vez que haga aparición el santón progre "silenciado" en los mass mierda.


----------



## ferengi (17 Feb 2014)

Difícil legislar sobre uno mismo | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS

Lo he encontrado, buscando sobre las pensiones vitalicias, si lo que se dice en el periodico es cierto, Anguita no renuncio a ninguna pension vitalicia, sino que renuncio a un complemento, al parecer hizo tramites para obtenerlo, y cuando le dijeron que sacaria 60 euros anuales, es cuando decidio pasar de hacer mas papeleo...pero al parecer si que hizo los tramites...


----------



## casasola (17 Feb 2014)

ferengi dijo:


> Difícil legislar sobre uno mismo | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS
> 
> Lo he encontrado, buscando sobre las pensiones vitalicias, si lo que se dice en el periodico es cierto, Anguita no renuncio a ninguna pension vitalicia, sino que renuncio a un complemento, al parecer hizo tramites para obtenerlo, y cuando le dijeron que sacaria 60 euros anuales, es cuando decidio pasar de hacer mas papeleo...pero al parecer si que hizo los tramites...




*De cómo la mentira se vuelve en contra de las pretensiones que se quería alcanzar con ella*

He entrado buscando unos datos que tenía puesto por algunos de los hilos (Sobre el invento de la Pinza) y atendiendo a la petición resubir el hilo, aporto unos datitos para las personas que no sean perezosas de mente.

Este hilo nació con la intención de verter mierda sobre Julio Anguita, con el modus operandi ya descrito en post anteriores de la forma de actuar del autor del mismo y sus aláteres y cuyo 99 % son elucubraciones de mentiras, falacias, juicios de intenciones… publicados en El País.

*Mentiras como que Julio Anguita renunció a su pensión al enterarse que solo recibiría 60 €.*

*Como todo el hilo esta noticia de El País no resiste ni el mínimo análisis:*
Cuando Renunció a la pensión vitalicia que incrementa hasta la pensión máxima que puede cobra un pensionista, Julio Anguita percibía como pensión de maestro, *menos de los 1.800 €* que cobra en la actualidad.
Si a 2500 € le quitamos 1.800 € creo que salen algo así como *700 €* que si lo multiplicamos por *14 pagas* creo que salen unos *9.800 €* *anuales* lo que ha dejado de percibir anualmente desde hace más de 10 años Julio Anguita González.

Yo sé que es muy difícil de entender para lo que tenéis dinero a costa de pisar a los demás que haya gente así. Lo de su renuncia a la pensión se ha sabido después de siete años de estar haciéndolo. No le gusta hablar de eso a igual que lo de devolver dietas…

De la fuente que tanto sus gusta (como diría Raimundo amador) *la cuantía de la pensión máxima en España.*

La pensión máxima subirá 6,3 euros en 2014 y las mínimas, entre 0,5 y 3 euros | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS

Aprovechamos para inserta algunos de los últimos vídeos del insobornable político.

*Cuando Julio Anguita habla, una gran parte de la opinión pública española escucha.* 

Sus opiniones impactan directamente en ese escondido rincón de la conciencia donde se aloja todo lo que se refiere a ciudadanía, a colectividad, a sentido común.

JULIO ANGUITA MARCHAS DE LA DIGNIDAD 22 M A MADRID - ÚNETE, TEN DIGNIDAD - YouTube

En el vídeo siguiente hace un repaso a la década de los noventa, el periodista se asombra de algunos de los editoriales de el País y Cómo una fuerza política llegó a sacar más de 2.600.000 votos no solo sin tener ningún apoyo mediático sino soportando su máximo dirigente la mayor persecución mediática de un poderoso grupo de comunicación y el lógico desprecio de los medios de derecha.

Julio Anguita, autor de 'Contra la ceguera'. 4-12-2013 - YouTube

Su última entrevista en TV local a día de hoy, cómo siempre sin desperdicio.
El Frente cívico Somos Mayoría es como el cemento que va uniendo, aunque sea a costa de negase a sí mismo, cedemos protagonismo en aras a la unidad. A ver qué sale de foro de los días 7 y 8 de marzo en Córdoba donde está convocados numerosos partidos, sindicatos, movimientos sociales, vecinales…. A ver a qué acuerdo llegamos

Entrevista a Julio Anguita, Frente Cívico Somos Mayoría - YouTube

Aquí en Carne Cruda 2.0 Programa underground que ha recuperado la Cadena Ser.

Atención al repaso que hace el periodista Julio Flor, coautor del libro “Contra la Ceguera” , sobre el periodo de gobierno de los noventa de Felipe González. 

Contra la ceguera - Entrevista a Julio Anguita ('Carne Cruda', 15/11/13) - YouTube


Su última entrevista escrita:

*'Tengo una pensión de 1.848 euros, un Seat León y un ordenador. ¿Para qué más?'*

'Tengo una pensi?n de 1.848 euros, un Seat Le?n y un ordenador. ?Para qu? m?s?' | Cr?nica | EL MUNDO

Para terminar por hoy.

*De la escuela de Julio Anguita:*

JULIO ANGUITA Y PABLO IGLESIAS APUESTAN POR ALBERTO GARZÓN PARA ACABAR CON LA PODREDUMBRE - YouTube

En cuanto a la Marcha nada que ver con lo que se ha hecho hasta ahora. Sorprenderá el poder de convocatoria.

*22M tod@s a Madrid*

Salud y libertad


----------



## ferengi (19 Feb 2014)

casasola dijo:


> *De cómo la mentira se vuelve en contra de las pretensiones que se quería alcanzar con ella*
> 
> He entrado buscando unos datos que tenía puesto por algunos de los hilos (Sobre el invento de la Pinza) y atendiendo a la petición resubir el hilo, aporto unos datitos para las personas que no sean perezosas de mente.
> 
> ...




Un primero error que cometes es suponer que Anguita le correspondía la Pensión completa.

Anguita estuvo 10 años, y por lo tanto no le correspondía la pensión completa, sino el 90%.
_
b) Por más de nueve años y hasta once años de mandato, el 90 por ciento._

PopUpCGI

Ya que dependiendo de los años te correspondía un porcentaje u otro.

Segundo, es cierto que que un profesor de Escuela suele recibir alrededor de 1800 euros de pensión , de hecho he visto pensiones de gente que conozco y es cierto... el problema que te has dejado... es que has dicho el NETO....otra cosa, es que para comparar hayas dicho el* bruto [/B(de la pensión Maxima]y el neto. (de la pensión que cobra Anguita)

Tercero. Es cierto que Anguita renuncio pero como se puede ver en el link que antes puse...

PopUpCGI

Artículo 4. 1. Las solicitudes deberán formularse por los interesados mediante escrito dirigido a las Mesas del Congreso de los Diputados y del Senado, que se presentará en el Registro correspondiente de la Secretaría General del Congreso de los Diputados.


2. A la solicitud se deberá acompañar un certificado de la entidad pagadora de la pensión o pensiones que deberá acreditar la cuantía de las mismas.

Como vemos, el propio reglamento, estipula, que si quieres el complemento, TIENES QUE MANDAR una solicitud.

Si Anguita no queria el complemento, lo que tuvo que hacer es no mandar la solicitud en un primer momento....pero sabemos por sus propias palabras que renuncio...y que mando una carta para no cobrarla y renunciar...lo cual, nos hace deducir (aunque hay hemerotecas) que en un primer momento estuvo interesado en cobrarla. y mando la solicitud, y al ver que le correspondian 69 decidio renunciar.

Y ojo me parece muy bien que haya renunciado a esos 70, sobre todo como contribuyente, pero que cada vez que se habla de Anguita, mucha gente lo ponga por un heroe por renunciar a 70 € (hasta yo doy mas a caritas anualmente y nadie me considera un heroe) ....deja mucho que desear...*


----------



## casasola (22 Feb 2014)

ferengi dijo:


> Un primero error que cometes es suponer que Anguita le correspondía la Pensión completa.
> 
> Anguita estuvo 10 años, y por lo tanto no le correspondía la pensión completa, sino el 90%.
> _
> ...



*


Hasta después de 7 años del hecho nadie supo que Julio Anguita había renunciado a la pensión máxima como exparlamentario con el argumento ético de que este complemento se puso para que los diputados, de las primeras legislaturas que se había llevado muchos años en la cárcel tuvieran una vejez en condiciones.

Anguita renunció a la pensión, siendo mentira que fuera al saber lo que le correspondía, que también es mentira que fuera 70 € el 10% de 2500 es 250 lo que dejaría el máximo para él, según el reglamento que has puesto, en 2250 € dejando de percibir 450 € mensuales, algo más de lo que tu das a Caritas diocesana.

El problema que tenéis con los políticos que predican con el ejemplo, que afortunadamente no son pocos, es que sus gestos son continuados en el tiempo, no solo no recibía sobresueldos, sino que por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado, algunos coincidentes en el tiempo (Véase el vídeo de la Loli de Cospedal insertado abajo) ha cobrado el mismo sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro, reflejándose su coherencia en su patrimonio.

El huye en todas las entrevistas sobre estos temas argumentando que con esto se intenta santificar a la gente que practica la coherencia, en vez de cundir el ejemplo.

Minuto 14:50

JULIO ANGUITA (Presentación Marchas de la Dignidad) - YouTube

Dolores de Cospedal cobra en total 241.840 euros por tres sueldos - YouTube

Salud y libertad*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Mar 2014)

> por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado, algunos coincidentes en el tiempo (Véase el vídeo de la Loli de Cospedal insertado abajo) ha cobrado el mismo sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro, reflejándose su coherencia en su patrimonio.



¿Puede usted respaldar esa afirmación con una fuente independiente de Anguita o de sus seguidores?.

Gracias.


----------



## casasola (7 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Puede usted respaldar esa afirmación con una fuente independiente de Anguita o de sus seguidores?.
> 
> Gracias.




*Para las gentes que viven como predican, no hace falta, como ya he dicho se refleja en su patrimonio, en el día a día, en todo sus actos.*

Su obsesión con Julio Anguita es ya casi enfermiza o por lo menos impropia del C.I. del que alardeas.

Pasamos al razonamiento a nivel de un graduado escolar sacado en Formación Permanente de Adultos:

Haciendo un poquito de historia Julio Anguita durante más de 10 años sufrió una brutal persecución mediática del Grupo Prisa con el País a la cabeza (brazo de agitación y propaganda del PSOE) por aquellas fechas y curiosamente el 99% de su fuente para hacer este hilo. Pues bien, si el País se tuvo que inventar todas esas historias llenas de mentiras, falacias, calumnias, juicios de intenciones… Fue porque no encontró nada punible en el vecino de Córdoba (Áticos millonarios en Marbella, cuentas millonarias en Suiza, consejero de empresa cobrando "doscien"...) y a fe que se gastaron dinero en investigarlo, tanto el grupo como su padrino (el aparato del PSOE con Felipe González a la cabeza) e incluso el propio ABC y la Razón que estaban deseando encontrar algo en contra del coordinador general de IU de los años 90 qué se estaba acercando peligrosamente a unas cifras muy altas de votantes y unos índice de popularidad inaudito y no solo sin ningún apoyo mediático sino con los dos oligopolios del bipartidismo en contra.

Sé que para los que tenéis $€ en vena es muy difícil de creer que haya gentes que llevan la honradez en los genes y os salga rana el mantra de que “todos los políticos son iguales” (para que se siga votando al PPSOE) bajo sus mandatos a algunos por lo visto os ha ido bastante bien. 

Afortunadamente son muchísimos los que nacen así, por poner algunos pocos.
Marcelino Camacho, Diamantino García, García Salves, José Antonio Casasola, el propio Sánchez Gordillo que cobra 1.200 por ser parlamentario andaluz, alcalde de Marinaleda y Secretario General de la CUT-BAI, Diego Cañamero que se llevó 10 años de Alcalde en El Coronil cobrando por ello 600 € mensuales y así miles y miles de políticos y sindicalistas honrados conocidos o anónimos.

Hubiera sido todo un puntazo ver a un presidente del gobierno cobrando el mismo sueldo de un maestro escuela. Pero no lo perdimos, menos más que su reconocimiento sube como las espuma y ya hay varios políticos jóvenes que han recogido el testigo de sus enseñanzas.

Julio Anguita no solo cobraba por todo sus cargos lo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro, sino que su ejemplo fue seguido por el resto de parlamentarios de IU y ha día de hoy todos los cargos públicos de IU donan parte de su sueldo al partido para que se contrate a militantes a tiempo completo, siendo uno de los que más dona y menos sueldo tiene Alberto Garzón, otros de los genéticamente honrados y al que se refiere Julio Anguita en un vídeo que insertaré más abajo.

Propiedades: Un piso en Córdoba la Bella de unos 80 metros cuadrados cuyas enormes habitaciones y salones se pueden ver en el primer reportaje del programa “Salvados”; un SEAT LEÓN de 13 años y un ordenador, publicado en la última entrevista del diario El Mundo.

El hándicap que tenéis con los genéticamente honrados es que sus hechos son continuados en el tiempo (40 años en todads la trincheras políticas) y viven como predican, por eso tienen tanto crédito entre las gentes. Piense un poco si le deja su C.I. ¿Cómo un político sin ningún apoyo mediático, sin renunciar a sus ideas alejadas de los 40 principales, sin decirle a las gentes lo que quería escuchar, con una brutal persecución de los oligopolios mediáticos, era una y otra vez el político más valorado, cuando los otros tenían 6 millones de votantes más?

Aquí se puede ver el palacio donde vive Julio Anguita y los muebles de caoba:

SÁNCHEZ GORDILLO - MARINLEDA - JULIO ANGUITA - EXTREMA HONRADEZ - - YouTube

'Tengo una pensión de 1.848 euros, un Seat León y un ordenador. ¿Para qué más?'

'Tengo una pensi?n de 1.848 euros, un Seat Le?n y un ordenador. ?Para qu? m?s?' | Cr?nica | EL MUNDO

Extracto de esta extraordinaria entrevista de periodismo digital (más abajo la pondré entera ya que no tiene desperdicio “Contra la Ceguera”) aquí una pequeña muestra de la brutal persecución de El País, no sé si a esto se referirá el amigo AYN RANDiano2 a fuente independiente.

JULIO ANGUITA LA PINZA QUE NUNCA EXISTIÓ O CÓMO LOS TRILEROS ENGAÑARON A LOS CIUDADANOS - YouTube

Julio Anguita jamás se ha mojado por nadie aquí nos deja un comentario de otro de tus principales disgusto. De la misma escuela que el referente del FCSM. Nada más tomar posesión del acta de diputado renunció al plan de pensiones del congreso, siendo el parlamentario de IU que menos cobra y más dona. No es de extrañar que julio Anguita se sienta reflejado en él y lo haya tenido 2 años dando conferencia conjunta por todo el país.

JULIO ANGUITA Y PABLO IGLESIAS APUESTAN POR ALBERTO GARZÓN PARA ACABAR CON LA PODREDUMBRE - YouTube

Izquierda Unida renuncia al plan de pensiones del Congreso - Público.es

Julio Anguita, autor de 'Contra la ceguera'. 4-12-2013 - YouTube

*Más prueba que el vivir cómo se predica no creo que exista* pero de todas forma me sorprenderías si no se pega su famosa huidita hacia adelante. Le estaré esperando con más material.

Salud y libertad


----------



## casasola (8 Mar 2014)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> _"Anguita fue el unico que avisó de los peligros que pueden existir al adoptar una moneda única"_
> 
> Abrieron como 20 hilos difundiendo ese mito; afortunadamente las hemerotecas se encargan de poner de manifiesto tamaña falsedad.
> 
> ...




AL CÉSAR LO QUE ES DEL CÉSAR..

…"Se convirtió en el político antisistema", dice una ex diputada. Tanto, que la inquietud de Sartorius y López ******* cuando el líder les asombró en aquella *II Asamblea de 1990*, se convirtió en estupor *al declarar Julio Anguita en vísperas del nuevo milenio que no existía mayor catástrofe para España que el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda común del euro.*

La verdad es que su equipo de estudiosos lo bordó y en 1.990.

Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS

Puede que en algún hilo se haya dicho que fue el único, pero en la mayoría pone ya lo avisó...

Anguita por activa y por pasiva ha dicho siempre que el dirigente es aquel que en cada momento interpreta mejor los resultados del debate colectivo.

Siempre ha dicho que su postura sobre Maastricht y la moneda única es el fruto del debate colectivo con un equipo de eminentes (92) economistas dirigidos por Salvador Jové.

De 1.990 a 1.997 van 7 años por lo que es verdad que no que no fue el único lo dijeron más de 92 economistas a partir de 1.990 la muestra que usted nos trae para quitarle al César lo que es del César un artículo que se escribió cuando ya llevaba Julio Anguita en nombre de IU en solitario ( partidos, sindicatos, medios de comunicación no solo no dijeron sobre el tema nada sino que enciman lo masacraron) 7 años escribiendo artículos, dando entrevistas, advirtiéndolo en el congreso...

En este extraordinario vídeo no dejen de verlo completo es magistral todo lo que dice y con pruebas, hace referencia de donde salió la postura que tomaron contra Maastricht y la moneda única de la manera que la querían construir. También daban alternativas a Europa.

Julio Anguita, autor de 'Contra la ceguera'. 4-12-2013 - YouTube

Salud y Libertad


----------



## Barruno (8 Mar 2014)

Fantastico hilo.
Enhorabuena al autor.
Es digno de estudio de horas y horas.
Documentadísimo, increible.


----------



## casasola (9 Mar 2014)

Yesh dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que Anguita no es perfecto, al igual que ninguna persona lo es, ni mucho menos la ideología que defiende. Pero precisamente él, es uno de los últimos a los que habría que abrirle un hilo así. Ya no a nivel político sino como persona. ¿Cuánta gente puede decir hoy en día que respalda todas sus palabras con hechos?



Este hilo no es más que la utilización del método goebbelsliano de repetir mil veces una mentira para que se convierta en verdad. El autor copó todos los post de la primera hoja para el que entre, lea un par de post se aburra y se quede con las dobles mentiras, falacia y juicios de intenciones y digo lo de doble porque a las propias de origen (El País) él las adornas con las suyas propias: frases sacadas de contexto, mezclas de frases de diferentes épocas, juicios de intenciones…. Esto no es nada preocupante, porque el prestigio que tiene Julio Anguita se lo ha ganado con sus propios artículos, conferencias, actos públicos, entrevistas en directo, donde no puede haber manipulación del periodista. 

Pero es el boca a boca de las gentes anónimas los que se han encargado de llevar sus mensajes a una gran parte de los ciudadanos (Vídeos de sus entrevistas en TV, conferencias…) subidos por diferentes ciudadanos y en diferentes plataformas y que a su vez son enlazados por otros a sus blog, Facebook…

Está hecho para mentes perezosas, pero la mayoría de los que participan en el foro y ven el panorama del comienzo clickean en la mitad y en el final y si ven respuestas al atropello entonces ya van saltando y constastando los argumentos de unos y otros.

El autor del hilo por lo visto le tiene que ir del carajo con las políticas económicas del PPSOE y teme que si entra un gobierno del pueblo puede perder sus privilegios cuando por activa y por pasiva Julio Anguita ha dicho que las gentes deben de unirse bajo un programa que haga cumplir *los Derechos Humanos y la propia Constitución* y que los únicos que tienen que temer son los defraudadores y evasores. En dónde estará situado el amigo AYN RANDiano2 ¿En ese 10% que está masacrando con sus medidas a los ciudadanos para aumentar sus beneficios?

*JULIO ANGUITA - LA MANIPULACIÓN INFORMATIVA - YouTube*

Como dice Lucas León Simón:
Julio Anguita hace suyo el lema de *Ghandi de “vivir sencillamente, para que los demás puedan, sencillamente, vivir”.*

Salud y libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2014)

casasola dijo:


> Este hilo no es más que la utilización del método goebbelsliano de repetir mil veces una mentira para que se convierta en verdad



Indique usted una sola cosa que sea mentira en todo lo que he escrito sobre Anguita y le juro sobre las obras de Ludwig Von Mises que pego su corrección en el primer post del hilo y (si lo desea) abro un hilo-retractación.


----------



## casasola (11 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Indique usted una sola cosa que sea mentira en todo lo que he escrito sobre Anguita y le juro sobre las obras de Ludwig Von Mises que pego su corrección en el primer post del hilo y (si lo desea) abro un hilo-retractación.



Absolutamente todo, hasta las comas y los puntos, ni siquiera la biografía o los etractos de ellas. Muchos están rebatidos en este propio hilo. Y en estos otros, muy esclarecedor sobre la década que estuvo en Madrid el último libro de Julio Anguita y julio Flor "Contra la Ceguera" sáquenlo de las bibliotecas públicas.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

JULIO ANGUITA - LA MANIPULACIÓN INFORMATIVA - YouTube

JULIO ANGUITA LA PINZA QUE NUNCA EXISTIÓ O CÓMO LOS TRILEROS ENGAÑARON A LOS CIUDADANOS - YouTube

Julio Anguita, autor de 'Contra la ceguera'. 4-12-2013 - YouTube

El vivir como se predica es la mayor defensa contra las mentiras "El político no tiene vida privada, solo íntima, a las alcobas no se pasa"

Pronto aparecerá un vídeo sobre la brutal persecución mediatica de un político insobornable.

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Mar 2014)

casasola dijo:


> Absolutamente todo, hasta las comas y los puntos, ni siquiera la biografía o los etractos de ellas. Muchos están rebatidos en este propio hilo. Y en estos otros, muy esclarecedor sobre la década que estuvo en Madrid el último libro de Julio Anguita y julio Flor "Contra la Ceguera" sáquenlo de las bibliotecas públicas.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html
> 
> ...



No ha indicado usted una sola mentira.

Cíteme por favor en algo de lo que digo y luego aporte fuente probando que es mentira.

¿O no puede?.


----------



## Nut (13 Mar 2014)

AYN te equivocas de enemigo, hermano.Totalmente.

Y pierdes el tiempo.

Te creía mas inteligente.Pero en fin cada uno hace lo que le da la gana y le dejan....

Sl2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Mar 2014)

Nut dijo:


> AYN te equivocas de enemigo, hermano.Totalmente



Anguita no es mi enemigo. En absoluto.

Le he dedicado este hilo de crítica _porque se lo merece_. Burracalva o Rajoy no se merecen ni un párrafo de crítica. No dan la talla.

El enemigo son los seguidores ciegos de Anguita.


----------



## casasola (13 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No ha indicado usted una sola mentira.
> 
> Cíteme por favor en algo de lo que digo y luego aporte fuente probando que es mentira.
> 
> ¿O no puede?.



Ya lo estoy citando: Todos sus post de este hilo son una mentira sacados de otra mentira. 

La mayoría están rebatidos en este propio hilo y en el siguiente que te inserto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

Aunque solo hubiera bastado rebatir un solo post puesto que utilizan y utilizas el mismo modus operandi

Todo está basado en:

JULIO ANGUITA - LA MANIPULACIÓN INFORMATIVA - YouTube

Aquí un otra muestra de la brutal persecución mediática a que fue sometido por el Grupo PRISA, curiosamente el 99% de la fuente utilizada para crear sus elucubraciones, falacias, mentiras, juicios de intenciones a los ya manipulados en origen.

JULIO ANGUITA LA PINZA QUE NUNCA EXISTIÓ O CÓMO LOS TRILEROS ENGAÑARON A LOS CIUDADANOS - YouTube

Y le vuelvo a repetir

En los años 90s auspiciados por el partido del gobierno de entonces y su brazo de agitación y propaganda (El País) y con el beneplácito de los poderes económicos que veían una amenaza los 2.600.000 votos de IU, se vertieron innumerables mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones… No consiguiendo erosionar lo más mínimo su persona, gracias a su trayectoria de honradez y coherencia. La credibilidad que tiene Julio Anguita se la ha ganado a pulso, entre otras cosas por esto:

*Julio Anguita por todos los cargos que ha desempeñado en su trayectoria política, incluido la de alcalde de Córdoba, ha cobrado el sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela. Sentando precedente.

*Cuando tomó posesión del cargo puso un letrero en la puerta de su despacho conminado a todo el que viniera con recomendación a darse la vuelta para que no perdiera tiempo ni se lo hicieran perder al alcalde.

*Durante su mandato en la corporación solo tuvo un cargo de confianza, su secretario, siéndole asignados para su colaboración varios funcionarios, algunos de dudosa condición democrática, ya que pertenecían al antiguo ayuntamiento franquista.

*El único político que devolvía dietas. Sentando precedente. 

*Cuando utilizaba el tren siempre viajaba en clase turista.

*Cuando dejó de ser diputado volvió las actividades docentes hasta su jubilación.

*Renunció al complemento de pensión máxima que le correspondía como exdiputado. Sentando precedente.

*Vive como predica.

*Estuvo en contra de la participación de España de todas las propuestas bélicas. 

*Acertó en el análisis de lo que nos pasaría si asumíamos el Tratado de Maastricht y la moneda única con esas condiciones y a donde nos iban a llevar las políticas económicas de derecha del PPSOE, proponiendo alternativas.

* Siguió participando en política desde otra trinchera sin cobrar absolutamente nada.

*En la actualidad, este luchador nato, es el referente del Frente Cívico “Somos Mayoría” movimiento político que intenta recoger el descontento de una amplia mayoría con la que trabajar para intentar cambiar el país.

¡Que no te vendan la moto!

El problema que tenéis para vender falacias de los que llevan la honradez en sus genes es que viven como predican (Julio Anguita, Sánchez Gordillo, Alberto Garzón…) Contra esto amigo:

"Querer encontrar algo punible en ellos es predicar en el desierto, machacar el hierro en frío o querer habla con los muertos".

Y jugando a su mismo juego, sería usted capaz de montar un hilo basándose en fuentes independientes, fuera de los oligopolios mediáticos, que por ideología o interese creado no estuviera encontra del vecino de Códoba. ¿Por Qué será que el 99% de sus fuentes provienen del Grupo PRISA?

Ideología de los medios de comunicación en España Solosequenosenada: Una web para personas curiosas y peculiares

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Mar 2014)

casasola dijo:


> Ya lo estoy citando: Todos sus post de este hilo son una mentira sacados de otra mentira



¿También miento cuando cito al propio señor Anguita diciendo cosas como esta?:

1. IU nunca, jamás pactaría con la corrupción medular y el asesinato de Estado que representaba el PSOE. Nunca, jamás.

2. Cuando uno no está de acuerdo con lo que hace su partido, se va.​
¿Miento cuando indico LA OBVIEDAD de que el Sr. Anguita para ser fiel a sus propias palabras debió haber abandonado IU el día que IU pactó con el PSOE en Andalucía?.


----------



## erdermediolochicho (20 Mar 2014)

PA politico gueno, gueno , PAKA LA CULONA . UNOS libros de calidad que haia en el framquismo. 

QUE la gente se iba de ESPAÑA HUYENDO de la pobreza y la miseria no importa .


los libros guenos guenos.


QUE BURDO Y QUE CUTRE MANIPULADOR.


----------



## casasola (20 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿También miento cuando cito al propio señor Anguita diciendo cosas como esta?:
> 
> 1. IU nunca, jamás pactaría con la corrupción medular y el asesinato de Estado que representaba el PSOE. Nunca, jamás.
> Tambien miente porque está haciendo juicio intenciones y elucubraciones.
> ...



Salud y Libertad


----------



## casasola (10 May 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Julio Anguita EL PROFETA
> 
> _...Maastrich...España no puede cumplir sus compromisos ni en 1997 ni en 1999, y decir lo contrario es engañar al pueblo español_
> 
> ...








Las hemerotecas son muy crueles si están llenas de mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones y manipulaciones, con una falta de ética y deontología que asustan y si encima de lo anterior, el autor del hilo hace la suya propia a la manipulación hecha en origen. Solo para perros mentales que les den medio el pensar por sí solos.

*Sin mentiras, sin falacias, sin extraer frases de contextos, añadiendo palabras y quitándoles otras a las mismas, sin tener que poner reportajes fotográficos en las composiciones de los post que nada tienen que ver, sin hacer juicios de intenciones de unas palabras aisladas de lo que dice el periódico que dijo Julio Anguita, sin colorines en las letras, ni tamaños extravagantes que dirijan al lector a mirar el dedo en vez de la luna, dirigidas a perros mentales incapaz de distinguir que le están vendiendo la moto.*

Ante este modus operandi Goebbelslianos con merma mental por lo chabacano de los montajes, confronta la voz de Julio Anguita bien de la época, bien explicándola a posteriori con todas clases de detalles, sin edulcorantes, colorantes, ni conservantes, en corto y por derecho:

Maastricht y la moneda única, el 10% de media de paro de la unión europea, ventas de empresas públicas que ingresaban dinero en las arcas públicas, un 30 o un 35% de personas trabajando y los demás subsidiados, reparto del trabajo, la catástrofe de no apostar por la creación de riquezas con la industrialización y el lanzamiento de tejidos productivos y la inversión en I+D…

*Que nadie te lo cuente y menos un Troll enfermizo, saca tus propias conclusiones, mira a la luna, no mires al dedo:*

*ANTICIPARSE AL FUTURO CON LUCIDEZ, INTELIGENCIA Y VALOR*

YouTube[YOUTUBE]PA5zxJOL44A[/YOUTUBE]

“A mí me han dicho mesiánico y lunático y ahora me llaman profeta. ¿Qué ha ocurrido entre una etapa y otra? Yo puedo decir que he tenido trabajando conmigo al mejor equipo económico que ha habido nunca en España: Juan Francisco Martín Seco, interventor general del Estado; Pedro Montes o Jesús Albarracín, jefe de inspección del Banco de España; Juan Torres, catedrático de Economía… Un equipo que en los años 90 trabajaba en Izquierda Unida, con mayor o menor grado de militancia, y que cuando llegaba un problema o una propuesta tenían la manía de estudiarlo. Y cuando reciben los materiales que vienen de Europa se dan cuenta de que están ante un engaño, ante una estafa. Tanto el Tratado de Maastricht como el euro han sido una auténtica estafa. Y aquellos hombres y mujeres llegamos a una conclusión: no podemos apoyar este disparate. Y votamos en contra, con divisiones internas. El tiempo nos ha dado la razón, sí, pero se la ha dado al estudio, porque uno de los problemas de la política actual es que no se estudia ni se lee ni se quiere saber.

Entonces llevábamos razón, pero la moda no era ésa, y los medios de entonces eran la voz de su amo. Todos.”

Salud y Libertad


----------



## italica (10 May 2014)

Julio. Otro castuzo de pro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2014)

> Entonces llevábamos razón, pero la moda no era ésa, y los medios de entonces eran la voz de su amo. Todos.



Mentira.

Federico Jiménez Losantos dio micrófono a Roberto Centeno, que en 1999 ya pronosticó que el Euro iba a ser un desastre para España.

Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## casasola (8 Jun 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mentira.
> 
> Federico Jiménez Losantos dio micrófono a Roberto Centeno, que en 1999 ya pronosticó que el Euro iba a ser un desastre para España.
> 
> Blogs de El Disparate Económico





En la III Asamblea de IU, celebrada en 1992, IU debatió profundamente sobre el Tratado de Maastricht, *decidiendo oponerse al proyecto europeo que representaba, tal y como defendía Julio Anguita.
*
http://switnet.org:8080/wikipedia_es_all_11_2013/A/html/I/z/q/u/Izquierda_Unida_(España).html

*Finalmente, el sector liderado por Anguita obtuvo el 60 % de los apoyos en la III Asamblea frente al 40% obtenido por el sector encabezado por Sartorius*

El debate interno en torno a la construcción europea, centrado en el apoyo o el rechazo al Tratado de Maastricht, que en 1992 fue aprobado, acentuó las divisiones en IU. El sector renovador encabezado por Sartorius e Iniciativa per Catalunya era partidario del apoyo crítico, *mientras el sector de Anguita terminó por decantarse por el rechazo.*

*Anguita presentará una enmienda a la totalidad del Tratado de Maastricht
Viernes, 11 de septiembre de 1992*

El coordinador general de Izquierda Unida (IU), Julio Anguita, ha decidido materializar su rechazo al Tratado de Maastricht con la presentación en el Congreso de los Diputados de una enmienda a la totalidad, según aseguró ayer a la agencia Servimedia un miembro no identificado de la coalición.

/1992/09/11/[/B]espana/716162407_850215.html]Anguita presentará una enmienda a la totalidad del Tratado de Maastricht | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS

*El rechazo al tratado de Maastricht acentúa la división en Izquierda Unida*

*La decisión de la III Asamblea de Izquierda Unida (IU) de retirar su apoyo al tratado de construcción europea de Maastricht -se trata del primer grupo político que adopta una decisión semejante- ha reverdecido la profunda división interna en la coalición entre socialistas y neocomunistas. *El voto contra Maastricht del sector capitaneado por Julio Anguita ha sido recibido como una desautorización por la mayoría de los representantes de IU en el Congreso de los Diputados y en el Parlamento Europeo, y amenaza con provocar una ruptura de la disciplina parlamentaria en próximas votaciones.

*Anguita reconoció ayer que el sector mayoritario ha impuesto "la firmeza", aunque anunció que hoy, en la sesión de clausura, ofrecerá una mano tendida a los renovadores.* La asamblea, que se ha reunido en Madrid desde el pasado viernes, aprobó el encargo a la futura presidencia de que inscriba a IU como federación de partidos. El sector mayoritario descalificó por sus "contradicciones" a los partidos de la Internacional Socialista y a la Confederación Europea de Sindicatos (CES), un organismo en el que se integran CC OO y UGT.

(Ojo Al dato Anguita no solo estaba en contra de Maastricht, sino que se cuestionaba la democracia y la constitución, un auténtico antisistema) La tensión llegó al cenit en la madrugada del sábado, cuando los renovadores exigieron y obtuvieron un pacto con el sector de Anguita para que no se cuestionaran la democracia y la Constitución. El acuerdo permitió a los renovadores, según propia confesión, seguir en la asamblea. 

1992/05/24[/B]/portada/706658402_850215.html]El rechazo al tratado de Maastricht acentúa la división en Izquierda Unida | Edición impresa | EL PAÃS

*Numerosas conferencias, entrevistas, escritos de años posteriores continuaban demostrando su rechazo a Maastricht y la moneda única.*

*1.995*

YouTube[YOUTUBE]lns8XdvHRJs[/YOUTUBE]

El País Digital

*Jueves 12 junio 1997 *

*Julio Anguita alerta contra el paro que generará la Europa de Maastricht *
EL PAIS DIGITAL - ESPAÑA

*Cuando se postea hay que tener datos, hay que venir informado, porque si no se miente se engaña al hacer el juicio de intenciones y se hace el tremendo ridículo.*

Resumen:

En la III Asamblea de IU, celebrada en 1992, IU debatió profundamente sobre el Tratado de Maastricht, decidiendo oponerse al proyecto europeo que representaba, tal y como defendía Julio Anguita. Para que no se partiera el grupo parlamentario el sector de Julio Anguita ante la intransigencia de los que habían perdido la votación acordaron que el grupo parlamentario mostraría su rechazo a Maastricht con la abstención para no romper el grupo. 8 diputados de IU con Julio Anguita a la cabeza cumplieron el mandato de la asamblea mostrando su rechazo a Maastricht absteniéndose y 8 diputados rompieron el compromiso votando a favor en un gesto bastante democrático, estos mismos fueron los que después se pasarían al PSOE dinamitando la coalición. 

Así que una vez más, por muchas fotos que pongas, muchas letras de colorines con sus extravagantes tamaños y por muchas elucubraciones que haga de la votación, la postura de IU, como se refleja en los escritos y audiovisuales de antes y después de la votación es la que ha trasmitido siempre el Coordinador General de los 90.

*La postura de IU y de Julio Anguita era y es el rechazo a Maastricht y la moneda única aprobada en la III Asamblea por el 60% de los votos.*

Una vez más su credibilidad por los suelos su 135 de CI no le sirve para nada con Julio Anguita, no me extraña que tenga que usar varios multinick para compartir el ridículo con sus muchos yo.

Cuando Julio Anguita habla, una gran parte de la opinión pública española escucha. Sus opiniones impactan directamente en ese escondido rincón de la conciencia donde se aloja todo lo que se refiere a ciudadanía, a colectividad, a sentido común.

*Hagan clic en enlace que aparece en el vídeo donde pone Maastricht*, o vaya al minuto: 27:03, en 30 segundo Julio Anguita desmiente la falacia que se ha inventado el colega, aprovechando la votación de los tránsfugas.

Minuto 27:03


YouTube[YOUTUBE]Oswr6ZIXgE4[/YOUTUBE]


Salud y libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jul 2014)

> no me extraña que tenga que usar varios multinick



No tengo ningún multinick. 

Si lo tuviese no tendría tiempo para comer y dormir.


----------



## t_chip (23 Jul 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No tengo ningún multinick.
> 
> Si lo tuviese no tendría tiempo para comer y dormir.



Joder. Yo pensé que te alimentabas por vía intravenosa e ibas sondao.
O que tenias clones como en aquella película.

Como minimo estas en paro o jubileta o tienes un trabajo para el que solo tienes que estar localizado.


----------



## neutral295 (23 Jul 2014)

No hay que escribir tanto, es mucho más sencillo escribir que Anguita es malo para el rico y bueno para el pobre. Tienes que estudiar más el significado de justicia ¿por qué la comida la tienen que tirar en lugar de darsela a los pobres? ¿por qué hoy día el capitalismo es tan tirano sobrando comida prefieren tirarla en contenedores? y no teorizar tanto que el estomago no entiende de politica, si no comes te mueres, esa es la realidad.
¿Es justo que mucha gente en España pase hambre sobrando comida?
Si sigue aumentando el hambre en España la supervivencia dejará de respetar la propiedad privada, lo dice la historia, las leyes naturales están por encima de las leyes politicas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Jul 2014)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si sigue aumentando el hambre en España la supervivencia dejará de respetar la propiedad privada



¿Dónde se pasa más hambre?.

¿En España o en Cuba?.


----------



## Prometheo (30 Jul 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Dónde se pasa más hambre?.
> 
> ¿En España o en Cuba?.



Desmontemos su demagogia comparativa. Para empezar







En la gráfica siguiente s*e observa muy claramente que un país (económicamente) pobre, puede tener indicadores sociales de altísimo nivel.* Está calculada a base de datos del PNUD (Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo)







La posición adelantada en lo social que tiene Cuba frente al resto de matinoamérica, se refleja muy bien en las cifras siguientes :

- La esperanza de vida en Cuba es cinco años superior al promedio del continente. 

- La mortalidad infantil es cinco veces inferior al promedio latinoamericano. Si latinoamérica tuviera el mismo resultado que Cuba, se salvarían anualmente casi 300.000 bebés y niños. 

- Según la FAO (Organizacón de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentaci) *Cuba obtiene, a pesar del bloqueo económico, el índice más alto de latinamérica en seguridad alimenticia, incluso superior al país “de carne” por excelencia, Argentina*. En latinoamérica al 10% de la población la falta comida, Cuba se encuentra por debajo del umbral mínimo de 2,5%. 

- En cuanto a educación, los resultados cubanos son muy superiores a los del resto del continente. Según un estudio de la UNESCO, los escolares cubanos del tercer grado obtienen resultados muy superiores a los del resto de latinoamérica. Para matemáticas un 54% de los alumnos cubanos se encuentra en el nivel más alto. Debajo de Cuba se sitúan Nuevo León (estado de Mexico) con 23%, Uruguay con 19% y Mexico met 16%. Para lengua el resultado de Cuba es 44%. Nuevo León, Costa Rica y Chile siguen con 18% cada uno.

Hay más:


UNICEF confirma que Cuba es el único país sin desnutrición infantil. Para el 2015 eliminarán la pobreza.


----------



## esforzado (30 Jul 2014)

neutral295 dijo:


> No hay que escribir tanto, es mucho más sencillo escribir que Anguita es malo para el rico y bueno para el pobre. Tienes que estudiar más el significado de justicia ¿por qué la comida la tienen que tirar en lugar de darsela a los pobres? ¿por qué hoy día el capitalismo es tan tirano sobrando comida prefieren tirarla en contenedores? y no teorizar tanto que el estomago no entiende de politica, si no comes te mueres, esa es la realidad.
> ¿Es justo que mucha gente en España pase hambre sobrando comida?
> Si sigue aumentando el hambre en España la supervivencia dejará de respetar la propiedad privada, lo dice la historia, las leyes naturales están por encima de las leyes politicas.



es la manía de dividir entre ricos y pobres y pensar que tiene que haber una justicia para unos y otra muy distinta para otros... igual podemos hacer unas reglas para los que les sobra belleza o tiempo libre y otras distintas para los que carecemos de estas cosas...

justicia y justicia social son dos cosas distintas, más bien contrarias...

las ideas de anguita también son malas para la hormiga y buenas para la cigarra...

si no entiende por qué alguien tiene derecho a desperdiciar su dinero privado, por muy carente que estén otros de él, también debería estar de acuerdo en que usted no tiene derecho a un exceso de tiempo libre, de vida social, sexual, etc mientras otros carezcamos de ello...

las ideas de anguita, como del resto de la izquierda, se basan en tomar por la fuerza lo que no les pertenece... pero siempre se circunscriben al dinero, ignorando la cantidad de cosas que sacrificamos por conseguirlo los que seríamos objeto de su robo...

s2!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Sep 2014)

El "antisistema" Anguita OTRA VEZ sale por la tele:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-vieja-trampa-julio-anguita-dixit-ayer.html

"Antisistemas" entrevistados en prime time en mass mierda.


----------



## casasola (24 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El "antisistema" Anguita OTRA VEZ sale por la tele:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-vieja-trampa-julio-anguita-dixit-ayer.html
> 
> "Antisistemas" entrevistados en prime time en mass mierda.




*Cuando un tonto se agarra a una reja, o la arranca o no la deja*

AYN RANDiano2 sigue con su método Goebbelslianos como modus operandi, aunque la pruebas irrefutables les hayan sido mostrada en infinidad de ocasiones. Una vez más:

En la III Asamblea de IU, celebrada en 1992, IU debatió profundamente sobre el Tratado de Maastricht, *decidiendo oponerse al proyecto europeo que representaba, tal y como defendía Julio Anguita.
*
http://switnet.org:8080/wikipedia_es_all_11_2013/A/html/I/z/q/u/Izquierda_Unida_(España).html

Renegociar Maastricht | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

*Finalmente, el sector liderado por Anguita obtuvo el 60 % de los apoyos en la III Asamblea frente al 40% obtenido por el sector encabezado por Sartorius*

El debate interno en torno a la construcción europea, centrado en el apoyo o el rechazo al Tratado de Maastricht, que en 1992 fue aprobado, acentuó las divisiones en IU. El sector renovador encabezado por Sartorius e Iniciativa per Catalunya era partidario del apoyo crítico, *mientras el sector de Anguita terminó por decantarse por el rechazo.*

*Anguita presentará una enmienda a la totalidad del Tratado de Maastricht
Viernes, 11 de septiembre de 1992*

Ribó acepta la devolución del Tratado de Maastricht propuesta por Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

El coordinador general de Izquierda Unida (IU), Julio Anguita, ha decidido materializar su rechazo al Tratado de Maastricht con la presentación en el Congreso de los Diputados de una enmienda a la totalidad, según aseguró ayer a la agencia Servimedia un miembro no identificado de la coalición.

Anguita presentará una enmienda a la totalidad del Tratado de Maastricht | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

*El rechazo al tratado de Maastricht acentúa la división en Izquierda Unida*

*La decisión de la III Asamblea de Izquierda Unida (IU) de retirar su apoyo al tratado de construcción europea de Maastricht -se trata del primer grupo político que adopta una decisión semejante- ha reverdecido la profunda división interna en la coalición entre socialistas y neocomunistas. *El voto contra Maastricht del sector capitaneado por Julio Anguita ha sido recibido como una desautorización por la mayoría de los representantes de IU en el Congreso de los Diputados y en el Parlamento Europeo, y amenaza con provocar una ruptura de la disciplina parlamentaria en próximas votaciones.

*Anguita reconoció ayer que el sector mayoritario ha impuesto "la firmeza", aunque anunció que hoy, en la sesión de clausura, ofrecerá una mano tendida a los renovadores.* La asamblea, que se ha reunido en Madrid desde el pasado viernes, aprobó el encargo a la futura presidencia de que inscriba a IU como federación de partidos. El sector mayoritario descalificó por sus "contradicciones" a los partidos de la Internacional Socialista y a la Confederación Europea de Sindicatos (CES), un organismo en el que se integran CC OO y UGT.

(Ojo Al dato Anguita no solo estaba en contra de Maastricht, sino que se cuestionaba la democracia y la constitución, un auténtico antisistema) La tensión llegó al cenit en la madrugada del sábado, cuando los renovadores exigieron y obtuvieron un pacto con el sector de Anguita para que no se cuestionaran la democracia y la Constitución. El acuerdo permitió a los renovadores, según propia confesión, seguir en la asamblea. 

El rechazo al tratado de Maastricht acentúa la división en Izquierda Unida | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

*Numerosas conferencias, entrevistas, escritos de años posteriores continuaban demostrando su rechazo a Maastricht y la moneda única.*

*1.995*

YouTube[YOUTUBE]lns8XdvHRJs[/YOUTUBE]

El País Digital

*Jueves 12 junio 1997 *

*Julio Anguita alerta contra el paro que generará la Europa de Maastricht *
EL PAIS DIGITAL - ESPAÑA

*Cuando se postea hay que tener datos, hay que venir informado, porque si no se miente se engaña al hacer el juicio de intenciones y se hace el tremendo ridículo.*

Resumen:

En la III Asamblea de IU, celebrada en 1992, IU debatió profundamente sobre el Tratado de Maastricht, decidiendo oponerse al proyecto europeo que representaba, tal y como defendía Julio Anguita. Para que no se partiera el grupo parlamentario el sector de Julio Anguita ante la intransigencia de los que habían perdido la votación acordaron que el grupo parlamentario mostraría su rechazo a Maastricht con la abstención para no romper el grupo. 8 diputados de IU con Julio Anguita a la cabeza cumplieron el mandato de la asamblea mostrando su rechazo a Maastricht absteniéndose y 8 diputados rompieron el compromiso votando a favor en un gesto bastante democrático, estos mismos fueron los que después se pasarían al PSOE dinamitando la coalición. 

Así que una vez más, por muchas fotos que pongas, muchas letras de colorines con sus extravagantes tamaños y por muchas elucubraciones que haga de la votación, la postura de IU, como se refleja en los escritos y audiovisuales de antes y después de la votación es la que ha trasmitido siempre el Coordinador General de los 90.

*La postura de IU y de Julio Anguita era y es el rechazo a Maastricht y la moneda única aprobada en la III Asamblea por el 60% de los votos.*

Una vez más su credibilidad por los suelos su 135 de CI no le sirve para nada con Julio Anguita, no me extraña que tenga que usar varios multinick para compartir el ridículo con sus muchos yo.

Cuando Julio Anguita habla, una gran parte de la opinión pública española escucha. Sus opiniones impactan directamente en ese escondido rincón de la conciencia donde se aloja todo lo que se refiere a ciudadanía, a colectividad, a sentido común.

*Hagan clic en enlace que aparece en el vídeo donde pone Maastricht*, o vaya al minuto: 27:03, en 30 segundo Julio Anguita desmiente la falacia que se ha inventado el colega, aprovechando la votación de los tránsfugas.

Minuto 27:03


YouTube[YOUTUBE]Oswr6ZIXgE4[/YOUTUBE]


Salud y libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2014)

Nuevo hilo con las cogitaciones del Gran Timonel de Fuengirola:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-mano-armada-o-de-guante-blanco-siempre.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2014)

Billonésimo hilo Anguitesco del camarada casasola:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tal-creando-conciencia-ciudadana-espanol.html


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (1 Nov 2014)

A mi me encantan los adjetivos que utilizan los mermados para engrandecer a sus líderes. ABSULUTAMENTE GRANDE, ABSOLUTAMENTE BRUTAL...

Cuando los leo no puedo evitar soltar una sonora carcajada. :XX:


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Nov 2014)

> Comparado con el Blandiblup Rajoy balbuciendo los más aburridos lugares comunes o con un pésimo actor Rubalcaba que evidentemente esta recitando un guión, Anguita les gana por goleada, ya que el público percibe claramente que Anguita -al menos- siente y piensa sinceramente lo que dice. Anguita es y ha sido siempre una persona independiente (aunque totalmente equivocada), mientras que los demás líderes suelen ser "criaturas de laboratorio", entrenadas como animales de circo por asesores electorales en qué decir y cómo decirlo



ahí tienes razón.


----------



## casasola (1 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Billonésimo hilo Anguitesco del camarada casasola:
> 
> 
> Cuando Julio Anguita habla, una gran parte de la opinión pública española escucha. Sus opiniones impactan directamente en ese escondido rincón de la conciencia donde se aloja todo lo que se refiere a ciudadanía, a colectividad, a sentido común.
> ...


----------



## casasola (9 Nov 2014)

*ANGUITA EL AUSTERO*: Sin mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones, sin aditivos, edulcorantes ni colorantes, sin tamaños de letras estrafalarios propios para el que quieres que mires al dedo en vez de a la luna, en corto y por derecho:

*AUSTERIDAD CON EL DINERO PÚBLICO*

Ante la infinidad de falacias que se vertieron en su día por el grupo de presión PRISA, por tener la osadía Julio Anguita de oponerse al crecimiento indiscriminado del grupo y ante el general despilfarro de algunos de los diputados que viven en suites de hoteles. Se levanta la austeridad del cordobés que entiende lo público como imprescindible para el beneficio de la mayoría y lleva la austeridad sobrepasando el límite de lo razonable que puede aguantar un ser humano. Ante esto solo cabe una expresión: Austero

“Las conversaciones fueron en su casa, un piso céntrico en una calle peatonal, en un salón cómodo pero sin lujos, sentados en un tresillo que podría estar en la consulta de cualquier odontólogo al uso. Pero lo importante de estar con Julio Anguita es que él es quien crea el clima y convierte un salón en una acogedora recepción entre amigos”...
En este vídeo se puede ver el modesto piso en que vive Julio Anguita, hasta el propio Évole se esperaba una mansión. Minuto: 20:00


SÁNCHEZ GORDILLO - MARINLEDA - JULIO ANGUITA - EXTREMA HONRADEZ - - YouTube


“Hacer de la vida un chalet, un coche, ver en qué restaurante caro voy a comer hoy y estar eternamente derrochando, es una mala copia de Epicuro (no de su gran teoría filosófica). Es hora de afirmar que hay hedonismo de primera y también de cuarta, no vayamos a engañarnos”.

AUSTERO. Ahora es fácil echar la vista atrás; al hacerlo, estoy convencido de que la gestación de mis infartos comienza cuando soy elegido alcalde (1979). Primero por las tensiones, que eran muy fuertes; me refiero a las primeras críticas que aparecieron en los periódicos y que llevaron la angustia a los compañeros: todos éramos novatos en la gestión política, y cualquier cosa nos influenciaba mucho. Después comencé a cometer auténticos errores a nivel físico de los que ahora me doy cuenta, pero que en aquel momento me parecía que era lo que tenía que hacer, aun en contra de mi propia salud. Añádase a ese cóctel mi riguroso sentido del cumplimiento del deber, que siempre me ha llevado a dejar las cosas perfectas y a no descansar hasta conseguirlo. 

En aquellos días, un alcalde tenía que ir a Madrid hasta seis veces al mes para realizar gestiones varias que no se podían hacer en su ciudad. Cada vez que tenía que viajar, para que el Ayuntamiento no gastase dinero, en vez de irme un día antes a pasar la noche y amanecer descansado, lo que hacía era convocar al conductor para salir a las cuatro de la mañana. Una barbaridad en toda regla, pero de eso me di cuenta demasiado tarde. 

El viaje era tan largo que desayunábamos tres veces: en El Carpio, en Casa del Quini, en Villarta de San Juan y en Aranjuez. Este ritmo se mantuvo durante años. Iba a Madrid a solucionar todos los entuertos que tenía a mi cargo: el Banco de Crédito Local, varios ministerios, todos los trámites que había que realizar necesariamente en Madrid. 

En todos ellos había una intensa carga de tensión que te tenías que tragar como si fuera parte del cargo… Y para no gastar, de vuelta a Córdoba en el coche para llegar a las tantas, y al día siguiente en el despacho como si fuera un día corriente. Y esto lo hacía con frío o con calor, con sol de justicia o con chuzos de punta sobre el monótono asfalto de la Nacional IV Madrid-Andalucía. En este punto me gustaría recordar, para los que tienen memoria reciente, que entonces no teníamos autovía de doble carril por la que se circula más o menos a velocidad constante y sin tener que sacar el morro del coche para ver si se puede adelantar. En esa época, apenas estaban construidos 50 kilómetros de autovía a la altura de Ocaña, ni siquiera estaba desdoblado Despeñaperros, que era un calvario cuando te tocaba seguir a un camión asmático que racaneaba en primera cuesta arriba. Además, soy incapaz de dormir en un coche, así que tampoco conseguía echar una cabezada mientras cruzábamos La Mancha. 

Así fueron varios meses del calendario hasta completar siete años de mi vida. Por lo tanto, el cuerpo también nota los kilómetros a deshora, los malos tratos de las comidas aceleradas para llegar a una cita puntual, la agitación a la que le sometemos creyendo que es un chicle que se estira (hasta que se parte debido a la gran presión). 

En aquellos años como alcalde de Córdoba hacía una cosa que ha pasado a la Historia: devolvía las dietas (ahí están los justificantes para quien los quiera ver). Será que tenía una visión pacata del mundo, ahora me parecen atrocidades todos los viajes que he hecho. Digo que está mal quedarse con el dinero municipal, pero si te dan dietas hay que utilizarlas y no pagar en salud lo que se ahorra en dinero. Pero reconozco que para esas cosas siempre he sido muy quisquilloso… (y lo voy a seguir siendo). 

Durante un tiempo, y hasta que dimití para incorporarme a una aventura mayor con lo que eso significaba, me hice cargo en forma simultánea del Ayuntamiento y de Convocatoria por Andalucía (entonces comenzamos a trabajar dos personas, Antonio Cerrato y yo, hasta que cristalizó). Es obvio decir que mi calidad de vida empeoró terriblemente. Quedan algunos viajes para los anales: por ejemplo, coger mi coche particular y un bocadillo, y a las tres de la tarde salir para Almería desde Córdoba y vuelta por la noche. Me refiero a las carreteras que había entonces, no ahora, y en mi automóvil que era un R-6, naturalmente sin aire acondicionado ni abanico que lo supliera; si sacabas el brazo por la ventanilla se te quemaba por el sol, además de que entraba un aire espeso y cálido que se quedaba en la garganta como una bufanda inoportuna. 

Todo eso lo sabía, pero a mí no se me pasaba por la cabeza coger el coche oficial de la alcaldía para recorrerme la comunidad autónoma. La pulcritud con el gasto me parece una de las condiciones elementales que deben acompañar a un político, si de verdad quiere servir a su comunidad. 

“Toda situación desesperada es susceptible de empeoramiento”, y ese principio se cumplió, ¡cómo no! En el momento en el que me dedico en exclusiva a Convocatoria por Andalucía, mi vida pasa directamente a ser cosa de locos: reuniones, coche, comidas a deshoras, calor, poca siesta. Éste es el momento más oportuno para que denuncie que el trabajo en este país es una locura: reuniones a las cuatro de la tarde sin apenas descanso y con la digestión en marcha, agendas apretadas a machamartillo. Y algo que considero inhumano: las llamadas “comidas de trabajo”, horror de los horrores y me quedo corto. Para mí la comida es un rito para compartir y disfrutar con los amigos, con los familiares, y eso el trabajo se lo cepilla de un tirón; lo peor es que se prolonga en comidas en las que continúan calentándote la cabeza y no puedes desconectar del ritmo que te han impuesto.

“Corazón rojo”, de Julio Anguita, con edición de Rafael Martínez-Simancas, se publica el próximo miércoles.

ELMUNDO.ES | SUPLEMENTOS | MAGAZINE 282 | El Califa cuenta los misterios de su corazn

JULIO ANGUITA BASARSE EN EL MAGISTERIO DL EJEMPLO - YouTube

Lo tienen muy difícil quienes intenta elucubrar sobre la austeridad de Julio Anguita basándose en noticias falsas o aprovechando un hecho real como la mudanza a un chalet obligado por el ministerio del interior para protegerlo de las veladas amenazas de ETA.

A ese chalet se le pone todas clases de apelativos y características falsas, chalet de lujo (se olvidan decir que dicho inmueble tiene 100 metros cuadrados construidos) piscina y montón de empleados cuando tan solo tiene un chófer y los escoltas recomendados o impuestos por el estudio que ha realizado dicho ministerio. También ponen el precio del alquiler y los gastos de agua y luz. Como siempre, el mismo modus operandi de esta persecución mediática a la que le sometió El Grupo PRISA, sin fotografías, sin fotocopias de los recibos, sin nada que lo pruebe. 

En este mismo artículo se vierten innumerables mentiras contra el vecino de Córdoba con el mismo modus operandi basada en la mentira pura y dura, como su admiración por José Antonio Primo de Rivera, fundador de la Falange, las profundas convicciones católicas de su juventud, que le marcaron hasta el punto de oponerse al aborto cuando ya era alcalde de Córdoba… Julio Anguita, que se perdió por las monterías de Córdoba -es un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos-… Todas estas mentiras a cual más ridículas, entre otras, proviene del mismo artículo del chalet. Julio Anguita jamás ha admirado a José Antonio, Julio Anguita cuando luchaba con los “Cristianos de bases” en 1.966 ya era ateo o agnóstico, difícilmente puede oponerse al aborto en 1.989, además de defender todos los derechos de la mujer que viene en el programa de su partido. Y ya lo más gracioso lo de las monterías y la coletilla de que era un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos, Julio Anguita tiene 73 años algunos de ellos serán de gran cazador, cómo que ningún otro periódico se hace eco de esto, como que no hay fotografía que lo pruebe después de tantos años de gran cazador. Un cazador a secas se reúne, habla, se fotografía con las piezas, tiene un perro cazador, y mucho más, un gran cazador. 

Un artículo realizado para perros mentales, incapaces de pensar por sí mismo. No me extraña que se lo hicieran firmar a una becaria, que ninguno de los primeros espadas del periódico quisiera estampar su firma en este panfleto.

Ante estas mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones no hay nada mejor para desenmascararlas que el vivir como se predica, cosa que ha hecho Julio Anguita en toda su trayectoria de cargos públicos, un simple análisis nos sacaría de toda duda:

Cuadra todas estas mentiras con devolver dietas, con cobrar por todos su cargos incluido el de alcalde de Córdoba el mismo sueldo que le hubiera correspondido como maestro escuela, cuadra viajar en clase turista cuando utilizaba medios de transportes, cuadra todas estas mentiras sobre su austeridad con el haber vivido en Madrid durante 8 años en un piso de 2 habitaciones propiedad del PCE, haber rechazado la escolta durante este mismo periodo con el consiguiente ahorro al erario público. Si a Julio Anguita le hubiera tirado el lujo se hubiera aliado con los poderes económicos, para ser el recambio del PSOE, que para eso lo llevaron a Madrid el Sr. Sartorius, López *******, Enrique Curiel, Pérez Royo y el grupo PRISA… Se hubiera puesto de ORO, también se hubiera puesto en casco cobrando el mismo sueldo que cobraba la Mari de Cospedal por ostentar menos cargos que él, también en vez de renunciar a la pensión máxima podría haberse encaramado como consejero de una gran empresa cobrando “doscien”, sin embargo cuando dejó la primera fila de la política volvió a impartir la docencia en un instituto. Todo lo anterior se refleja en su patrimonio. El algodón no engaña.


JULIO ANGUITA EL DINERO PÚBLICO ME MERCE MUCHO RESPETO - DEVOLVÍA DIETA - NO ME GUSTA HABLAR DE ESO - YouTube


Julio Anguita es una personalidad de la izquierda en España. Supo pasar de ser el responsable máximo del Partido Comunista de España y de Izquierda Unida al territorio de los militantes que aportan conocimiento y ponen su capacidad de trabajo al servicio de la pedagogía política de la clase trabajadora. 

La imagen de honestidad de Julio Anguita supera los márgenes de la izquierda, con lo que el respeto y la simpatía que levanta pone en evidencia que es un referente social incuestionable. 

Su ética le da una autoridad superior a todos los poderes, y su palabra denunciante hace callar y mirar de costado a tanto corrupto como hay en España. A nadie le cabe duda que es una de las personalidades que quieren cambiar el sistema social que se nos impone.


Frente Cívico "Somos Mayoría" Estatal | De sujetos pasivos a sujetos activos por el cambio social



*'Tengo una pensión de 1.848 euros, un Seat León de 13 años y un ordenador. ¿Para qué más?'*

'Tengo una pensin de 1.848 euros, un Seat Len y un ordenador. Para qu ms?' | Crnica | EL MUNDO

Julio Anguita hace suyo el lema de Gandhi de “vivir sencillamente, para que los demás puedan, sencillamente, vivir”. Y desde su antisimetría con el político al uso nos aporta soluciones a nuestros graves problemas con la ética y la estética del cargo público.

Salud y Libertad


----------



## claudiofp (9 Nov 2014)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> ¿todavía no has aprendido que en internet, todo aquello que supera el párrafo de longitud, no es leído por nadie?



''Po tabia no zan terao''


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Nov 2014)

Nadie, Don Julio: Usted mismo es "mercado" cuando considera en qué meter 1000€ que tenga ahorrados: Bien en "Bonos patrióticos" de la Generalitat, bien en Pagarés del Tesoro, bien en un negocio de su barrio (préstamo informal) o bien en Bancolchón. Cualquier persona con unos ahorrillos buscando dónde meterlos ya es "mercado".

"Los mercados" son PERSONAS E INSTITUCIONES decidiendo LIBREMENTE dónde meten (y donde no) su dinero. Hay gente a la que ya "no le da la gana" comprar nuestra deuda, Don Julio. Usted no es el único que puede decir "no me da la gana". Ya sabemos que a usted le gusta mucho esta frase, pero enseguida quiere "poner firmes" a los demás cuando hacen cosas que a usted no le gustan:


solo con entender estos dos párrafos, desmontas ya el 50% de los populismo de la izquierda de hoy.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2014 at 23:11 ----------




casasola dijo:


> *ANGUITA EL AUSTERO*: Sin mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones, sin aditivos, edulcorantes ni colorantes, sin tamaños de letras estrafalarios propios para el que quieres que mires al dedo en vez de a la luna, en corto y por derecho:
> 
> *AUSTERIDAD CON EL DINERO PÚBLICO*
> 
> ...



otro CM comunsita que va al ignore.

seguid saltando, que se os vea.::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2014)

ElMayoL dijo:


> "Los mercados" son PERSONAS E INSTITUCIONES



Pues Anguita quería "poner firmes a los mercados".

Es lo mismo que PONER FIRMA A LA GENTE. El Autoritarismo y el ordeno y Mando es consustancial a la panificación económica, y por ende al Socialismo y al Comunismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2014)

El Sr. Anguita pidiendo la vuelta de los *Apparatchik*:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rtidos-y-movimientos-de-sera-flor-de-dia.html


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (31 Dic 2014)

Feliz año nuevo cacasola


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2015)

Jojojo..."aquí estoy" dice el Sr. Anguita tras las acusaciones que contra él se lanzaron:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tambien-me-acusaron-de-quedarme-dinero-y.html

Urdangarín también "está", Sr. Anguita.


----------



## casasola (6 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Jojojo..."aquí estoy" dice el Sr. Anguita tras las acusaciones que contra él se lanzaron:
> 
> El señor Anguita dice lo siguiente: A mí me acusaron de llevarme dinero 3 o 4 veces. Yo muy tranquilo, se montaron las comisiones de investigación (ojo al dato) y de cara al público (con la prensa cordobesa delante) se debatió y se discutió y aquí estoy. (Limpio de polvo y paja)
> 
> ...



A Urdangarín le piden:

Anticorrupción pide 19 años y medio de cárcel para Iñaki Urdangarin

Y A Julio Anguita no le pidieron ni un vaso de agua, se demostró en todos los casos, que eran acusaciones falsas.

JULIO ANGUITA SOMOS UN PAÍS DE PERROS MENTALES - YouTube

*Ante la manipulación:*

*Cuando un tonto se agarra una reja o la arranca o no la deja.*

El contrato fue adjudicado finalmente en octubre de 2008 por un total de 136.851 euros, IVA incluido. *En los pliegos del concurso se señalaba que, de ellos, un mínimo de 113.212 euros debían ir destinados a pagar sueldos.*

(Cuantas veces habéis escuchado la cantinela de los empresarios son los únicos que trabajan y están asfixiados a impuestos, que no ganan nada… Pues bien aquí tenemos que el margen de beneficio es de 24.000 € aproximadamente, quitándole los impuestos ¿Le queda algo? Todos los medios hablan de que se le dio 136.851 euros pero se callan que, de ellos, un mínimo de 113.212 euros debían ir destinados a pagar sueldos. No es de extrañar que no se presentara nadie más al concurso.)

El trámite se realizó el *8 de octubre de 2008 y solo la cooperativa Aúpa se presentó al concurso. La Mesa de Contratación aseguró entonces: “Se califica la documentación positivamente, admitiéndose todas las proposiciones”*, sin que figure ninguna incidencia.

*La adjudicación a Aúpa, el 15 de octubre, fue aprobada por otra Mesa de Contratación presidida por el concejal de IU Marcos Sanz.*

*El 21 de octubre, la Junta de Gobierno de Rivas ratificó "por unanimidad" la adjudicación del contrato a Aúpa*, tal y como consta en el certificado que ha aportado el Ayuntamiento. El acuerdo lo firmó el entonces alcalde, José Masa. En esa reunión, de acuerdo con documentos publicados por Abc, estaba presente Tania Sánchez…

*En él, recurriendo a legislación vigente en aquella época y en la jurisprudencia del Tribunal Supremo, se asegura: "Si la intervención del interesado no fuera decisiva, por ser el resto de votos favorables suficientes para la adopción del acuerdo, el acto se considera válido". Y añade: "El Supremo salva la anulación del acto cuando el interés personal no ha sido incompatible con la defensa del intereses (sic) del municipio y que el acuerdo aun siendo definitivo en vía administrativa, venía ya marcado en la parte material y sustantiva por lo acordado por otro órgano interviniente con anterioridad". Y concluye: "El acuerdo mantiene su eficacia si, al tomarse por unanimidad, la eliminación de quien debió abstenerse no hubiera alterado el resultado de la votación".*
Échenle un vistazo al altículo no tiene desperdicios:

*¿Qué hay de verdad en las acusaciones a Tania Sánchez?
*



*Contra Tania lo único que hay es el intento de los Poderes económico de dar un Tamayazo por adelantado con el método goebbelsliano de repetir mil veces una mentira. En este hilo y en los post #43 (permalink), #59 (permalink), #64 (permalink), #66 (permalink), #68 (permalink), #87 (permalink), #93 (permalink), #105 (permalink) la forera Pensadora desmonta una a una las mentiras y falacias contra Tania Sánchez.
Échale un vistazo merece la pena:
*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-tania-me-parecio-poco-presentable-12.html




Las falacias elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones aplicados al método goebbelsliano de repetir mil veces una mentira, juegan con el desconocimiento de la mayoría de las gentes que prefieren quedarse con lo simple, porque les da miedo pensar.

El problema lo tienen cuando encuentran a alguien con tu avatar, que piensa, que razona, que conoce el tema, que explica con toda clase de detalles incuestionables. No te sorprenda las patéticas huiditas hacia delante de los que se ven despojados de sus falsos argumentos a todas luces inventados.

Si hubieran más forer@s que hablaran desde el conocimiento, el modus operandi de hacer mirar al dedo en vez de a la luna, tendría los días contados, así como las mentiras, falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones.

*De cómo un hilo de distracción se convierte en toda auténtica demostración del nuevo rumbo que empieza a tomar IU, actor importante para la confluencia de todos los movimientos sociales en la SYRIZA española.

Mirando a la Luna:*

La entrevista A Julio Anguita y Alberto Garzón “Mu” bueno de ver y escuchar. El vídeo entero:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS67qTc8HXE

Vamos por partes como diría Jack el Destripador:

Lo mejor de Julio Anguita y Alberto Garzón en 'Un tiempo nuevo'
Pasado y presente de IU, repasan la actualidad política

*"Para mi quien roba no es un compañero, no puede ser de izquierdas", así ha respondido Alberto Garzón sobre el caso de las tarjetas opacas de Caja Madrid.*

Lo mejor de Julio Anguita y Alberto Garzón en 'Un tiempo nuevo'

*Alberto Garzón: "Si tuviésemos un gobierno digno no habría desahucios"*

Alberto Garzón: "Si tuviésemos un gobierno digno no habría desahucios"

*Anguita a Jaime González: "No me interrumpa, estoy en el uso de la palabra"
Se enzarzan en una discusión sobre las comisiones de investigación
*
Anguita a Jaime González: "No me interrumpa, estoy en el uso de la palabra"

*Anguita: "A mí también me acusaron de quedarme con dinero. Y aquí estoy"
Así ha respondido sobre el 'caso Tania Sánchez'
*
"A mí también me acusaron de quedarme con dinero. Y aquí estoy", así ha respondido el ex coordinador general de IU sobre el 'caso Tania Sánchez' por la que se le acusa de un presunto conflicto de intereses.

Anguita: "A mí también me acusaron de quedarme con dinero. Y aquí estoy"

*Alberto Garzón: "Ha habido muchas derrotas por falta de movilización social"
"La Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana impide que la gente se solidarice"*

El político de IU, Alberto Garzón ha hecho un repaso sobre los logros y derrotas del 2014: "Está comprobado que con la calle se pueden cambiar las cosas. Ejemplo la ley del aborto o la paralización de miles de deshaucios. Aunque también ha habido muchas derrotas por falta de movilización social. La Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana quiere impedir esto y que la gente se solidarice".

Alberto Garzón: "Ha habido muchas derrotas por falta de movilización social"

*A. Garzón: "Podemos no dice si es de izquierdas o derechas, nosotros sí"*

Ha explicado las señas de identidad que les diferencian de Podemos
Alberto Garzón ha afirmado que la principal seña de identidad que les diferencia de Podemos es que ellos se han definido por izquierdas y Podemos no se ha definido. 

"Nosotros somos de izquierdas y tenemos unos principios inflexibles", ha dicho Garzón.

A. Garzón: "Podemos no dice si es de izquierdas o derechas, nosotros sí"

*Alberto Garzón: "Hemos estudiado economía para que no nos engañen los 'montoros'"*

El economista y político de IU explica la situación actual del país
"Hemos estudiado economía para que no nos engañen los 'montoros'", explica Alberto Garzón, economista y político de IU.

Alberto Garzón: "Hemos estudiado economía para que no nos engañen los 'montoros'"

*Julio Anguita: "Mi candidato para las primarias del próximo mayo es A. Garzón"*

Ha realizado una definición de todo lo que aprecia de Alberto Garzón
Julio Anguita ha afirmado que su candidato para las primarias del próximo mayo es Alberto Garzón. "Valoro los conocimientos de Alberto, su capacidad, la facilidad que tiene para explicar la economía. También tiene una posición ante la vida de que no asume lo que está ocurriendo y abraza una serie de valores de tipo igualitario para que la justicia esté al servicio de todos lo españoles. Y después, a todo eso, añade la juventud, que es muy importante porque eso significa que va a tener mucha fuerza para defender todo eso", ha afirmado.

Julio Anguita: "Mi candidato para las primarias del próximo mayo es A. Garzón"

Un tiempo nuevo: Todas las noticias, imágenes y vídeos de Programas - TELECINCO.ES
Histórica para transformar este país"

El candidato a las primarias de la coalición de izquierdas vuelve a defender la confluencia "de los que sufren la crisis" para "llegar al Gobierno y luego transformar la sociedad". Defiende que la principal diferencia entre IU y Podemos es que su partido no tiene miedo de defender "principios de izquierdas" 

Garzón | Diario Público

Alberto Garzón, de IU, no vendería Bankia porque prefiere 'una banca pública bien gestionada'

Alberto Garzón y Julio Anguita responden a las preguntas de los colaboradores de 'Un Tiempo Nuevo'

•	'Para mí quién roba es un ladrón, aunque se escude detrás de las siglas de Izquierda Unida'

•	IU no ve un adversario en Podemos 'los que vengan por el cambio, serán bienvenidos'

Alberto Garzón, de IU, no vendería Bankia porque prefiere 'una banca pública bien gestionada' - Bolsamania.com

Alberto Garzón, en 'Un tiempo nuevo': "Con 9.400 millones de euros podemos bajar el paro en un millón de personas" - Ecoteuve.es

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...do-3-a-partir-de-21-50-a-21-50-telecinco.html

Salud y Libertad


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2015)

Como busca la gente lanzarse al cuello de uno de los mejores políticos que ha tenido IU; normal, saben que es de los que pueden hacer daño a los intereses de PPSOE. Pero claro, no van a perder el tiempo en ir contra los impresentables que si que hay en IU, esos no hacen daño, tienen que ir a por los buenos y Anguita a mí me parece de los mejores políticos españoles contando los de todos los partidos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Mar 2015)

alvarexter dijo:


> Como busca la gente lanzarse al cuello de uno de los mejores políticos que ha tenido IU...
> 
> ...Anguita a mí me parece de los mejores políticos españoles contando los de todos los partidos.



Coincido en sus apreciaciones: Anguita es muy bueno como político.

Pero, ¿por qué motivo habría de eximirle de críticas esa circunstancia?


----------



## t_chip (1 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Coincido en sus apreciaciones: Anguita es muy bueno como político.
> 
> Pero, ¿por qué motivo habría de eximirle de críticas esa circunstancia?



Para ti, obviamente, ninguno, pero para el resto del universo, criticar al mejor por(entre otras cosas) "fumarse no se cuantos paquetes de ducados al día" (palabras tuyas en este hilo tan textuales como las recuerdo) habiendo cientos de miles de políticos indignos de atarle los zapatos es una conducta digna de análisis profundos.

Creo que tu critca viene motivada por la estratosférica distancia entre su ideología y la tuya mas que nada, pero bueno....tu sabrás.


----------



## casasola (1 Mar 2015)

Una de las últimas apariciones de Julio Anguita en TV:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMd5E1Z7qEI


No te pierdas a su máximo continuador en el magisterio del ejemplo político:

* El Objetivo. Hoy domingo, entrevistamos al candidato a presidente del Gobierno por IU, Alberto Garzón 22:30h
*
https://twitter.com/ObjetivoLaSexta/status/571975713898807296

Salud y Libertad


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Abr 2015)

Autocita:



> *Pero -se lo pido de rodillas- que ningún palmero de Anguita nos venga con basuras como estas...
> 
> 404 Not Found
> 
> ...



Inútil.

Siguen resucitando "pasados falangistas" de quien les cae mal...olvidando lo mismo de quien les cae bien (Anguita):

Ex nazi en la guardia Civil.


----------



## casasola (6 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Autocita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estas afirmaciones está extraída de un artículo donde has la las comas son falsas, sin ninguna clase de pruebas, tan vergonzantes que hacen filmar a un becario, cuando era el periodista de guardia que le pusieron a perseguirlo o los primeros espadas del periódico los que solía firmarlo. Aquí se desmonta utilizando la simple lógica y las absurdas comparaciones del modus operandi de este hilo. La manipulación de la manipulación hecha en origen.
*Analizando el modus operandi del grupo de presión mediática. *

Vamos a analizar este artículo donde desde El País se despachan a gusto *en falacias, elucubraciones a partir de mentiras, medias verdades y juicios de intenciones, en lo que sería el modus operandi de este periódico *y los demás medios del Grupo PRISA en la década en que Julio Anguita estuvo en los madriles.

*“Auge y caída del líder que nunca se equivocaba”*

_“No sé si con este hombre habremos metido la pata. Nicolás Sartorius” _Aunque la periodista pone estas letras en la boca de Sartorius, no está más que confirmando la decepción que había causado a los implicados *en la refundación de la izquierda teledirigida (Grupo PRISA-Felipe González, Sartorius, Pérez Royo, Curiel, Ribó…) Recuerden que ya le había dado el primer revés al grupo por haberse opuesto a la concesión de Canal + por ser consecuente con sus ideas y la de IU, que estaban por desconcentración de los medios de comunicación*.

_ “Nadie quiso recordar las profundas convicciones católicas de su juventud, que le marcaron hasta el punto de oponerse al aborto cuando ya era alcalde de Córdoba, ni su admiración por José Antonio Primo de Rivera, fundador de la Falange, por cuyas hagiografías ganó premios en su juventud”._

Aprovecha sus profundas convicciones religiosas de su pubertad, para colarnos *las mentiras de que se opuso al aborto, y su falsa admiración por José Antonio y premios por hagiografía,* cuando lo único que ha reconocido es que ha leído a José Antonio por que los libros estaban en su casa.

Segundos: 0:35

JULIO ANGUITA-EL REFERENTE DEL FRENTE CÍVICO -SOMOS MAYORÍA- "RECOPILACIÓN AÑOS 90" - YouTube

Aquí se cuenta la brutal persecución de un verdadero político: honrado, honesto, insobornable, que no robaba, que no mentía, que estudiaba con su equipo de trabajo y se anticipaba al futuro con lucidez, inteligencia y valor.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA5zxJOL44A

Salud y libertad


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (6 Abr 2015)

> ¡Pues porque el Ser Humano como es no les sirve para su proyecto!.



Pues se ve que para el liberalismo en su proyecto de hombre nuevo en el progreso ilustrado tampoco le servía los indios americanos, las tribus africanas, los indígenas sudamericanos, los indígenas australianos, los campesinos europeos y las filosofías orientales.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 07:45 ----------




> "los del PP son los hijos de los franquistas" cuando el señor Anguita nació en 1941 de padre militar.



y quien le ha dicho usted que todo militar sea franquista?

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 08:04 ----------




> Yo era Comunista y Pacifista, sin ir más lejos.



no se le quedó algo?

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 08:10 ----------




> Vale tanto para la URSS como para USA.



para USA sobre todo.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 08:23 ----------




> Los Comunistas son GOLPISTAS en tanto en cuanto sean fieles a su doctrina. Señor Anguita, ¿no se considera a usted mismo como Indigno por ocultarnos a todos que lo que de verdad usted quiere es "derrocar por la violencia todo el orden social existente"?.



Estos son otros golpistas:






















---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 08:26 ----------




> Las capas medias -- el pequeño industrial, el pequeño comerciante, el artesano, el campesino --, todas ellas luchan contra la burguesía para salvar de la ruina su existencia como tales capas medias. No son, pues, revolucionarias, sino conservadoras. Más todavía, son reaccionarias



Uy sí que está en contra el comunismo del campesinado, solo hay que ver su simbología ::







En cambio el liberalismo fue muy generoso con los campesinos privatizando sus tierras en la constitución de la Pepa en 1812...


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (6 Abr 2015)

> Lenin ("Libertad, ¿para qué?")



se refería a la libertad según el liberalismo, obviamente en un mundo donde solo importa el comercio, la propiedad y el dinero mientras las personas son esclavas también digo eso de libertad para qué?

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 08:47 ----------




> gastaba el 27% [¡¡¡!!!] de su P.I.B. en armamento



Más gastó USA que la URSS en la Guerra Fría, de hecho gastaba más que el resto de potencias juntas. Y si hablas de financiación a comunistas, eso no es nada con la financiación de disidentes en el bloque del este como el que fue presidente de la República Checa en los ´90, Walesa o el mismísimo Górbachov, y eso sí que eran golpistas.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 08:53 ----------




> Estos desfiles eran como la misma URSS: Pura fachada propagandística.



Propaganda es ponerte una ciudad con edificios llenos de luces mientras hay barriadas de gente sin vivienda y sin comer o pisos llenos de pobres en condiciones tercermundistas, eso sí que es fachada!



> George Orwell decía que los desfiles militares son inherentemente ridículos, y que sólo se hacen en serio en países aterrorizados donde la población tiene miedo a reírse de algo tan absurdo



Los desfiles militares sirven para decirlo al enemigo "eh cuidado conmigo, que defiendo mi soberanía nacional frente a tu imperialismo" o si no acabas así:

















---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 09:11 ----------




> "Que (los americanos) permitan que haya un LIBRE COMERCIO (en Cuba)"



no están ustedes tan a favor del libre comercio? por qué en unos casos sí y en otros no? ya veo que cuando no os interesa hacéis bloqueos como ahora en Rusia, Corea del Norte o Cuba para presionar económica y políticamente a esos países [eso sí es democrático eh]. 



> ¿Anguita justificaría también al franquismo mediente estos argumentos?



Comparar la URSS con el franquismo solo puede ser fruto de la ignorancia. Un estado que competía por ser la máxima potencia frente a otro que se quedó aislado internacionalmente.



> Justifica al régimen de Cuba: "pasan necesidad pero tienen dignidad".



Más necesidades y menos dignidad hay en el resto de países del Caribe y en Haití.

La dignidad, el honor y la comunidad son algo que saben valorar más los musulmanes junto a los asiáticos, aquí solo hay individualismo y el sálvese quién pueda. Cosa de la que usted está encantando siendo objetivista por supuesto.




> JULIO ANGUITA: "NO TENGO NADA QUE VER NI CON ESTA CONSTITUCIÓN MONÁRQUICA, NI CON SUS INSTITUCIONES"



Más contradictorio es decir que la soberanía viene del pueblo y hacer leyes en contra del mismo además de incumplir artículos de la constitución mientras no hay un referendo por si se quiere República o Monarquía.

¿Acaso la democracia no consiste en cambiar las cosas desde dentro, que haya pluralidad y tener diferentes puntos de vista? ¿O es el orwelliano usted que solo quiere que las instituciones actuales sean inamovibles porque la realidad es así?

Fraga fue ministro de Franco, Anguita no tuvo que ver con la Transición como Carrillo o Felipe Gónzalez, las diferencias son notables.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 09:19 ----------




> ¿Qué hace Anguita aún en IU?. ¡Ah!, ¡que está de acuerdo con todo!. Recuerden sus palabras de la primera cita del hilo



Una cosa es no estar de acuerdo en una parte o específicamente y otra bien distinta estar de acuerdo en la mayoría o en el programa, en este caso no se está de acuerdo con ese pacto que es algo específico. Es como usted y el PLib, ese partido me parece que está a favor del feminismo, usted supongo entonces que estará en contra de esa medida pero sigue estando a favor de la mayoría de las medidas que tiene.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 09:23 ----------




> Mundo Obrero publicó una serie de reportajes sobre el esplendor del socialismo en la supuesta Alemania democrática [EL MISMO AÑO QUE SE HUNDIÓ ], de acuerdo con el repliegue hacia el tradicionalismo que desde el año anterior impulsara el nuevo líder comunista español.



Tan mal no estaría la RDA cuando hay una nostalgia hace ella, y no me compare a que también hay gente que quiere que vuelva Franco, porque en la Alemania Oriental Die Linke que es el partido de izquierdas actual tiene entre un 20-25% de votos, cifra que no tiene ningún partido de extrema derecha en alguna comunidad española [tipo Falange o VOX].

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 09:31 ----------




> "De todas las clases de hombres, la más perniciosa es la de los forjadores de utopías cuando tienen en su mano el poder, y la más ridícula, cuando no lo tienen".



Frase absurda donde las haya. Peores son aquellos hombres con poder que realizan distopías que aquellos que no tienen ningún poder sobre los demás, el poder corrompe al ser humano.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (6 Abr 2015)

> uno de los pocos que pueden decirle al mundo: "Tú eres inmoral y estúpido, pero yo no"



ah claro, el mundo no era inmoral y estúpido en el esclavismo y el feudalismo...

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 09:59 ----------




> 892.000 VOTOS, cuando en España quien ha gobernado con menos votos fue González en 1993, con... 9.150.000 votos



Lo normal es que si tú te presentas a las elecciones quieras o lo hagas para ganar, da igual si eres un partido que no llega ni a 1000 votos, el tercer partido como el que vence.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 10:30 ----------




> En el gráfico superior verán ustedes que la última vez que el Señor Anguita se presentó a unas elecciones sacó UN voto por cada OCHO votos que sacó Aznar.



Hasta defender al PPSOE para echar mierda de Anguita, que bajo has caído.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (6 Abr 2015)

> que los trabajadores de los supermercados también son trabajadores, que hay hambre pero que un robo con violencia no son formas



desde cuándo a ti te importan los trabajadores? solo te importan si son explotados para que el empresario les lucre, porque no creo que te importe los parados o si lo son "es por culpa suya", tampoco creo que te importa los que trabajan por 600 o menos euros al mes sino que encima lo celebras queriendo quitar hasta el SMI por ser una "regulación estatal", para que en libres condiciones de mercado negocie voluntariamente el trabajador con el empresario xD, o hablando claro para que el capital haga lo que quiera. Robo es la acumulación de capital a costa del sufrimiento de los pueblos.
Violencia es la policía actuando con dureza en las manifestaciones.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (6 Abr 2015)

> Utopía...¡¡¡hacia la paz!!!



Mejor será la revolución a la tumba y el silencio de los pueblos que es lo que usted quiere, robots para un mundo empresarial. Aparte de eso hay mayores hipócritas como quiénes predican libertad y democracia a través de la guerra o la invasión, o que cada pueblo es soberano del destino de su país mientras es títere de una potencia extranjero o multinacionales de otros países.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Abr 2015)

Kaplan dijo:


> Con ese exceso adjetivador se os van a agotar los calificativos para cuando se consiga la dictadura del proletariado en España.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora te tacharán de _community manager_, de pertenecer a la casta o de ser de derechas.



Vamos, que tú eres de los que vota a C´s.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2015)

Anguita:



> *a que la mujer cobre lo mismo cuando hace el mismo trabajo que el hombre*
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gas-votando-a-ladrones.html?highlight=anguita



¿Y qué tal que mujeres y hombres esten bajo LAS MISMAS LEYES, sr. Anguita?

Ello exigiría ABOLIR LA LIVG. ¿Por qué usted se opone, Sr. Anguita?


----------



## casasola (15 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Anguita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*“Cuando Julio Anguita habla, una gran parte de la opinión pública española escucha. Sus opiniones impactan directamente en ese escondido rincón de la conciencia donde se aloja todo lo que se refiere a ciudadanía, a colectividad, a sentido común”.
*
*Julio Anguita: "Tú, elector, no sigas votando a ladrones"*

*El ex coordinador general de Izquierda Unida, Julio Anguita, ha explicado en Espejo Público que las cosas no van a cambiar "si en la situación actual de nuestro país el pueblo no pone de su parte" y añade que para empezar "tú, elector, no sigas votando a ladrones". 

Además Anguita ha dicho sobre Alberto Garzón que su relación "es muy larga, he mostrado mi total apoyo a su actitud y su candidatura. Entiendo que estamos ante una persona muy preparada".*

El excoordinador general de IU y exalcalde de Córdoba, Julio Anguita, ha explicado en Espejo Público que *para que cambien las cosas en España tiene que cambiar la gente: *"Para empezar tú, elector, no sigas votando a ladrones. Después interésate un poco más por la política en serio y no por los chismorreos, procura enterarte de lo que pasa en tu entorno y ten curiosidad por ser ciudadano. A partir de ahí podemos hablar de empezar a cambiar".

Anguita opina que " la izquierda tiene que tener un discurso profético. Un discurso dirigido al pueblo que diga, yo veo las cosas así de claras, es mi deber como político explicárselas, ¿Qué hacemos? ¿Cómo salimos de esta situación?" y añade que *"en estos momentos el lenguaje de la izquierda debe ser muy claro, sencillo, contundente y sobretodo predicar con el ejemplo".*

Julio Anguita también ha hablado sobre su relación con Albert Garzón, candidato de Izquierda Unida a la presidencia del gobierno, "Me pintan ustedes como una especie de pater familias con barba blanca que se dedica como los oráculos a dar consejo. En absoluto soy un oráculo, *mi relación con Alberto Garzón es ya muy larga, he mostrado mi total apoyo a su actitud y su candidatura. Entiendo que estamos ante una persona muy preparada".* A este respecto, *Anguita ha dicho que, "nos vemos con frecuencia, hace unos días hemos estado hablando, intercambiando opiniones, hablando de nuestra manera de pensar".*

Julio Anguita ha explicado también su posición política actual, *"Mi corazón está desde hace muchos años con los derechos humanos, con los treinta artículos de la solemne declaración de derechos humanos, con todos.* No solamente con la libertad de pensamiento sino *con el derecho al trabajo, a la vivienda, a que se paguen las horas extraordinarias, a que la mujer cobre lo mismo cuando hace el mismo trabajo que el hombre. Pido que se cumplan los treinta artículos".*

*“En algunos casos puede haber un loro suelto y en otros hay auténticas bandadas de loros, es decir, enormes cantidades de loros. *Puede haber un caso en una formación política, evidentemente, pero cuando en otras formaciones constituyen la forma de existir, de relacionarse y de recibir dinero para desarrollarse, esto es algo que tiene mucha mayor entidad. La justicia tendrá que declarar si la fuerza política en que hay ladrones, es un caso raro o extraño o era la forma de esa fuerza política de financiarse. *No es una cuestión de 4 sinvergüenzas, sino de todo un mecanismo de financiación de la fuerza política.* En la fuerza política donde ocurra un caso de estos, debe de ser desde luego, inmisericorde.

Contiene vídeo:

*Julio Anguita: "Tú, elector, no sigas votando a ladrones" - ANTENA 3 TV*

Salud y Libertad


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (15 Abr 2015)

casasola dijo:


> Julio Anguita: "Tú, elector, no sigas votando a ladrones"



Lo que los comunistas dicen ( arriba )

Lo que los comunistas hacen ( abajo ) :


----------



## casasola (15 Abr 2015)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Lo que los comunistas dicen ( arriba )
> 
> Lo que los comunistas hacen ( abajo ) :



*JULIO ANGUITA ¡NO MERLUZO LA CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA! *

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/jMFRIE7WKVM?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*JULIO ANGUITA-SIEMPRE CON EL COMUNISMO, COMUNISMO, JUDAÍSMO, MASONERÍA Y LA SUBVERSIÓN *

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2ooSHniBtUE?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Salud y Libertad


----------



## MisterWhite (16 Abr 2015)

*Yo me quedo con esto:

Los comunistas españoles seguían recibiendo dinero de la URSS en 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS*

---------- Post added 16-abr-2015 at 02:49 ----------

Se le olvida de decir que lo siguen recibiendo hoy.


----------



## casasola (16 Abr 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> *Yo me quedo con esto:
> 
> Los comunistas españoles seguían recibiendo dinero de la URSS en 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS*
> 
> ...




Pues yo me quedo con el desmontaje de esta falacia con el argumento principal de que Anguita propuso al periódico ponerse en manos del experto calígrafo que ellos eligieran. A lo que el País se negó. Fue una más de las brutales persecuciones del grupo PRISA al vecino de Córdoba.

Extraído de aquí: *JULIO ANGUITA y la Brutal Persecución Mediática a un Político Insobornable*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ca-a-politico-insobornable-2.html#post8017566

Los comunistas españoles seguían recibiendo dinero de la URSS en 1989 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

ABC SEVILLA (Sevilla) - 03/11/1994, p. 23 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

La noticia del ABC es una copia exacta de la de “El País” , dos años después sin aportar nada nuevo, basada en la más que fiable fuente de la KGB-TIA (En el siguiente post veremos las prácticas que hacía la citada agencia de inteligencia, por aquellas fechas en que se pretendió criminalizar a Julio Anguita). 

Efectivamente la maquinación fue un invento de Polanco, ya que no buscó la verdad, prefirió obviar el ofrecimiento de Anguita de ponerse en manos de un experto calígrafo, así le demostraba al vecino de Córdoba su poder por no subordinarse a sus intereses, como el vaquero de Bellavista.

Presenta como novedad la copia de la noticia que publicara el País, y encima cuando el caso llevaba más un año cerrado, provocando la réplica de Anguita que se inserta a continuación:

Anguita niega que la URSS diera dinero a los comunistas españoles

• "Se publicó en 1992" recuerda el líder de IU

• Julio Anguita, secretario general del PCE, negó ayer haber recibido dinero de la extinta URSS y recordó que la información de ABC ya "había sido publicada hace dos años, por EL PAÍS". El dirigente del PCE rechazaba así el contenido de una información publicada por ABC en la que se aseguraba que el Partido Comunista de la URSS (PCUS) había financiado a los comunistas españoles hasta 1990. Anguita aseguró que, cuando en 1992, lo publicó EL PAÍS, él mismo se ofreció para que un experto calígrafo autentificara la firma del recibo extendido a su nombre. Anguita se refería a un reportaje publicado el 30 de agosto de 1992 por EL PAÍS: El oro de Moscú. En 1989, el PCE seguía recibiendo dólares de la URSS, según los papeles secretos del KGB. Según esta información, el PCUS habría entregado a los comunistas españoles supuestas cantidades de dinero que iban desde los 100.000 dólares recibidos por Gerardo Iglesias a los 350.000 dólares entregados en distintas partidas a Anguita.

• El reportaje -prácticamente igual al publicado ahora, dos años más tarde, por ABC- era, tal como se advertía en la entradilla, el resumen de un capítulo del libro La conspiración del Kremlin, escrito por el fiscal general de Rusia, Valentín Stepankov, y el vicefiscal, Yevgueni Lisov, con motivo de los sumarios abiertos contra los autores del golpe de Estado de 1991.

• ABC cita como fuente la documentación remitida al Fiscal General del Estado español a finales de 1992 por el fiscal Stepankov. Stepankov es uno de los autores del libro, de uno de cuyos capítulos precisamente el que hace referencia a las ayudas al comunismo internacional compró EL PAÍS los derechos de reproducción que dieron origen al citado reportaje.

• En aquella ocasión las personas citadas negaron veracidad a la información. Igual ocurrió ayer. El secretario general de CC OO de, Madrid, Rodolfo Benito, rechazó que este sindicato hubiera recibido dinero alguno de la URSS. Y Gerardo Iglesias calificó de "chorrada como la copa de un pino" la financiación de la URSS.

(Aquí cabría hacer un inciso para recordar que Julio Anguita y Gerardo Iglesias volvieron uno a la docencia y otro a la mina cuando abandonaron la primera línea de la política. Para que quede constancia de la talla moral de los que desmintieron esta absurda noticia, cuando el PCE estaba en la lista negra del PCUS por aquello del Eurocomunismo)

Anguita niega que la URSS diera dinero a los comunistas españoles | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


¿Tiene algún crédito unos recibos fotocopiados por esta agencia, con estas prácticas?

¿Crean empresas para sacar dinero y no crean recibos falsos con el mismo motivo? 

El KGB creó 600 empresas para sacar de la URSS dinero del partido comunista

El semanario austriaco Profil afirma en su último número, citando fuentes de la CIA, que el KGB (servicios secretos de la URSS) inició en 1989, poco antes de la disolución de la URSS, un plan para sacar del país el capital del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética (PCUS) y para ello creó 600 empresas en el extranjero, que además servían para dar cobijo y protección a los antiguos funcionarios. 

El KGB creó 600 creó empresas para sacar de la URSS dinero del partido comunista | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

*¿Por qué, Julio Anguita quería ponerse en manos de un experto calígrafo? ¿Por qué las huestes del Sr. Polanco no accedieron si con la autentificación podría vender mejor tan horrible práctica?*

Esto es lo que dijo el entonces Fiscal General del Estado:

*Granados no ve indicios de delito en la financiación del PCE por la URSS*

La Fiscalía General del Estado no ha encontrado indicios delictivos en la supuesta entrega de más de cuatro millones de dólares a partidos comunistas españoles por el extinto Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética (PCUS), entre los años 1971 y 1990, según dijo ayer en el Congreso de los Diputados Carlos Granados. 

El representante de Izquierda Unida, Felipe Alcaraz, aseguró que "el PCE no ha recibido ni una peseta ni un dólar del PCUS desde la transición".

Granados explicó ante la Comisión sobre de Financiación de Partidos Políticos que (*Ojo al dato 03/11/1994): el 23 de febrero de 1993 su antecesor al frente de la fiscalía, Eligio Hernández, recibió por vía diplomática una solicitud de asistencia jurídica de la Fiscalía de la Federación Rusa, que investigaba la sustracción por parte del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética "de recursos de divisas pertenecientes al Estado [soviético] y su desplazamiento al extranjero, donde se entregaban a los líderes de partidos que seguían la misma ideología".

"Según los datos de la instrucción", agregaba el documento, "entre los años 1971 y 1990 inclusive se llevó a España en efectivo 3.902.911 dólares norteamericanos, 285.896 francos suizos y 1.347.606 pesetas españolas, de los que más de 1,3 millones de dólares eran para el PCE, más de 2,5 millones de dólares para el PCPE, [escisión prosoviética del PCE], cerca de 0,5 millones de dólares para el Partido de los Comunistas de Cataluña", de la misma ideología que el anterior.

Recibos

El documento de la fiscalía rusa incluye recibos de los beneficiarios del dinero. Por parte del Partido Comunista de España hay recibos supuestamente firmados por su secretario general, Julio Anguita, por valor de 650.000 dólares, entre julio de 1988 y marzo de 1990; Gerardo Iglesias, que le precedió en el puesto, por 100.000 dólares, en enero de 1988; y Víctor Cueto, responsable de finanzas, 100.000 dólares, en enero de 1987.Por parte del PCPE y el PCC, Ignacio Gallego, habría recibido 260.000 dólares entre agosto de 1984 y diciembre de 1985; Román Serradell, 1.100.000 dólares de octubre de 1982 a abril de 1988; y Justiniano Martínez, 50.000 dólares en agosto de 1985. A nombre de Fidel Alonso, de Comisiones Obreras, figuran 150.000 dólares en 1983.

La fiscalía, según explicó en el Congreso Carlos Granados, se ha limitado a dirigirse a los afectados para preguntarles si recibieron ayuda económica del PCUS. Sólo Serradell contestó, negando los hechos. Los demás, no fueron localizados. No obstante, el 14 de noviembre, el fiscal del Estado remitió un escrito a su colega ruso para saber si sigue interesado en la ayuda judicial y reclamando más información sobre las diligencias.

*Según el fiscal general del Estado, al tratarse de fotocopias que no se pueden verificar y de conductas de difícil tipificación delictiva, no ha encontrado "los elementos mínimos para abrir diligencias informativas penales en España".*

Granados no ve indicios de delito en la financiación el PCE por la URSS | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


Felipe Alcaraz considera "clausurada" la financiación del PCE por el PCUS

Felipe Alcaraz, el representante de IU-IC en la Comisión de Financiación de los Partidos Políticos, considera "clausurada" la polémica de hace unos meses acerca de la supuesta financiación del PCE por el Partido Comunista Soviético (PCUS), ya que ha recibido una comunicación del *fiscal general ruso informando que el caso se cerró en su país en 1993.-*

(*Ojo al dato 03/11/1994): Fecha en la que publica el ABC el asunto como novedad, habiéndose cerrado el caso en 1.993. Para que se hagan una idea cómo trataban la mal llamada prensa libre a un político honrado.

Financiación del PCE por el PCUS | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Julio Anguita tiene razón: 

Manipulación informativa: JULIO ANGUITA - LA MANIPULACIÓN INFORMATIVA - YouTube



*Resumiendo la falacia del oro de Moscú hacia el PCE*

*La URSS cierra el caso en 1.993 sin imputar a nadie que se llamen Julio Anguita ni a ningún otro ciudadano español. 

*Cuando sale la noticia Julio Anguita se ofrece a ponerse en manos de un experto calígrafo para autentificar su firma. (Esto sería bastante concluyente) 

*Todos, absolutamente todos los miembros del PCE preguntados dijeron que eran falsa esa noticia, incluido el tesorero.

*El periódico que sometió a una brutal persecución al por entonces Secretario General del PCE y que rechazó ponerlo delante de un calígrafo, no tuvo después tanta vehemencia en difundir las conclusiones de los fiscales español y ruso.

*La noticia es sacada como novedad por el ABC un año después de haberse cerrado el asunto por la fiscalía rusa sin imputar a nadie.

*El objetivo estaba cumplido difama que algo queda. Lejos de amedrantarse ante el poderoso grupo mediático, Julio Anguita siguió sin cambiar un ápice de su política. Luchando por la desconcentración de los medios de comunicación y denunciado la corrupción imperante en el PSOE, así como su política económica neoliberal.

*Granados no ve indicios de delito en la financiación el PCE por la URSS | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS*

*"Ni nos domaron, ni nos doblaron ni nos van a domesticar" (Marcelino Camacho)
*
Salud y Libertad


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (16 Abr 2015)

DRAGONBLADE dijo:


> UNo. Anguita es austero, sus hechos lo demuestran
> 
> Dos. Que lleve un arma por ser personaje publico, no quiere decir que tiene que ir sin escolta y desarmado. John lenon esta muerto por ser publico y desarmado.
> 
> ...



Hombre por favor, no compares al genio de Tesla con AynRandiano. :XX:


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (16 Abr 2015)

Marechal dijo:


> "El analizar por qué en España nuestros "Héroes" literarios nacionales son Vagabundos sinvergüenzas (Lazarillo), alcahuetas repugnantes (La Celestina) o un pobre hombre en la ruina financiera que confunde sus lecturas con la realidad (el Quijote) lo dejamos para otro día."
> 
> AYN Randiano2
> 
> ...



Si precisamente un vagabundo sinvergüenza es a la práctica el modelo del objetivista o el anarcocapitalista , alguien que está en el mercado negro, robando a la competencia y montando mafias.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (16 Abr 2015)

Marechal dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba. Que me tachen de neoliberal. También me han tachado de comunista. Es lo que tiene tener criterios propios en vez de seguir como un borreguo al líder de turno. ::



Curioso que los que te hallan dado thx son un fascista y un liberal, vamos tener criterios propios menos cuando te dice el capital que odies a los socialistas que defienden a la clase trabajadora a la que perteneces.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 May 2015)

Turiferarios de "el profeta" atacan de nuevo:


El califa Cordobés lo clavó con lo de Maastricht


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2015)

Cosas veredes: Anguita acusando de mesiánicos a los Potemitas.

Julio Anguita: "Podemos pagará caro menospreciar a Izquierda Unida"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ago 2015)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Hombre por favor, no compares al genio de Tesla con AynRandiano. :XX:



¿Es usted tan amable de decirme cuáles son mis logros en la vida extra-foro? :


----------



## casasola (4 Ago 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cosas veredes: Anguita acusando de mesiánicos a los Potemitas.
> 
> Julio Anguita: "Podemos pagará caro menospreciar a Izquierda Unida"




JULIO ANGUITA - LA MANIPULACIÃ“N INFORMATIVA - YouTube

Una vez más como es habitual en su modus operandi utilizas una fuente cuyo titular es una manipulación. No sé por qué pero esta vez nos hemos salvado de la suya propia a la hecha en origen.

Esto es lo que ha dicho Julio Anguita:

El que fuera coordinador de Izquierda Unida, Julio Anguita, se ha manifestado al respecto del auge de la formación Podemos, a la cual ha advertido acerca de ciertos errores que en su opinión está cometiendo.

En una entrevista concedida a La Gaceta, Anguita opina:

"Si Podemos consigue romper electoralmente el bipartito y gobernar o estar en los aledaños del Gobierno, si lo hace solo no durará nada".
"Necesita una infraestructura partidaria y una militancia que no tiene, una inmensa masa social en la que esté IU, las mareas, las marchas por la dignidad, Equo, el sindicato andaluz y Stop Desahucios entre otros movimientos", explica, asegurando que en caso contrario "lo de Podemos será flor de un día".

"Tanto Podemos como IU han cometido graves errores, algunos dirigentes se han considerado mecidos por el viento de la historia y menosprecian al conjunto de la coalición y a su militancia al no estar de acuerdo con algunos dirigentes de IU, y ese es otro tremendo error de los que también se pagan caro".

Anguita emplaza a los dirigentes de ambas formaciones a ponerse de acuerdo.

"Que dejen a un lado los complejos y empiecen por establecer puentes".
Todo ello, al tiempo que previsoramente y 'tapándose el culo' por si acaso, declara su "respeto y admiración" hacia Podemos y manifiesta que se alegraría de su éxito electoral.

Julio Anguita: "Si no cuenta con los demás lo de Podemos será flor de un día" :: Política :: Partidos Políticos :: Periodista Digital

Saludy Unidad Popular


----------



## Inerme (4 Ago 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Julio Anguita EL PROFETA
> 
> _...Antes de que veamos el 2000 el mundo va a experimentar convulsiones terribles...:::_
> 
> ...



Igual se refería a algo como esto:
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crisis_financiera_asiática


----------



## casasola (5 Ago 2015)

Inerme dijo:


> ¿A qué demonios se refiere?. ¿A las profecías de Nostradamus?.



Parece que en el foro nada más que escribe tú ¿Cuántos yo tienes Aynrandiano?

Sin sacar frases de contexto, sin extraer dichas frases de un periódico que dice que Julio Anguita dijo, sin intermediarios que manipulen, de viva voz, en corto y por derecho:

*JULIO ANGUITA - ANTICIPARSE AL FUTURO CON LUCIDEZ, INTELIGENCIA Y VALOR *

JULIO ANGUITA - ANTICIPARSE AL FUTURO CON LUCIDEZ, INTELIGENCIA Y VALOR - YouTube

*Julio Anguita avisó de la crisis europea en 1995
*
Julio Anguita avisÃ³ de la crisis europea en 1995 - YouTube

De aquí a 15 o 20 años hay que escoger entre dos camino 1, un 30 o 35% de la población que trabaje y el resto subsidiado. Se augura una media del 10% de paro en la Comunidad Europea.
El reparto del trabajo.
Los dos sueldo del trabajador el metálico y el indirecto, jornadas de 6 horas, la obsolescencia programada, pero orientada a fabricar bienes robusto.

Julio Anguita una vez más acertó alertando a donde nos conduciría la desindustrialización de España y con la crisis europea a la que nos llevaría el Tratado de Maastricht, gracias al riguroso análisis que junto a su grupo de trabajo realizó en los años 90.

JULIO ANGUITA - REPARTO DEL EMPLEO - LOS DOS SUELDOS DEL TRABAJDOR METÁLICO Y EL INDIRECTO - 1993 - YouTube


*JULIO ANGUITA - NO EXISTE UN SOLO PARTIDO QUE PUEDA SOLUCIONAR LOS PROBLEMAS DEL PAÍS*

JULIO ANGUITA - NO EXISTE UN SOLO PARTIDO QUE PUEDA SOLUCIONAR LOS PROBLEMAS DEL PAÃS - YouTube

*Julio Anguita habla del nacionalismo catalán y del estado federal *

Julio Anguita habla del nacionalismo catalÃ¡n y del estado federal - YouTube

*JULIO ANGUITA NOS DIJERON QUE LA CRISIS ACABABA EN 2009 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWh1fqiGQkY

El último y espectacular fue cuando dijo: “…Ellos querrán un cambio constitucional que le permita hacer una cosilla, voy a decir nada más que una: *Te cambio Bárcenas por los Eres de Andalucía, el monarca abdica y para que no podamos meterlo en la cárcel, porque ya no es inviolable, lo hacemos inimputable,* eso es un pacto de estado (PPSOE – Rajoy-Rubalcaba)
Miren ustedes las fechas en que dijo eso y las fechas en que ocurrió y repasen las hemerotecas, desde esas fechas a ver si alguien más hizo ese análisis.







Una vez más Julio Anguita González lo vuelve a clavar, una vez más Julio Anguita González se adelanta a los acontecimientos fruto del estudio, del análisis:

Minuto: 4:45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7us_tuwufpk

A modo de propina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7pxImzGCY

El estudio riguroso y colectivo es lo que hace a Julio Anguita anticiparse al futuro con lucidez, inteligencia y valor. Proponiendo propuestas y soluciones que de haber sido entendidas por la población, hoy los ricos no serían tan ricos y los pobres hubieran dejado de serlos.

Julio Anguita a prueba de trileros, lo que no pudo el poderoso grupo PRISA, no va a poder el Sr. Aynrandiano por muchos yo con el que se presente.

Salud, *Unidad Popular *y sígalo intentando,es gratis.


----------



## Inerme (5 Ago 2015)

Casasola, veo que no has entendido mi respuesta. Tómate la molestia de leerla de nuevo, entera, si puede ser


----------



## casasola (5 Ago 2015)

Inerme dijo:


> Casasola, veo que no has entendido mi respuesta. Tómate la molestia de leerla de nuevo, entera, si puede ser



Disculpe pensé que era otro multinick de este señor, no había leído el enlace.

Salud y *Unidad Popular*


----------



## Inerme (5 Ago 2015)

Disculpado. Hasta el mejor escribano echa un borrón.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2015)

ANGUITAc1993 "ETA habla LuchaArmada.No. Asesinato.Tiro en la nuca.Eso no es LuchaArmada" ANGUITA2007 "ETA...LuchaArmada"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Sep 2015)

> diputado de la Izquierda Plural y también portavoz en la Comisión Constitucional, afirma que la actividad de la polémica entidad es consecuencia del poder de *"los hijos del franquismo*"



Ex-admirador de José Antonio, Ex-Secretario general del PCE y Coordinador y Fundador de IU, *Julio Anguita*, hijo de militar franquista, sin ir más lejos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...timas-exigen-ilegalizar-fundacion-franco.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Sep 2015)

El mito Anguita sigue siendo incensado por sus turiferarios:

Julio Anguita ya nos aviso de las consecuencias de la entrada en el euro y del Tratado de Maastricht


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2015)

Le dijo la sartén al cazo, quítate que me tizno.::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2015)

casasola dijo:


> Disculpe pensé que era otro multinick de este señor, no había leído el enlace.



No tengo ningun multinick, camarada casasola.


----------



## MisterWhite (25 Nov 2015)

Subo hilo, que esta saliendo este hijo de puta por ahi.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (26 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Subo hilo, que esta saliendo este hijo de puta por ahi.



Te tengo dicho que antes de levantarte de la cama te tomes la pastilla y tu ni caso,


----------



## casasola (26 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Subo hilo, que esta saliendo este hijo de puta por ahi.



Dónde:
Aquí:
IntervenciÃ³n Ã*ntegra de Anguita en la presentaciÃ³n de 'Atraco a la memoria' - YouTube
aquí:
Charla sobre el euro de Julio Anguita 05 11 15 - YouTube
O aquí:
JULIO ANGUITA Y ALBERTO GARZÃ“N - YouTube
O aquí:
JULIO ANGUITA REBELIÃ“N! REBELIÃ“N! REBELIÃ“N! - YouTube
O aquí:
Julio Anguita el gran discurso Antisistema - YouTube
Este:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6qgDFT8Q94&index=19&list=PLnTRXo7ItEdRN5OF0_Ine8wyixoVvv2QJ
Aquí:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oswr6ZIXgE4&index=28&list=PLnTRXo7ItEdRN5OF0_Ine8wyixoVvv2QJ
Esta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vErRmo49tV4&index=31&list=PLnTRXo7ItEdRN5OF0_Ine8wyixoVvv2QJ
O esta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llmIydXDGN4

Serías tan amble de indicarnos donde podemos ver al hijoputa maravilloso, me resultó muy interesante leer esto y desde entonces no me quiero perder ninguna intervención suya:

*Julio Anguita Político de Culto*

Julio Anguita, político de culto, cuya potente figura trasciende el espacio mediático reservado para este tipo de políticos que están fuera del circo mediático, de la parafernalia y de los asesores de imagen. Su forma de hacer y entender la política en base a la didáctica, sin insultos ni aspavientos y lejos del borderío, hace que sea el boca a boca de los ciudadanos el que lo eleve a la cúspide, siendo año tras año el político más valorado en todas clases de encuestas, sin renunciar a quien era y de donde venía. 

Su extraordinaria oratoria y su brutal dialéctica lo hacen resaltar en toda sus intervenciones públicas ya sean en el parlamento, conferencias, mítines o cualquier acto público. Su capacidad de trabajo y el estudio colectivo permanente, hacen que se adelante con claridad meridiana a los acontecimientos futuros que hoy padecemos, proponiendo leyes que de haberse aplicado hoy viviríamos en un mundo mejor fuera del egoísmo, basado en la igualdad, los derechos humanos y la carta de la tierra. Su preparción intensiva y constante lo hace ponerse delante de cualquier periodista de prestigio, no reusando a ninguna pregunta, saliendo airoso en todas.

Sus denuncias constantes de la corrupción en el PSOE, de las políticas económicas de derecha, que este hacía y la defensa a ultranza de la desconcentración de los medios de comunicación hicieron que el grupo PRISA (brazo de agitación y propaganda de Felipe González) iniciará la mayor persecución y presión que jamás se haya hecho a un político insobornable. Aparte de los primeros espadas de la Cadena Ser y El País, este último le pone a un "periodista 24 horas" que lo va siguiendo allá donde de una conferencia, charla, rueda de prensa, mítines... Ya no viendo la botella medio vacía, sino siempre totalmente vacía, inventándose falacias, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones. Como quiera que su honradez y coherencia hacen vanas todas estas presiones, pasan al plan B con la estrategia de la pinza y la voladura de IU desde adentro. 

Anguita moviliza a los suyos en Madrid y logra desarmar esta falacia "Y echó mano de los datos: de 16 votaciones en el Congreso, en ocho IU ha votado con el PSOE, en siete han estado juntos PSOE y PP, y una sola vez ha coincidido el voto de IU y PP.IU..." http://elpais.com/diario/1997/03/02/e...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgr8p...

En Andalucía se duermen los militantes, pensando en que aquí conocen toda la trayectoria de Julio y que esta falacia es imposible que se venda aquí. Eso unido a alguna torpeza de los dirigentes que pecan de ingenuo hace que la trola tome cuerpo y sea aprovechado por el PSOE para sacar todos los submarinos que tenía en la coalición. Esta vez Roma si paga a traidores (Antonio Gutiérrez, Diego López *******, Cristina Almeida) consigue sus objetivos y son premiados por ello. 

Así lo explica Vázquez Montalbán en "Un polaco en la corte del rey Juan Carlos• (el mejor libro para comprender los años noventa en España) preguntaba a Jesús Polanco por qué su grupo maltrataba con tana saña a Julio Anguita. Polanco explicó sin rubor que Anguita (o sea, Izquierda Unida) defendía la desconcentración de medios de comunicación y que por lo tanto tenía que ser tenido como un enemigo por el grupo PRISA (y tratado como tal en sus medios de comunicación). PRISA llegó a fabricar la relevancia de un grupo cuyo objetivo era dinamitar IU: la recompensa a los más importantes instrumentos de la operación la pagó el PSOE (con parquedad a Cristina Almeida y con sorprendente generosidad a López *******, aquel rebelde que no se callaba una crítica y que ahora es el ejemplo de la complicidad diplomática ante las fascistadas de Berlusconi) Años más tarde el PSOE sufriría la misma presión de este grupo por conceder la TDT a otros. "Pues yo no voy a hacer boicot a Prisa"

http://www.enciezadigital.com/detalle...

Hoy por hoy es Alberto Garzón el que sigue su escula lejoss de la política espectáculo, lejos del circo romano:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iUDbE-xo3U

Salud y *Unidad Popular*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Dic 2015)

> Julio Anguita Político de Culto



_culto, ta.

(Del lat. cultus).

1. adj. Dicho de las tierras o de las plantas: cultivadas.

2. adj. Dotado de las calidades que provienen de la cultura o instrucción. Persona culta. Pueblo, lenguaje culto.

3. adj. p. us. culterano.

4. m. Homenaje externo de respeto y amor que el cristiano tributa a Dios, a la Virgen, a los ángeles, a los santos y a los beatos.

5. m. Conjunto de ritos y ceremonias litúrgicas con que se tributa homenaje.

6. m. Honor que se tributa religiosamente a lo que se considera divino o sagrado.

7. m. Admiración afectuosa de que son objeto algunas cosas. Rendir culto a la belleza.

8. m. cultivo.

9. adv. m. Con cultura de estilo.

culto de dulía.

1. m. Rel. culto que se tributa a los ángeles y a los santos.

culto de hiperdulía.

1. m. Rel. culto que se tributa a la Virgen.

culto de latría.

1. m. Rel. culto que se tributa a Dios.

~ externo.

1. m. Rel. culto que consiste en demostraciones exteriores, como sacrificios, procesiones, cantos sagrados, adoraciones, súplicas, ofrendas y dones.

~ indebido.

1. m. Rel. culto supersticioso o contrario a los preceptos de la Iglesia.

~ interno.

1. m. Rel. culto que se tributa a Dios interiormente con actos de fe, esperanza y caridad.

~ superfluo.

1. m. Rel. culto que se da por medio de cosas vanas e inútiles o dirigiéndolo a fines distintos de los aprobados por la Iglesia católica.

~ supersticioso.

1. m. culto que se da a quien no se debe dar, o se le tributa indebidamente aunque lo merezca.

□ V.

disparidad de cultos

libertad de cultos

tolerancia de cultos

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search?id=8o2ZS40FVDXX2zB8r31J

Camarada casasola, ¿pueden indicar por favor qué acepción de "culto" se da al señor Anguita?

¿Dulia? ¿HIperdulia? ¿Latria?

¿Lo han deificado ya en vida al Sr. Anguita como a los faraones o esperarán a deificarlo post mortem (dentro de mucho tiempo, si Dios quiere) como a los emperadores romanos?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Dic 2015)

> El DRAE siempre va unos años desfasado, pero creo que "de culto" acabará incluyéndose dado que todos sabemos (también usted, Aynrandiano) lo que significa.



Escohotado explica como Marx decía haber fundado una "religión política".

El ramalazo RELIGIOSO asoma la patita contínuamente en toda la Izquierda.

Y en estas viene el camarada Casasola y me habla del "culto" al "Califa Rojo" Anguita. Usted entenderá que la ocasión es irresistible.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ene 2016)

Nueva Anguitada:

ANGUITA sobre Tweeteros que le disgustan "Es una lucha cultural en la que NO HAY TRANSACCIÓN, ES UNA GUERRA A MUERTE"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Feb 2016)

El Gran demente sigue en activo:

Burbuja Inmobiliaria > A vueltas con Anguita - Buscar con Google


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 May 2016)

El ensalzador de José Antonio (en vida de Franco) acusando de "franquistas" a los demás:

Julio Anguita, sobre Aguirre: "No contesto a aullidos del aquelarre franquista"


----------



## Turgot (16 May 2016)

Anguita ya ha explicado mil veces su cambio de ideas.

Tu que dices haberlo admirado en tu juventud, tienes vedado criticarlo ahora por esa regla de 3.

Y José Antonio no vivió para ver la instauración del franquismo, los camisas viejas nunca tragaron al régimen.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Tu que dices haberlo admirado en tu juventud, tienes vedado criticarlo ahora por esa regla de 3



Las idioteces que uno cree con 14-18 años es casi como si no contasen.


----------



## casasola (18 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El ensalzador de José Antonio (en vida de Franco) acusando de "franquistas" a los demás:
> 
> JULIO ANGUITA NUNCA PERTENECÍ A FALANGE ESPAÑOLA - YouTube
> 
> Julio Anguita, sobre Aguirre: "No contesto a aullidos del aquelarre franquista"



Por qué no nos pones las pruebas de esa falacia o de las del reactor que tenía con asientos de cueros o esa otra vestido de cazador, ya que era un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos…

Aquí se desmota el desmotaje del maromo:


*LA BRUTAL PERSECUSIÓN MEDIÁTICA A UN POLÍTICO INSOBORNABLE*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

Hace nada se reía usted de “Somos Mayoría”

Salud *Unidos Podemos*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 May 2016)

> vestido de cazador, ya que era un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos



¿Acaso afirma usted que es mentira que Anguita fuese cazador de caza Mayor?


----------



## casasola (19 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Acaso afirma usted que es mentira que Anguita fuese cazador de caza Mayor?



Si lo afirmo, si yo digo que es usted es un asesino, tengo que aportar las pruebas. Un gran cazador decía usted. Esta afición en un servidor público, tendría que estar llena la prensa de noticias sobre ello, fotografía, reportajes. Todos los cazadores está orgullosos de serlos, todos tiene perros de caza, todos vacilan de las piezas que se han cobrado, todos tienen en sus cazas numerosas cabezas colgadas (Caza mayor) hay que recordar que en Salvados se le hace una entrevista en su casa y no aparece rastro del Anguita cazador. 

No hay ningún reportaje sobre ello, ningún otro periódico se hace eco de tamaña noticia. Solo extraes una frase de un cuento del periodista que le puso el país (para no quemar a sus primeros espadas en manipulaciones tan burdas) para perseguirlo con noticias falsas a cual más cutres y que usted elucubra añadiendo más manipulación a la ya hecha en origen, modus operandi de todo su hilo sobre desmontando a Anguita.

Aquí se desmota el desmontaje:

* LA BRUTAL PERSECUSIÓN MEDIÁTICA A UN POLÍTICO INSOBORNABLE*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html

*Editoriales de El País utilizando a sus primeros espadas, haciendo juicios de intenciones:*

JULIO ANGUITA LA PINZA QUE NUNCA EXISTIÓ O CÓMO LOS TRILEROS ENGAÑARON A LOS CIUDADANOS - YouTube

Para que nos entendamos le pido algo así:


*Algo así, en revista especializada o no, pero algo así:*







*Con su correspondiente artículo:
*
*Un buen lance de Espartaco | CazaWonke - Caza y Safaris, tu diario de caza.
*
Salud y *Unidos Podemos
*


----------



## casasola (21 May 2016)

Sr. Aynradiano 2 Tiene usted a todo el foro pendiente de las pruebas de que Julio Anguita era un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos. Elucubró a raíz de una mentita publicada por una becaria en El País, nos contó que era usted de clase media alta y no se podría permitir lo que cuesta esta afición, también nos contó que usted era cazador y nos expuso con todo detalle de lo que costaba una caja de cartucho en casa Macario.

Es un gran contador de cuento, pero cada vez que se le pide pruebas de algo, esconde la cabeza. 

_“¿Y las Monterías de Caza Mayor del Sr. Anguita?: Yo soy de clase media-alta y NO PUEDO PAGAR una montería. Es demasiado dinero para mí. Para el Sr. Anguita parece que no lo era”._

Hasta usted le parecía poca prueba el artículo de El País firmado por una becaria sin aportar ningún tipo de prueba, que nos intentó colar el bodrio del post antes reseñado. Por si no se ha dado cuenta está usted en un foro donde se la ha pedido pruebas, no ya que no sea de El País, sino incluso del mismo periódico que no sea ese artículo. Se está jugando la credibilidad de su hilo estrella, basado en el 99,90% en artículos del citado periódico.

*¿Un gran cazador de ciervos y gamos?* Y ninguno de sus biógrafos se hace eco de tamaña afición, ningún otro periódico lo refiere, ni si quiera el propio periódico se hizo eco del asunto en otros artículo. Ni siquiera una referencia en presa, radio y televisión, ni siquiera una referencia en los miles de vídeos que hay en la red sobre el vecino de Córdoba de afición desmedida por la caza mayor (GRAN CAZADOR).

*Si era un gran cazador ¿Algo debe de haber? O compone sus hilos aportando sus mentiras a la ya realizada en origen por el propio periódico.*

Para que nos entendamos ya no le pido algo así, que sería lo lógico ante lo de “Gran Cazador”:


*Algo así, en revista especializada o no, pero algo así:*







*Con su correspondiente artículo:
*
*Un buen lance de Espartaco | CazaWonke - Caza y Safaris, tu diario de caza.
*
Solo algo que no sea la frase inventada en ese artículo. Pero me temo como se puede comprobar que todo el hilo entero sigue el mismo modus operandi:

*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.*

MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube

A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.

¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? 

*LA BRUTAL PERSECUSIÓN MEDIÁTICA A UN POLÍTICO INSOBORNABLE*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html



Como todos los que se consideran superior a la media (Todavía recuerdo su apelación a su tremendo CI que sirvió para que el foro se echara unas risas) cuando solo ha demostrado que tu auto éxito consiste en el desconocimiento de la mayoría del tema que se trata, cuando aparece cualquiera que es levemente conocedor o que no es perezoso mental y se informa, te deja con el culo al aire y te demuestra que todo los basas en la mentita. No me extraña que tengas más 10 YO (multinick) en el foro.

Seguimos a la espera de alguna prueba por pequeña que sea del Anguita “GRAN o pequeño cazador”

Sentaíto en la escalera
esperando la prueba
y la prueba nunca llega.

Salud y *Unidad Popular*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2016)

El Patriarca hace como que no conoce a Errejoncín:

Elecciones Generales 2016: Julio Anguita ha vuelto: ¿Errejón? No conozco de nada a ese señor | EL MUNDO


----------



## 365 (22 May 2016)

19. ¿Que opinion le merece Julio Anguita?
Julio Anguita no reúne las características de un dirigente político. En otra época habría sido un profeta.

elmundo.es | encuentro digital con Santiago Carrillo


----------



## Chiruja (22 May 2016)

O rianxeiro dijo:


> Cuando la tomas con algo, Ayn, eres terrible.
> 
> Ya sabía casi todo esto de Anguita, pero es que para lo que hay, me sigue pareciendo mejor que la mayoría. Al menos este se ha leído algún libro...






Es que las verdades, el bajar a la realidad de esos seres encumbrados (y no sólo me refiero a Anguita) es muchas veces terrible.


----------



## casasola (22 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Patriarca hace como que no conoce a Errejoncín:
> 
> Elecciones Generales 2016: Julio Anguita ha vuelto: ¿Errejón? No conozco de nada a ese señor | EL MUNDO



*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.*

MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube

A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.

¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? 

*LA BRUTAL PERSECUSIÓN MEDIÁTICA A UN POLÍTICO INSOBORNABLE*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html



Como todos los que se consideran superior a la media (Todavía recuerdo su apelación a su tremendo CI que sirvió para que el foro se echara unas risas) cuando solo ha demostrado que tu auto éxito consiste en el desconocimiento de la mayoría del tema que se trata, cuando aparece cualquiera que es levemente conocedor o que no es perezoso mental y se informa, te deja con el culo al aire y te demuestra que todo los basas en la mentita. No me extraña que tengas más 10 YO (multinick) en el foro.

Seguimos a la espera de alguna prueba por pequeña que sea del Anguita “GRAN o pequeño cazador”

Salud y *Unidad Popular*


----------



## qe12 (22 May 2016)

Fachas ladrando bilis, buena forma de pasar la tarde


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

qe12 dijo:


> Fachas ladrando bilis, buena forma de pasar la tarde



Me he limitado a tirar de hemeroteca.

¿No le gusta a usted la "memoria histórica"?


----------



## casasola (23 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me he limitado a tirar de hemeroteca.
> 
> ¿No le gusta a usted la "memoria histórica"?



*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.*

MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube

A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.

¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? 

*LA BRUTAL PERSECUSIÓN MEDIÁTICA A UN POLÍTICO INSOBORNABLE*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html



Como todos los que se consideran superior a la media (Todavía recuerdo su apelación a su tremendo CI que sirvió para que el foro se echara unas risas) cuando solo ha demostrado que tu auto éxito consiste en el desconocimiento de la mayoría del tema que se trata, cuando aparece cualquiera que es levemente conocedor o que no es perezoso mental y se informa, te deja con el culo al aire y te demuestra que todo los basas en la mentita. No me extraña que tengas más 10 YO (multinick) en el foro.

Seguimos a la espera de alguna prueba por pequeña que sea del Anguita “GRAN o pequeño cazador”
O el reactor de Julio Anguita con asientos de cuero.

Salud y *Unidad Popular*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2016)

> No me extraña que tengas más 10 YO (multinick) en el foro



Tengo 0 Multinicks.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 May 2016)

> Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias



¿Qué "falacia" he cometido?


----------



## casasola (29 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Qué "falacia" he cometido?



Todo el hilo es una falacia
*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.*

MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube

A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.

¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? 

*LA BRUTAL PERSECUSIÓN MEDIÁTICA A UN POLÍTICO INSOBORNABLE*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html



Como todos los que se consideran superior a la media (Todavía recuerdo su apelación a su tremendo CI que sirvió para que el foro se echara unas risas) cuando solo ha demostrado que tu auto éxito consiste en el desconocimiento de la mayoría del tema que se trata, cuando aparece cualquiera que es levemente conocedor o que no es perezoso mental y se informa, te deja con el culo al aire y te demuestra que todo los basas en la mentita. No me extraña que tengas más 10 YO (multinick) en el foro.

*Seguimos a la espera de alguna prueba por pequeña que sea del Anguita “GRAN o pequeño cazador” o el reactor de Julio Anguita con asientos de cuero.*

Salud y *Unidad Popular*


----------



## 13thenwo (12 Jun 2016)

tiene una paja mental muy grande con anguita y he leido argumentos que son la base de la estupidez .

intentelo de nuevo .


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

> Como todos los que se consideran superior a la media



No me considero.

Lo soy, objetivamente, al menos en cuanto a C.I.

Otros lo son en cuanto a carisma. Por ejemplo el Sr. Anguita.


----------



## ferengi (17 Jun 2016)

[youtube]Vmlc4vB6uDo[/youtube]


----------



## casasola (17 Jun 2016)

*Intervención de Julio Anguita en apoyo de Unidos Podemos:*

JULIO ANGUITA EN CÓRDOBA APOYANDO A UNIDOS PODEMOS. HABLANDO CLARO. INTERVENCIÓN ÍNTEGRA - YouTube

Ante la frase de un don nadie de aquí: $$$€€€, recurrimos a una que ha quedado en los anales de la historia:

*Joan Robinson ''Hay que estudiar economía para evitar que los economistas nos engañen''*

ALBERTO GARZÓN "HAY QUE ESTUDIAR ECONOMÍA PARA QUE NO NOS ENGAÑEN LOS ECONOMISTAS" - YouTube




*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.*

MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube

A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.

¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? 

*LA BRUTAL PERSECUSIÓN MEDIÁTICA A UN POLÍTICO INSOBORNABLE*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cucion-mediatica-a-politico-insobornable.html



Como todos los que se consideran superior a la media (Todavía recuerdo su apelación a su tremendo CI que sirvió para que el foro se echara unas risas) cuando solo ha demostrado que tu auto éxito consiste en el desconocimiento de la mayoría del tema que se trata, cuando aparece cualquiera que es levemente conocedor o que no es perezoso mental y se informa, te deja con el culo al aire y te demuestra que todo los basas en la mentita. No me extraña que tengas más 10 YO (multinick) en el foro.

*Seguimos a la espera de alguna prueba por pequeña que sea del Anguita “GRAN o pequeño cazador” o el reactor de Julio Anguita con asientos de cuero.*

Salud y *Unidos Podemos*


----------



## jorobachov (17 Jun 2016)

subo hilo de hemeroteca interesante


----------



## italica (17 Jun 2016)

Vaya escoria el comunista este.


----------



## casasola (17 Jun 2016)

Yo soy partidario siempre de escuchar declaraciones de viva voz, bien de audio o audiovisuales. Un ejemplo claro de manipulación simple:

Un titular que se adecua a lo que Julio Anguita dijo:

*Anguita ve “cierta prepotencia” en las palabras de Pablo Iglesias sobre IU y los procesos de confluencia*

Anguita ve

*Un titular interesado que falsea el tono que empleó:*

*Anguita acusa a Iglesias de "prepotencia" y le avisa de necesitará la ayuda de IU
Cree que la formación de Pablo Iglesias tendrá que contar con la colaboración de todos para "romper el bipartidismo".*

El ex coordinador federal de IU y fundador de Frente Cívico Somos Mayoría, Julio Anguita, considera que hay "cierta prepotencia" en las palabras del secretario general de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, cuando habla de ser "tabla de salvación de IU". "Tratar a la gente con delicadeza, con humildad, con tacto, da la talla política de muchos dirigentes", ha dicho.


En declaraciones a Cuatro, Anguita ha opinado que Podemos necesitará ayuda para "romper" el bipartidismo porque, aunque pudieran hacerlo ellos solos, "al día siguiente" Podemos y todas las fuerzas tendrán que unirse, porque si no "el bipartidismo al final se impone" debido a los intereses económicos y de personalidades que ya trabajan para ello.

Anguita acusa a Iglesias de "prepotencia" y le avisa de que Podemos necesitará la ayuda de IU | Diario Público

A raíz de esta manipulación y otras, rehusó a criticar constructivamente en prensa a los partidos llamados a ganar la Moncloa para las gentes, por esto y el uso que se hacía de sus palabras por los partidarios de unos y otros.

Moraleja:

*Como siempre Julio Anguita tenía razón en el análisis: “Anguita ha opinado que Podemos necesitará ayuda para "romper" el bipartidismo”. Hoy Unidos Podemos está a punto de ganar al Partido Popular*

*Por qué este hilo lo basa todo en prensa escrita y el 99,9% en El País, que fue un periódico que le realizó una brutal persecución:*

Ponga en Google *“Julio Anguita y la Brutal persecución de un político insobornable”* Un hilo de burbuja donde se desmonta las mentiras falacias, elucubraciones y juicios de intenciones de este hilo.

*Las hemerotecas son muy crueles, sobre todo, si se buscan las falacias, mentiras, elucubraciones, juicios de intenciones... 
*

*El mismo modus operandi en todo el hilo. Manipulación informativa.*

MANUPULACION INFORMATIVA - EL MISMO MODUS OPERANDI EN TODO ESTE HILO - YouTube

A la manipulación informativa de origen, que hace El País sobre Julio Anguita. El caballero AYN RANDiano2 le suma la suya propia, utilizando el mismo modus operandi, elucubraciones a partir de una frase sacada de contexto, manipulación al mezclar frases sacadas de contextos y de diferentes épocas acompañadas de juicios de intenciones.

¿Es fiable una fuete como El País en referencia a Julio Anguita? 

Como todos los que se consideran superior a la media (Todavía recuerdo su apelación a su tremendo CI que sirvió para que el foro se echara unas risas) cuando solo ha demostrado que tu auto éxito consiste en el desconocimiento de la mayoría del tema que se trata, cuando aparece cualquiera que es levemente conocedor o que no es perezoso mental y se informa, te deja con el culo al aire y te demuestra que todo los basas en la mentita. No me extraña que tengas más 10 YO (multinick) en el foro.

Seguimos a la espera de alguna prueba por pequeña que sea del Anguita “GRAN o pequeño cazador”
O el reactor de Julio Anguita con asientos de cuero.

Salud y *Unidad Popular*


----------



## ferengi (18 Jun 2016)

[youtube]iTglBJY5rmc[/youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Jun 2016)

Vuelve el mito:







unidos podemos Que vida más diferente la mía y las suyas señores presidentes -En quién se referencia los partidos- - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## casasola (26 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vuelve el mito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*El máximo referente de Unidos Podemos es un político insobornable, creador de la escuela política del Magisterio del Ejemplo: Julio Anguita:*

*Julio "Insobornable" Anguita*








*Estos, entre otros, son la casta:*

*José María "Endesa" Aznar*







*Felipe “Gas Natural” González*







QUITÍN CABRERA QUE VIDA - CANCIONES PARA UNA REVOLUCIÓN PENDIENTE EN ESPAÑA / 14 - YouTube

Salud y *Unidos Podemos
*


----------



## Galiciaverde (9 Jul 2016)

Para opinar hay que conocer lo que dice. 

[youtube]sMi0ymeygfY[/youtube]









.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2016)

Vaya, vaya: Tienen tan pillado a PIT como a Anguita.

Un periodista amenaza a Pablo Iglesias: "O se integra en el sistema, o el CNI sacará sus irregularidades y vergüenzas" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2017)

Cebolleta Grandpa strikes back:

Julio Anguita en LASEXTANOCHE - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Turgot (12 May 2017)

Buscar continuamente información sobre un personaje que NO te gusta, y que para más INRI está retirado es otro de los signos de que eres un auténtico tarado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 May 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Buscar continuamente información sobre un personaje que NO te gusta, y que para más INRI está retirado es otro de los signos de que eres un auténtico tarado.



NO está retirado:







El 15M seis años después: Cientos de personas, puede que mil y pico, se manifiestan en todo el país en el aniversario - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2017)

Anguita Strikes Back:

Julio Anguita sobre el conflicto


----------



## Turgot (25 Sep 2017)

Que Anguita cogiera una pistola el 23-F, en cualquier otra persona lo considerarías admirable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Oct 2017)

He elogiado a Anguita por hacer uso de su privilegio castuzo de portar pistola de autodefensa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Nov 2017)

Anguita strikes back:

Julio Anguita chochea: propone un "proceso constituyente" hacia una "república federal, plurinacional y solidaria"


----------



## Esflinter (25 Nov 2017)

Anguita es uno de los mejores ideologos de la actualidad. Tienes endivia aymarran?


----------



## t_chip (25 Nov 2017)

Esflinter dijo:


> Anguita es uno de los mejores ideologos de la actualidad. Tienes endivia aymarran?



Ideólogo es, sin duda. Suma cum laude en "ideología" doctorado por la Universidad de mis cojones, doctor Honoris chocho por la sinplutense. Tontologo honorario de la tuerca y Podemos.

!!Hay que ver lo mal que está envejeciendo este tipo!!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esflinter (25 Nov 2017)

t_chip dijo:


> Ideólogo es, sin duda. Suma cum laude en "ideología" doctorado por la Universidad de mis cojones, doctor Honoris chocho por la sinplutense. Tontologo honorario de la tuerca y Podemos.
> 
> !!Hay que ver lo mal que está envejeciendo este tipo!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Y tu el retrasado nacionalcatolico del foro. Estas tu para meterte con anguita, escoria con patas


----------



## t_chip (25 Nov 2017)

Esflinter dijo:


> Y tu el retrasado nacionalcatolico del foro. Estas tu para meterte con anguita, escoria con patas



Soy ateo, payaso. Al revés que tu, que adoras al viejochcho este porque te dice lo que te gusta oír.

Ni lobotomizado serias más tonto.
Rojonazi 

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Dic 2017)

Abuelo Cebolleta al ataaaaqueeeeeer:

Sabias palabras de Anguita sobre la juventúd actual


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2018)

El hilo anguitesco del mes:

Julio Anguita: "España no quiere saber la verdad: la evita"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Abr 2018)

El "profeta" de nuevo...

Julio Anguita profetizó en 1995 el IV Reich alemán que nos gobierna


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 May 2018)

*PIT repite la historia de Anguita* en los 90: El "presidenciable del pueblo " que termina un Chalet digno de presidente de la CEOE:

Anguita niega que pidiera el alquiler de su chalé | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Indignación en IU por la petición a Interior de que pague el alquiler de la casa a Anguita | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Sociedad: 2015: Idealista.com hizo inocentada Pablo Iglesias se compraba chaletón...del mismo nivel del que ha comprado en 2018


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 May 2018)

Julio Anguita: ese gran ejemplo de psicópata y sociópata de manual.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 May 2018)

Pablo Echenique hace un Retuit: En Vox aparte de navajas llevan pistolas

...como Anguita.


----------



## t_chip (22 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pablo Echenique hace un Retuit: En Vox aparte de navajas llevan pistolas
> 
> ...como Anguita.



Cuanto más oigo a Podemos más ganas me dan de votar a vox, pero votaré a ciudadanos, que les jode más.



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pablo Echenique hace un Retuit: En Vox aparte de navajas llevan pistolas
> 
> ...como Anguita.



Para que le da publicidad, Echenique es idiota y punto, no dan para más, son lo más tonto lo que suele haber en política, la idiotez se ha extendido por el mundo y no se puede erradicar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 May 2018)

> y lideraría la unión de todos los países hispanoamericanos



Es el viejo proyecto de Falange.

Anguita fue simpatizante de José Antonio:

Anguita pide la creación de la República Ibérica - Página 3


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Oct 2018)

El sobrevalorado Anguita: "En Cataluña hay presos políticos y en Venezuela presos comunes, violentos y golpistas"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Oct 2018)

Anguita el 'califa' y sus siete verdades


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Nov 2018)

Julio Anguita intenta tomar el pelo a la gente hablando sobre China, Venezuela, Cuba y la URSS


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Dic 2018)

Echenique critica que Abascal lleve pistola y se sorprende al decirle que también la llevaba Anguita


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 May 2020)

Ojalá se recupere:

Julio Anguita esta grave


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 May 2020)

Noticia: - Ha fallecido el camarada Julio Anguita a los 78 años


----------



## TercioVascongado (16 May 2020)

La derechita cobarde firmando obituarios en favor de este personaje. Que se pudra.


----------



## ferengi (16 May 2020)

Hoy ha muerto tal vez por eso sea mas necesario que nunca este video .


----------



## NXT (16 May 2020)

Menudo curro te pegarías en su día para recopilar tanta información en éste hilo y desarrollarlo.

DEP Anguita, pero no está de más conocer al personaje más allá de lo simpático que a uno le pueda parecer.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 May 2020)

Mucho follaangaitas escocido ahora que murió el viejo rojo.

Arriba hilo de obligada lectura.


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 May 2020)




----------



## romeoalfa (16 May 2020)

desde luego que hay que decir que era un comunista de ideales, no una rata de alcantarilla como Echenique, que se cambió la chaqueta, cuando en ciudadanos no se le daba ningún protagonismo, e incluso apoyaba la guerra de Irak

El pasado neoliberal de Echenique: era de Ciudadanos y apoyaba la guerra de Irak


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 May 2020)

romeoalfa dijo:


> desde luego que hay que decir que era un comunista de ideales, no una rata de alcantarilla como Echenique, que se cambió la chaqueta, cuando en ciudadanos no se le daba ningún protagonismo, e incluso apoyaba la guerra de Irak
> 
> El pasado neoliberal de Echenique: era de Ciudadanos y apoyaba la guerra de Irak



Pues como Himmler, también era un nazi de ideales.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (16 May 2020)

Stormtrooper dijo:


>



Roma Gallardo le da un soberano repaso a Joan Planas, menudo analfabeto político.


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 May 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Roma Gallardo le da un soberano repaso a Joan Planas, menudo analfabeto político.



Te refieres a Roma, ¿verdad?


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (16 May 2020)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Te refieres a Roma, ¿verdad?



Sí, el que critica el youtuber analfabeto.


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 May 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Sí, el que critica el youtuber analfabeto.



Perdona, no te acabo de pillar. El analfabeto es Roma?


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (16 May 2020)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Perdona, no te acabo de pillar. El analfabeto es Roma?



No. El otro. Además, él mismo lo reconoce en un vídeo con Ruben Gisbert.


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 May 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> No. El otro. Además, él mismo lo reconoce en un vídeo con Ruben Gisbert.



Me quedo con Joan Planas antes que con Roma Gallardo.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (16 May 2020)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Me quedo con Joan Planas antes que con Roma Gallardo.



En cuanto a política Joan Planas ha reconocido que no tiene ni idea, no hace falta ni que lo diga yo. En cambio Roma, al menos por el vídeo, tiene las ideas muy claras y son irrebatibles.


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 May 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> En cuanto a política Joan Planas ha reconocido que no tiene ni idea, no hace falta ni que lo diga yo. En cambio Roma, al menos por el vídeo, tiene las ideas muy claras y son irrebatibles.



Lo que he visto de Roma es muy rebatible y su amistad con el condon blanco aun más.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (16 May 2020)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Lo que he visto de Roma es muy rebatible y su amistad con el condon blanco aun más.



¿Qué es lo rebatible? Me refiero a lo que dice en el vídeo, no a otras ideas que tenga y que desconozco, o lo que diga su amigo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 May 2020)

Alabando aun señor que a todo aquel que comulgaba con sus ideas, era buena persona, da lo mismo lo que hiciera. Este pollo luego daba carnets de buenos ciudadanos. 
Ahora lo importante es las ideas, no lo que hagas.
Siempre me acuerdo de " un hombre no es más que otro hombre si no* hace* más".


----------



## trichetin (17 May 2020)

Hoy escuchando el programa de la antigua Intercontinental, a los antiguos oyentes de Eduardo García Serrano. 
Breve resumen de la opiniión de los oyentes: no estoy de acuerdo con sus ideas... pero que pena que Anguita no haya sido presidente del gobierno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 May 2020)

trichetin dijo:


> Hoy escuchando el programa de la antigua Intercontinental, a los antiguos oyentes de Eduardo García Serrano.
> Breve resumen de la opiniión de los oyentes: no estoy de acuerdo con sus ideas... pero que pena que Anguita no haya sido presidente del gobierno.



Si, vamos, una pena penita pena.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 May 2020)

trichetin dijo:


> Hoy escuchando el programa de la antigua Intercontinental, a los antiguos oyentes de Eduardo García Serrano.
> Breve resumen de la opiniión de los oyentes: no estoy de acuerdo con sus ideas... pero que pena que Anguita no haya sido presidente del gobierno.



Qué cacao mental tienen.

No cpmprenden que Anguita era como Don Quijote.

Muy buena persona, muy honrado...pero ponlo al mando y tendrás un desastre inevitable, de los de causar muertos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (17 May 2020)

En Podemos también hay mucho nieto de falangista y franquista.


----------



## ENRABATOR (17 May 2020)

Muy interesante saber que lo de estar en contra de las armas solo se aplica a los demas. Tendra Pablo su propia pipa?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 May 2020)

El científico soviético que desapareció en el Madrid de la movida

Es Domingo de Ramos y las vírgenes católicas en procesión se mezclan con la resaca de una noche de sábado en los estertores de la movida madrileña. Corre el 31 de marzo de 1985. Uno de los científicos más importantes de la Unión Soviética, Vladimir Alexandrov, acaba de llegar a Madrid procedente de Córdoba, donde el Ayuntamiento del comunista *Julio Anguita le había invitado a participar en la II Asamblea de Ciudades No Nucleares*. Alexandrov, de 47 años, se ha pasado tres días aparentemente borracho en España. Nadie le volverá a ver con vida. Esa misma noche, en Madrid, desaparecerá.


La historiadora italiana Giulia Rispoli rescata ahora la volatilización del climatólogo soviético en un nuevo libro, _De la Guerra Fría al calentamiento global_, editado por Catarata. “Yo creo que Alexandrov no desertó”, opina la investigadora, del Instituto Max Planck de Historia de la Ciencia, en Berlín. El investigador tenía mujer y una hija adolescente en Moscú. Otros cinco científicos consultados por este diario que trabajaron con él también descartan su huida voluntaria. ¿Dónde está Vladimir Alexandrov?


En marzo de 1983, el astrónomo estadounidense Carl Sagan había alertado de los catastróficos efectos que tendría una guerra nuclear en el clima de todo el planeta. Tres meses después, en el Centro de Computación de Moscú, el equipo de Alexandrov echó cuentas: si EE UU y la URSS emplearan un tercio de sus arsenales atómicos para bombardear ciudades enemigas, la contaminación cubriría los cielos durante meses y las temperaturas caerían hasta 30 grados bajo cero. Sería el fin de la especie humana. 


Alexandrov se convirtió, según Giulia Rispoli, en el “portavoz soviético de la teoría del invierno nuclear”, una hipótesis perfecta para azuzar a los movimientos antinucleares de EE UU contra su propio Gobierno. El investigador de la URSS disfrutaba de una inusual carta blanca para viajar por el mundo. Acudió al Vaticano junto a Sagan para alertar al papa Juan Pablo II del desastre atómico. Habló en el Senado estadounidense. Recibió a científicos estadounidenses en su céntrica casa de Moscú y viajó a EE UU para colaborar con ellos en simulaciones del clima. Si no era un espía de uno de los dos bandos, seguramente lo parecía. 


Cuando aterrizó en Madrid, el viernes 29 de marzo de 1985, Alexandrov era una eminencia. Un conductor del Ayuntamiento de Córdoba, José Moreno, fue a recogerlo al aeropuerto de Barajas, en el coche oficial de Anguita, un Seat 132. Según un reportaje de la época escrito por el periodista estadounidense Andrew Revkin, Alexandrov acudió primero a la Embajada de la URSS en Madrid. Al salir, le pidió a Moreno que le llevase urgentemente a un bar. Parecía otra persona.


Alexandrov era todo un portento, borracho las 24 horas”, asegura Margarita Ruiz Schrader, organizadora del congreso de Córdoba. Según una crónica de EL PAÍS, el sábado 30 de marzo dio su charla y rechazó atender a la prensa. “Se le perdió la pista hasta la mañana del domingo, cuando se le volvió a ver en la sede del encuentro en estado de aparente embriaguez”, informaba este diario. Dos conductores del Ayuntamiento de Córdoba lo llevaron de vuelta a Madrid, a la Embajada de la URSS. Por el camino, Alexandrov no paraba de repetir: "Restaurante, parar". El periodista Andrew Revkin sitúa su último rastro en la puerta de un bingo al lado de su hotel en el Paseo de La Habana. 


“Era muy cercano y yo le consideraba un buen amigo”, rememora el climatólogo Jerry Potter. En 1983, Alexandrov visitó a Potter en el Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore, la única institución, además de Los Álamos, dedicada al diseño de bombas atómicas en EE UU. “Preparamos una oficina para él en un edificio fuera de la zona restringida y estuvo acompañado en todo momento. Se quedó en mi casa en Benicia, California. Íbamos juntos a trabajar y por las noches tomábamos su bebida favorita, tequila con rodajas de limón”, recuerda Potter.



Sospecho que la KGB decidió que Alexandrov estaba demasiado americanizado y cómodo con sus colegas estadounidenses y podía ser una amenaza”, explica el investigador, hoy en la NASA. El historiador español Lino Camprubí, coordinador del nuevo libro, destaca “los paralelismos” con el caso del periodista saudí Jamal Khashoggi, presuntamente asesinado en el consulado de su país en Estambul el pasado octubre. En la Embajada de Rusia en Madrid no conservan el expediente de Alexandrov, ya que la documentación se envió a Moscú tras la disolución de la URSS, según una portavoz.


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 May 2020)

trichetin dijo:


> Hoy escuchando el programa de la antigua Intercontinental, a los antiguos oyentes de Eduardo García Serrano.
> Breve resumen de la opiniión de los oyentes: no estoy de acuerdo con sus ideas... pero que pena que Anguita no haya sido presidente del gobierno.



Un santo, como Stalin.....


----------



## ferengi (28 Jul 2020)

trichetin dijo:


> Hoy escuchando el programa de la antigua Intercontinental, a los antiguos oyentes de Eduardo García Serrano.
> Breve resumen de la opiniión de los oyentes: no estoy de acuerdo con sus ideas... pero que pena que Anguita no haya sido presidente del gobierno.



Dicen , que quien es un manipulador desde luego no va por la vida diciendolo y se hace pasar por buena persona, no se si Anguita lo era,pero aun asii eso no lo hace un buen gestor, creo que todos tenemos amigos que aunque son muy queridos por nosotros son un desastre gestionando el dinero aunque cobren un buen sueldo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jul 2020)

ferengi dijo:


> Dicen , que quien es un manipulador desde luego no va por la vida diciendolo y se hace pasar por buena persona, no se si Anguita lo era,pero aun asii eso no lo hace un buen gestor, creo que todos tenemos amigos que aunque son muy queridos por nosotros son un desastre gestionando el dinero aunque cobren un buen sueldo.



Muy buena persona y muy honrado pero cobraba de la URSS y cantaba las virtudes de ese régimen genocida y liberticida.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Dic 2020)

Up.


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2020)

Lanzadas a moro muerto


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muy buena persona y muy honrado pero cobraba de la URSS y cantaba las virtudes de ese régimen genocida y liberticida.



Falso


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2021)

Macarena Olona berreando mientras defiende a gritos la figura de Julio Anguita.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Todoterreno (22 Mar 2022)

Por honestidad intelectual deberías crear un hilo igual sobre Jiménez Losantos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Mar 2022)

Todoterreno dijo:


> Por honestidad intelectual deberías crear un hilo igual sobre Jiménez Losantos



Hice algo similar:






ARNALDO OTEGUI y FEDERICO JIMÉNEZ LOSANTOS exhibiendo orgullosos su certificado de "vacunación covid-19" y animando a sus seguidores a pincharse


Otegui y Federico Jiménez Losantos haciendo exactamente la misma idiotez: Presumir en público de su...historia clínica roto2, como si presumiesen de su Colesterol o su frecuencia cardíaca en reposo y la mencionasen orgullosos en sus mítines para boinas-a-rosca (Otegui) o en su tertulia de...




www.burbuja.info










Elia Rodríguez murió "de una caída" lo mismo que Bodybuilder Dallas McCarver murió "atragantado" y "paseados" Guerra Civil morían "de paro cardíaco"


Jojojojojo: Qué mala uva. POSTDATA: Cero noticias sobre la AUTOPSIA de Elia: https://www.google.com/search?q=elia+rodriguez&client=firefox-b-d&source=lnms&tbm=nws&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjKt-nD5fbyAhVOzYUKHW0ACrgQ_AUoAnoECAEQBA&biw=864&bih=430 Están OCULTANDO el resultado de la autopsia, lo mismo...




www.burbuja.info










Standares periodísticos patrios|Federico Jiménez Losantos llama "bebedores de lejía" a "los que defienden el uso del CLORURO SÓDICO", o sea, SAL COMÚN


Qué bochornoso error de estudiante de primaria. Qué vergüenza ajena. Federico Jiménez Losantos (y todo el equipo de su medio) tras permitirse decir a la gente que se ponga "vacunas" experimentales, resulta que confunden la fórmula de la LEJÍA con la de la SAL COMÚN DE MESA. Saco pantallazo para...




www.burbuja.info





Yo dejé de tomarme a Losantos en serio en 2001 (torres gemelas y lo que vino después)


----------



## Todoterreno (31 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hice algo similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero muchísima gente se lo toma en serio. Para sus seguidores lo que diga Lostantos va a misa y eso es muy peligroso para la derecha sociológica española.


----------



## tortura (31 Mar 2022)

No acertáis, para mí modesta opinión, creo que Anguita es una persona incontestable, una persona a la cual he admirado mucho y como toda persona tiene sus contradicciones ya que lo que se expone de Julio Anguita en este foro, es algo de lo cual da mucho que pensar. Es hora de llamar a estos hagiográficos "personas non gratas" para la izquierda, es decir Julio Anguita es y será un referente netamente de izquierdas por lo menos para IU y todas aquellas personas que lo hemos escuchado y lo hemos conocido, ya televisivamente o por cualquier otro medio. Es hora de decir que estos pseudogilipollas de la derecha, autárquicos se confunden plenamente. y es que Julio Anguita ha dado la lección de un gran maestro y que ha sido vilipendiado y escarnizado por casi todos los periodistas españoles que no lo supieron entender, y eso que esa es una actitud chulesca y aberrante que ha sido propia de "estrategas políticos" que sólo difamna y sirven o a la socialdemocracia española o a la derecha autárquica. he conocido a este GRAN POLITICO ESPAÑOL O GRAN TIMONEL CORDOBES decir auténticas verdades como templo, cosa que confundis con lo que dice Julio Anguiita in person con lo que siempre ha practicado y es por su lealtad a IU o a sus principios joseantonianos, ya que ambos eran políticos y dirigentes de una casta "especial". julio Anguita ha fallecido y merece nuestro gran homenajes ya que no está para rebatir todo lo que estáis diciiendo que son mentiras a medias, camufladas bajo ropaje "antisemita".


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Mar 2022)

up


----------



## Tanque (27 Abr 2022)

Lo has resumido a la perfección: PP y PSOE son Operación Triunfo. Anguita en comparación es Sabina. Me hubiera encantado ir a una conferencia suya. Pero Anguita nos llevaría (sé que es un tópico muy sobado) a Venezuela.

"Hay que llevar a _*Don Quijote*_ a los Presupuestos Generales del Estado.“ dijo Anguita

También habló de la "*fantasía* concreta" de Gramsci.

"Los de Cataluña son _presos políticos_; los de Venezuela, presos comunes".
Anguita si fuera presidente llenaría las cárceles de presos políticos contrarios a sus fantasías quijotescas.


----------

